# 2007 NFL Thread



## SurfDUI (Nov 30, 2007)

I know it's damn near over-but the good part is about to start up.
For as many T.V. watchers here any dudes or chicks plan there Sunday around the *National **Football **League*

_duh, duh, duh dunnnnn_

Any fans of the *AFC *or *NFC*, World Champion Indianapolis COLTS or hated *Patriots*

Is your city a good football town.

What up.

I guess If i had to relate this thread-a round chick in a football jersey is tre hawt.

This weekend the fight for the AFC South between the World Champs and the JAX Jags. freakin Awesome

GO COLTS​


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

I have adopted the Steelers as my NFL team as it is the team of one of my mates here Steeler Man ( Bobby).

Yay Steelers.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I have adopted the Steelers as my NFL team as it is the team of one of my mates here Steeler Man ( Bobby).
> 
> Yay Steelers.



How bout that sloppy Monday Night game-I just knew the Steelers would whop the Dolphins, but damn 3-0 game. It was the uglies game I've ever seen, it was great. I think that new coach, Mike Tomlin I think is going to have them playin, but I still don't think they are ready for that Playoff push, I hope they do..unless they run into the COLTS again


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2007)

By some freak accident I grew up a New York Jets fan......beating the Steelers two weeks ago salvaged something out of this season (the Steelers are my second most-hated team behind the Patriots), but other than that I've been trying to find a paper bag to put over my head on Sundays, haha. There is an old saying about the Jets from when they went 1-15 about how they always manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Too true lately. Kellen Clemens certainly is not going to be a solid starter, that's for sure. What a mess.
They play the Dolphins on Sunday and frankly I wouldn't be surprised if we lost (though I would be mortified), and then it's the Browns on the 9th where I fully expect gang green to get demolished. If we somehow beat the Patriots though and spoil a perfect season for them, I won't call this a lost year, ha. 
And so ends a nice little ramble about the J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I have adopted the Steelers as my NFL team as it is the team of one of my mates here Steeler Man ( Bobby).
> 
> Yay Steelers.



Susannah, I am giving this some thought and figured that I either throw a snowball at you or try to figure out which NFL team best suits you. (I am an Eagles fan and "boo" is in the dictionary in Philly). 

I am guessing you have never lived here, maybe visited, maybe not. Pittsburgh is really a great city. But it has always been a lunch pail and hardhat city. Maybe that doesn't fit you well. Since you haven't grown up in an American city, you can choose from all 32 teams. 

I think you definitely are AFC . Warm weather city. Maybe a team with a semi- successful history of winning. Dallas would be too easy just as Pittsburgh is too easy, they both have won 5 Superbowls. You need a team that has had some success, one you can suffer with and then enjoy the glory when they finally win. I am thinking maybe San Diego (closest NFL team to you). Miami has a stronger history and will come back to glory soon. 

So San Diego Chargers. Alternate is Miami Dolphins. 

Anyone else want to help Susannah with the NFL team that best suits her?? 

And no JETS, Madhat. There are levels of depression some people should never have to see.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2007)

Spanky said:


> And no JETS, Madhat. There are levels of depression some people should never have to see.



Hahaha, ain't that the truth! I think the Jets being terrible most of the time kind of balances out my love of the Yankees. At least, that's how I rationalize it! 

On the other hand, to be fair to some other teams' fans, I don't believe the Jets have had any of those soul-crushing moments, like wide-right, the drive, the fumble, ryan leaf, the oilers-bills comeback game, etc. etc. (But I refuse to admit any examples eminating from the New England region). Basically we're just all-around terrible most of the time, and make really crappy draft picks (see this somewhat legendary video ESPN put together about two years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxNeFLuY98 yes, Ken O'Brien!) but it coooould be worse, a lot worse. I'd rather have the sustained losing than having your guts ripped out in the playoffs or something along those lines. Nooooo thanks. Nothing worse than crushed expectations (see 2001 World Series or 2004 ALCS)

On the other hand, our most legendary player did proceed to make an ass of himself on national television...Say it ain't so Joe!(oh god this was rough to watch live, but sooo funny)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50KN74rC_jA

Though we have had some bad moments, but mostly due to stupidity (old list though, but particularly look at #'s 11,10,8, and 3. And I still remember that '98 AFC Championship game) http://www.jetsinsider.com/news.php?storyid=43

Also, a quick google search for most tortured sports cities yields this nifty little result, and I'm frankly not surprised....(though it is from 3 years ago, it might as well still hold true)
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=tortured/cleveland

Wow, ok so this was exhaustive. Yeah Susannah, don't go for the Jets. But don't go for the 'Fins either!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 30, 2007)

Madhatter and SurfDUI - don't be hatin' just cause we're the best!!

Go Pats!!! 

View attachment 04-helmet-logo-sm.jpg


View attachment MePatriots.JPG


View attachment ring2.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Madhatter and SurfDUI - don't be hatin' just cause we're the best!!
> 
> Go Pats!!!




Well, to be fair, the Flying Lawnmower incident did actually kill a pats fan, so maybe it's karma. On the other hand, Mo Lewis is responsible for you guys ever getting a glimpse of Tom Brady, so you can thank the Jets for that!
But how much does it suck to be Drew Bledsoe? First Brady then Romo? Poor guy.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Madhatter and SurfDUI - don't be hatin' just cause we're the best!!
> 
> Go Pats!!!



The Pats we're who we thought they were! 

.....AND WE LET THEM OFF THE HOOK.

Luv,

Iggles Fan (and Dennis Green)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Spanky,

I will adopt a second NFL team on the proviso that you must also adopt an Australian team, namely the Collingwood Football Club.

You are correct I have never visited Pittsburgh, but I have visited other American cities, and my brother Si lives in Brooklyn NY.

Check out www.afl.com.au

I know that you will make the correct choice.

Click on all the different symbols to view the different teams.



Susannah


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Spanky,
> 
> I will adopt a second NFL team on the proviso that you must also adopt an Australian team, namely the Collingwood Football Club.
> 
> ...



I have watched Australian Rules Football if this is what it is. Understand some of it. Why Collingwood? Your fave? Or does it fit me? Looks like they are in the upper part of the standings this year. Is that typical?? 

If you're joking with me, I will assign you the Cleveland Browns. Don't make me do it.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2007)

Ouch. You're just tearing apart all of the league's most cursed franchises eh? Hahahaha.
But then again, you guys did boo Santa.

Look, if you really want to saddle her with an 'awesome' warm-weather team, how about the Cardinals?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ouch. You're just tearing apart all of the league's most cursed franchises eh? Hahahaha.
> But then again, you guys did boo Santa.
> 
> Look, if you really want to saddle her with an 'awesome' warm-weather team, how about the Cardinals?



Boo-ing Santa is what they do in Boston and NYC. 

We throw snowballs at the red-suited freak. Especially when were down big at the half. 

Cleveland throws plastic beer bottles at refs. 

Pikers.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Boo-ing Santa is what they do in Boston and NYC.
> 
> We throw snowballs at the red-suited freak. Especially when were down big at the half.
> 
> ...



Haha, I definitely remember booing being accompanied with snowballs. But then again, I wasn't even alive at the time.

Ummm...well you don't want to know about Jets fans at Gate D. I can't make any rationalizations there. Fortunately I've never been one of those clowns. Also, I left NY ten years before I even heard about this.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I have watched Australian Rules Football if this is what it is. Understand some of it. Why Collingwood? Your fave? Or does it fit me? Looks like they are in the upper part of the standings this year. Is that typical??
> 
> If you're joking with me, I will assign you the Cleveland Browns. Don't make me do it.



Describe your personality to me and then I will chose a team for you.
Meanwhile how wonderful it must be to live in Minnesota. The land of the vikings, no?


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, since I grew up in New Orleans, I have a lot of pride in being a New Orleans Saints fan. Sure they might not win a lot, but they will forever be my favorite team!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

i really wished the Rams went 0-16


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 30, 2007)

The one and only thing my late husband Kerry asked me to do for him after he died (well...the only selfish thing I guess you could say) was to root for the Cowboys for him. I do so gladly.


GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> The one and only thing my late husband Kerry asked me to do for him after he died (well...the only selfish thing I guess you could say) was to root for the Cowboys for him. I do so gladly.
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS!!!!



Mellie,
In Australia the term '" To root" means to have sex. Is that what your late hub meant per chance?


----------



## J34 (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, ain't that the truth! I think the Jets being terrible most of the time kind of balances out my love of the Yankees. At least, that's how I rationalize it!
> 
> On the other hand, to be fair to some other teams' fans, I don't believe the Jets have had any of those soul-crushing moments, like wide-right, the drive, the fumble, ryan leaf, the oilers-bills comeback game, etc. etc. (But I refuse to admit any examples eminating from the New England region). Basically we're just all-around terrible most of the time, and make really crappy draft picks (see this somewhat legendary video ESPN put together about two years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxNeFLuY98 yes, Ken O'Brien!) but it coooould be worse, a lot worse. I'd rather have the sustained losing than having your guts ripped out in the playoffs or something along those lines. Nooooo thanks. Nothing worse than crushed expectations (see 2001 World Series or 2004 ALCS)
> 
> ...




DUDE!!! Your a Jets fan too!!! Awesome, we can share our depression and misery over how terrible we have been. .


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 1, 2007)

I am now and always will be forever a STEELERS fan!! 

View attachment steelers_sb_ring_xl_1.jpg


View attachment weekendstillersok3.jpg


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> By some freak accident I grew up a New York Jets fan......beating the Steelers two weeks ago salvaged something out of this season (the Steelers are my second most-hated team behind the Patriots), but other than that I've been trying to find a paper bag to put over my head on Sundays, haha. There is an old saying about the Jets from when they went 1-15 about how they always manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Too true lately. Kellen Clemens certainly is not going to be a solid starter, that's for sure. What a mess.
> They play the Dolphins on Sunday and frankly I wouldn't be surprised if we lost (though I would be mortified), and then it's the Browns on the 9th where I fully expect gang green to get demolished. If we somehow beat the Patriots though and spoil a perfect season for them, I won't call this a lost year, ha.
> And so ends a nice little ramble about the J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS.



J.E.T.S.

Your Patriot disdain is shared and upped one. For a *COLTS *fanatic the *Steelers *albiet a respectable org. have cost us 2 superbowl appearances, One in 95...my heart still drops at the thought of that missed hail Mary...Neil O'Donnell my ass. And the most recent when, after being stabbed the night before the game, Big Ben toe tackeld Nicky Harper to save the superbowl...it still stings.:doh:

The good thing about the *Jets *are that they have real fans, Gawd, they haven't won...wait Peyton did get revenge on them for that 41 point loss back in '02 or '01 I think, but still. They haven't been right since Jersey Joe Namath.

BUT THE FANS MAN!! Yea I think Miami might get them this Sunday too, In that division I have more faith in them to creep closer to the Pats over the next couple of seasons than the *Bills *or phins. MANGENIUS???


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> J.E.T.S.
> 
> Your Patriot disdain is shared and upped one. For a *COLTS *fanatic the *Steelers *albiet a respectable org. have cost us 2 superbowl appearances, One in 95...my heart still drops at the thought of that missed hail Mary...Neil O'Donnell my ass. And the most recent when, after being stabbed the night before the game, Big Ben toe tackeld Nicky Harper to save the superbowl...it still stings.:doh:
> 
> ...



Haha, your sympathies are appreciated and noted sir. Also, I'm not afraid, though a bit ashamed, to admit that at one time I actually OWNED a Neil O'Donnell Jets jersey...:doh:

Also, as Tuesday Morning Quarterback calls him: Eric 'I was a teenage coach' Mangini


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 1, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mellie,
> In Australia the term '" To root" means to have sex. Is that what your late hub meant per chance?


If thats the case I know several hockey players I want to root with I mean for


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> *(I am an Eagles fan and "boo" is in the dictionary in Philly). *
> 
> Miami has a stronger history and will come back to glory soon.



*FLY Eagles FLY*

Insert bud smokin reference HERE.-Then I realized that your Eagle guy-always right at the top, but never there. Yest since the demolishing of the Vet, i welcome you to civility.

Miami may be the worst ran NFL franchise in the union. Since Marino:bow: left they done two things, Jack and shyt.
This new glory you speak of must mean this Sunday's game against the struggling J.E.T.S. *Jets, Jets, Jets*



Spanky said:


> Anyone else want to help Susannah with the NFL team that best suits her??



Not I, alligning your self w/ and NFL club begins early w/ A-Living there, B-some sort of other connection. I won't say she's fairweather-because then she'd have said the pats.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Miami may be the worst ran NFL franchise in the union. Since Marino:bow: left they done two things, Jack and shyt.
> This new glory you speak of must mean this Sunday's game against the struggling J.E.T.S. *Jets, Jets, Jets*




Ohhhh man, if the Jets lose to the Dolphins tomorrow I'll probably kill myself......nah, not really.
I also have one thing to say about Dan Marino: _*"Dan Marino should die of gonorreah and rot in hell."*_


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Go Pats!!!



_Miss Lady-*you've *just made and enemey_










IT AIN'T OVER!!!!!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ohhhh man, if the Jets lose to the Dolphins tomorrow I'll probably kill myself......nah, not really.
> I also have one thing to say about Dan Marino: _*"Dan Marino should "*_



OH!!! WTF!!
I thought Everybody love Marino-damn..


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> OH!!! WTF!!
> I thought Everybody love Marino-damn..



Dude, that fake-spiking, isotoner-hawking jackhole can die in a fire!
Seriously, Jets fans hate hate HAAATTEEE Dan Marino....or at least I do anyway. 

We also took Ken O'Brien instead of Dan Marino in the '83 draft....wtf?!?!?! :doh:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Boo-ing Santa is what they do in Boston and NYC.
> 
> We throw snowballs at the red-suited freak. Especially when were down big at the half.
> 
> ...




I know about the Santa thing-but
Yea, 'The playmaker' deserved his LOUD cheering at the end of his carrer.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, since I grew up in New Orleans, I have a lot of pride in being a New Orleans Saints fan. Sure they might not win a lot, but they will forever be my favorite team!



Represent then Bro, I've watched Drew since Purdue-he's the real deal.
Next year i think the 'aint's will be back


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mellie,
> In Australia the term '" To root" means to have sex. Is that what your late hub meant per chance?



Yes! He asked me to have sex with the Cowboys. I'm almost done with the whole team! :batting:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> The one and only thing my late husband Kerry asked me to do for him after he died (well...the only selfish thing I guess you could say) was to root for the Cowboys for him. I do so gladly.



That is man after my own heart-He would be so proud this season, for sho.
Even as it pertaines to the dreaded Cowgirls

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> If thats the case I know several hockey players I want to root with I mean for



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I love you, Nay :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> That is man after my own heart-He would be so proud this season, for sho.
> Even as it pertaines to the dreaded Cowgirls
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thanks bunches!
By the way, I love your signature!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


>






At least there's..no..well what about...na.
I remember when we were in the same division...good times of the *AFC *East


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Thanks bunches!
> By the way, I love your signature!



Credit goes to Dravenhawk


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 1, 2007)

Dolphins fan here, not that it matters. The NFL has totally turned me off. The league is so effin greedy and they dont think their shit stinks. Thank goodness I have a real man's sport to keep me busy over the winter, yeah I am talking about hockey!!! And just a final note, If I ever see any of the Irsay's they will most certainly get a foot up the ass for stealing the Colts from Baltimore. Talk about a low life family.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Dude, that fake-spiking, isotoner-hawking jackhole can die in a fire!
> Seriously, Jets fans hate hate HAAATTEEE Dan Marino....or at least I do anyway.
> 
> We also took Ken O'Brien instead of Dan Marino in the '83 draft....wtf?!?!?! :doh:



Old division mates DIE HARD like Bruce Willis

well...O'Brien never got a ring either..._'OH RIMSHOT'_


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Thank goodness I have a real man's sport to keep me busy over the winter, yeah I am talking about hockey!!!



GO RANGERS!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I am talking about hockey!!! stealing the Colts from Baltimore.



Mmmmm that's good hate...Yea I guess the *NFL *could STRIKE and loose a whole season


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> GO RANGERS!



I wasnt trying to hijack the thread, I can and will talk football just as much as anyone else. 

Good taste in hockey teams though, you guys should do pretty well this year. Wings fan myself. Gotta love original 6 hockey!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Mmmmm that's good hate...Yea I guess the *NFL *could STRIKE and loose a whole season



You would have that much hate too if you woke up Monday morning and found out the Irsay's had taken the Colts and bolted without even telling anyone. They are sneaky lowlifes who dont deserve a pot to piss in!!!

And just for the record, the NHL strike was the best thing to happen to the league, just wait and see!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> if you woke up Monday morning and found out the Irsay's had taken the Colts and bolted without even telling anyone. They who dont deserve a pot to piss in!!!




Twentyfive years, numerous trips to the postseason and a World Championship lata...

That's the cost of big bizzness, ANNNDDDD the county holding cell known as Baltimore ended up w/ a ring and a new franchise, which isn't much these days but hey Trent Dilfer hoisting the Lombardi trophy:bow:.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Credit goes to Dravenhawk




I know. He's my boyfriend!


----------



## sean7 (Dec 1, 2007)

It's all about the Broncos. They're starting to heat up in a weak division, may just make it into the playoffs. Plus they have the best-looking logo and colours.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> That's the cost of big bizzness, ANNNDDDD the county holding cell known as Baltimore ended up w/ a ring and a new franchise, which isn't much these days but hey Trent Dilfer hoisting the Lombardi trophy:bow:.



Tell that to Browns fans. Now THAT is *explitive* paaaaiinful. I'm not a browns fan, but ripping out one of the league's most historic franchises? You just can't do that! Pissed me off back then and still pisses me off now. Art Modell is a piece of human garbage.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> At least there's..no..well what about...na.
> I remember when we were in the same division...good times of the *AFC *East



Poor Buffalo, doomed to mediocrity. 



themadhatter said:


> GO RANGERS!



No. Yucky.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 1, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Twentyfive years, numerous trips to the postseason and a World Championship lata...
> 
> That's the cost of big bizzness, ANNNDDDD the county holding cell known as Baltimore ended up w/ a ring and a new franchise, which isn't much these days but hey Trent Dilfer hoisting the Lombardi trophy:bow:.



I know its big bizzness as you say, but at least Modell had the guts to tell Cleveland that he was taking the team and moving elsewhere. He didnt SNEAK out of town like some coward. 

Not hating on you at all man, I am glad that the Colts are having success, just wish the Irsay's werent benefitting from it.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I know its big bizzness as you say, but at least Modell had the guts to tell Cleveland that he was taking the team and moving elsewhere. He didnt SNEAK out of town like some coward.
> 
> Not hating on you at all man, I am glad that the Colts are having success, just wish the Irsay's werent benefitting from it.



I know this isn't addressed at me but I wanted to agree here that the Colts' move was much, much worse, even though I wasn't alive at the time to remember it. Those Mayflower trucks are infamous though. What a jerk move, to greatly understate the matter.



Tooz said:


> No. Yucky.



Haha, I saw that one coming  If it makes you feel any better Drury isn't doing a whole lot yet this year...
And I will agree with you on one thing: No goal, his foot was clearly in the crease.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Tell that to Browns fans. Now THAT is *explitive* paaaaiinful. You just can't do that! Pissed me off back then and still pisses me off now. Art Modell is a piece of human garbage.





JMCGB said:


> I know its big bizzness as you say, but at least Modell had the guts to tell Cleveland that he was taking the team and moving elsewhere. He didnt SNEAK out of town like some coward.
> 
> Not hating on the Colts success, just wish the Irsay's werent benefitting from it.



Yes Modell is walking garbage, he's tried to sabatoge his own organization on more than one occasion. Not to mention they haven't won much of squat since Jim Brown.

I've heard this Irsay thing once or twice, and yes, I'm not so drunk a fan that I don't see the ill, *but *It ain't like the behind the door dealings didn't have the go ahead of Baltimore city officals, the league, and a historic franchise front office. Jimmy's folks jumped on it, and for that I thank him, cause before that my dad had me in *Bears *gear in the early eighties


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

sean7 said:


> _It's all about the Broncos._ They're starting to heat up in a weak division, may just make it into the playoffs. Plus they have the best-looking logo and colours.



Bronco's used to be my Madden team, so big up.

Logo is cool, colors since they got the back to back rings have been hot...but are *Bronco's *fans _really _ready to eek there way into the Post season...again, and have there annual march into a buzzsaw:doh: called the *COLTS*.

at least they share that distinction w/ the Kansas City *Chiefs.*


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 1, 2007)

All this talk about men in tight pants is makeing me ummm whats that word that starts with an H..... oh hungry yes for hot dogs and beer.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> ummm whats that word that starts with an H..... oh hungry yes for hot dogs and *beer*.



:bow:BEEA!!:bow:​


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 1, 2007)

I've heard this Irsay thing once or twice, and yes, I'm not so drunk a fan that I don't see the ill, *but *It ain't like the behind the door dealings didn't have the go ahead of Baltimore city officals, the league, and a historic franchise front office. 

Actually the city didnt know, none of the officials knew and the NFL most certainly didnt know becuase they wanted to sue but were advised they probably wouldnt win in court.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, I saw that one coming  If it makes you feel any better Drury isn't doing a whole lot yet this year...
> And I will agree with you on one thing: No goal, his foot was clearly in the crease.



I don't really care for Drury-- if someone is going to be purposefully misleading, there is no room for them on my team! Wish we hadn't let Briere slip away, though...

P.S.- I feel bad for Dolphins fans. Really. :\


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


>



Wow I love your beanie. Do you call them beanies there? A beanie is a wooly hat.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Wow I love your beanie. Do you call them beanies there? A beanie is a wooly hat.



We do sometimes. I have heard them called skull caps, or plain old caps as well. Thanks, though! I got it at a thrift shop here. I have a few other similar hats, as well.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


> We do sometimes. I have heard them called skull caps, or plain old caps as well. Thanks, though! I got it at a thrift shop here. I have a few other similar hats, as well.



Thrift shops are ace. I often buy hats and bags and dress up type stuff to use in my programme at work with the children.
We call thrift shops " Op shops" ( Opportunity shops). We speak the same language but we have different names for things.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 1, 2007)

I say lets here it for the women that posted on the sports thread!!!
Oh and it gives me another chance to show off MY Steeler Pride

I just happen to have Steelers as my Myspace layout!! 

View attachment steelers_division_champs_2001.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> I say lets here it for the women that posted on the sports thread!!!
> Oh and it gives me another chance to show off MY Steeler Pride
> 
> I just happen to have Steelers as my Myspace layout!!



Choccie I am a Steelers girl too. I won't be changing as I promised Bobby that I shall support the Steelers.

Meanwhile How cute are you in your new avatar!!!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you my dear friend.. I would Rep ya for being a Devoted Fan but I have to spread some around like vegamite first lol.. luv ya


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> Thank you my dear friend.. I would Rep ya for being a Devoted Fan but I have to spread some around like vegamite first lol.. luv ya



Luv ya too cookie. May 2008 bring you a lot of happiness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> _Miss Lady-*you've *just made and enemey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make that two enemies. GO PATS!! 

Is it Monday yet??


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

sean7 said:


> It's all about the Broncos. They're starting to heat up in a weak division, may just make it into the playoffs. Plus they have the best-looking logo and colours.



woah, woah, woah ... i'm sorry--so it was a MAN that was the first one to bring up logo and colors??? 

... okay, just checking.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Tell that to Browns fans. Now THAT is *explitive* paaaaiinful. I'm not a browns fan, but ripping out one of the league's most historic franchises? You just can't do that! Pissed me off back then and still pisses me off now. Art Modell is a piece of human garbage.



correction: art modell isn't even human.

in fact, i'm pretty certain if you ask anyone IN cleveland, he's the devil.

just clearing that up for you.

don't even get me started on you ravens. at least i can rest in the fact that we had the best win EVER over you guys two weeks ago.

suckas.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> woah, woah, woah ... i'm sorry--so it was a MAN that was the first one to bring up logo and colors???
> 
> ... okay, just checking.



Ha! It could be worse. They could be the Bengals, who apparently had their uni's designed by the same people who invented candy corn....


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Speaking of funky looking teams, here's our friend Gregg Easterbrook over at Tuesday Morning Quarterback with his list of team nicknames.
Some of them are amusing, some of they are, uhh....a bit heady.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregg_Easterbrook#.22TMQ.22_Team_Nicknames


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

Tooz said:


> P.S.- I feel bad for Dolphins fans. Really. :\



psh, i feel too bad for myself to even consider those guys. 3-0 versus pitt after pitt lost to the jets only a week before? 

shoooo, that was going to be a NICE day in brownstown (not to be confused with pitt-town, you effin' steelers fans that have only felt jackassy enough to show your faces around here when we had our team taken right out from beneath, you low class sons-a-b's).

we would've been tied. YES, tied. for. first. in. the. a. f. c. north. gaaaaaah. shoot, we don't have a weeping emoticon.

anyways, on another note, i know he's currently "injured" but dammit, ETHAN KELLEY came into torrid yesterday and he was looking quite damn healthy to me. c'mon, let's get on it.

by the by, that guy is HUUUUUUUGE. first his girlfriend was in, and i was just helping her find clothes, set her up in the fitting room, etc, etc.

then i stop back to check on her and BOOM- ethan kelley is just standing right there. and i mean, standing. christ, they look like wee little ants on the television. 

i just thank god i kept my cool with them. so cool.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ha! It could be worse. They could be the Bengals, who apparently had their uni's designed by the same people who invented candy corn....



no, no, no ... you're not reading me right. i wasn't bringing up colors at all, not mine, not whatever. if my opinion must be known in regards to cleveland's colors ... well, i think they're fucking brilliant. and i don't want an effin' logo on my helmets.

what i simply wanted to clarify was:

that a MAN was the first one to seriously bring up colors. in. an. nfl. thread.

that's all.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> no, no, no ... you're not reading me right. i wasn't bringing up colors at all, not mine, not whatever. if my opinion must be known in regards to cleveland's colors ... well, i think they're fucking brilliant. and i don't want an effin' logo on my helmets.
> 
> what i simply wanted to clarify was:
> 
> ...



Hahaha,ooooohhhh ooookaaay. Yeah that makes sense. I gotcha.
However, I must also contest that I was referring directly to the horses' color scheme there, and merely stating that the Bengals takes the cake, because really...they kinda do. 
Yeah, Clevelands colors are pretty classic I'll give you that. Orange uni's not withstanding. The numbers on the helmets were pretty cool though, very retro.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

good lord. you men and your talking about colors. let's get back on football, shall we?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> good lord. you men and your talking about colors. let's get back on football, shall we?



Hahaha. Okay then lady, how's this for back on football....

Quarterback rating explained:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passer_rating

If this doesn't make your head explode than you are a far superior human being than I!

Edit: I think that the only thing more cringe-worthy (intelligence-wise), than that Ms. South Carolina dunce a while back would be Terry Bradshaw trying to explain this formula. Seriously, I'm pretty sure he is legally retarded. Have you ever listened to the guy talk about something OTHER than football? Oh good god. However, listening to John Madden explain this would be hilarious..."And then you take the number of attempts, and BOOM, divide it by such-and-such, and BOOM. Now you're gonna take all of these numbers and BOOM get 'em to come out to other numbers. BOOM!"


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 2, 2007)

Watching the Skins/Bills game right now. To pay their respects to Sean Taylor, Washington only started 10 guys on defense for the first play. No offense to Bills fans, but I really dont see you guys winning today. Way too much emotion in this game. The parking lot at Fed Ex field looked like a funeral home. Flowers and photos and everything else all over the place.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Watching the Skins/Bills game right now. To pay their respects to Sean Taylor, Washington only started 10 guys on defense for the first play. No offense to Bills fans, but I really dont see you guys winning today.



lol. I never see us winning, so no offense taken.


----------



## sean7 (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> no, no, no ... you're not reading me right. i wasn't bringing up colors at all, not mine, not whatever. if my opinion must be known in regards to cleveland's colors ... well, i think they're fucking brilliant. and i don't want an effin' logo on my helmets.
> 
> what i simply wanted to clarify was:
> 
> ...




haha, well ya, I could've gone on about the players, the fact that no other team can put a no-name running back in its lineup and still be successful, that we had a 2000 yd rusher, a hall of famer quarterback, and a future hall of famer in Champ Bailey, blah,blah,blah...


But I chose to pick the colours and logo this time. You gotta admit, they are hella awesome.

Jim Brown is the greatest runningback of all-time, and he was a Brown, so I'll give you that. Other than that though....what's a Brown?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

Being lazy and will read the rest of the posts in the future... However, as far as football goes, Bears here. And all I will say is: I told them so. When your offensive weapons are all on special teams, i.e. Devin Hester and Robbie Gould... 

However... I have lingering affection for the Bengals and Seahawks, from my Tecmo Super Bowl days... Bo Jackson, anyone?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Being lazy and will read the rest of the posts in the future... However, as far as football goes, Bears here. And all I will say is: I told them so. When your offensive weapons are all on special teams, i.e. Devin Hester and Robbie Gould...
> 
> However... I have lingering affection for the Bengals and Seahawks, from my Tecmo Super Bowl days... Bo Jackson, anyone?



Haha, ah yes the Good Rex/Bad Rex squad...


Actually sir, I believe you mean... TECMO BO! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PBvOxicz-0

Mwahahahaha!
Single greatest moment in Tecmo Bowl history:
Last year at the South Pole they had an 8-hour tecmo bowl tornament on a 50" TV. Awweeeesooommme!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, ah yes the Good Rex/Bad Rex squad...
> 
> 
> Actually sir, I believe you mean... TECMO BO!
> ...



That, sir, may be the greatest video of a video game ever made. I've seen it before. But dang if it isn't true.

My brother and I decided that whenever we played each other, it was to be Coach only, so besides picking plays and starters, the computer controlled it all. And he liked Houston (about what, 400 yards passing per game?). It was tough.

But yeah, Rex is just... gah, no adjectives fit. I mean, I'm sorry, but I can't think of one other quarterback who has had a passer rating of 0.0 for a game. I'm sure there's some, but yeah... Griese wasn't much of an improvement. Any spare quarterbacks out there??? Please??? Oh, and Cedric Benson I want to kick in the nads.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> .
> But yeah, Rex is just... gah, no adjectives fit. I mean, I'm sorry, but I can't think of one other quarterback who has had a passer rating of 0.0 for a game. I'm sure there's some, but yeah... Griese wasn't much of an improvement. Any spare quarterbacks out there??? Please??? Oh, and Cedric Benson I want to kick in the nads.



Haha, well as Jets fan I can say a half-Thank You for Thomas Jones. But we're so bad it doesn't really matter.
As for spare QB's, I'm trying to single-handedly formulate a way to get Quinn from the Browns, but so far there is no such luck. I don't think Clemens is the answer for us. Or maybe get Brady to re-enter the draft....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, well as Jets fan I can say a half-Thank You for Thomas Jones. But we're so bad it doesn't really matter.
> As for spare QB's, I'm trying to single-handedly formulate a way to get Quinn from the Browns, but so far there is no such luck. I don't think Clemens is the answer for us. Or maybe get Brady to re-enter the draft....



I've heard Thomas Jones has been having a rough time himself. I wonder who got the worst back between us... Could be an amusing analysis.

My friend is in a fantasy league with some of his college buddies. It's a small league, but for those who really follow football (esp. fantasy football) his roommate has both Brady on the Pats and Romo on the Cowboys. The two best fantasy players in his league, last I checked.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, well as Jets fan I can say a half-Thank You for Thomas Jones. But we're so bad it doesn't really matter.
> As for spare QB's, I'm trying to single-handedly formulate a way to get Quinn from the Browns, but so far there is no such luck. I don't think Clemens is the answer for us. Or maybe get Brady to re-enter the draft....



N-O.

stop bringing it up or i'm going to have to resort to pistol-whipping you. 

with love,

jen.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> N-O.
> 
> stop bringing it up or i'm going to have to resort to pistol-whipping you.
> 
> ...



Ha, well then...Enjoy having your playoff hopes spoiled by a 3-9 J.V. team! 

Maximum smack talk.

With snark and saracasm,

Travis


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, well then...Enjoy having your playoff hopes spoiled by a 3-9 J.V. team!
> 
> Maximum smack talk.
> 
> ...



calculates direct route to erie.

grabs gun.

grabs keys.

i'll see you in 90, dear.

love, jen.



p.s. - oh, it's ON now.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> calculates direct route to erie.
> 
> grabs gun.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! I'd like to see you try. First, you guys are only used to having OTHER people make long 'drives' against you in the clutch (Elway anyone?).
Second, as a die-hard true Browns fan, I'm sure that you'll most likely fumble the gun away at the border anyway. So really I'm not worried. 

Besides, I have a flying lawnmower at the ready... 

Ha, with equal love, Travis.

You said it....GAME. ON.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

::grabs the popcorn and enjoys the show::


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 2, 2007)

Packers.

Colts. (DOWN with the Patriots...lol)

And as much as it pains me to say it...

Cowboys.

In that order.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 3, 2007)

AWESOME:eat1:-The World Champs moved ahead atop their rightful home as tops of the *AFC *South by beating the soon to be wild card team the Jax Jags. Tough game, like usually but the Champs didn't let up. And Gerrard FINALLY threw and INT.







J.E.T.S. etc, etc put 40 on that dolphin ass, thougt Mia had more in the tank, GUESS NOTTTT. Gots to be the throwbacks, IMO I luv em, they should go to them more often.






New Orleans continues to stupify, WTF man? Oakland? I guess, there goes Denver's chances. And my NFC team the New York Gigantes-If ELI had lost this, they surely would have pulled that damn Citizen commercial, where they talk his ass up as being unstopable..lol.

I thought about a Satanic wish against the Pats, but unfortualtly that's the Devils own team




...damn.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 3, 2007)

All I can say from where they were last year my tampa bay bucs are looking pretty good


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya'll from Cleveland. Which one did you throw?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Describe your personality to me and then I will chose a team for you.
> Meanwhile how wonderful it must be to live in Minnesota. The land of the vikings, no?



Between living in Philadelphia and Minnesota, my NFL Superbowl record stands at 0 - 6. My older son is a Vikings fan (very logical, he lives in Minnesota, duh). The younger son is a Packers fan. (We live right on the border with Wisconsin). We can only surmise it happened after we dropped him on his head. 

I love a team that has the respect of playing hard for itself and its fans. Never give up, guns fully loaded, 110%. A history of dedicated fans. They love the team win or lose. Pick me a good AFL team like that, Susannah. 

Cleveland isn't in the AFL, is it? No Cleveland, anything but Cleveland.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Between living in Philadelphia and Minnesota, my NFL Superbowl record stands at 0 - 6.




Woah now Spanky, this looks an awfuuul lot like Sports Bigamy, and that's just not gonna fly my friend. You're either 0-4, or 0-2 in the Super Bowl. No divided loyalties in this NFL, heh. 

Just messing with ya.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Woah now Spanky, this looks an awfuuul lot like Sports Bigamy, and that's just not gonna fly my friend. You're either 0-4, or 0-2 in the Super Bowl. No divided loyalties in this NFL, heh.
> 
> Just messing with ya.



I keep telling the Vikings fans here that when they go to the Super Bowl again, they BETTER win it. But 0 - 5 would take a lot of stress off of those fans in Buffalo. Sheesh, even the JETS won a damn Super Bowl. 

<starts packin' a snowball>


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ya'll from Cleveland. Which one did you throw?



THIS one.









Spanky said:


> Cleveland isn't in the AFL, is it? No Cleveland, anything but Cleveland.




and you keep talking like _that_, spanky, and that bud'll be for *you.*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2007)

raidaaaaaas


we're making a late charge, damn it


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


>




Hahahaha! Well the Jets are sooo bad, that even our own players are on the wagon...so let's all get drunk together! 

(Though REAL fans would have thrown glass, not those cheap plastic bottles, heh)


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahahaha! Well the Jets are sooo bad, that even our own players are on the wagon...so let's all get drunk together!
> 
> (Though REAL fans would have thrown glass, not those cheap plastic bottles, heh)



plastic bottles were all that was at-hand. i'm pretty sure baby infants were thrown as well.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> plastic bottles were all that was at-hand. i'm pretty sure baby infants were thrown as well.



It's always a good time when there's gratuitous baby-throwing. Then you can grill 'em later for the post-game spread. :eat1:

Err, wait, you guys do that too right?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

excuse me sir. ESPECIALLY considering this upcoming sunday, i refuse to befriend the new york jets. 

we actually have a decent record this year, for once, so ya need to get yer shit outta here, man.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

We will take our shit wherever we please. Especially all over your swiss-cheese defense.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> We will take our shit wherever we please. Especially all over your swiss-cheese defense.



oh jesus, really? REALLY? you seriously want to start pointing at weaknesses in each other's teams?

i'm so sorry, but i have to get to bed before the next century, travis.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh jesus, really? REALLY? you seriously want to start pointing at weaknesses in each other's teams?
> 
> i'm so sorry, but i have to get to bed before the next century, travis.



Umm...uhhh...what do I do? Crap, you just nailed our biggest weakness... EVERYTHING! Shit...thanks Jen...

:head explodes:

Oh yeah,so how was that super bowl a few years back? Ohhhhh, that was the OLD Browns! Silly me!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Oh yeah,so how was that super bowl a few years back? Ohhhhh, that was the OLD Browns! Silly me!



i am never speaking to you again.

oh i know, i know. your loss.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i am never speaking to you again.
> 
> oh i know, i know. your loss.



It's cool, you were dead to me a looong time ago anyway


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> The younger son is a Packers fan.



dun, dun, da-dun du...._*GO PACK GO*_!!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> It's cool, you were dead to me a looong time ago anyway



jesus, travis. grow a pair and keep the relationship issues in the bedroom. 

ANYWAYS. FOOTBALL. you know, i was taking some sort of pleasure out of watching the patriots trail here, but i simply cannot consciously root for the ravens. you'd have to hit me over the head with a brick or something and raise my hand up when they score or something in order for that to work. 

so i don't even really know why i'm watching this game then, really. because somehow, someway, i just kindof want to watch both of these teams lose. :blink:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ya'll from Cleveland. Which one did you throw?



This was so awesome....."_btch I'm Dedicated!!_", I remember the next week at a Saints game I taped, they did they same thing.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ANYWAYS. FOOTBALL. , i just kindof want to watch both of these teams lose. :blink:



Hells yes! The World Champs have the the _Mayflower _bowl rematch #20 next Sunday, and well all good people hate the *Pats*.

It's football tho! and the seasons pearin down


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> I remember the next week at a Saints game I taped, they did they same thing.



psssshhhh, jockin' our style, clearly.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> jesus, travis. grow a pair and keep the relationship issues in the bedroom.
> 
> ANYWAYS. FOOTBALL. you know, i was taking some sort of pleasure out of watching the patriots trail here, but i simply cannot consciously root for the ravens. you'd have to hit me over the head with a brick or something and raise my hand up when they score or something in order for that to work.
> 
> so i don't even really know why i'm watching this game then, really. because somehow, someway, i just kindof want to watch both of these teams lose. :blink:




Be quiet woman and go make me a sandwich, before I hit you with a brick.  I got nuthin'....:doh:

Also, anyone remember that scene in the Sum Of All Fears, where they nuke Baltimore by placing a bomb in the stadium during a Ravens game? That should happen now.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

Meet my friend Snowy. He's comin' yer way!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Be quiet woman and go make me a sandwich, before I hit you with a brick.  I got nuthin'....:doh:
> 
> Also, anyone remember that scene in the Sum Of All Fears, where they nuke Baltimore by placing a bomb in the stadium during a Ravens game? That should happen now.



Anything, and I mean ANYTHING for a JETS win, huh MadHat?


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Meet my friend Snowy. He's comin' yer way!



Thats an uppity snob eagles Snoball, no blatantly jagged rock is showing through, no urine, no dirt in at all! C'mon


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Meet my friend Snowy. He's comin' yer way!



More importantly, why are you making snowballs INSIDE your house?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Thats an uppity snob eagles Snoball, no blatantly jagged rock is showing through, no urine, no dirt in at all! C'mon




I'll just say, "Batteries included", and leave it at that.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Be quiet woman and go make me a sandwich, before I hit you with a brick.  I got nuthin'....:doh:



oh that's so funny, i was just chatting with this one guy and:

her funeral song: hahahahaha good effort?
HatMan013: that's all i've got
HatMan013: you win
HatMan013: i lose
HatMan013: fuckity fuck

ummm ... women 1, men 0.

turkey and cheese - light on the mayo, trav. 


... and i would most definitely agree ... that snowball is WAY too pure-looking. especially from an eagles fan. don't believe it for a second. 
edit: although i WOULD believe there's some devious deception to an eagles fan, thus a pure-looking snowball WOULD be exactly what you'd want us to see. ooooh, i'm onto your game spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> More importantly, why are you making snowballs INSIDE your house?



Its freakin' 5 degrees out. And if you didn't notice, it is dark outside right now. I needed good lighting for the snowball. 

Geez, I'm trying to 'splain this to a Jets fan.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ... and i would most definitely agree ... that snowball is WAY too pure-looking. especially from an eagles fan. don't believe it for a second.
> edit: although i WOULD believe there's some devious deception to an eagles fan, thus a pure-looking snowball WOULD be exactly what you'd want us to see. ooooh, i'm onto your game spanky.



Darling Brownies fan: I just hope you drank that beer before you threw it. Otherwise it would be alcohol abuse in the worst way. 

Ok, ok. Women 2, Men 0


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh that's so funny, i was just chatting with this one guy and:
> 
> her funeral song: hahahahaha good effort?
> HatMan013: that's all i've got
> ...



Hey, look here lady, you're lucky you're even allowed to vote! 
Ok, ok, fine, when do you want your sandwich? But if you cancel this time.... 



Spanky said:


> Its freakin' 5 degrees out. And if you didn't notice, it is dark outside right now. I needed good lighting for the snowball.
> 
> Geez, I'm trying to 'splain this to a Jets fan.



And this is why the Eagles will never win a Super Bowl. They and their fans are devious pansies. As for us, we're all just drunk and stupid. Hahaha


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hey, look here lady, you're lucky you're even allowed to vote!
> Ok, ok, fine, when do you want your sandwich? But if you cancel this time....
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, we are all a bunch of tender hearts. Here is an example of a young fan learning the ropes.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Actually, we are all a bunch of tender hearts. Here is an example of a young fan learning the ropes.



I thought this sort of thing was protected under the Eighth Amendment?

Haha, just kidding


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I thought this sort of thing was protected under the Eighth Amendment?
> 
> Haha, just kidding



You got me. The kid was a Cowboys fan. That's how we get 'em to cry. 

It would be like putting a Steelers jersey on Coldy.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 4, 2007)

WOOOW. What a great effing game! Hoollly hell! I can't even begin to recount the madness there at the end. Good lord! Best MNF game of the year, arguable THE BEST, game of the year so far. Despite the damned Patriots winning. :shocked:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> WOOOW. What a great effing game! Hoollly hell! I can't even begin to recount the madness there at the end. Good lord! Best MNF game of the year, arguable THE BEST, game of the year so far. Despite the damned Patriots winning. :shocked:



I work @ night, so MNF is seen via ESPN NFL Scorecard
We were huddled around the computer today. Can't wait to go home and see the highlights.:eat1:

Then on SUNDAY the *Ravens *come to the dome to meet the CHAMPS!!! Full of piss and oil, ready to try and beat #2


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> WOOOW. What a great effing game! Hoollly hell! I can't even begin to recount the madness there at the end. Good lord! Best MNF game of the year, arguable THE BEST, game of the year so far. Despite the damned Patriots winning. :shocked:



Gerr, correction 1) *arguably
And 2) Best game of the year for those of us without a direct rooting interest in either team. Just clearing that up.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Gerr, correction 1) *arguably
> And 2) Best game of the year for those of us without a direct rooting interest in either team. Just clearing that up.



Indeed. Bengals "fan" here and holy CRAP did that game have me glued to the TV...


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, we Cincinnati football fans have little to cheer for as we do have a football team it's just we are still waiting to get a "professional" team one day!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 4, 2007)

lovessbbw said:


> Yes, we *Cincinnati *football fans have little to cheer for as we do have a football team it's just we are still waiting to get a "professional" team one day!





The Orange Mage said:


> Indeed. *Bengals *"fan" here and holy CRAP did that game have me glued to the TV...



Hey, nobody's been to the hooscal this year, be thankful for small favors.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> WOOOW. What a great effing game! Hoollly hell! I can't even begin to recount the madness there at the end. Good lord! Best MNF game of the year, arguable THE BEST, game of the year so far. Despite the damned Patriots winning. :shocked:



As a die hard Patriots fan, that game took 5 years off of my life. :shocked: I'm glad I stayed up till the end but I'm exhausted today.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Between living in Philadelphia and Minnesota, my NFL Superbowl record stands at 0 - 6. My older son is a Vikings fan (very logical, he lives in Minnesota, duh). The younger son is a Packers fan. (We live right on the border with Wisconsin). We can only surmise it happened after we dropped him on his head.
> 
> I love a team that has the respect of playing hard for itself and its fans. Never give up, guns fully loaded, 110%. A history of dedicated fans. They love the team win or lose. Pick me a good AFL team like that, Susannah.
> 
> Cleveland isn't in the AFL, is it? No Cleveland, anything but Cleveland.




I am on the case. Shall get back to you Sir.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> I work @ night, so MNF is seen via ESPN NFL Scorecard
> We were huddled around the computer today. Can't wait to go home and see the highlights.:eat1:
> 
> Then on SUNDAY the *Ravens *come to the dome to meet the CHAMPS!!! Full of piss and oil, ready to try and beat #2



Just be thankful those Ravens aren't allowed to carry monkey wrenches and crowbars out on to the field with them. They were gratuitously brutish in a 'nothin to lose' sorta way. Lots of penalties, at least one stiff fine. If they come after your Colts like they did the Pats get ready for a show on Sunday.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 4, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am on the case. Shall get back to you Sir.



Oh, and I will need an authentic player's jersey. Christmas is coming you know.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Oh, and I will need an authentic player's jersey. Christmas is coming you know.




Indeed. Still have not picked your team yet. Meanwhile ruminate on the Collingwood Football club team song.


Good Old Collingwood forever,
They know how to play the game.
Side by side they stick together,
to uphold the Magpies name.
See the barrackers are shouting,
as all barrackers should.
Oh the premiership's a cakewalk,
for the good old Collingwood.

Translations,
The Magpie is the mascot of the Collingwood Football club aka The Pies.
The Premiership is first place in the league, the ultimate title in AFL.
The barrackers are the fans. A cakewalk is a cakewalk. 

Don't worry you don't have to barrack for the Pies.
You had bloody better though if ya know what is good for you!

I shall check out other teams for you.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Indeed. Still have not picked your team yet. Meanwhile ruminate on the Collingwood Football club team song.
> 
> 
> Good Old Collingwood forever,
> ...



A magpie is what kind of bird?? Like a cardinal? An eagle, a raven? Maybe a seahawk or a falcon?? We have plenty of birds in the NFL. I never thought of a cardinal as very tough. 

They sound like the rough and tumble team in the AFL. Do they ever win??


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Spanky said:


> A magpie is what kind of bird?? Like a cardinal? An eagle, a raven? Maybe a seahawk or a falcon?? We have plenty of birds in the NFL. I never thought of a cardinal as very tough.
> 
> They sound like the rough and tumble team in the AFL. Do they ever win??



Mate have you ever been pecked by a Magpie? They swoop down on you sometimes while you are walking along the street, and they can peck a chunk of skin out of your head if you are not careful. They can be vicious.

Do Collingwood ever win? Well, um, er yes and no. They have a checkered history. 

You may like The Bombers ( named for the aeroplane, not suicide bombers) better. 

Here is their team song.


See the Bombers fly up up,
to win the Premiership flag.
Our boys who play this grand old game,
are always striving for glory and fame.

See the Bombers fly up up,
the other teams they don't fear.
They all try their best,
but they cant get near,
as the Bombers fly up.

The Bombers are the Essendon Football club. Their colors are black and red. 
Still on the case.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mate have you ever been pecked by a Magpie? They swoop down on you sometimes while you are walking along the street, and they can peck a chunk of skin out of your head if you are not careful. They can be vicious.
> 
> Do Collingwood ever win? Well, um, er yes and no. They have a checkered history.
> 
> ...



Only on Dims could I talk AFL with a nice lady. Never thought I would, but hell, why not? 

I come from generations of Philadelphia Eagles fans. Long suffering, waiting for a championship since 1960, no Superbowl. Rabid, jackass fans at the stadium, nice, friendly hardworking people away from the game. A loss on Sunday can ruin the whole week. Seriously. 

Then there is the Broadstreet Bullies aka Philadelphoa Flyers, professional hockey. They got that name by truly changing the game of hockey in the US and Canada. Tough fans, tough city. Maybe Collingswood is the right team. It is up to you. 

You're still a San Diego Charger Fan in my book. I gave up on the Dolphins in Miami.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't want to interrupt...but I think that Collingswood is the club that current Birds punter Sav Rocca played for...
Am I right?

Go Eagles. (lifelong fan of the Phils, the Eagles, and the Sixers)


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Fletcher Harrison said:


> Don't want to interrupt...but I think that Collingswood is the club that current Birds punter Sav Rocca played for...
> Am I right?
> 
> Go Eagles. (lifelong fan of the Phils, the Eagles, and the Sixers)



Sav Rocca? Yes!!!!!! How did you know about Saverio? He is a good Italian Australian boy.


Gentlemen it is Collingwood, not Collingswood!!!

Sparky you like rabid fans? I shall look no further, the search is over. 
I shall take your opinion re my NFL team under consideration.

Carn The Pies!


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 6, 2007)

They mentioned the Magpies during one of the early broadcasts this season...I can't remember which game it was. He's having a rough year in the NFL.
Then again, the Eagles are having a rough year in the NFL too.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 6, 2007)

Sav is also the oldest rookie in the history of the NFL (broke the record held by Vince Papale; he of the great movie 'Invincible')...


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> As a die hard Patriots fan, that game took 5 years off of my life. :shocked: I'm glad I stayed up till the end but I'm exhausted today.



LOLOL Lilly - I am STILL trying to catch up on my sleep! But it was worth it! When that hail mary pass was caught I thought it was over - whew!!! LOL!
Go PATS! Sunday against the Steelers is gonna be great!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Fletcher Harrison said:


> Sav is also the oldest rookie in the history of the NFL (broke the record held by Vince Papale; he of the great movie 'Invincible')...



I knew Sav came from the AFL. Never knew the team :doh:. If the Magpies are like Iggles fans, he's right at home. As I would be. 

I would recommend Invincible to any NFL fan. For a Disney movie, they kept to the story, didn't get syrupy, and ended it right.....with the actual footage of the play. 

Thanks, Fletch.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> LOLOL Lilly - I am STILL trying to catch up on my sleep! But it was worth it! When that hail mary pass was caught I thought it was over - whew!!! LOL!
> Go PATS! Sunday against the Steelers is gonna be great!



When he caught that hail mary, EVERYBODY jumped on him. I thought I saw an old lady with a raised umbrella trying to get in. That game was too close for comfort.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 6, 2007)

@





Who ya got? The Devil or his brother
:doh:Where's my terrible towell..don't help the World Champs any, but I MUST SEE THEM FALL


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm laying it down right now. The Jets WILL beat the Patriots next week. I know, I know, I sound like the village idiot, but I'm calling it. That is all.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'm laying it down right now. The Jets WILL beat the Patriots next week. I know, I know, I sound like the village idiot, but I'm calling it. That is all.



I hope it's either your Jets or my Dolphins that beat them. Dont know if Bill will let the Pats get comfortable though. They are a complete juggernaut right now!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 9, 2007)

i confess i was totally rooting for the pats today, despite the fact that i really really reeeeeally do not want to watch them get the undefeated record. please. (just not a team under bill belichick. seriously).

but yeah. i apologize. i simply cannot root for the steelers. AND now we're within a game of them. although really, i'm shootin' for more of the wild card spot then taking the afc north.

i also confess that i just merged two threads.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 9, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I hope it's either your Jets or my Dolphins that beat them. Dont know if Bill will let the Pats get comfortable though. They are a complete juggernaut right now!



I'll stake my right pinky finger on it. I promise you. (Why that one? I dunno, I saw it in Four Rooms once...)
Pretty confident for someone whose team is 3-10 huh?


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

GO COWBOYS....AGAIN...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I am done now. :bow:


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'll stake my right pinky finger on it. I promise you. (Why that one? I dunno, I saw it in Four Rooms once...)
> Pretty confident for someone whose team is 3-10 huh?



Gotta have confidence to win. We shall see though. Just one loss that's all I am asking so I can see what kind of soundbite Mercury Morris gives to Espn!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> GO COWBOYS....AGAIN...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I am done now. :bow:



I watched that game today, just because it was the only game I could watch. It was a good one. I really thought the Lions had it, but Romo is just a beast.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i confess i was totally rooting for the pats today, despite the fact that i really really reeeeeally do not want to watch them get the undefeated record. please. (just not a team under bill belichick. seriously).
> 
> but yeah. i apologize. i simply cannot root for the steelers. AND now we're within a game of them. although really, i'm shootin' for more of the wild card spot then taking the afc north.
> 
> i also confess that i just merged two threads.



Why the Belichick hate? I just dont want them to join the 72 Dolphins. Wish we had Bill as our coach.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I watched that game today, just because it was the only game I could watch. It was a good one. I really thought the Lions had it, but Romo is just a beast.



He's dreamy. I hate Jessica Simpson! *sharpens a spork to use on her eyes*


----------



## J34 (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'm laying it down right now. The Jets WILL beat the Patriots next week. I know, I know, I sound like the village idiot, but I'm calling it. That is all.



I'm a Jets fan and I know that's a tall glass of water to overcome. Nevertheless we dont give up much on the air, but I believe they will run through us next sunday. I feel the pain madhatter. heck I was in the Browns game tday tickets were 35 dollars. The stadium was so empty by the 4th quarter when we were clsing in i was sitting right on the 50yd line with like 30 people. Seriously the stadium was empty when there was 5minutes left. Good game though


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Why the Belichick hate? I just dont want them to join the 72 Dolphins. Wish we had Bill as our coach.



Haha, allow me to formulate a response, if I may: Belichick did coach the Browns for 4 years in the early 90's, and he cut Bernie Kosar. (Haha, sorry for jacking your response Jen)

Plus, he's a cheating bastard.

Plus, for me, he quit as coach of the Jets after ONE DAY! Then he went to New England.

Plus, he's an arrogant, cold-hearted bastard. 

Basically he sucks.

Umm...that's about all I can come up with right now


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2007)

Success breeds contempt. Hails to the hoodie.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Hails to the hoodie.



*Negative* ghostrider, the pattern is full.

What?


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> *Negative* ghostrider, the pattern is full.
> 
> What?



Hobo coach FTW


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Hobo coach FTW



Haha, yes he's quite taken with the 'Derelicte' fashion.

Also, here's a rather candid photo of the guy, aww how sweet:


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry jets Fans, But It seems to be fairly common knowledge that the






will cover the point spread.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Sorry jets Fans, But It seems to be fairly common knowledge that the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the spread for that game anyway? Rumor has it that it will be the largest spread in NFL history.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> What is the spread for that game anyway? Rumor has it that it will be the largest spread in NFL history.



I heard the line opened at &#8734;


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I heard the line opened at &#8734;



Hell yeah, then I'm putting all of my money on the J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS!


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

The spread this week started with 24.5 or for layman terms, the pats will score 25 points at least.

my perdiction

54-13 New England all the way


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> The spread this week started with 24.5 or for layman terms, the pats will score 25 points at least.
> 
> my perdiction
> 
> 54-13 New England all the way



Only 25 pts? I thought it would be higher truthfully.


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> We will take our shit wherever we please. Especially all over your swiss-cheese defense.



Ok time out, I just stumbled on this thread and all i have to say, is that the Browns are a definite wildcard contender. on the otherhand, you better hope that the 4th or 5th picks are damn good... and they don't pick another kicker... in the first round


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a Jets fan this week. :bow:

As for the Pats, when I am making my bet, the question really is will the Pats and Belichik be cheating or not cheating??

Where's my fargen snowball?? Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'll stake my right pinky finger on it. I promise you. (Why that one? I dunno, I saw it in Four Rooms once...)
> Pretty confident for someone whose team is 3-10 huh?



Cold Comfort is obviously a nice girl. 

If I were her, I'd be giving it to you hard about the Browns winning. And I am NOT a nice girl.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> As for the Pats, when I am making my bet, the question really is will the Pats and Belichik be cheating or not cheating??


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Gday one and all,

Hey Spanky, would you like me to send you a pattern so that you can knit a Collingwood Football Club Guernsey? We say Guernsey, and not Jersey.

Meanwhile football season is over for the year here. Bring on Cricket Season!


Shoshie


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, did you guy's see the footage the man was taping? It isn't even a coherant ideal of what is going on. You can't get anything from 5 people waving thier arms around. besides, the pats have toppeled the Solts, steelers, and have had two tough games vrs. the Baltamore ravens and the Eagles, all under heavy scrutiny by the NFL. 

Mangini has bigger fish to deal with anyway:doh:



like not getting fired


oh and by the way, alot of other teams have had little problem beating the Jets sorry butts, so, I don't think so


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Gday one and all,
> 
> Hey Spanky, would you like me to send you a pattern so that you can knit a Collingwood Football Club Guernsey? We say Guernsey, and not Jersey.
> 
> ...



Honey, for Eagles fans, the football season ended here too. 

Patterns, yes, YES. Send away!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Honey, for Eagles fans, the football season ended here too.
> 
> Patterns, yes, YES. Send away!



Ha Ha. I don't think such a thing as a pattern exists. I would be happy to send you a Guernsey though. People People, lets not have a rush on Guernsey requests here now!!

What is yer size etc?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Ha Ha. I don't think such a thing as a pattern exists. I would be happy to send you a Guernsey though. People People, lets not have a rush on Guernsey requests here now!!
> 
> What is yer size etc?



Thanks, Susannah, but please don't bother yourself. I can look online and buy one.  Maybe you know the proper website.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Thanks, Susannah, but please don't bother yourself. I can look online and buy one.  Maybe you know the proper website.



Yeah no worries. You know what I am not actually impressed with the current guernseys that the AFL are selling. It is all about the sponsors logos and they don't even have the club insignia on on it! Look I understand that the sponsors support the club, but at least have the club symbol on the Guernsey powers that be.
Meanwhile I prefer the old fashioned wool guernsey to the fabric that they use now. Ah nostalgia.

Maybe some 99 year old grandma has a pattern hidden under her mattress somewhere that I can sleuth out for ya Spanky!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Ok time out, I just stumbled on this thread and all i have to say, is that the Browns are a definite wildcard contender. on the otherhand, you better hope that the 4th or 5th picks are damn good... and they don't pick another kicker... in the first round



Hey, I like Mike Nugent! Haha, but yes, I am hoping for some kind of incredible draft windfall. We need A LOT of help.



Spanky said:


> Cold Comfort is obviously a nice girl.
> 
> If I were her, I'd be giving it to you hard about the Browns winning. And I am NOT a nice girl.



*Ahem* uh huh uh huh uh huh  Haha. That's all I'm going to say to that. 



_broshe_ said:


> Mangini has bigger fish to deal with anyway:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure Mangini is on the hot seat yet. If you look at the numbers last year, despite the 10-6 finish the Jets really had no business making the playoffs. That was a hell of an overachievment (hey, I can be a realist sometimes! and yes I just made that word up). But as for Sunday, well we shall see...

Unrelated: I'd like to apologize to the rest of the league for the scourge that is Tom Brady, because, well it was the Jets' own Mo Lewis that knocked Bledsoe out ushering in the Tom Brady era. Really guys, on behalf of the Jets I'd just like to say that I'm very, very sorry about that, our bad. :doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Unrelated: I'd like to apologize to the rest of the league for the scourge that is Tom Brady, because, well it was the Jets' own Mo Lewis that knocked Bledsoe out ushering in the Tom Brady era. Really guys, on behalf of the Jets I'd just like to say that I'm very, very sorry about that, our bad. :doh:



:huh: Don't you be bad-mouthing my Tom!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> :huh: Don't you be bad-mouthing my Tom!! :wubu::wubu:



This isn't about Brady, but...

"We're just gonna come out and play hard and hopefully not get beat bad."
-Kerry Rhodes, Jets Safety

But uhh...good to see my boys are still confident about next week...:doh:
Better than Anthony Smith though I suppose...


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> This isn't about Brady, but...
> 
> "We're just gonna come out and play hard and hopefully not get beat bad."
> -Kerry Rhodes, Jets Safety
> ...



Haha, well if you guys dont take them down, I am sure the spread for the week after against the Fish will be just as, if not larger than the spread this week. That quote is waaaaayyyyy better than Anthony Smith. One never knows, this is still the NFL and as they say, "Any given Sunday".


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Ok time out, I just stumbled on this thread and all i have to say, is that the Browns are a definite wildcard contender. on the otherhand, you better hope that the 4th or 5th picks are damn good... and they don't pick another kicker... in the first round



*WARNING! WARNING! SOMEONE IS DISPLAYING TOO MUCH CONFIDENCE IN THE CLEVELAND BROWNS. PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE CONFIDENCE AND LOWER THE EXPECTATIONS PLEASE*

seriously. SERIOUSLY. i don't care if we are EVER as undefeated as your pats are right now, it is NEVER over until it is totally and completely over in regards to the cleveland browns. i appreciate the tip of the hat here, but really. REALLY.

i'm from cleveland. we just don't DO that. the second we feel good about any one of our teams it is OVER. (i.e. -- cavaliers proving everyone wrong, winning the eastern conference finals for the first time ever and then forgetting to show up to the finals. or perhaps the tribe going up 3-1 on the bosox and blowing that too?) JUST sayin'. it's like this every year, IF we even have a chance at things.



Spanky said:


> Cold Comfort is obviously a nice girl.
> 
> If I were her, I'd be giving it to you hard about the Browns winning. And I am NOT a nice girl.



ooooooh spanky. you give me FAR too much credit. this guy got more than enough crap for this AND a yankees loss back in ACHK-TOE-BURR. 

... hardly nice.  

UH HUH UH HUH UH HUH UH HUH.



_broshe_ said:


> Ok, did you guy's see the footage the man was taping? It isn't even a coherant ideal of what is going on. You can't get anything from 5 people waving thier arms around. besides, the pats have toppeled the Solts, steelers, and have had two tough games vrs. the Baltamore ravens and the Eagles, all under heavy scrutiny by the NFL.
> 
> oh and by the way, alot of other teams have had little problem beating the Jets sorry butts, so, I don't think so



broshe, by disagreeing with you here i feel like i might seem too harsh and too personal in my attacks with you! but i assure you it's not. if the browns were caught doing the same thing ... well first of all, we would be laughed right off the face of the planet for still being so shitty despite doing such a sketchy thing. but secondly, i'd defend them up and down just as you're doing now. so there's that.

but really, it doesn't matter what the quality of those videos are, it's the simple fact that it was done.

and let's be honest, it's game by game, man. the ravens aren't exactly hot shit this year either, and the pats sure had a tough time getting over them. don't be so cocky, it's more than half the reason why no one likes new england/boston fans these days.



themadhatter said:


> *Ahem* uh huh uh huh uh huh  Haha. That's all I'm going to say to that.



_some guy_: but on the other hand, you did say you were hard to resist.
_some guy_: haha, and history would seem to prove you right 

AAAAAHAHAHAHAHA. another point for me. shit, if i were you, i'd seriously kick me to the curb.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooh spanky. you give me FAR too much credit. this guy got more than enough crap for this AND a yankees loss back in ACHK-TOE-BURR.
> 
> ... hardly nice.
> 
> AAAAAHAHAHAHAHA. another point for me. shit, if i were you, i'd seriously kick me to the curb.



Well there's a self-sabotaging browns fan for ya, true to form!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! SOMEONE IS DISPLAYING TOO MUCH CONFIDENCE IN THE CLEVELAND BROWNS. PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE CONFIDENCE AND LOWER THE EXPECTATIONS PLEASE*
> 
> seriously. SERIOUSLY. i don't care if we are EVER as undefeated as your pats are right now, it is NEVER over until it is totally and completely over in regards to the cleveland browns. i appreciate the tip of the hat here, but really. REALLY.
> 
> *i'm from cleveland. we just don't DO that.*



_:bow:Many glad tidings wise football knowledgeble one:bow:_

Jamal yesterday running through 4 *JETS *was freekin awesome yesterday!!
The good thing about CLE. is that the celling is kinda low, and you can always build on that. THE *CAVS *GOT TO THE FINALs and hopefully the *Browns *will make it to round 2. I'm pullin for 'em-despite me having to call a grown man Romeo


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> _:bow:Many glad tidings wise football knowledgeble one:bow:_
> 
> Jamal yesterday running through 4 *JETS *was freekin awesome yesterday!!



I must respectfully disagree with both of the above statements. Hahahaha


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

Season's over for me. 

Anybody need this??


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I must respectfully disagree with both of the above statements. Hahahaha



AS YOU SHOULD!
-The whole world will be Jersey natives this Sunday tho, as we'll ALL be pullin for the *J.E.T.S. JesJesJes*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> AS YOU SHOULD!
> -The whole world will be Jersey natives this Sunday tho, as we'll ALL be pullin for the *J.E.T.S. JesJesJes*



Hahahaha, I'm not from Jersey actually Thank god!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> _:bow:Many glad tidings wise football knowledgeble one:bow:_
> 
> Jamal yesterday running through 4 *JETS *was freekin awesome yesterday!!
> The good thing about CLE. is that the celling is kinda low, and you can always build on that. THE *CAVS *GOT TO THE FINALs and hopefully the *Browns *will make it to round 2. I'm pullin for 'em-despite me having to call a grown man Romeo



oooooooooh, lovely! and thanks for the formal bow there, sir! *ego inflates just slightly for the bow of recognition in a crowd of boys on the football thread* 

ohhhh yeaaaaah. *cracks open a cold one, throws her feet up on the table*.



themadhatter said:


> I must respectfully disagree with both of the above statements. Hahahaha



i know ... i just KNOW you aren't referring to him calling me wise.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

This is your team on Sesame Street. 

Just say no to Sesame Street.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i know ... i just KNOW you aren't referring to him calling me wise.



Well if you are truly so wise then you should be sure of the answer. 

Christ I know I'm going to get quoted again here somewhere and made to look like a fool, again.

*kick*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> This is your team on Sesame Street.
> 
> Just say no to Sesame Street.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ohhhhh man, you had to go there didn't you?! DIDN'T YOU?!?!?

That really says something about your team when one of the 4 isn't even the starter anymore, and another one is your damned punter.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ohhhhh man, you had to go there didn't you?! DIDN'T YOU?!?!?
> 
> That really says something about your team when one of the 4 isn't even the starter anymore, and another one is your damned punter.



Shit, WHEN DID ELMO BUMP PENNINGTON TO BACK-UP?? 

I mean look at that grip he has on the ball. I heard Elmo can put more zip on the ball that Penny. AND he's ticklish. Chad is not.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Well if you are truly so wise then you should be sure of the answer.
> 
> Christ I know I'm going to get quoted again here somewhere and made to look like a fool, again.
> 
> *kick*




IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNN'T GETTTTTTTTTT ITTTTTTTTTTTT. 

damn freaking intel people and all of their guessing games. i can't stand surpriiiiiiiises. :doh::blink::doh:

at least i'll still have my boys and sesame street. i didn't know if i should share this with the recent photo thread or not, but i just so happened to be around and enjoying a brewski on good ol' sesame street this past weekend.

(i will insert my retarded face into any and every picture i see so fit. just warning).


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNN'T GETTTTTTTTTT ITTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> damn freaking intel people and all of their guessing games. i can't stand surpriiiiiiiises. :doh::blink::doh:
> 
> ...




Ha, now it looks like they're playing quarters!!! Awesome.

And there was no guessing game, that was a general disclaimer. Haha.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, now it looks like they're playing quarters!!! Awesome.
> 
> And there was no guessing game, that was a general disclaimer. Haha.



you're going to have me throwing a temper tantrum like a five-year-old any second now. stop TEASING. (*wah, wah*).

:doh:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNN'T GETTTTTTTTTT ITTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> damn freaking intel people and all of their guessing games. i can't stand surpriiiiiiiises. :doh::blink::doh:
> 
> ...



Damn that beer looks good.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Why the Belichick hate? I just dont want them to join the 72 Dolphins. Wish we had Bill as our coach.



I'm from Cleveland?! Belichick and Modell were one and the same (to _Clevelanders_) back in the day. Neither one of them are welcome back here.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

He's battery packin'. Watch the beer!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you're going to have me throwing a temper tantrum like a five-year-old any second now. stop TEASING. (*wah, wah*).
> 
> :doh:



:doh::doh: OH MY GOD, Jen, Jen, Jen, Jen....I am not teasing in this instance! I promise!



cold comfort said:


> i can't stand surpriiiiiiiises. :doh::blink::doh:
> [/SIZE]



Ergh, I am NOT caving! Haha, dammit you already ruined the last one! :doh:


Also, doesn't it look like Pennington and Mangini are trying to pressure Elmo into buying drugs or something?


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> I'm from Cleveland?! Belichick and Modell were one and the same (to _Clevelanders_) back in the day. Neither one of them are welcome back here.



Thats cool, I knew you Clevelanders hated Modell, I just didint know you felt that way about Bill. Didnt meant to stir up any bad feelings, lol. Best of luck on your playoff push!!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2007)

+23.5 for the Jets. Whaddya think?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> +23.5 for the Jets. Whaddya think?



I think that I'm in league with this guy:


FIREMAN ED!!! WHOOO!!!! J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Thats cool, I knew you Clevelanders hated Modell, I just didint know you felt that way about Bill. Didnt meant to stir up any bad feelings, lol. Best of luck on your playoff push!!!



dammit jake! you had me kicking babies and punching grandmas! watch what you say next time! 

but on a serious note, i suppose i was a bit vague there in regards to Cleveland's hatred. as far as hated individuals in the city of Cleveland goes, Modell and Belichick reign supreme, for slightly different *main* reasons.

Obviously, as we all know, *Modell* was the reason why this city was in ruins for several years. Of course there's a ton of other little reasons here, like perhaps the fact that the man is satan, as to why Cleveland hates this douche-deluxe.

*Belichick's* main crime was getting rid of bernie kosar.

i mean. the guy got rid of bernie kosar.

BERNIE FUCKING KOSAR. #19! THE LIFE AND BLOOD FLOWING THROUGH THE VEINS OF CLEVELAND, OHIO.

i'm going to be straight forward with everyone reading this right now: if there is one man you do NOT fuck around with in cleveland, it's bernie fucking kosar.

i mean christ, that seriously even applies to today. the guy is king shit here. i'm pretty sure that while he was our quarterback, E-V-E-R-Y browns fan had at least one, if not 2-3-4-5 kosar jerseys.

now, belichick was a bit of a total ass during that time, so he wasn't well liked to begin with. but tolerable no less. however, when he cut kosar ...

i'm going to be perfectly honest. i am reeeeally surprised that guy ended up surviving the rest of his time in cleveland. REALLY surprised. 

now if you'll excuse me, i need to go barf.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

But, but, but......V..V..Vinny Testaverde?

Haha, just kidding!

Please don't hit me!

Though Vinny is beloved in NY.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i'm going to be straight forward with everyone reading this right now: if there is one man you do NOT fuck around with in cleveland, it's bernie fucking kosar.



Ok, first off, I am beginning to believe if there is one woman you do NOT fuck around with in cleveland, it's cold farging comfort, especially when she is talking about bernie fucking kosar. 

Second. I love it when women talk football. And chuck stuff, spit and crap on your head about football. Oh, and snowballs. Good lord the snowballs. 

Can you give us rundown on your feelings about Earnest Byner?? Just a few verses?? :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ok, first off, I am beginning to believe if there is one woman you do NOT fuck around with in cleveland, it's cold farging comfort, especially when she is talking about bernie fucking kosar.



Haha, Spanky I think you give her far too much credit! 

Though uhhh...if you do decide to fuck around, you should be sure that your team actually wins first. Unfortunately I have yet to be in that position.....in any sport lately.....ugh


----------



## Spanky (Dec 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, Spanky I think you give her far too much credit!
> 
> Though uhhh...if you do decide to fuck around, you should be sure that your team actually wins first. Unfortunately I have yet to be in that position.....in any sport lately.....ugh



Notice the thread is being carried on the backs of the dredges of the 2007 season? We got nuthin better to do.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Notice the thread is being carried on the backs of the dredges of the 2007 season? We got nuthin better to do.



Haha, ain't that the truth! 'Cause that's what all the real cool kids are doing. Pfft! Playoffs.? Fuck that! I want to be getting my golf game all warmed up by New Year's!


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> dammit jake! you had me kicking babies and punching grandmas! watch what you say next time!
> 
> but on a serious note, i suppose i was a bit vague there in regards to Cleveland's hatred. as far as hated individuals in the city of Cleveland goes, Modell and Belichick reign supreme, for slightly different *main* reasons.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can see why. Forgot that he cut Bernie. Dont worry, I will not bring that up again. :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

good lord you men talk too much.



themadhatter said:


> But, but, but......V..V..Vinny Testaverde?
> 
> Haha, just kidding!
> 
> ...



i'm not gonna lie, mothereffin' peyton manning could've stepped in as qb after kosar was cut and we STILL would've hated him. 

... ooookay, well maybe not peyton manning, but ... you know what i mean. 



Spanky said:


> Ok, first off, I am beginning to believe if there is one woman you do NOT fuck around with in cleveland, it's cold farging comfort, especially when she is talking about bernie fucking kosar.
> 
> Second. I love it when women talk football. And chuck stuff, spit and crap on your head about football. Oh, and snowballs. Good lord the snowballs.
> 
> Can you give us rundown on your feelings about Earnest Byner?? Just a few verses?? :wubu:



good god, modell, belichick and the fumbler himself ... ALL mentioned not only in the same thread, but the same damn page. you guys are going to send me straight to my grave.

_Is everything okay?
No problem, just having a heart attack. *pounds chest* Almost over! Done... done. 
Very good, very nice recovery. Now, how many heart attacks is that for you Todd? 
That makes a bakers dozen for me._

you know, the sad thing is ... byner did so much great work for cleveland, and put in so much time here ... and the truth is, we will NEVER remember him for anything more than that one damn fumble.

i almost thought i was watching some sweet poetic redemption as a browns fan when bettis lost the ball at the end of that playoff game against the colts a few years back...
... but instead the steelers ended up winning the superbowl and hines fucking ward was named mvp. good golly. :doh:

now, cool it spanky before i turn my attention to YOU. sonuva... 



themadhatter said:


> Haha, Spanky I think you give her far too much credit!
> 
> Though uhhh...if you do decide to fuck around, you should be sure that your team actually wins first. Unfortunately I have yet to be in that position.....in any sport lately.....ugh



oh sir ... do NOT make me regret letting you off the hook easy. i am not a girl that plays very sweetly ... appreciate the semi-nice treatment i've issued you. ass...





Spanky said:


> Notice the thread is being carried on the backs of the dredges of the 2007 season? We got nuthin better to do.



muahahahahahahahahaha WOW ... does it feel damn fine to not be a part of THAT group this year... at alllll.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Dont worry, I will not bring that up again. :doh:



FINALLY. *ONE* good man in this thread. 

thanks for considering the well-being of others, jake!


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> FINALLY. *ONE* good man in this thread.
> 
> thanks for considering the well-being of others, jake!



No problem. Bernie Kosar is still THE MAN! :bow:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> No problem. Bernie Kosar is still THE MAN! :bow:



oh, i could not agree more. quite a drunkard, but still undoubtedly thee man. 

oh, #19 :wubu:


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> good lord you men talk too much.
> 
> 
> _Is everything okay?
> ...



DAAAA bulls dabulls dabulls dabulls

mmmm...that kind of deep pure loathing and football knowledge makes me proud.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you know, the sad thing is ... byner did so much great work for cleveland, and put in so much time here ... and the truth is, we will NEVER remember him for anything more than that one damn fumble.



It is so true really. It was the same way for Buckner in Boston after '86 (as much as it kills me to even reference, let alone sympathize with, a Red Sox player. Haha, even doubly so when pointed in your direction....fucking sawx, ergh, anyway). One can only hope for some kind of vindication for the man someday. It's really a damn shame. Ha, and yes despite what you might think that's sincere. 



cold comfort said:


> oh sir ... do NOT make me regret letting you off the hook easy. i am not a girl that plays very sweetly ... appreciate the semi-nice treatment i've issued you. ass...



Psh. Don't make me quote you...


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 11, 2007)

All this talk of losing clubs...
How bout a winner. YOUR _Indianapolis _*COLTS *charge into the Black hole on Sunday. Tryin to keep that 2 seed while gettin some of the main weapons some rest.

my mantra this season has been, HEY YO- we are the defending champs!!!


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! SOMEONE IS DISPLAYING TOO MUCH CONFIDENCE IN THE CLEVELAND BROWNS. PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE CONFIDENCE AND LOWER THE EXPECTATIONS PLEASE*
> 
> seriously. SERIOUSLY. i don't care if we are EVER as undefeated as your pats are right now, it is NEVER over until it is totally and completely over in regards to the cleveland browns. i appreciate the tip of the hat here, but really. REALLY.
> 
> ...



Hey cold comfort, I'm not usually a browns fan, just a fan of the coach. He is damn good!

And hey, I can rool with the punches, you disagree with me, so what, I'm biased


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

New England Patriots vrs. the R-A-T-S Rats in Gillet stadium. 

Get your rubber rats ready


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> New England Patriots vrs. the R-A-T-S Rats in Gillet stadium.
> 
> Get your rubber rats ready



I hate you


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> New England Patriots vrs. the R-A-T-S Rats in Gillet stadium.
> 
> Get your rubber rats ready



Hee hee hee hee.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Hee hee hee hee.



You too.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

You know what this thread really needs more of though?
No, not more cowbell.............more......
*ELECTRIC FOOTBALL!!!!!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjFXnJc0Q0U

"Oh he's got a blooocckk! He's got a bloockk!! AHHHH!!" (all high and screechy)


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> You too.



HEE HEE HEE HEE.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

I wish that I could have a lively debate about NFL football here, but I just cant follow the rules of the game. It stops and starts, and stops and starts.

I think I need a little schooling in the basics of the game. Useful site links?
Meanwhile they all need so much padding.What are they creampuffs?

Our boys play with Zero padding.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 13, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I wish that I could have a lively debate about NFL football here, but I just cant follow the rules of the game. It stops and starts, and stops and starts.
> 
> I think I need a little schooling in the basics of the game. Useful site links?
> Meanwhile they all need so much padding.What are they creampuffs?
> ...



PADDING is what makes them Gladiators-There are some great big dudes imposing there will on other big ass dudes. So people don't die, we need the pads.

This might help.

http://www.nfl.com/rulebook/beginnersguidetofootball

2 sides of the ball-Offense and Defense. Scoring in Touchdowns 6 points, 1 point for the kick after TD. 32 NFL teams divided into 2 confrences divided into 8 subdivisions. Flags are for penalties, coin flip for 1st possesion...and the *COLTS *are the reigning champs...that's pretty much it. and then there's like nearly 90 years of statistics, players and history.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

So I guess I have to cut off my own finger now huh?

Well, here goes! *chop chop*

Dammit....


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 16, 2007)

The...Cowboys...lost...to...the...(&^$*$*&^$%&^*%*&^ EAGLES!!! WTF!?!?! OMFG!?!?!?! *gouges own eyes out with a spork*


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

BROWNS WIN. BROWNS WINNNNN.

sorry, i thought there was just a little too much boo-hooing going on in this thread. 

and well, you know, being a cleveland fan... i'm honestly just not used to ... _bragging._ so.

and today's game made me finally understand why we adopted those bright orange uniforms full of reflector tape and holograms a couple years back. 

:blink:

blizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzahd.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> The...Cowboys...lost...to...the...(&^$*$*&^$%&^*%*&^ EAGLES!!! WTF!?!?! OMFG!?!?!?! *gouges own eyes out with a spork*



Sucks, doesn't it? 

I really loved Westbrook sitting down at the 1 yard line. Just so the Eagles could stand in the middle of Texas Stadium for the last time and let the Cowboys watch the clock run down for 2 MINUTES knowing they lost. 

God, that was sooooo great. 

And one more shot of Jessica Simpson and I was going to THROW UP!! They should have thrown her into the game, maybe she could catch a pass.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay! The Saints won today! Whoooooooooooooo!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> So I guess I have to cut off my own finger now huh?
> 
> Well, here goes! *chop chop*
> 
> Dammit....



JETS COVERED!

How can the Pats suck at 14-0?? 

Now put your finger back on! Dammit!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> BROWNS WIN. BROWNS WINNNNN.
> 
> sorry, i thought there was just a little too much boo-hooing going on in this thread.
> 
> ...



Bragging? You guys won a Super Bowl. Here is your owner with the trophy as proof. 








<runs for cover>


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

OUUUUCCHHH. I'm gonna go grab some popcorn for this! :eat1: I've still got some of my finger left to munch on too. :eat1:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> OUUUUCCHHH. I'm gonna go grab some popcorn for this! :eat1: I've still got some of my finger left to munch on too. :eat1:




I'm gonna tell her you told me to do it. Beating the Cowgirl in Dallas makes the whole freakin' week for me. 

<goin' off to Google for images of Owens crying like a pussy>


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I'm gonna tell her you told me to do it.



Wait, what?????!!?!! NOT FAIR! NOT FAIR! Damned Eagles fans! Ya just can't help kicking a guy when he's down can you? CAN YOU?!  

I've got something you can do with your cheesesteaks....


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> BROWNS WIN. BROWNS WINNNNN.
> 
> sorry, i thought there was just a little too much boo-hooing going on in this thread.
> 
> ...




That was quite a victory for those ol' Cleveland Browns! Here's a great shot of the post-game interview of the game's Most Valuable Performer.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Wait, what?????!!?!! NOT FAIR! NOT FAIR! Damned Eagles fans! Ya just can't help kicking a guy when he's down can you? CAN YOU?!
> 
> I've got something you can do with your cheesesteaks....



Hey, wait a minute. 

1. The Jets covered. 
2. They improved their draft position.
3. The Dolphins are still in reach of passing them. 
4. Your schedule in January will be wide open. (as will mine )

So buck up little trooper. Things are looking up! Until CC gets a hold of you.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Here's a great shot of the post-game interview of the game's Most Valuable Performer.



Just don't give it to Spanky, he'll pack with rocks and throw it at you!  Suddenly I want a snow cone...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Just don't give it to Spanky, he'll pack with rocks and throw it at you!  Suddenly I want a snow cone...



Is that the original color?? 

I always thought it was yellow. :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Bragging? You guys won a Super Bowl. Here is your owner with the trophy as proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:blink::blink::blink:

oh dear god.

seriously... _seriously?!_ you pulled THAT card?!

that cover you're running for is useless. your efforts are futile now.






spanky... you are so dead to me right now.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

woooooooooooah, wooooah... i'm LATE here ... so you're telling me this is TRAV'S fault?!

REALLY???

*checks ski resorts and starts planning*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> woooooooooooah, wooooah... i'm LATE here ... so you're telling me this is TRAV'S fault?!
> 
> REALLY???
> 
> *checks ski resorts and starts planning*



I can't lie. He dun did it. 

Go get 'im, girl. 

Browns rule. No really, REALLY. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> woooooooooooah, wooooah... i'm LATE here ... so you're telling me this is TRAV'S fault?!
> 
> REALLY???
> 
> *checks ski resorts and starts planning*



Spanky, look at me, no not over there...look at me... Look At Me....LOOK. AT. ME!

*I'm going to kill you, you lying $%$^!* 

That is all.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I can't lie. He dun did it.



*YOU. LIVE. NO LONGER. I. KILL.*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I'm gonna tell her you told me to do it.



Why is this suddenly being pinned on me anyway? I'm so confused!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

I did it. 

I admit it. 

Don't anybody cry. 

Is there more at stake here than joking around?? 

Jeez. Really. :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I did it.
> 
> I admit it.
> 
> ...




Hahaha, just giving you a hard time man. Because I ALWAYS will rip on Philly 

Damn Flyers...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, just giving you a hard time man



I thought maybe I busted up a pending ski date or something. 

Sorry. 

And as for the Browns thing, I mean the Browns have as many wins as your and my team TOGETHER. CC needs a little bit of a beatdown. Just to prepare her in case the Browns lay an egg.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I did it.
> 
> I admit it.
> 
> ...



LIVES SPANKY. THERE ARE LIVES AT STAKE HERE.

hey, i have an idea. how about all those fans of losing teams stop being bitter over us winning teams?!!? 

fan-fucking-tastic, i KNOW.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> LIVES SPANKY. THERE ARE LIVES AT STAKE HERE.
> 
> hey, i have an idea. how about all those fans of losing teams stop being bitter over us winning teams?!!?
> 
> fan-fucking-tastic, i KNOW.



What is this win-ning (am I saying that right?) you're talking about? I do not understand. Is that like losing by only a little bit or something? 

Oh my god I just realized I left myself wide open to attack, hahaha. Crap where's the delete button!!! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> LIVES SPANKY. THERE ARE LIVES AT STAKE HERE.
> 
> hey, i have an idea. how about all those fans of losing teams stop being bitter over us winning teams?!!?
> 
> fan-fucking-tastic, i KNOW.



Browns v Eagles, already scheduled, 2008 Season. Check it. 

You better still be here. We'll be watching.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Browns v Eagles, already scheduled, 2008 Season. Check it.
> 
> You better still be here. We'll be watching.



oh i'll be here. and we WILL be watching THE BROWNS WIN.

ummmm, in the meantime i'm pretty sure i have a couple games left to watch here and then a post-season ... if you don't mind waiting around and twiddling your thumbs for a bit. k!? thaaaaanks spanky! you're a gem.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 17, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ummmm, in the meantime i'm pretty sure i have a couple games left to watch here and then a post-season ...



You've been DRINKING, haven't you, little lady. I can smell alcohol in the statement above. 

It's Browns love, DRUNK Browns love.











<is there any other kind??>


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 17, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ummmm, in the meantime i'm pretty sure i have a couple games left to watch here and then a post-season ...



Hells yea, the *AFC *is ona roll...here's to hoping you don't run into the World Champs.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 17, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> the World Champs.




Interesting question for you all: Would you be more likely to call your team the Super Bowl Champs/National Champs or the World Champs, given that the former is technically more correct? I'm just curious. I mean, I'd call the Yanks the World Champs, but the Jets the SB Champs (not that I EVER see that happening. Abandon hope, all ye who enter the Meadowlands!). But given the force of American habit to refer to these things as world championships, I'm wondering where you all come down on this? Anyone? Just curious. That's not coming across trying to knock you or anything Surf (because you guys beat the Pats, and so help me god that was IN-FUCKING-CREDIBLE!  )


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 17, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> (because you guys beat the Pats, and so help me god that was IN-FUCKING-CREDIBLE!  )



My home is planet America, 300 mil strong and have only faint communication with those outside of the planet. I do not recognize 'Futbol' or some alien brand of hooliganism. I like my hooligans wearing _Cleveland_, _Phillidelphia _and _Oakland _colors-the colors of my team is bad ass...lets *FIGHT*

Thusly Your _Indianapolis _*COLTS *are 2007 Champions of the free world.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> You've been DRINKING, haven't you, little lady. I can smell alcohol in the statement above.
> 
> It's Browns love, DRUNK Browns love.
> 
> ...




NO other kind, spanky.

and considering i did nothing but chug dollar drafts and cheap shots all weekend long ... yeah. yeaaaaah. that was probably a bit of alcohol tapering off there at the end.

:wubu:

wait til we've _sealed_ the deal on our spot in the playoffs. shit, now THAT'S going to be a day long in the making (and i claim no responsibility for my actions that day, no matter how drunken). i don't think anyone really counts 2002. i'm not sure we could even tell you how that happened. then again, i'm not sure how even THIS season is happening ... although i did call at least a .500 record. and it looks a little bit more deserved than '02. oh, who fucking knows - GO BROWNS!

(_oh, who fucking knows - GO BROWNS!_ -- commonly the answer around cleveland, ohio, anytime of the year.)


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 17, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> My home is planet America,
> Thusly Your _Indianapolis _*COLTS *are 2007 Champions of the free world.



Hahahahahahaha, fair enough. :bow: The world needs more hooligans.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 17, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Hells yea, the *AFC *is ona roll...here's to hoping you don't run into the World Champs.



psh, you're telling me. we'll try our best to avoid any of you football monsters like a twerp in a boxing ring with butterbean.

and DAMN, look how beautiful that game was! i got to see plenty of it, and then compare it with every other football game going on in the nfl, during the 5+ hours i was stranded at our local bw3s thanks to that fucking blizzard.

i was lucky i plowed out of that parking lot.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 17, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> My home is planet America, 300 mil strong and have only faint communication with those outside of the planet. I do not recognize 'Futbol' or some alien brand of hooliganism. I like my hooligans wearing _Cleveland_, _Phillidelphia _and _Oakland _colors-the colors of my team is bad ass...lets *FIGHT*
> 
> Thusly Your _Indianapolis _*COLTS *are 2007 Champions of the free world.



i'm not going to lie ...

woah, sorry about that ... i was distracted by the nfl commentator singing rudolph the red-nosed reindeer when vasher intercepted that pass.

anyways, i'm not going to lie. i'm foolishly proud to don my colors of shit brown and orange any day of the week.

waaaait, what the fuck? why do you boys keep bringing up colors?!?!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 17, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> my colors of shit brown and orange



Everyone heard that right? Right?  Haha, yes I love taking things completely out of context.

That being said, I'm still talking about colors?  FAAABULOUS! 


I said I wouldn't tease you LAST night, didn't say anything about tonight  Ok, that's the only time I promise!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

Super Bowl Champion Cleveland Browns.  Yeah, almost like we will ever hear Super Bowl Champion Tampa Bay Buccaneers. 

Wait...a...minute. :blink:

And tell "Guy Smiley" over there in Erie that way back in the ancient days of Vince Lombardi and the "real" Colts, Broadway Joe and his team took the NFL-AFL Championship over those Baltimore Colts. Can't believe I am saying this, but it was your New York Jets. 

Yes, Cold Comfort, there was a Baltimore Colts.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> And tell "Guy Smiley" over there in Erie that way back in the ancient days of Vince Lombardi and the "real" Colts, Broadway Joe and his team took the NFL-AFL Championship over those Baltimore Colts. Can't believe I am saying this, but it was your New York Jets.



"Guy Smiley" Hahahaha, I'm not sure how I feel about that? One bad nickname is enough I should think, haha.
Anyway, what I meant was I don't really fathom, at this point, ever being able to see the Jets win a Super Bowl in my lifetime. Believe me, I know alllllll about Super Bowl III. That game is LEG-EN-DAR-Y. It's right behind 1980 USA-USSR (hands down theee absolute greatest game ever, EVER!, played), as the biggest upset in sports history (at least in American sports history anyway). Plus, it gave birth to the modern NFL, the merger, all of that, legitimized an entire league, yadda, yadda. C'mon! Joe Namath is the mothafuckin' man! Same for Matt Snell, Don Maynard, etc. etc. Maaaaannn. I've watched the NFL Films tape of that game aaa miiiilllion times. I mean, pretty much every day after school in Dec/Jan. it would be on ESPN2 during the run-up to the Super Bowl. Ah, the halcyon days! Though, to be fair the Jets were very lucky that Earl Morrall didn't see Jimmy Orr open in the end-zone late in the first half. Talk about a momentum change. And Johnny U was just too late to save them... Wow, I'm going about this like I was actually there, ha. God Bless You NFL Films! Anyway, how can you argue with this ICONIC, ICONIC I TELL YOU!, photo? Seriously, shivers every time, EVERY TIME. Plus, look at that 'stache! I mean, look at it, marvel at it, (listen to the sustain!), no, don't touch it, just look...masterful! Oh wow....
_(I also don't believe in proper paragraph structure)_


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "Guy Smiley" Hahahaha, I'm not sure how I feel about that? One bad nickname is enough I should think, haha.
> Anyway, what I meant was I don't really fathom, at this point, ever being able to see the Jets win a Super Bowl in my lifetime. Believe me, I know alllllll about Super Bowl III. That game is LEG-EN-DAR-Y. It's right behind 1980 USA-USSR (hands down theee absolute greatest game ever, EVER!, played), as the biggest upset in sports history (at least in American sports history anyway). Plus, it gave birth to the modern NFL, the merger, all of that, legitimized an entire league, yadda, yadda. C'mon! Joe Namath is the mothafuckin' man! Same for Matt Snell, Don Maynard, etc. etc. Maaaaannn. I've watched the NFL Films tape of that game aaa miiiilllion times. I mean, pretty much every day after school in Dec/Jan. it would be on ESPN2 during the run-up to the Super Bowl. Ah, the halcyon days! Though, to be fair the Jets were very lucky that Earl Morrall didn't see Jimmy Orr open in the end-zone late in the first half. Talk about a momentum change. And Johnny U was just too late to save them... Wow, I'm going about this like I was actually there, ha. God Bless You NFL Films! Anyway, how can you argue with this ICONIC, ICONIC I TELL YOU!, photo? Seriously, shivers every time, EVERY TIME. Plus, look at that 'stache! I mean, look at it, marvel at it, (listen to the sustain!), no, don't touch it, just look...masterful! Oh wow....
> _(I also don't believe in proper paragraph structure)_



I live right next to Packer-land and let me tell you, the rule is, was, and always will be that you get to brag about the Super Bowls your team won when you were alive. Let me tell, you, it keeps the discussion tamer. But then you already knew that. 

So with that rule you got nuthin', I really got nuthin', and our resident Browns fan gots nuthin', unless she admits to being around in 1867 or whenever it was that they won some football trophy. 1949?? 

And wasn't Joe from Alabama or something?? Now he's considered NYC like Frank Sinatra is NJ.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I live right next to Packer-land and let me tell you, the rule is, was, and always will be that you get to brag about the Super Bowls your team won when you were alive. Let me tell, you, it keeps the discussion tamer. But then you already knew that.
> 
> So with that rule you got nuthin', I really got nuthin', and our resident Browns fan gots nuthin', unless she admits to being around in 1867 or whenever it was that they won some football trophy. 1949??
> 
> And wasn't Joe from Alabama or something?? Now he's considered NYC like Frank Sinatra is NJ.



Oh I'm not going to argue with you. That rule is hard and fast. I most certainly do have nuthin', and there's no justifiable way I could possibly brag about Super Bowl III...unless I had a time machine, which would be great actually. Preaching to the choir buddy. Just indulging in some wishful thinking and indicating that I was, in fact, fully aware of that particular Super Bowl, from the long-long-ago, in the before time. 

So, apart from approximately three people in this thread, we've all basically got nuthin'. (And the Browns last won an NFL title in 1964, before the merger, to clarify.)

Joe Namath went to Alabama for university, but is from Beaver Falls, PA apparently. (I'm not native to this state, so I'm not claiming anything, only been here for six months). But yup, he's NYC all the way now. However, I will say this: So long as Joe Namath is still alive, the man is a GOD. (Though lately he would appear to be more of the Dionysus ilk). And yeah, our god once wore pantyhose...on national television...SO WHAT?!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> And yeah, our god once wore pantyhose...on national television...SO WHAT?!



Wait...WAIT...let me finish this one. "But they didn't realize he was a Jet until he put a paper bag on his head!" 

I think it is something in the water in W. PA. Namath, Montana, Marino, Unitas, were all from that area.

They're giving Miami 21.5 on New England. Take that bet too.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> the "_real_" Colts,
> 
> Yes, Cold Comfort, there was a Baltimore Colts. :rolleyes:



Excuse!

The champs are as real as it get!!

I guess-the *Lakers *used to be in Minniapolis too


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Super Bowl Champion Cleveland Browns.  Yeah, almost like we will ever hear Super Bowl Champion Tampa Bay Buccaneers.
> 
> Wait...a...minute. :blink:
> 
> ...



Yay for some props to the Real Colts. Yes there is only one real Colt team and they hailed from Bmore! Just wish the NFL had of made dickhead Irsay change the name when he snuck out of town!!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Yay for some props to the Real Colts. Yes there is only one real Colt team and they hailed from Bmore! Just wish the NFL had of made dickhead Irsay change the name when he snuck out of town!!!



Like P-Manning would say, "I'm feeling ya". The Colts were the AFC team I rooted for when the Eagles weren't on. Bert Jones, Lydell Mitchell, and the boys were in my time. I still have a tough time stitching Indianapolis and Colts together (sorry, Surf). It is also the reason Cleveland was smart enough to keep the name rights. Baltimore got screwed in the end. 

As for Minneapolis...

Lakers ---- LA
North Stars ----- Dallas
Vikings ------ LA in 2011??

Not a good past. To say the least.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> North Stars ----- Dallas




I miss the North Stars... 

I miss the Whale even more 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bwZbWZhAaM

Long live Brass Bonanza!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I miss the North Stars...
> 
> I miss the Whale even more
> 
> ...



Wait a minute..... North Stars? Whalers?? 

I figured you'd be crying over the ex-hockey team in the great city of Winnipeg in the great northern province of Manitoba (though I'm more of a Flin Flon, Saskachewan** kind of guy)

The JETS. Com'on, dontcha get it?? 






** Hometown of Bobby Clarke


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I miss the North Stars...
> 
> I miss the Whale even more
> 
> ...



You are so right Travis, the Wild just isnt the same as the North Stars. And Carolina will always be the Hartford Whalers to me, god I love those sweaters!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 18, 2007)

So before I got to work, ESPN2 was showin some of the old *NFL *films stuff. 
Which must mean it's nearing playoff time  and the end of the season.

They were showing the *Jets *@ *Browns *game from like '86. Since I was only 10 @ the time-I don't recall much bout the *NFL*, but damn. Bill Cower was an assistant to Marty Shot in CLEVELAND!! Are people aware of this?!?!? They looked so young. Ozzie Newsome was playin, I just know him as an old guy. The game where Kosar came back after he said dude broke his ribs and sht...Is he in the HOF?

awesome. I luv that stuff


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Wait a minute..... North Stars? Whalers??
> 
> I figured you'd be crying over the ex-hockey team in the great city of Winnipeg in the great northern province of Manitoba (though I'm more of a Flin Flon, Saskachewan** kind of guy)
> 
> ...




Har har har har. Ha, though I did prefer the Jets to the Coyotes, that's for sure.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> So before I got to work, ESPN2 was showin some of the old *NFL *films stuff.
> Which must mean it's nearing playoff time  and the end of the season.
> 
> They were showing the *Jets *@ *Browns *game from like '86. Since I was only 10 @ the time-I don't recall much bout the *NFL*, but damn. Bill Cower was an assistant to Marty Shot in CLEVELAND!! Are people aware of this?!?!? They looked so young. Ozzie Newsome was playin, I just know him as an old guy. The game where Kosar came back after he said dude broke his ribs and sht...Is he in the HOF?
> ...



I saw it too! Bernie fucking Kosar. Actually, I loved his interview. Real normal guy with a little of "I'll kick your ass or drink your beer if I get the chance" in him. 

And the Jets choked in the end. Real predictable. And you just knew the Browns were finished the next week. Snowballs, dog biscuits. Real heathens for fans. Ah, Cleveland. 

And Bernie is not in the HOF. Unless you mean the HOFBRAUHAUS for short. He's buying a round. Guaranteed. 







<don't tell Cold Comfort I'm joking on Bernie or I'll have to blame Madhatter, it's just how I roll>


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> So before I got to work, ESPN2 was showin some of the old *NFL *films stuff.
> Which must mean it's nearing playoff time  and the end of the season.
> 
> They were showing the *Jets *@ *Browns *game from like '86. Since I was only 10 @ the time-I don't recall much bout the *NFL*, but damn. Bill Cower was an assistant to Marty Shot in CLEVELAND!! Are people aware of this?!?!? They looked so young. Ozzie Newsome was playin, I just know him as an old guy. The game where Kosar came back after he said dude broke his ribs and sht...Is he in the HOF?
> ...



Yes, I am familiar with this game (see the worst moments in Jets history list on one of the first pages here). However, given the outcome....not so pleased to be reminded of it. Alright! Ken O'Brien! (Wait who?!).

Haha, yeah it was a very good game though, from watching the tapes.


_And Jen that doesn't even count as a point, you were three!_


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> <don't tell Cold Comfort I'm joking on Bernie or I'll have to blame Madhatter, it's just how I roll>



DUDE! Haha, just as long as the 'guy smiley' thing doesn't catch on I won't break yer legs!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2007)

tiiiiiiiiime the FUCK out. i'm trying to calculate a response here but i have to do all this detective work with white font and small sizes and shit like that. a MINUTE if you will.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> DUDE! Haha, just as long as the 'guy smiley' thing doesn't catch on I won't break yer legs!



Yea, right, and you think I named myself "Spanky". Sheesh.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> tiiiiiiiiime the FUCK out. i'm trying to calculate a response here but i have to do all this detective work with white font and small sizes and shit like that. a MINUTE if you will.



Hahahaha, well jump on it gumshoe!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahahaha, well jump on it gumshoe!



Where'd she go? I hope if she's getting a beer, she brings us back a couple. Damn!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I saw it too! Bernie fucking Kosar. Actually, I loved his interview. Real normal guy with a little of "I'll kick your ass or drink your beer if I get the chance" in him.
> 
> And Bernie is not in the HOF. Unless you mean the HOFBRAUHAUS for short.




Thas too bad, surley he's in the Browns Ring of honor or whatever they have to honor players...Brown ring of honor, oh well.

Yea he seemed like a real easy Joe, Now I get (some) of that CLE intensity.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 18, 2007)

I am a Niner and Raider fan (no hope this year) but, this year I am rooting for the Patriots to win the super bowl. I am tired of the poor behavior by the Miami Dolphins when any team gets to eight and oh and their record is threatened. Shaula, Marino, Morris, etc. act like they are just going to die if their record gets broken.
As a Niner fan, I realize their record of five super bowl wins and no defeats puts them in a unique position. There is no team that has won two super bowl championships that is undefeated!! The Jets and the Buccaneers are the only other teams that have played in the super bowl that have no defeats. So regardless of what the Patriots do, it is not a major concern to me.

In week two, my wife said the two super bowl teams will be Dallas and New England with Dallas winning. I don't mind Dallas going to the bowl, I just don't want them to win. If my wife is correct, this will be Dallas' eighth trip and New England's sixth trip.

Adrian


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

Adrian said:


> I am a Niner and Raider fan (no hope this year) but, this year I am rooting for the Patriots to win the super bowl. I am tired of the poor behavior by the Miami Dolphins when any team gets to eight and oh and their record is threatened. Shaula, Marino, Morris, etc. act like they are just going to die if their record gets broken.
> As a Niner fan, I realize their record of five super bowl wins and no defeats puts them in a unique position. There is no team that has won two super bowl championships that is undefeated!! The Jets and the Buccaneers are the only other teams that have played in the super bowl that have no defeats. So regardless of what the Patriots do, it is not a major concern to me.
> 
> In week two, my wife said the two super bowl teams will be Dallas and New England with Dallas winning. I don't mind Dallas going to the bowl, I just don't want them to win. If my wife is correct, this will be Dallas' eighth trip and New England's sixth trip.
> ...



Adrian, welcome. 

You root for teams that have together like 8 SB wins. And you want a team with 3 to win a fourth?

You are making me have to root for the Browns. 

I thought Americans liked an underdog. Sheesh.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2007)

i'm still working on my response... or something like that.

i thought it should be stated that i don't like adrian very much.

*crosses arms* hmph! 

spoiled boy.

oh, and WELCOME!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i'm still working on my response... or something like that.
> 
> i thought it should be stated that i don't like adrian very much.
> 
> ...




Haha, oooohhh now you did it! Watch out man, she's a feisty one! Not that I'm saying that's a bad thing.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 18, 2007)

Adrian said:


> I am a Niner and Raider fan (no hope this year) but, this year I am rooting for the Patriots
> Adrian



:doh:You had me @ hello-

You hail from the land of Walsh, and now your allinigning w/ the Dark side.
tsk, tsk.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, oooohhh now you did it! Watch out man, she's a feisty one!



Yeah, here she is at a game juuuuuust laaaaaaast weeeeeek.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, here she is at a game juuuuuust laaaaaaast weeeeeek.



oh, spanky! that was from a COUPLE of weeks ago!

THIS was from last week's game!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh, spanky! that was from a COUPLE of weeks ago!
> 
> THIS was from last week's game!



I smell "Paint" all over that picture. There is NO WAY your hair could stay so full of curls and perfect in the snow. Any guy would know this.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> You root for teams that have together like 8 SB wins. And you want a team with 3 to win a fourth?


Yes.... to see New England to win another super bowl would be fine to me. I am more interested in seeing history made. I remember when it was done back in 1972, when I took youth for granted back then in my late twenties! I hope it doesn't go that long before it happens again, an undefeated season.



cold comfort said:


> i thought it should be stated that i don't like adrian very much.
> 
> spoiled boy.


I will 'try' and watch what I say and not upset anyone, especially those with a pretty smile! (Hey, I have a wife -43yrs, four daughters and, six granddaughters. I try not to upset women of any age.)



SurfDUI said:


> You hail from the land of Walsh, and now your allinigning w/ the Dark side.
> tsk, tsk.


Yes, I am from that area and we miss him. When I want to go to the "Dark Side" I go across the bay to the "Black Hole", in Oakland. That's O.K., we are in a good position in the college football draft!

Adrian


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 20, 2007)

Adrian said:


> Yes.... to see New England to win another super bowl would be fine to me. I am more interested in seeing history made. I remember when it was done back in 1972, when I took youth for granted back then in my late twenties! I hope it doesn't go that long before it happens again, an undefeated season.



Tru that, I can feel being a spect. to history. Damn 1972- I was -4




Adrian said:


> That's O.K., we are in a good position in the college football draft!
> 
> Adrian



As always, Don't b fraid to rattle on bout the good ol days in the *NFL*


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm just happy to hear that the Miami Dolphins _finally_ won one (since their win over the New England Patriots last season), and that they're bringing in Bill Parcels to coach the team next year. Looks like our team (America's Penis' team) will start turning around - or at least hopefully, for all the fans down here.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I'm just happy to hear that the Miami Dolphins _finally_ won one (since their win over the New England Patriots last season), and that they're bringing in Bill Parcels to coach the team next year. Looks like our team (America's Penis' team) will start turning around - or at least hopefully, for all the fans down here.



Parcells was hired as the VP of Football Operations. So far as I know Cameron is still staying on as the coach. However, Tuna being Tuna, I expect Parcells to have a heavy say in what goes on around there. But it's a huuuuge help to you guys (though I wouldn't be surprised if he pulls Drew Bledsoe out of retirement...)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm a Cowboys fan this season because I think they're the only NFC team with a realistic chance of beating the Patriots (without needing some sort of fluke).


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 20, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Parcells was hired as the VP of Football Operations. So far as I know Cameron is still staying on as the coach. However, Tuna being Tuna, I expect Parcells to have a heavy say in what goes on around there. But it's a huuuuge help to you guys (though I wouldn't be surprised if he pulls Drew Bledsoe out of retirement...)



You're right.
Executive Vice President of Football Operations.
Hopefully he will pull in some talent.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> You're right.
> Executive Vice President of Football Operations.
> Hopefully he will pull in some talent.



Actually, if he does bring Bledsoe back it might work out quite well. With every other team Bledsoe has left he's left a superstar quarterback in his wake.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, if he does bring Bledsoe back it might work out quite well. With every other team Bledsoe has left he's left a superstar quarterback in his wake.



I feel sorry for Bledsoe.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, if he does bring Bledsoe back it might work out quite well. With every other team Bledsoe has left he's left a superstar quarterback in his wake.



Who was the superstar QB in Buffalo?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Who was the superstar QB in Buffalo?



Uhhh....yeah, I forgot about Buffalo :doh: (Yeah, JP Losman! Err...no, Trent Edwards! Umm...wait a minute). Ok, ok, ok, so he's 2 for 3.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm a Cowboys fan this season..



Ryan, buddy, anything but that. There is prescription medication you can get to help you with the temporary "problem". Otherwise, surgery could be an option.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm a Cowboys fan this season because I think they're the only NFC team with a realistic chance of beating the Patriots (without needing some sort of fluke).



... kinda reminds me of the 2004 election. 


:blink:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ... kinda reminds me of the 2004 election.
> 
> 
> :blink:



So is Romo going to get 'swift-boated' then? And if so, how? Ideas anyone? I'm sure Spanky has something.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> So is Romo going to get 'swift-boated' then? And if so, how? Ideas anyone? I'm sure Spanky has something.



No, the lady is hinting at the following.


BERNIE KOSAR FOR PRESIDENT 2008. 


Romo has been swift-boated. Jessica Simpson showed up. They filmed her more than Tony baby during the game last week. Terrell Owens called him a homo, Romo the Homo. Rhymes better than Garcia the Homo or McNabb the Homo. Owens said she isn't welcome at games anymore. That team, the Dallas Cowboys, is done. Lose to Philly in Dallas?? No touchdowns? 

Yeah, good luck in Foxboro. Oh, and Bernie for Prez. Yeeeaaaaahhhh!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No, the lady is hinting at the following.
> 
> 
> BERNIE KOSAR FOR PRESIDENT 2008.
> ...




Haha, wow. Going for brownie points Spanky? Hahaha 

Oh shit, no pun intended either! 

Anyway, speaking of Romo:
http://tonyhomo.blogspot.com/

A bit old, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No, the lady is hinting at the following.
> 
> 
> BERNIE KOSAR FOR PRESIDENT 2008.
> ...



why spanky ... you know me soooo well. :wubu:

i can see it now.

"as your president, i promise to ... kick the new england patriots out of the country. to canada or something. oh. and more beer."

beautiful. just beautiful.

why is it that spanky is the only one that really GETS me?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I smell "Paint" all over that picture. There is NO WAY your hair could stay so full of curls and perfect in the snow. Any guy would know this.



now wait a second here ... between all the colors/uniform design talk and now the curls, i'm really beginning to wonder if i'm actually conversing with MEN here. honestly. c'mon boys. 



Adrian said:


> I will 'try' and watch what I say and not upset anyone, especially those with a pretty smile!



*ahem* flattery = forgiven, sir!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, wow. Going for brownie points Spanky? Hahaha
> 
> Oh shit, no pun intended either!
> 
> ...



1. You are much funnier with the paper bag OFF of your head. 

2. If Mangini can pull off great acting with the likes of Elmo, they why the hell not President Kosar?? He was always best at the long bombs anyway. We need that. Now more than ever. 

So let's pack the politics away. What the NFL really needs is a new team to go to the Superbowl. Packers? Snore. Cowboys? Double snore. 

How about the Saints vs. Browns?? Yeah! And President Kosar will be there, and aliens will land at halftime and take John Madden back to his home planet. 

Sorry, I still have a warm glow after seeing the Cowboys get beat. It will last until a drubbing in Nawlins this weekend. Can I borrow your paper bag please??


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> 1. You are much funnier with the paper bag OFF of your head.
> 
> 2. If Mangini can pull off great acting with the likes of Elmo, they why the hell not President Kosar?? He was always best at the long bombs anyway. We need that. Now more than ever.
> 
> ...



I just want to say, that I like EVERYTHING about this response. :happy:

Unfortunately I threw the paper bag out. However, wouldn't a talking paper bag be even funnier?

Actually, can Madden provide the color commentary to his own abduction? "BOOM! And here, here comes the tractor beam. Now it's gonna come down and then BOOM, pick this guy right up, and BOOM!" He is arguably the Boom-king


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 21, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> now wait a second here ... between all the colors/uniform design talk and now the curls, i'm really beginning to wonder if i'm actually conversing with MEN here. honestly. c'mon boys.



 W/o pom pom's I really can't hear what your saying...can you grab a beer while your up babe. Thaaaanks


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> why spanky ... you know me soooo well. :wubu:
> 
> i can see it now.
> 
> ...



That ESPN 2 show of the 1986 Browns Playoff game vs. the Jets was great. The interviews with the players years after the game was better. And Kosar's interview bites were absolutely the best. He was a friggin riot. Didn't take himself too seriously but made it clear why he was doing what he was doing during the game (which was fucking up most of the time). He admitted it. And to get up and win the game after the viscous hit by Mark Gasteneau was something special. 

Gotta respect that. 

sidenote: The Browns fans were throwing dog biscuits and snowballs and snowballs with dog biscuits in them. Now what kind of fans would do that?? Terrible, just terrible. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> That ESPN 2 show of the 1986 Browns Playoff game vs. the Jets was great. The interviews with the players years after the game was better. And Kosar's interview bites were absolutely the best. He was a friggin riot. Didn't take himself too seriously but made it clear why he was doing what he was doing during the game (which was fucking up most of the time). He admitted it. And to get up and win the game after the viscous hit by Mark Gasteneau was something special.
> 
> Gotta respect that.
> 
> sidenote: The Browns fans were throwing dog biscuits and snowballs and snowballs with dog biscuits in them. Now what kind of fans would do that?? Terrible, just terrible. :bow:



WOULD YOU PLEASE STOP MENTIONING THIS GAME??!?!?!?!!!! 

Jesus she has enough ammo already... 

damn you mark gasteneau....


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ryan, buddy, anything but that. There is prescription medication you can get to help you with the temporary "problem". Otherwise, surgery could be an option.



I don't want the Patriots to win. I don't care who beats them. Dallas seems to be the NFC's best bet if the Patriots make it to the Super Bowl, though Green Bay may have a shot.

I don't need medication. I just need New England to lose in the playoffs.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I don't want the Patriots to win. I don't care who beats them. Green Bay may have a shot.
> 
> I* don't need medication. I just need New England to lose in the playoffs*.



Green Bay does have a shot..I luv #4 and there....waitaminute

*HELLO McFLY-We're the WORLD CHAMPS anybody remember...The good guys are still here!!*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Green Bay does have a shot..I luv #4 and there....waitaminute
> 
> *HELLO McFLY-We're the WORLD CHAMPS anybody remember...The good guys are still here!!*



Yeah, we know, 6'4", laser rocket arm.....

I hope Indy beats them, too.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Green Bay does have a shot..I luv #4 and there....waitaminute
> 
> *HELLO McFLY-We're the WORLD CHAMPS anybody remember...The good guys are still here!!*



I know. But Manning will retain his title of "choke artist" until he has at least one more good post-season. Besides; a Cowboys vs. Patriots Super Bowl gives me a chance to see Randy Moss get horse-collared by Roy Williams.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

So for those of us who will NOT be making the postseason, what do you think your team needs to get better next year?
For those wonderful fellows in the green and white (and I mean that very sarcastically):

1) An Offensive Line - jesus christ talk about some bad blocking. I saw a statline that said Thomas Jones actually went over 1,000 yards this year. This was my reaction: :blink: Uhh....how?!

2) A new offensive coordinator - can we get someone with some imagination and creativity please? Or at least some common sense? Why on earth are you calling toss plays on 3rd and 4 when you KNOW that your line won't give the RB enough time to get back to the line of scrimmage LET ALONE even make a damn move!

3) Heart, lots of fucking heart - really guys, I know you're pretty awful, but man, show some fire. Really that's all I can say about that.

4) Brady Quinn. Please Jen? Pretty please?
_juuuuust kidding!_


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 23, 2007)

Four more wins to perfection.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 25, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> 4) Brady Quinn. Please Jen? Pretty please?
> _juuuuust kidding!_



you and your effin' white FONT. ya know, i almost missed this.

which if that was going to be the case, i would totally miss out on the opportunity to tell you NO FUCKING WAY.

um, moreso after this particular sunday than any other. holy DA meltdown, batman. back to back interceptions are VERY painful to watch, fyi. four in all - icing on cake. that's all i've got to say about that.

that AAAAND i am typing ridiculously amazing for the amount of baileys i've had tonight. ayiyayayaiayiyiyayayayayi. 

i refuse to give up brady quinn and watch him be successful somewhere else. forget it. cuz i know that'll happen. but ONLY if he plays for someone else, ya know?

i'm rambling.

by the way, dear major television networks, nfl, whatever the fuck and all that jazz. note to you, big guy. when a team can CLINCH THE PLAYOFFS by their own win (which they giftwrap to another team) OR A LOSS BY ANOTHER TEAM, HOW ABOUT NEXT TIME WE SHOW *THAT* GAME INSTEAD OF THAT MIAMI MASSACRE, k?!

i mean, i get it, i get it, new england, undefeated, miami, very defeated, whaaaat's going to happen??!?!!? big surprise. seriously. even if miami won, i still want to see the fucking tennessee game. 

by the by i'm actually typing this response from my grave, after suffering my fourteenth heart attack on the season with one second left yesterday. motherfuuhh...


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 25, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you and your effin' white FONT. ya know, i almost missed this.
> 
> which if that was going to be the case, i would totally miss out on the opportunity to tell you NO FUCKING WAY.
> 
> i refuse to give up brady quinn and watch him be successful somewhere else. forget it. cuz i know that'll happen. but ONLY if he plays for someone else, ya know?



Weeelllll Merry Christmas to you too!! 
Actually, Quinn would get killed behind the Jets' offensive line, if you could call it that. He'd probably be out of the league within a year.

Haha, ok no more lobbying for Quinn, even in jest. 



cold comfort said:


> you and your effin' white FONT. ya know, i almost missed this.
> 
> that AAAAND i am typing ridiculously amazing for the amount of baileys i've had tonight. ayiyayayaiayiyiyayayayayi.



White font ALLLLWAAAYS works better on drunk people.  Mmmm....Bailey's.....



cold comfort said:


> by the way, dear major television networks, nfl, whatever the fuck and all that jazz. note to you, big guy. when a team can CLINCH THE PLAYOFFS by their own win (which they giftwrap to another team) OR A LOSS BY ANOTHER TEAM, HOW ABOUT NEXT TIME WE SHOW *THAT* GAME INSTEAD OF THAT MIAMI MASSACRE, k?!
> 
> i mean, i get it, i get it, new england, undefeated, miami, very defeated, whaaaat's going to happen??!?!!? big surprise. seriously. even if miami won, i still want to see the fucking tennessee game.



The NFL has some seriously FUUUUCKKKED UUUUUPPP broadcasting contracts or whatever bullshit they run. Jesus yeah. Miami vs. New England?! OH JOY! Just the game I wanted to see! BUUUULLLL-SHIIIITTT! Way to show a game that 'effing matters! 
I'd rather have watched curling. Thank God for sports bars though!

Though, to be honest, if you had watched the game you probably would have been even angrier at the Jets' inability to convert ANY opportunities against Tennessee. Seriously, they had three chances in the last 5 minutes of the first half and didn't do jack. Waaayyy to go guys! After the Browns fiasco I doubt you could handle any more soul-crushing frustration. I can't understand how Tennessee is one win from the playoffs though, they look awwffuuulll.



cold comfort said:


> by the by i'm actually typing this response from my grave, after suffering my fourteenth heart attack on the season with one second left yesterday. motherfuuhh...



Man, what a waste... 
On the plus side, at least I can save on gas now. 
(Not really though. Kidding of course.)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Four more wins to perfection.



Blech. Another Cheatriots fan.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Blech. Another Cheatriots fan.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Blech. Another Cheatriots fan.



LOL!! I heard they all got a microchips implanted in their scalps and that's how Bellichick controls them from the sidelines, from underneath that dirty sweatshirt he can never wash. Brusci's almost rejected. OOH better! The sweatshirt was a gift to Bellichick from a sorceress and he has to wear it for every game or the spell will be broken. The Patriots are cheating just like Letterman cheated at heart surgery.


----------



## J34 (Dec 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> So for those of us who will NOT be making the postseason, what do you think your team needs to get better next year?
> For those wonderful fellows in the green and white (and I mean that very sarcastically):
> 
> 1) An Offensive Line - jesus christ talk about some bad blocking. I saw a statline that said Thomas Jones actually went over 1,000 yards this year. This was my reaction: :blink: Uhh....how?!
> ...



1- yes our O-line sucks! Hopefully it wont take 10yrs to fix like it took Cleveland. Well you only need to average 62yds a game to go over a thousand. But when you see the ypc which is 3.6, it shows how bad its been.

2- Yes Schottenheimmer is a terrible Coordinator, he never seems to adjust his play-calling. Just look at the 2nd half of every game we have played.

3- Coles and Pennington have lots of heart. The D-line and O-line need heart heck our RT got pancakedby a DE. How does that happen!!!!

I fear we will win the next game. If we do win instead of drafting 3rd overrall we will draft 7th overrall. All prime playmakers will be gone, not to mention that the Pats also will pick before us. Lets pray that we lose!!!!!
GO McFadden or Long!!!!


----------



## bellyroo (Dec 26, 2007)

So......what happens when the Pats play the Jags in the second round after the Jags beat the Steelers. Sounds like trouble to e


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

J34 said:


> 1- yes our O-line sucks! Hopefully it wont take 10yrs to fix like it took Cleveland. Well you only need to average 62yds a game to go over a thousand. But when you see the ypc which is 3.6, it shows how bad its been.
> 
> 2- Yes Schottenheimmer is a terrible Coordinator, he never seems to adjust his play-calling. Just look at the 2nd half of every game we have played.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Penny and Coles have heart, but considering Penny won't be there next year...

I dunno, I think we HAVE to win next week so we can stick it to Herm 'I honor my contract when I feel like it' Edwards.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> *I'd rather have watched curling. *
> Merry Christmas!



 Damn...I think I'd watch Dolphin mini-camp vs. a Seahawk scrimmage over curling...awesome


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Damn...I think I'd watch Dolphin mini-camp vs. a Seahawk scrimmage over curling...awesome



I dunno man, have you seen the U.S. Women's curling team? They had this one girl on there...I dunno, she was pretty alright ya know. :wubu:
But if you prefer men in spandex to women in spandex then that's totally your call man, no one's going to judge.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2007)

Well Massholes, if you were hoping to catch 'The Jeffersons' this Saturday I got bad news for you. This Saturday's 'Patriots v Giants' game is going to be broadcast on all three major channels in hopes of watching the Patriots make history with a 16-0 regular season. Those of you other folks who have been rubbing your hands with glee at the thought of watching the Patriots finally meet their demise you are in luck. The game will be broadcast for free nationwide so you can watch from the privacy of your own home and either dance like a fool or cry like a toddler depending on the outcome.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 27, 2007)

I can catch the Jefferson's on TV Land sometimes 

instead of watching the Cheatriots, I'd rather watch paint dry


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well Massholes, if you were hoping to catch 'The Jeffersons' this Saturday I got bad news for you. This Saturday's 'Patriots v Giants' game is going to be broadcast on all three major channels in hopes of watching the Patriots make history with a 16-0 regular season. Those of you other folks who have been rubbing your hands with glee at the thought of watching the Patriots finally meet their demise you are in luck. The game will be broadcast for free nationwide so you can watch from the privacy of your own home and either dance like a fool or cry like a toddler depending on the outcome.



This is what I hope happens:

1) The Cheatriots to lose to the Giants at the last second (like a field goal or punt returned for a touchdown as time runs out).

or...

2) The Cheatriots beat the Giants and then get totally blown out by the first team they face in the playoffs.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> This is what I hope happens:
> 
> 1) The Cheatriots to lose to the Giants at the last second (like a field goal or punt returned for a touchdown as time runs out).
> 
> ...



I don't see the first happening, nor really the second, but I can definitely see the Pats losing to the Colts bigtime. Or Jacksonville shocking everyone and rampaging through the playoffs.

As for the game being simulcast. Thank god! I hate how the NFL network tries to pull this stuff.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I don't see the first happening, nor really the second, but I can definitely see the Pats losing to the Colts bigtime. Or Jacksonville shocking everyone and rampaging through the playoffs.



Yeap

Nobody wants a piece of the *Jags*-they are pissed- believe.
The little brother finally has the legs to get the jump in the Playoffs...course til they run into the Defending Champs...

One step at a time


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

saturday means nothing to me.

it's all about watching tennessee getting their ass kicked on sunday. right?!? RIGHT *SURFDUI*?! where are you when i need you?!?!?!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Yeap
> 
> Nobody wants a piece of the *Jags*-they are pissed- believe.
> The little brother finally has the legs to get the jump in the Playoffs...course til they run into the Defending Champs...
> ...



I bet Pittsburgh will flame out early also, what with Parker out and their suddenly shaky defense. I can only hope...


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I can catch the Jefferson's on TV Land sometimes
> 
> instead of watching the Cheatriots, I'd rather watch paint dry



What about curling?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

bellyroo said:


> So......what happens when the Pats play the Jags in the second round after the Jags beat the Steelers. Sounds like trouble to e



Everyone rejoices. Or at least I do. Damn Steelers...
Jags win!


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there anyone else who does'nt give two shits about the playoffs? I would'nt even care if the Dolphins were in it this year. The NFL is such a effin joke to me now.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Is there anyone else who does'nt give two shits about the playoffs? I would'nt even care if the Dolphins were in it this year. The NFL is such a effin joke to me now.



?!?!?!?!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Is there anyone else who does'nt give two shits about the playoffs? I would'nt even care if the Dolphins were in it this year. The NFL is such a effin joke to me now.



I am quite curious to know what led you to this conclusion. Seriously, do explain.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 27, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ?!?!?!?!



That's right, they don't call it the No Fun League for nothing. Too many protective rules and bs penalties, not to mention that Roger Goodell and the rest of the suits running the leauge are greedy as hell. As I have said before, the leauge thinks their shit does'nt stink, but I will tell you that it sure as hell does'nt smell like roses!


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Is there anyone else who does'nt give two shits about the playoffs? I would'nt even care if the Dolphins were in it this year. The NFL is such a effin joke to me now.



It's been dead to me since 2005, when the federal subsidy for the NFL was only extended into 2010, and the commissioner decided to reduce to the fleet to only one vessel for 2008. Never again will I ride a ferry with those Neanderthalic buffoons!

And um, Dolphins don't swim in the Northumberland Strait...











Wait, this thread is about Northumberland Ferries Limited, isn't it?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Wait, this thread is about Northumberland Ferries Limited, isn't it?



That's what I thought. NFL thread for the fiscal year 2007 right?


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I am quite curious to know what led you to this conclusion. Seriously, do explain.



If the game suspension of Dallas' Roy Williams for TACKLING (even if it is a horsecollar, which I dont have any problem with) is'nt enough to tell you that the NFL has some serious issues I probably wont be able to explain it. The purpose of playing defense is to tackle the player carrying the ball right?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

I will agree with the No Fun League label. If a guy wants to celebrate something crazy, why the hell not? It's a GAME! (Hello?!) But I kind of agree with the horse-collar tackle thing. From what I know it is a very dangerous tackle, to the point of causing serious injury. In that regard, yeah it should be allowed. But feel free to correct me if I don't have the facts in order. Seriously.

I do like the crackdown on players' personal conduct though.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I will agree with the No Fun League label. If a guy wants to celebrate something crazy, why the hell not? It's a GAME! (Hello?!) But I kind of agree with the horse-collar tackle thing. From what I know it is a very dangerous tackle, to the point of causing serious injury. In that regard, yeah it should be allowed. But feel free to correct me if I don't have the facts in order. Seriously.
> 
> I do like the crackdown on players' personal conduct though.




It can be a dangerous tackle, but so can a regular one. Shit happens in the NFL that is'nt pretty and is'nt supposed to be. These guys are supposed to be the modern day gladiators but the leauge has them running around in pantyhose and skirts. 

I mostly agree with you on the players' conduct, but I think the league is taking it too far with that as well. Image = $$$ and that brings me back to the greedy fucks who run the league.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I will agree with the No Fun League label. If a guy wants to celebrate something crazy, why the hell not? It's a GAME! (Hello?!) But I kind of agree with the horse-collar tackle thing. From what I know it is a very dangerous tackle, to the point of causing serious injury. In that regard, yeah it should be allowed. But feel free to correct me if I don't have the facts in order. Seriously.
> 
> I do like the crackdown on players' personal conduct though.



The horse-collar IS dangerous. When the player is dragged down from behind it can cause his legs to get trapped under his body, resulting in injury. Remember when Terrell Owens broke his leg a couple of years ago? It was a Roy Williams horse-collar that did it.

Bans on TD celebrations are lame. Bans on dangerous tackles (horse-collars, hits where the player leads with his helmet, etc.) are good. Some people may call it the "No Fun League"...but how much fun will it be when all the good players are crippled by dirty tactics?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> The horse-collar IS dangerous. When the player is dragged down from behind it can cause his legs to get trapped under his body, resulting in injury. Remember when Terrell Owens broke his leg a couple of years ago? It was a Roy Williams horse-collar that did it.
> 
> Bans on TD celebrations are lame. Bans on dangerous tackles (horse-collars, hits where the player leads with his helmet, etc.) are good. Some people may call it the "No Fun League"...but how much fun will it be when all the good players are crippled by dirty tactics?



Well I was going to post a reply, but Ryan basically said it all.
The rules are there so the players can keep playing and we can keep being entertained by it. If all the best players get injured then the quality of football suffers and therefore we suffer (and it would be suffering let me tell you!). They are there to protect the quality of the game as well as the health of the players. So I mean, I'm completely OK with that.

I never thought I'd be agreeing with a cowboys fan.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Well I was going to post a reply, but Ryan basically said it all.
> The rules are there so the players can keep playing and we can keep being entertained by it. If all the best players get injured then the quality of football suffers and therefore we suffer (and it would be suffering let me tell you!). They are there to protect the quality of the game as well as the health of the players. So I mean, I'm completely OK with that.
> 
> I never thought I'd be agreeing with a cowboys fan.



I'm actually more of a Broncos fan. I like the Cowboys, but at this point my support for them is based on my wanting someone other than the Cheatriots to win the Super Bowl. I think they're the only NFC team with the ability to do that.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm actually more of a Broncos fan. I like the Cowboys, but at this point my support for them is based on my wanting someone other than the Cheatriots to win the Super Bowl. I think they're the only NFC team with the ability to do that.



Haha, gotcha. The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> The horse-collar IS dangerous. When the player is dragged down from behind it can cause his legs to get trapped under his body, resulting in injury. Remember when Terrell Owens broke his leg a couple of years ago? It was a Roy Williams horse-collar that did it.
> 
> Bans on TD celebrations are lame. Bans on dangerous tackles (horse-collars, hits where the player leads with his helmet, etc.) are good. Some people may call it the "No Fun League"...but how much fun will it be when all the good players are crippled by dirty tactics?



well said ryan. along the lines of what i was thinking, but basically stated 100x better. my brother had his arm broken his senior year of high school football early in the season on a verrry dirty tackle. definitely an awful thing to witness (and as his older sister made me about ready to jump the fence and tackle the asshole that did it). so jake, i'll have to kindly disagree with where you're going here. the nfl plays hard, and the protective rules are a necessity. trust me, as a browns fan i'd like to say they get injured easily enough. 

and as far as the greedy thing goes, well ... uhm. welcome to professional sports?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> trust me, as a browns fan i'd like to say they get injured easily enough.



Tell Derek Anderson to not throw any interceptions this week. He's my QB in fantasy football.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are a player and do'nt want to be horsecollared, then outrun the guy trying to tackle you. As for all the good players getting hurt, PLEASE, the one thing there is'nt a shortage of in this country is football players. The guality does not suffer and neither do the fans.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Tell Derek Anderson to not throw any interceptions this week. He's my QB in fantasy football.



Haha, please tell me you took him in your initial draft. You'd be my hero. And I'd make you draft for me next year.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, please tell me you took him in your initial draft. You'd be my hero. And I'd make you draft for me next year.



You should see my team. I've got a bunch of rag-tag players that most casual fans have probably never heard of (Derek Anderson, Earnest Graham, Ron Dayne, Selvin Young, Aaron Stecker, etc.). I'll pick up a "no-name" guy for a week or two when he has favorable match-ups, then drop him and grab some other player for another week or two. I tied for first place in my division. I'm 10-6 overall, but only a couple of EXTREMELY unlucky weeks away from being 12-4 or maybe even 13-3. 

I can give you draft advice for next year if you want it. I can even send you an invite to the league my friends and I set up next season.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> If you are a player and do'nt want to be horsecollared, then outrun the guy trying to tackle you. As for all the good players getting hurt, PLEASE, the one thing there is'nt a shortage of in this country is football players. The guality does not suffer and neither do the fans.



... wow, seriously. there are rules, regulations and penalties in every sport and every league. otherwise it would be a free for all on every field, court and arena out there. the game gets dirty enough when the official is looking the other way, and that just comes from a girl that's played in _female _sports all of her life.

i can't imagine what the nfl is like. and after watching my brother get crushed his senior year due to a dirty tackle. regulations are a necessity. period.

i am going to have to seriously agree to disagree with you here. big-time. sorry, man.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> If you are a player and do'nt want to be horsecollared, then outrun the guy trying to tackle you.



Using that logic, you could just eliminate all rules in all sports. 

Don't want to get kicked in the balls in a UFC fight? Move your crotch faster than the other guy's foot!

Don't want Mike Tyson to bite your ear off in a boxing match? Move your head faster!

Don't want a hockey player to hit you in the head with his stick? Grow eyes in the back and sides of your head and duck!





JMCGB said:


> As for all the good players getting hurt, PLEASE, the one thing there is'nt a shortage of in this country is football players. The guality does not suffer and neither do the fans.



There isn't a shortage of football players. There IS a shortage of great football players like Jason Witten, Carson Palmer, Peyton Manning, Terrell Owens, John Lynch, Anquan Boldin, etc.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Tell Derek Anderson to not throw any interceptions this week. He's my QB in fantasy football.



shit, i'm just hoping for something reasonable ... like, under 3 per game, maybe.

:doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan: Absolutely man. For some reason I have the fantasy football IQ of a lemming. But my boys would make a kick-ass Madden team. But wow, what a random effing roster you've got there.

Jake: Well then if you feel the rules work that way, then what would you say to no checking from behind in hockey (for example)? It's the same exact thing just in a different sport. Look, I almost broke my neck twice in the same season because of dirty hits to the head and the back and by god it would have been worse if not for the rules against them. It's the same for football, there are lines that no matter what the sport shouldn't be crossed when they jeopardize someone's personal safety. Look in Rugby, which is arguably even rougher than football, they have all sorts of rules against certain tackles for safety reasons and NO ONE ever questions the roughness or legitimacy of that sport.
The rules have a very real and important place is all I'm trying to say. I've just gotta disagree with you on this man.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ryan: Absolutely man. For some reason I have the fantasy football IQ of a lemming. But my boys would make a kick-ass Madden team. But wow, what a random effing roster you've got there.



The roster I had at the beginning of the season looked like a Pro Bowl team. But practically everybody I drafted ended up getting hurt. Hence the random pick-ups. But so far I've been making some good picks. Earnest Graham, for example, has been one of the best fantasy football RBs in the entire NFL. Ron Dayne gave me some great games in the middle of the season. Derek Anderson has been a Pro Bowl level player all year. Aaron Stecker has been great the last couple of weeks. The only regular starters that I have from the original draft are Jason Witten, Jason Elam and Anquan Boldin.


----------



## sean7 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> You should see my team. I've got a bunch of rag-tag players that most casual fans have probably never heard of (Derek Anderson, Earnest Graham, Ron Dayne, Selvin Young, Aaron Stecker, etc.). I'll pick up a "no-name" guy for a week or two when he has favorable match-ups, then drop him and grab some other player for another week or two. I tied for first place in my division. I'm 10-6 overall, but only a couple of EXTREMELY unlucky weeks away from being 12-4 or maybe even 13-3.
> 
> I can give you draft advice for next year if you want it. I can even send you an invite to the league my friends and I set up next season.



Hello fellow Broncos fan *gives Mile High salute*

yes, my team heading into the championship looked much different than the team I drafted. Earnest Graham was a stud for me the last couple of weeks, but the Romo and T.O. stinkbomb provided in week 15 killed my chances of going to the championship. Maybe I shouldn't have traded Braylon Edwards..

I can give some fantasy advice:

NEVER EVER DRAFT SHAUN ALEXANDER AND REGGIE BUSH AS YOUR STARTING TWO TAILBACKS.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 28, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ... wow, seriously. there are rules, regulations and penalties in every sport and every league. otherwise it would be a free for all on every field, court and arena out there. the game gets dirty enough when the official is looking the other way, and that just comes from a girl that's played in _female _sports all of her life.
> 
> i can't imagine what the nfl is like. and after watching my brother get crushed his senior year due to a dirty tackle. regulations are a necessity. period.
> 
> i am going to have to seriously agree to disagree with you here. big-time. sorry, man.



I did not say throw out all regulations, rules, whatever. Tackling someone by their facemask no, leading with the crown of the helmet no, flat out spear no, but tackling someone by grabbing their jersey or shoulder pads is a tackle. This is football right? I am sorry your brother got crushed in high school. One of my cousins was the starting qb and got crushed by a legal hit and couldnt walk for almost 2 months. His back was completely messed up. Should that hit be illegal now? No. I had another cousin who played linebacker break his neck. Came within like 1/16th of an inch from being paralyzed. Should all linebackers or defensive players have to wear neck collars or braces? No. Teens and grown men colliding into each other and dragging one another to the ground is not going to happen without someone getting hurt at some point.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I did not say throw out all regulations, rules, whatever. Tackling someone by their facemask no, leading with the crown of the helmet no, flat out spear no, but tackling someone by grabbing their jersey or shoulder pads is a tackle. This is football right? I am sorry your brother got crushed in high school. One of my cousins was the starting qb and got crushed by a legal hit and couldnt walk for almost 2 months. His back was completely messed up. Should that hit be illegal now? No. I had another cousin who played linebacker break his neck. Came within like 1/16th of an inch from being paralyzed. Should all linebackers or defensive players have to wear neck collars or braces? No. Teens and grown men colliding into each other and dragging one another to the ground is not going to happen without someone getting hurt at some point.



Yes, but something like a horse-collar tackle greatly increases the chances of injury over a normal, 'legal' hit. In that regard, then yes it should be illegal. Look if it substantially increases the chance of injury then there is no way it should be considered legal. It's a GAME. Nobody's health is worth a game.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Yes, but something like a horse-collar tackle greatly increases the chances of injury over a normal, 'legal' hit. In that regard, then yes it should be illegal. Look if it substantially increases the chance of injury then there is no way it should be considered legal. It's a GAME. Nobody's health is worth a game.




Still not buying it my friend for the horsecollar. If it resulted in a rash of broken necks or something serious like that, then yeah. But not for some sprained ankles, torn ligaments or broken bones, sorry!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Still not buying it my friend for the horsecollar. If it resulted in a rash of broken necks or something serious like that, then yeah. But not for some sprained ankles, torn ligaments or broken bones, sorry!



Well I don't know about you, but torn ligaments and broken leg bones are a pretty serious business. Really, most normal people don't recover very well from that sort of thing. Besides, repeated injuries like that screw you up later in life. The NFL already has a problem with that so why would they want to endorse an action that could only exacerbate it?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I did not say throw out all regulations, rules, whatever. Tackling someone by their facemask no, leading with the crown of the helmet no, flat out spear no, but tackling someone by grabbing their jersey or shoulder pads is a tackle. This is football right? I am sorry your brother got crushed in high school. One of my cousins was the starting qb and got crushed by a legal hit and couldnt walk for almost 2 months. His back was completely messed up. Should that hit be illegal now? No. I had another cousin who played linebacker break his neck. Came within like 1/16th of an inch from being paralyzed. Should all linebackers or defensive players have to wear neck collars or braces? No. Teens and grown men colliding into each other and dragging one another to the ground is not going to happen without someone getting hurt at some point.



again, jake. i'm still not buying _your _argument here. first of all, i believe ryan stated my original point far better, although you chose to leave his response alone. fair enough. it was simply a rebuttal to a flawed point you were making in your argument: _if you don't want to be horse-collared, run faster._ well if that's the case, and you don't want to have a dirty foul take place against you, why not move/duck/cut/run/jump/slide faster? and at that point, it's safe to say that yes, indeed, any rules and regulations would be quite useless, soo...

flawed. and a tackle is a tackle is a tackle doesn't work either. it is in the manner of which it is done. i will admit that it becomes difficult for me to talk about this, because as far as sports go, as much as i love football, it is one of the few sports i can't speak from experience for. but a method of tackling that has proven time and time again to have serious direct injuries (yes, there are injuries that are serious that *gasp* _don't_ involve the neck!) result from it can be banned. and so it was voted with an overwhelming majority to make the tackle illegal. by the owners of the teams that play the damn game.

do you know what happens from here? players in the nfl must OBLIGE. grow a fucking pair, you're in the nfl. where there are rules and regulations like every other damn league anywhere. abide by them or get the flag and the fine. cry, whine and complain about them - but they're applied to any person walking out on that field. and when you so carelessly disregard the safety of your fellow athletes and the rules of the game, then not only is it a sad sign of your sportsmanship, but as a person in general. 

and jake, of course i'd imagine the answer of this to be yes, and even if you never had - how would i honestly know? but seriously, have you ever broken a leg before? how can you honestly cast that to the side as if that wasn't a major injury?! so in order to ban a certain action in a league they suddenly have to have a record of causing neck injuries? are you ... serious?

of course players are going to get injured in the day to day grind in a contact sport. no one's arguing the unfortunate injuries that arise from legal hits and unfortunate falls. but malicious tackles and actions on any field, or court, etc. have a reason for why they're illegal. horse-collars included just as much as a facemask is. deal.

oh, also, i don't want sympathy for my brother's injury. i'm letting you know where my zero tolerance for DIRTY tackles stems from. *dirty*. tackles.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Suddenly off-topic, but has anyone else been seeing these instances of Count Von Count on Sportscenter? Where he goes over a Patriots number of the day? I don't know whether to chuckle or think that 'My god! The Patriots are raping my childhood!!!!'


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Suddenly off-topic, but has anyone else been seeing these instances of Count Von Count on Sportscenter? Where he goes over a Patriots number of the day? I don't know whether to chuckle or think that 'My god! The Patriots are raping my childhood!!!!'



Exactly, It ain't cute or relevant
At least give him a different # to talk about the *COLTS *with.
PLUS I got to hear Boomer ask Parcells how badassed the Pats are compared to every good team over the last 75 years. 
"Hey Bill? How do the 2007 Pats match up to the 1911 Buffalo Treadwaters"


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 28, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> again, jake. i'm still not buying _your _argument here. first of all, i believe ryan stated my original point far better, although you chose to leave his response alone. fair enough. it was simply a rebuttal to a flawed point you were making in your argument: _if you don't want to be horse-collared, run faster._ well if that's the case, and you don't want to have a dirty foul take place against you, why not move/duck/cut/run/jump/slide faster? and at that point, it's safe to say that yes, indeed, any rules and regulations would be quite useless, soo...
> 
> flawed. and a tackle is a tackle is a tackle doesn't work either. it is in the manner of which it is done. i will admit that it becomes difficult for me to talk about this, because as far as sports go, as much as i love football, it is one of the few sports i can't speak from experience for. but a method of tackling that has proven time and time again to have serious direct injuries (yes, there are injuries that are serious that *gasp* _don't_ involve the neck!) result from it can be banned. and so it was voted with an overwhelming majority to make the tackle illegal. by the owners of the teams that play the damn game.
> 
> ...



Well I still dont buy that the horsecollar is a dirty tackle. The ONLY reason they made it illegal is because money was being lost by the league and owners when a star player happened to get hurt. If you dont want to get tackled that way then dont fucking play football!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> The ONLY reason they made it illegal is because money was being lost by the league and owners when a star player happened to get hurt.



This is probably the truest thing said on the issue.

It's really hard to believe that the owners have the players' health in mind when making rule changes considering how slow they've been in responding to the grave health problems facing retired players. Like the chuck rule before it the horse collar ban (even though the tackle is dangerous) is simply a way for the NFL to give the offense a further advantage, selling more viewers on a high scoring game.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Well I still dont buy that the horsecollar is a dirty tackle. The ONLY reason they made it illegal is because money was being lost by the league and owners when a star player happened to get hurt. If you dont want to get tackled that way then dont fucking play football!!!!!!






Wild Zero said:


> This is probably the truest thing said on the issue.
> 
> It's really hard to believe that the owners have the players' health in mind when making rule changes considering how slow they've been in responding to the grave health problems facing retired players. Like the chuck rule before it the horse collar ban (even though the tackle is dangerous) is simply a way for the NFL to give the offense a further advantage, selling more viewers on a high scoring game.



While it's inarguably true that the league wants to protect its most marketable players from serious injury, as opposed to caring about the players health, I don't see how this has made the league a joke as you say. (Though, I would like to see facts stating that they banned the tackle just for financial reasons) The quality of the game certainly doesn't appear to have suffered, neither has the competitiveness. I love bloody smash-mouth football just as much as the next red-blooded person, but I'm not watching the games just to see players constantly get injured from dirty hits. If you take out the rules so that it DOES become an all-out hit-fest, then I would argue the league would become a joke. You'd have a bunch of meatheads running around just trying to kill each other, and where's the sport in that? Do you want to go back to the early days of football when teams were running interlocking formations and wedges, getting players killed regularly during games? I would hope not.
I love big hits as well, but looking at only that makes it like watching hockey only for the fights. I love a good hockey fight, but there's so much more to the game than that, just like football. It's the strategy, the precision, and the CONTROLLED explosions of power from these athletes that make these games great. If you want to watch people getting hurt, then watch UFC, or Savat, or Mui-Thai or something. (And I'm not gonna lie, I love that stuff) That's not what football is supposed to be about.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh i'll be here. and we WILL be watching THE BROWNS WIN.
> 
> *ummmm, in the meantime i'm pretty sure i have a couple games left to watch here and then a post-season* ... if you don't mind waiting around and twiddling your thumbs for a bit. k!? thaaaaanks spanky! you're a gem.



Hey, how's your January shaping up now, darling?? Looks like your schedule may be opening up a wee bit now. You may just be into the first round (buying at the bar, that is!)


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2007)

Real tackle below, with broken bones included (Chuck Bednarik, Eagles: standing, Frank Gifford, NYG: out for the count)

Roy Williams should try tackling like a man. Tell me how putting your hand down someone's neckwear and dragging them down from behind is a tackle. He couldn't do a body tackle because McNabb was already past him. Everyone else abides by the rule. It is his personal pussy tackle, and he won't give it up. Even after the warnings and fines. 

Anyways, the Cowboys suck, Roy is on the right team.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Spanky, I think it's probably time we start planning a draft party don't you think? Nothing else to do until April....


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hey Spanky, I think it's probably time we start planning a draft party don't you think? Nothing else to do until April....



Hey, how's my fav Jets fan doing?? We better not plan anything until Tenn. plays on Sunday. Then Coldy can join us! We all can swap snowball stories. Worst record buys, so bring your VISA


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Hey, how's my fav Jets fan doing?? We better not plan anything until Tenn. plays on Sunday. Then Coldy can join us! We all can swap snowball stories. Worst record buys, so bring your VISA



Haha, yeah right. I don't even want to be in the same state if that happens. I also wouldn't want to be SurfDUI.  Fooortunately for me, I'm just a short hop over the border  However, misery allllways loves company!
But by this point I know well enough not to make a call on the game either way... :bow:

Though I can't believe the Jets couldn't take care of business last week though, jesus how pathetic... 


Wait....doesn't that mean I'm already buying? Wooow. Thaaanks spanky! I hope you guys like PBR, cause it's cheap!  :thumbs up!:


(Actually, I hate PBR, for the record)


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Wait....doesn't that mean I'm already buying? Wooow. Thaaanks spanky! I hope you guys like PBR, cause it's cheap!  :thumbs up!:
> 
> 
> (Actually, I hate PBR, for the record)



YES! Either that or you better find a Dolphins fan. Preferably a larger female curvy one with a big bank account who loves beer. Might be a little difficult in EriePA. 



Actually, Mangini fits that whole list......except for the "female".......maybe.....I think.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Spanky said:


> YES! Either that or you better find a Dolphins fan. Preferably a larger female curvy one with a big bank account who loves beer. Might be a little difficult in EriePA.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Mangini fits that whole list......except for the "female".......maybe.....I think.



Christ I swear this week just keeps getting better and better, haha.... I wouldn't call the Manaverageintellectguy (He's been downgraded from Mangenius because of this season and his super-conservative playcalling. And yeah, I definitely went completely lame there.), a 'Fins fan anymore though, since they have no chance of dropping to the #2 overall pick anymore. Dammit! 
Interesting unrelated note though, someone suggested to Peter King, I think or maybe it was Gregg Easterbrook at TMQ, that San Fransisco should get caught taping another team's plays before the end of the season. That way, they'd have to forfeit their first round pick in the '08 draft (#4 or #5 I think?), which nooow belongs to New England, therefore robbing them of the chance to ONCE AGAIN pull a coup over the rest of the league. I say SF should go for it. Really, how awesome would that be? I say pretty awesome. 

But actually, Jen you owe me ten bucks anyway, so you've got the first round. I'll take a Newcastle thanks.  You know, if your boys don't make it that is...
Go Colts! Am I allowed to say that? Tenn. really doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

sean7 said:


> Hello fellow Broncos fan *gives Mile High salute*
> 
> yes, my team heading into the championship looked much different than the team I drafted. Earnest Graham was a stud for me the last couple of weeks, but the Romo and T.O. stinkbomb provided in week 15 killed my chances of going to the championship. Maybe I shouldn't have traded Braylon Edwards..
> 
> ...



Hi, other Broncos fan. Aside from Derek Anderson, Earnest Graham may have been the best surprise in fantasy football. Maybe even in real football, too.

I feel your pain on the Romo/TO stinker. Jason Witten is my starting tight end, so I suffer when Romo has a bad game or TO has a great one.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Hi, other Broncos fan. Aside from Derek Anderson, Earnest Graham may have been the best surprise in fantasy football. Maybe even in real football, too.
> 
> I feel your pain on the Romo/TO stinker. Jason Witten is my starting tight end, so I suffer when Romo has a bad game or TO has a great one.



My fantasy team was so bad that I gave up on it after week 5. Oh my god. It was a bigger disaster than the Hindenburg.

OH THE HUMANITY!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> My fantasy team was so bad that I gave up on it after week 5. Oh my god. It was a bigger disaster than the Hindenburg.
> 
> OH THE HUMANITY!!!



So a bunch of Germans died because of your team?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Ryan said:


> So a bunch of Germans died because of your team?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Yeah, pretty much.



That probably caused havoc in the fantasy soccer leagues!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> That probably caused havoc in the fantasy soccer leagues!



Oh man, you have no idea. They had to drag Franz Beckenbauer out of retirement just to fill a roster spot. Olive Kahn was killed in the initial explosion and Michael Ballack succumbed to his severe wounds. It was a dark, dark day indeed.

(I don't know any other German footballers...)

....I have no idea where this is going....


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> That probably caused havoc in the fantasy soccer leagues!



How would fantasy soccer, just like fantasy golf or fantasy nascar, even work? Anyone ever tried it? I'd imagine there must be some creative scoring methods...


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 29, 2007)

topic. on. soccer. must. change.

gooood lorrrrrrd. take a day off from this thread and your miles behind. you football boys are a talkative bunch. let's see here ... talkative, into designs and colors, ummmm .... errr ... 

anyways. let me cover all my bases. i believe jake and i have officially (it's signed in blood) agreed to disagree over that issue. i always disagree with wild zero, so that's no surprise. uhmmm OOOOOH YEAH, what's this bar-date i have with hatter and spanky?

i'm sorry boys, but i'll be busy with a post-season (short-lived at that, but...) -- GO COLTSSSSS-A! the "a" at the end adds the emphasis i need to seal the deal. jesus, is it weird that at any time of any other year i would have loved to depend on another football team instead of the browns to aid us into making the post-season but right now i reeeeally really don't like that? first-string, full force indy, puh-leeeeease?

surf, i hope your boys don't let me down. otherwise you might be dealing with the wrath of a very pissed off, drunk, brownie lady.

but to help hatter and spanky with their 'who's buying' issue... ACTUALLY if the jets WIN and philly loses and miami wins by a hail mary with the browns winning ONLY in overtime and new england loses with indy winning and dallas losing AND tampa bay winning, well ... 

just kidding travis, yeah, you're still buying. and WHY do i owe you ten bucks?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> but to help hatter and spanky with their 'who's buying' issue... ACTUALLY if the jets WIN and philly loses and miami wins by a hail mary with the browns winning ONLY in overtime and new england loses with indy winning and dallas losing AND tampa bay winning, well ...



 Hang on...yup...I think my head just exploded.
:dead:




cold comfort said:


> just kidding travis, yeah, you're still buying. and WHY do i owe you ten bucks?



Ummm...I knew at the time, but now I've forgotten. :doh: Meh, at least you used my proper name, so that's cool :thumbs up!:

(Yeah, I'm making up emoticons)


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> a very pissed off, drunk, brownie lady.



Don't you mean the Girl Scouts?
Anyone? Anyone? Ok yeah that was dumb...


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ummm...I knew at the time, but now I've forgotten. :doh: Meh, at least you used my proper name, so that's cool :thumbs up!:
> 
> (Yeah, I'm making up emoticons)



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... :huh:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

Since the hour is nigh approaching, I think I speak for most of the free world when I say:

*GO GEEEEE-MEN!* (In my best Chris Berman voice)


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 29, 2007)

GO PATS!!!!​


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it...unfuckingbelievable. Just...wow. I never thought I'd see a team run the table in the regular season. Wooooow.
As much as I hate the Patriots with every fiber of my being , I'm truly impressed.


Edit: Tom Brady still sucks.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and say it...unfuckingbelievable. Just...wow. I never thought I'd see a team run the table in the regular season. Wooooow.
> As much as I hate the Patriots with every fiber of my being , I'm truly impressed.
> 
> 
> Edit: Tom Brady still sucks.



yes he does, and Randy Moss is a total @$$ 

@[email protected][email protected][email protected]$% CHEATRIOTS!!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> How would fantasy soccer, just like fantasy golf or fantasy nascar, even work? Anyone ever tried it? I'd imagine there must be some creative scoring methods...



I've played Fantasy EPL in the past and had no clue how the scoring system worked before finding wiki. 

My ignorance didn't stop me from finishing middle of the table in my league based on my brilliant strategy of "randomly play/trade for guys who I've had a decent game of FIFA with"


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I've played Fantasy EPL in the past and had no clue how the scoring system worked before finding wiki.
> 
> My ignorance didn't stop me from finishing middle of the table in my league based on my brilliant strategy of "randomly play/trade for guys who I've had a decent game of FIFA with"



Haha, yeah that's how I played my first fantasy football season. "Well, these guys kick-ass in Madden!" Uhhh...not a good idea.

Last note on soccer (because we really should get back to football), this is the craziest/coolest/most unbelievable huuuuh? :blink::huh: method of scoring I've ever seen (for futbol). 

"Being rated highly in a newspaper report (e.g. 7 out of 10 or more)"

Wow. How can that not lead to some serious problems? It would seem to take the objectivity out of the scoring system, unless there's something I don't know about European sports journalism?

Anyway...back to football folks!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 30, 2007)

dear indianapolis colts:

i am minutes away from meeting my friends at the bar for beer and wings. somehow, after your game tonight, i will have to get some sort of sleep and wake up at the crack of dawn to work an (early) half day.

now, it's up to you how that half day is going to go... really shitty, or ... kinda of shitty but with a big bit of happiness because my brownies are in the playoffs and i don't have to worry about joining hatter and spanky for drinks because WHO would EVER want to drink with such a bunch of LOSERS?!?!

ugh. please. WINNNN. *frantically searches through closet for blue and white clothes to wear to the bar*

GO COLTS! (but just for today. expires at 1am).

love, jen.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> because WHO would EVER want to drink with such a bunch of LOSERS?!?!



Well I suppose you're not called COLD comfort for nothin' 

On an unrelated note, and no this is not another plug for Brady Quinn, but he looked very, very good under center apart from a few dropped balls. That had to hurt the guy.

Frankly though, I'm just happy the season is finally over.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 30, 2007)

ok so i went with the giants for one game but i did put money on them quite abit actually i mean who wouldn't of took the giants and 13 1/2 points nice spread considering the pats won by 3 doesn't any team know when you are ahead and have your foot on a teams neck you need to keep applying pressure oh well now back to my real team even though we had 2 straight losses lets go buccaneers


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 30, 2007)

one other thing my redskins pick over the cowboys is doing well remember the redskins almost beat the boys the first time and you knew the cowboys starters were not gonna play the whole game this has been a great weekend for me


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

As the season is now pretty much over for most teams, and will be in the next few weeks for all but one team, I just want to state something preemptively right now (because even though my team went 4-12, we made the playoffs last year, sooo...I don't know what I'm trying to say...aaaannnyyyway):

Anyone, I repeat, anyone, who comes in here and says something to the effect of "Hey you guys have something to build on. OR You'll be back next year. Yadda , yadda, crap like that." Let me say this: Do not, I repeat, DO NOT, even try it. 
Anyone who's seen the NFL the past few years, or any sport in general, knows that you pretty much only get ONE shot to be great; ONE shot to win the whole damn thing. And those chances are few and far between. There is NEVER a 'next year,' there is only THIS YEAR. How many Super Bowl-losers have been assured that they'd 'be back,' only to miss the playoffs the following year (Anyone from the NFC the past few years)? How many playoff surprises or playoff contenders have been told that they were 'building' on something and had a bright future, only to tank the next year (i.e. Saints, Jets, etc. etc.)? There are no guarantees of a 'next year.' So take that patronizing drivel elsewhere please. Thanks. :happy:
(Besides, if you've ever finished runner-up in something, you know what I'm talking about.)


I have nooo idea what provoked this, other than perhaps that my team was one of those 'next year' teams (Jets - Christ we just 'won' and dropped our draft position 3 places  ). So ahh...yeah you can say I'm probably a bit bitter? Haha. But you folks alllll know that I have a point here....because too much patronizing gets passed off as 'good sportsmanship.'



Edit: Also the fact that I have a few beers in me probably has something to do with it...


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 31, 2007)

fuck. the. colts.

defending champs my ass. 

i can't believe i stayed up for that royal shit-show. both teams looked worse than the cleveland browns of LAST YEAR. uuuuuh, what a joke.

and thanks for the disclaimer, travis. because if anyone tries to say anything of the like, my rebuttal will simply be:

DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CLEVELAND?!

if it sounds like i'm pissed, multiply it by four and then you're about a third of the way there. at least i wasn't as bad as the guy at bw3s who threw his chair across the room when the titans took a knee at the end.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 31, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> fuck. the. colts.
> 
> defending champs my ass.
> 
> ...




I really think that the Pats-Giants game last night showed us something. For all the talk that these games are 'meaningless,' uhh...yeah, ok. 1) The fans are paying good fucking money to see you guys play 2) Other teams are potentially riding on the outcome 3) Perhaps the team you're playing is trying to 'earn' their way into the playoffs? Umm....how to you call beating the JV squad 'earning' anything? I got a kick out of Jeff Fischer somehow rationalizing his team's 'monumental effort' in overcoming the Colts' scrubs. 4) These players are getting paid exorbitant (thanks spell check) amounts of money to go out there and do just that, play the fucking game! Really, when you throw in your scrubs in what is, at least on one side, a meaningful game, you are compromising the integrity of the league. Again, look at Pats-Giants last night. Really the G-men had nothing to play for, but the played to win the fucking game. Same goes for the Pats. I mean they were playing for posterity more than anything, but they still played the whole 60 minutes.

Anyone watching that game could tell the flaming thumbtacks have no business being in the playoffs...

And you're welcome for the disclaimer...
cause we've had that discussion before.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 31, 2007)

This should be an edit but I hit the wrong button...

Sitting your starters is almost the same damn thing as charging people full price to watch bullshit preseason games.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I get the not sitting your starters but as one also said you get real one chance at really winning it I mean what would the colts be without peyton or the cowboys without romo sub par pretty much if even that but no denying for someone who hasn't really had all that many chances of late kerry collins performance was simply awesome I'm not a titans fan but I give credit where it is due


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantasy football update: 

I picked up Houston Texans RB Darius Walker and Detroit Lions WR Shaun McDonald on Saturday afternoon and got 14 points from Walker and 12 from McDonald. I also got 20 from Ron Dayne. At the last second I decided to start Carson Palmer instead of Derek Anderson and got 22 points from Palmer (compared to 8 points from Anderson).

The Ryan train keeps chugging along. Another win makes me 11-6 overall. That's three wins in a row and seven wins in my last eight games. :bow:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Sitting your starters is almost the same damn thing as charging people full price to watch bullshit preseason games.



But in both cases the fans should be smart enough to know what they're getting into. It would be stupid for a team like the Cowboys, who already have home-field advantage locked up, to risk injuring their key players in a game that doesn't actually matter. Same goes for teams like Tampa Bay, Indy and Green Bay who already have playoff spots locked up.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 31, 2007)

Well with the field being set, who's shaping up to have the best shot at, let's face it, knocking off the Pats? Here's how I see it, in order of chances by conference (because I'm kind of bored right now):

AFC:

Indianapolis Colts: Yesterday's game aside, because well they were playing with the JV squad, they've got the best chance of anyone. They know the Pats and should have beaten them in their regular season meeting. Plus they've proven they can get it done against them in the clutch before. What know one knows is how effective Marvin Harrison will be when, or if, he comes back.

Jacksonville Jaguars: If they can open up their passing game a little more they could be a legitimate threat. They play tough and can run the ball. However, they seem to get more FG's than TD's. The 'trendy' pick to upset the pats, but I don't think they have the poise to play 60 minutes of perfect football against a team like New England.

San Diego Chargers: They got stomped by NE in week 2 (was it week 2, I think?). They've got LT and a damn good defense, but Rivers is too inconsistent.

Pittsburgh Steelers: The supposed 'game of the year' turned out to be anything but. The Pats ran roughshod over the 'mighty' steelers (I hate the steelers), and without Willie Parker they might as well be sunk. Sure Rothlisburgereisnber (how do you spell it?) can carry the offense against a team like the St. Louis Rams, but not against the Pats.

Tennessee Titans: Uhh...are you serious? A joke of a team. Their, until yesterday anyway, starting QB had 9TD's and 17INT's all season? The team only scores NINE fucking touchdowns? OOOOKKKAAY, yeah you guys are going to make a run. Kerry Collins is their better bet at QB, and he has a whopping ZERO TD passes this season. How the the hell did they even get here?  


NFC

Dallas Cowboys: Despite their so-so offense the past few games and poor showing against Washington yesterday, I still think they're the heavy favorite in the NFC and would give the Pats a run for their money in the Super Bowl (like they did for the first half of their reg. season game). I don't think Romo will fuck up like he did last year, and if they can get Terry Glenn back in the lineup opposite T.O., then they are a force.

New York Giants: (You expected the Packers here?) Why #2 and not lower? Last week's game against the Pats made me a believer. The G-men played like it was the Super Bowl, and if not for seeming to take their foot off the gas late, they probably would have beaten New England. Eli looked like an entirely different QB in that game and perhaps he finally turned the corner. He at least showed he could play in a big game. They won when they needed to two weeks ago in Buffalo, coming from behind in bad weather, and played the Pats better than anyone for 3 quarters. The Giants' pass-rush is also pretty damn good.

Green Bay Packers: Brett Favre is having a phenomenal year, obviously, and somehow the Packers are 13-3. However, I think they're overachieving a little. Sure Ryan Grant has emerged as a legitimate starting RB, but I'm still not sold on the Pack as a true Super Bowl threat. They got killed in two games against Da Bears, which really shouldn't have happened if this team is as good as is claimed. They also got demolished by the Cowboys, for some reason they switched up their gameplan for that one, who knows why.

Now we come to the huuuuge dropoff in quality, I could really put the first two teams in either order here:

Washington Redskins: Why? Well, they've got the momentum going for them coming into the playoffs, and Todd Collins (who the fuck?!) came out of nowhere to make a name for himself under center. Do I think they can beat the Pats? Hell no, but I can see them winning at least one game in the playoffs if they play lights-out.

Seattle Seahawks: Ho-hum, why look it's the Seahawks  Not much I can say about them because, well I don't really know a lot about them. For Chrissakes they're the Seahawks! Anyway, Hasslebeck's had a good year, but Alexander has kind of dropped off and won't play that smash-mouth style of running you need in the playoffs. And the O-line hasn't been the same since Hutchinson left for Minnesota (but that's old news). Will they come out of the NFC? No. Beat the Pats? Oh hell no.

Tampa Bay Buccaneers: These guys have s.t.ruggled their last four games, and they are old. Not veteran. O.L.D. (that doesn't stand for anything by the way, just seems more emphatic!) Garcia is a quality quarterback, and their RB is essentially a backup they plugged in there (though he's done well). I think they're coming in slumping too much and are just too damn old to make any noise in the playoffs.

So what's the pick? Well, I'm not picking the wild card rounds cause those can go either way...but.

I say Pats over Colts in the AFC championship (by a bigger margin than expected), Cowboys over...the Giants (whaaa???) fairly handliy, and then...
Pats over Cowboys in the Super Bowl. I'm not going to pick the score or anything, but I'm gonna say it will either be a blowout, or it will be in OT. (I dunno, I'm kind of pulling that one out of my ass). Anyway, it's not like I'll be watching, the season ended for me weeks ago. Well, enjoy the playoffs and someone let me know how it turns out ok? :bow:

(Dude yeah I was kind of bored when I came up with this. It's too early to crack open the Jameson for NYE yet. Yes...Jameson. Cause otherwise I won't make it to the party. If I make it back though is another story all together... )

Edit: Seriously, I'm not watching the playoffs. Watching the Pats win would be too much methinks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll play.

The key to beating the Pats methinks is consistency. Alot of these teams the Pats play are full of young players that come barreling out of the coral pumped up and suped up. Every time they get a little bit of something there's a whole lot of hooting and chest beating among them as if they just shit a gold nugget. By third quarter they've worn themselves out and that's where the Patriots become lethal. They destroy the other teams using their own weapons against them. The Colts are most dangerous to the Pats because they are the most consistant and mature of the lot. The biggest flaw the Pats have is their defense. If Bellichick can whip those clowns into shape without wearing them down the Patriots truly would be unstoppable. The formula that the Patriots uses has been very good so far but they need to run faster.




themadhatter said:


> Well with the field being set, who's shaping up to have the best shot at, let's face it, knocking off the Pats? Here's how I see it, in order of chances by conference (because I'm kind of bored right now):
> 
> AFC:
> 
> ...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok to say tampa bay had a bad game the last four couldn't be more off ok the last two the had locked up the nfc south so they sat garcia most of those games not only that the game before that tampa bay slapped up atlanta 37-3 now I'll give you the texans game yea we got beat down that game so count the bucs out if you like but remember the game is in tampa so we shall see


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm not going to pick the score or anything, but I'm gonna say it will either be a blowout, or it will be in OT. (I dunno, I'm kind of pulling that one out of my ass).



This makes sense. If you look at their other Super Bowl winning games, the first was won in the last one minute and twenty one seconds. The second was decided on a last minute field goal. The third came down to the Eagles' horrific clock management skills and Donovan McNabb being unable to finish a game.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 2, 2008)

((((((cold comfort))))))

Sorry, Honey! 

But your posts in the past few days did look like a train wreck about to happen. But look at the bright side....

1. There's always next year. 
2. The Steelers will lose their wildcard game. (Browns fans love that)
3. Your whole January is free! Weeeee!
4. An American woman lives on average almost 80 years. That means the Brownies have 56 more seasons in your lifetime to win a Superbowl. 

5. Drinks are on Madhatter. 
6. At least you're not a Jets fan.
7. God forbid an Iggles fan. 
8. Beer tastes good. 

And like Dr Blutto said in Animal House, "My advice is to start drinking heavily". And he was pre-med you know.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> 5. Drinks are on Madhatter.



Ouch.



Spanky said:


> 6. At least you're not a Jets fan.



Double Ouch!  



Spanky said:


> 8. Beer tastes good.



 This is the one true thing you've said all day! Haha.

Also, since I mentioned the whole anti-resting starters/there is no next year business


themadhatter said:


> _see here_


and


themadhatter said:


> _see here_


 in a previous post and someone responded about justifying the resting of starters...found this little note yesterday on Tuesday Morning Quarterback. I believe it's a perfectly valid argument. As a neutral fan I was pretty pissed that the last game of the regular season turned out to be so damn awful. C'mon guys, seriously. I don't really care much about the playoffs this year (Pats, Cowboys, Steelers? Yuck. ), so it was definitely not a good way to go out. Anyway...



TMQ said:


> In other football news, it's almost midnight on the final day of the regular season and one playoff slot remains undetermined. If Tennessee can hold on to defeat the Indianapolis practice squad -- Clint Session and Michael Toudouze are among Colts who have been on the turf most of the game -- the Flaming Thumbtacks are in. If the Colts' practice squad rallies, the Browns are in. With Tennessee leading 16-10, Indianapolis faces fourth-and-11 at the two-minute warning. Jim Sorgi throws deep to an uncovered Devin Aromashodu, and all across Ohio, people must have gasped as the ball flew and the Titans' end zone beckoned. Aromashodu dropped the pass as if it were a live ferret, and the clock struck midnight on the Browns' almost-magical season.
> 
> Even if the cheerleaders appease the football gods, you still need to play the starters.
> 
> ...



I want Gregg Easterbrook's job.


----------



## sean7 (Jan 2, 2008)

To blame another team for your own misfortunes is ludicrous. Sure, the Colts didn't field a full strength line-up against the Titans. But maybe the Browns wouldn't have been in the situation if they hadn't lost to teams like Oakland and Cincy. Seriously, against the Raiders _and_ the Bengals? Good teams take care of business against opposition like this. Sure, the Titans lost to the Bengals as well, but then again, they had the 4th toughest schedule in the NFL.

I think the only reason the Giants fielded a full strength line-up was to play the giant-killer (heh, pun not intended). They wanted to be the one to snap the run of the Juggernaut-Patriots, and they played a helluva game. But if the Pats, were say 14-2, or 15-1, the game wouldn't have mattered as much to the Giants. It also helps when your team is playing prime-time.

Everyone is questioning the Colts for resting their starters, but most teams already in the playoffs did so. The Jags rested Fred Taylor, Maurice Jones Drew AND Garrard against Houston. Favre and Romo played half a game before resting. Rothlisberger was 'injured' because of a 'sore ankle', and so couldn't start. I'm betting the Steelers wanted to give him some more rest since they clinched a playoff spot anyway.

This rule of teams making a 'bona-fide' effort to win exists. It's not like the Colts lost in a blowout to the Titans. But there is also an unwritten rule agreed by most, if not all teams, to ensure their team is full-strength _in the playoffs_.

This applies to sports like basketball as well. The Pistons cruise along, quietly beating teams regular season, everything under the radar. Then they step it up come playoff time. They don't have the luxury of resting their starters for full games since the season is so long, but they have a rotation policy such that players don't face fatigue come spring. The Spurs have been decreasing minutes for Duncan every season. The result? Only a couple of championships.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, I'll play.
> 
> The key to beating the Pats methinks is consistency. Alot of these teams the Pats play are full of young players that come barreling out of the coral pumped up and suped up. Every time they get a little bit of something there's a whole lot of hooting and chest beating among them as if they just shit a gold nugget. By third quarter they've worn themselves out and that's where the Patriots become lethal. They destroy the other teams using their own weapons against them. The Colts are most dangerous to the Pats because they are the most consistant and mature of the lot. The biggest flaw the Pats have is their defense. If Bellichick can whip those clowns into shape without wearing them down the Patriots truly would be unstoppable. The formula that the Patriots uses has been very good so far but they need to run faster.



Defense isn't all that big a flaw for the Patriots, if you look at the games that they "should have lost" their red zone defense was often the reason why they came out on top. I know the national media thinks it's fun to bash when teams are running up the gut for five or six yards per carry against the Pats in the first quarter, but seriously what is it getting them when the red zone d tightens up? A field goal?

They aren't playing to stop the run, they're playing to stop the big pass, and in that regard they've been ridiculously successful. Look back to the Colts game, they weren't down because Wayne burned Samuel, they were trailing because a fluke check down (essentially a running play) to Addai turned into big yardage. I've been hearing from Colts fans all season that Marvin Harrison will make all the difference should the two teams meet up in the AFCCG but that's just ignoring the facts. The Patriots also had some injuries at mid-season, particularly Eugene Wilson, didn't matter as James Sanders played out of his mind in his stead. Now that Wilson is healthy the Pats have the option of rotating three good safties and really clamping down on coverage. And on the other side of the ball, no Freeney means more time for Brady to pick apart the Colts secondary.

I think the Jags could give the Pats a game, but it's kind of hard to comeback from down two or three scores on the back of your running game.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Well with the field being set, who's shaping up to have the best shot at, let's face it, knocking off the Pats? Here's how I see it, in order of chances by conference (because I'm kind of bored right now):
> 
> NFC
> 
> ...




While I'm not going to argue the Packer's performance against the Bears (though, I would like to point out that Dallas, Indy AND the Packers have the same 13-3 record...it could be argued that at least 1 of those losses for ALL 3 of the teams shoudn't have happened if they were really THAT good)...I would NOT say that 10 points is getting "Demolished" by another team... especially considering the fact that the quarterback that played most of the game had what... 2 minutes of playing time, if THAT all season? 

The problem with Eli Manning is not that he can't look good playing the game...it's that when he turns a corner, as you say...he just keeps going around the damn block. There is no reason why the Giants shouldn't have won that game against the Pats. They went from running the ball and having their drives being successful to Manning playing dumb again and flinging the ball down field. Once he got picked off... it was over.

Go Packers. Go Colts...and If it comes down to it...at the very end...Go Tony Romo. But I can't in good concience actually ROOT for the Cowboys...lol.

-Ridiculous football monologue by Jessica


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's true, 10 pts isn't getting demolished (for some reason I remembered it being bigger, oops. My apologies). Anyway, I'm still not fully sold on the Pack. The Ravens went a surprising 13-3 last year and flamed out in the playoffs also. Somehow I see the Packers as this year's equivalent. 

And yeah, I know what you're saying about Eli always dropping off again after his supposed "breakthrough" games. That being said, I dunno this one seemed a little different to me. However, I'll probably end up just eating my own words soon enough. Haha.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

With all this football talk, I can't help but find myself daydreaming about Superbowl Sunday 



But wouldn't it be great to have a room full of BBW's and FA's to celebrate the game with?!!  [more FA's than BBW's though please! LOL!] 

View attachment SB39-Brady-Action-sm.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2008)

But where to have such a wonderful party?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> The third came down to the Eagles' horrific clock management skills and Donovan McNabb being unable to finish a game.



Is that you T.O.??




And for your information, that last efficiently run 6 minute drill by the Eagles was to secure the points spread and keep Philadelphia from burning to the ground after the game. A little money softens the blow of your team losing another Superbowl after waiting 20 years betwixt them. 

So next time you visit Independence Hall, thank Mr. McNabb for running that drill and preserving our American history.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 2, 2008)

_Are you ready for some PLAYOFF football?!?!?!?!_​
I wish I had time to jar w/ this thread. It's hoppin.

Fkn Work's got me workin

Defending Champs Bye week!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> _Are you ready for some PLAYOFF football?!?!?!?!_​[/FONT]



Nope. Sorry. Done. See you in '08!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 2, 2008)

go Cowboys, Colts!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> That's true, 10 pts isn't getting demolished (for some reason I remembered it being bigger, oops. My apologies). Anyway, I'm still not fully sold on the Pack. The Ravens went a surprising 13-3 last year and flamed out in the playoffs also. Somehow I see the Packers as this year's equivalent.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you're saying about Eli always dropping off again after his supposed "breakthrough" games. That being said, I dunno this one seemed a little different to me. However, I'll probably end up just eating my own words soon enough. Haha.





Apology accepted  and I'm not trying to sell you on the Pack...lol. I don't need see the point in trying to sell them when the only thing that is going to do it is the way they play. That's really the only way to sell ANY team.

WHICH, is why I think that Eli Manning is a knob...lol. 

Thinking about it like that though...I have no reason to hate the Patriots...and yet I do...and always have.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Nope. Sorry. Done. See you in '08!



There you go again, thinking like a Jets fan. 

It should be "Nope. Sorry. Done. See you in '09!" 

You know, 'cause the next year playoffs will be in '09, not '08, and you want your team to be in the playoffs, and......well.......

Shit, see ya in '11. 

I heard the Patriots are on the board at -3 against God. Boston fans should take that bet and a bridge I have for sale in the Bronx right where the Yanks choked 4 games in a row to the Sawks. Anything less than a decisive Superbowl win will leave the Pats as the biggest chokers in the history of the NFL (ahead of the Yanks). But I think they will win it. They better do it. History is watching. :bow:

Another note to Pats fans, a little known team and heavy underdog upset the big bad and defending champ St. Louis Rams in 2000. They had a little known back-up quarterback too. Remember being the loser underdog?? What was that, about 3 Superbowl wins ago?? How times change.


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 4, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Exactly, It ain't cute or relevant
> At least give him a different # to talk about the *COLTS *with.
> PLUS I got to hear Boomer ask Parcells how badassed the Pats are compared to every good team over the last 75 years.
> "Hey Bill? How do the 2007 Pats match up to the 1911 Buffalo Treadwaters"



You know, you can't compare any teams to another one in accuality in my opinion. The Patriots would clearly dominate any older team, For the most part. However, we have to keep in mind that schemes were vastly different. The Pats would probably dismantel the 72 dolphins, just because, there wasn't a high potency QB in that era.


----------



## J34 (Jan 4, 2008)

The 72 Dolphins had the easiest schedule of any superbowl participant in NFL histiry which is like 90 teams, give or take. Heck they were underdogs in the Superbowl for Christ sake:shocked:


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 4, 2008)

_broshe_ said:


> You know, you can't compare any teams to another one in accuality in my opinion. The Patriots would clearly dominate any older team, For the most part....schemes were vastly different.



I think so too, cats is faster, stronger, bigger and more students of the game now that Football is trump, even 20 years ago.

I remember thinking that Jerry Rice was the end all be all for that position, now, hell his number are about to be threatened by 3 or 4 guys. IF they stick it out. Not even as long as he had to.

...the dirty Pats still blow


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 4, 2008)

NFL Playoff's FIRST ROUND-WILD CARD!!

_WHO YA GOTS!?!?_​
*JAX @ PITT
WASH @ SEATTLE
N.Y. @ TAMPA BAY
TENN @ SAN DIEGO*


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 4, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> NFL Playoff's FIRST ROUND-WILD CARD!!
> 
> _WHO YA GOTS!?!?_​





Gimme the Jags to crush the Steelers, I hope Eli comes through-I'm going w/ the G-Men, Skins and SuperChargers!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Gimme the Jags to crush the Steelers, I hope Eli comes through-I'm going w/ the G-Men, Skins and SuperChargers!



I agree with three of them.

The G-men go down in Tampa. You know it, they know it, and Eli knows it.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The G-men go down in Tampa. You know it, they know it, and Eli knows it.



I lost 500 bones on my '06 predicted Manning Superbowl last season.
:doh: and no credit for gettin it half right. Only thing Eli knows is FOOTBALL Spank Bay-bee!! Coughlin is a different story.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> I lost 500 bones on my '06 predicted Manning Superbowl last season.
> :doh: and no credit for gettin it half right. Only thing Eli knows is FOOTBALL Spank Bay-bee!! Coughlin is a different story.



Oh, you mean the Eagles beating the Giants last year. Yeah, Eli don't trow to good on his back, BAY-BEE. 

Colts got the right Manning. The other is a piker.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

i will say that my recent disappointment with the NFL has led me to avoid this very thread ... but after last night, seriously ... can i just say that that shit was B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 6, 2008)

ok now i'm done with the playoffs oh well good season tampa just wasn't to be


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

My friend is a Chargers fan. He was so disappointed when they had the best record in the NFL last season...and then lost in the first round of the playoffs. I'm glad they won today.

Who I'm rooting for in the playoffs: Whoever is playing the Cheatriots each week.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i will say that my recent disappointment with the NFL has led me to avoid this very thread ... but after last night, seriously ... can i just say that that shit was B-E-A-UTIFUL.



Hahaha, see we can agree that Hines Ward is the biggest punk in the history of the NFL.

I remember him whining "the better team didn't win today" tears streaming after both AFC title games where the Pats waltzed into Heinz Field and smacked the Steelers around.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


>





Ah Yes. Ye Olde One finger salute.

Meanwhile It is wonderful to have Jennifer here to spar with the guys and bring a female perspective to the ongoing discussion here. She is great fun.

Here we go Steelers, here we go, Pittsburg's going to the Superbowl. 
Or not.

Footy season starts here in March. Go Pies.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ah Yes. Ye Olde One finger salute.
> 
> Meanwhile It is wonderful to have Jennifer here to spar with the guys and bring a female perspective to the ongoing discussion here. She is great fun.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should ASSIGN we American football hooligans out of the race, each an AFL team we can follow until the NFL cranks up again in the late summer. I might try to follow how they're doing. It is about as easy a trying to follow a team 1500 miles away here in the US. 

I know madhatter needs one, Coldy needs one, I need one, Bucs, Skins, Titans and Steelers fans now need one. I call West Coast Eagles (for DAMN good reason). 

Who the hell is Jennifer?? We'll get her one too!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I know madhatter needs one,



Eff that. It's almost rugby season!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Eff that. It's almost rugby season!



Yea, rugby......... the English blokes around here describe it being just like American football, but without pads, helmets, breaks between every 5 -10 second play and oxygen on the sidelines after running more than 10 yards.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yea, rugby......... the English blokes around here describe it being just like American football, but without pads, helmets, breaks between every 5 -10 second play and oxygen on the sidelines after running more than 10 yards.



Yes and it's even more fun to play. There's nothing quite like getting kicked in the head to make you feel alive. Well, once you come to that is.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Coldy needs one...
> 
> Who the hell is Jennifer?? We'll get her one too!



ahem ... well geez guys, i KNOW there's been SUCH a flood of female participants on this thread and all ... it can be soooooo easy to get this one mixed up but uhhhh ...


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 7, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Hahaha, see we can agree that Hines Ward is the biggest punk in the history of the NFL.
> 
> I remember him whining "the better team didn't win today" tears streaming after both AFC title games where the Pats waltzed into Heinz Field and smacked the Steelers around.



oh ... my ... .

hahahahahah you're telling me. i swear, everytime i click on one of my suscribed threads and i see that you've quoted me i almost immediately cringe! but what a pleasant surprise this is! 

yeah, he's a jackass royale with cheese. and when the cameras are off? well let me tell you, i happened to be sitting three rows off the field a couple years back in the dawg pound when the steelers were, surprise surprise, stomping us. every fuckin' time this dude could manage the time his egotistical ass would come sauntering over to the dawg pound to taunt us fans (not that i don't doubt the fact this happens elsewhere, but by god if his antics weren't right in front of my effin' face). i swear to god, if ever i wanted a glass beer bottle back in that stadium... 

but yeah, the guy is a TOTAL chump. i'd pick T.O. over him any day of the week. (partially because TO has yet to be a steeler, too, but that's just my cleveland bias). hines ward is easily, hands down, undoubtedly my most hated player in the league.

and i seriously apologize for just going off on a mega anti-ward rant there.

SO glad (and relieved!) to hear we agree on this one WZ!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Eff that. It's almost rugby season!



Oh yeah, there is the BCS title game tonight still too. So there's that little bit 'o football left. I'm takin' OSU for the supreme vengeance factor.

Yes...I just quoted myself. How terribly pompous.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll say it.....

*GO GIANTS!!!*


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Oh yeah, there is the BCS title game tonight still too. So there's that little bit 'o football left. I'm takin' OSU for the supreme vengeance factor.
> 
> Yes...I just quoted myself. How terribly pompous.



*HAAAAAAAAAAAAANG ON SLOOPY, SLOOPY HANG ON. 

O!
H!
I!
O!*

oh yeah, spanky ... you're going to have to hold that drink at the bar for me, i'm not quiiiite done with my football yet .


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ahem ... well geez guys, i KNOW there's been SUCH a flood of female participants on this thread and all ... it can be soooooo easy to get this one mixed up but uhhhh ...



I thought one was a loud mouthed, cussin, spittin', beer drinkin', Brownies fan happy to deliver a plastic beer bottle directly to your own personal grill.

The other one likes stuffed animals, Barry Manilow songs, the sound of dew drops falling from daffodil petals and Jack Handy's Deep Thoughts. 

Maybe its a Jekyll and Hyde thing. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAANG ON SLOOPY, SLOOPY HANG ON.
> 
> O!
> H!
> ...



Haha, well what a set of pipes there.

Hey...if you're not gonna drink that?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAANG ON SLOOPY, SLOOPY HANG ON.
> 
> O!
> H!
> ...



Okaaaaaaaay, but I've already been asked by two Steelers ladies, one Bucs lady and a Giants lady (who didn't even know they won yesterday). So hurry, run quick like a bunny! :batting:

EDIT: and one JETS fan. Yeah, right.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


>



Behind every cheater is a bunch of people who are pissed off...and rightfully so!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAANG ON SLOOPY, SLOOPY HANG ON.
> 
> O!
> H!
> ...



My dear dear little lady. Poor girl. Again, counting those chickens. 

That beer is getting a little warm. It is for you, you need to drink it. It is all over. Come, come to the dark side. With the other 2007 losers. We want you with us. You can feel the power of the dark side. 

Anyway, I'm trying to keep Madhat off of the drink. Damn kid gets aggressive around free beer. 


<giggle, giggle>


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Anyway, I'm trying to keep Madhat off of the drink. Damn kid gets aggressive around free beer.
> 
> 
> <giggle, giggle>



Ha. Haha. Hahahahaha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Ain't that the truth. Yeah, I probably do drink too much. Just ask my liver. 

...I still want the beer though.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 7, 2008)

Dear Lord,

Thank you for helping Eli take his head out of his bum long enough to beat the Bucs...as there was NO way in hell that Tampa was going to take out Dallas.

Now...please do it again next week?

Thank you,

Jessica


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha. Haha. Hahahahaha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Ain't that the truth. Yeah, I probably do drink too much. Just ask my liver.
> 
> ...I still want the beer though.



WE are going to have to pitch in for "a" beer for the poor girl. Ohio can't get a break in anything right now. 

"a" beer might mean "a whole fargin lot of" in Cleveland-ese.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Thank you for helping Eli take his head out of his bum long enough to beat the Bucs...as there was NO way in hell that Tampa was going to take out Dallas.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you're as Packers as squeaky cheese curds?? Or are you really a Giants fan?? Nice prayer. Always helps.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WE are going to have to pitch in for "a" beer for the poor girl. Ohio can't get a break in anything right now.
> 
> "a" beer might mean "a whole fargin lot of" in Cleveland-ese.



You're whipped Spanky, whipped I say!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You're whipped Spanky, whipped I say!



Yea, that's just your liver talkin'. And its drunk, again. 

Anyways, she is not coming back for a couple of days. So we should start talking about pretty uniforms or (god forbid) SOCCER. That'll bring her back to kick some ass. (Yours not mine)


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I'm guessing you're as Packers as squeaky cheese curds?? Or are you really a Giants fan?? Nice prayer. Always helps.



Can't lie... I've been a Packers fan for 16 years (keep in mind I was an impressionable teenage girl with swoontastic flights of Brett Favre fancy when I started)....and that love has grown to encompass NFL football in general.

However, as deep as my love for the Packers is...my hatred for the Cowboys is deeper. 

I do prefer the Giants over certain teams, even though I do think that Eli is an idiot sometimes and they need to just run the damn ball. 

So, all that said...it's a little of both.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Thank you for helping Eli take his head out of his bum long enough to beat the Bucs...as there was NO way in hell that Tampa was going to take out Dallas.
> 
> ...



Amen :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yea, that's just your liver talkin'. And its drunk, again.



Ha. I wish.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> However, as deep as my love for the Packers is...my hatred for the Cowboys is deeper.



I will never complain about anyone's hatred of the Cowboys.  

But Packer fans hate Bears fans, or up where I live, Vikings fans, so I am a little confused. 

Have you been to Lambeau Field?? I have been there a few years ago to see an Eagles-Packers Monday night game. Great time. Great fans. No snowballs. Eagles won and I didn't have to buy a beer the rest of the night. Better yet, I got out of the stadium alive. :bow:

Welcome. The losers talk more that the winners. Pats, Colts, Pack, Cowboys fans aren't representing too much. 

Hell the biggest poster is a JETS fan. But we just want him to be first in SOMETHING. He doesn't bite. Likes to be scratched behind the ears. Drinks beer. Free beer is his fav. 

Talk trash, lots of trash.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2008)

about an hour ago i was stumbling out of a bar spitting out obscenities and weeping. i pulled out a mailbox or two here and there, and kicked a lady's stroller into oncoming traffic. yes, she was taking a stroll with her baby at 1130pm.

I HATE YOU FOOTBALL (andbaseballandbasketball) -- WHY MUST YOU TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THIS?!?!?!?!?!?! dear god has it been a retardedly rough year being a cleveland fan.

SO ...

if any of you ever really had to wonder WHY...









... but at least i still have this ...








... and i'll ALWAYS have this ...






... because that's the only way we can live with ourselves.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I will never complain about anyone's hatred of the Cowboys.
> 
> But Packer fans hate Bears fans, or up where I live, Vikings fans, so I am a little confused.
> 
> ...




lol... I've been talking trash...well, I've been engaged in a little sparring with Mr. Madhatter anyway...

Anyway, I have been to 3 games at Lambeau. I saw the playoff game where the Packers held Barry Sanders to negative yards...the _Mud Bowl_, aka the NFC Championship game against the 49ers and some game where Yancy Thigpen dropped a touchdown in the endzone. It's funny, cause i thought that i only went to play off games, but being that he played for the steelers and they're an AFC team... I have no idea when the HELL the game was...lol.

And I would take the Vikings over the Bears any day of the week.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I will never complain about anyone's hatred of the Cowboys.




Dallas is America's Team. You don't hate America...do you?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> It's funny, cause i thought that i only went to play off games, but being that he played for the steelers and they're an AFC team... I have no idea when the HELL the game was...lol.




Ha HA! I remember now. It was a regular season game...in 1995. Had Thigpen caught the touchdown, it would have eliminated the Packers from the post season. Or something.

You have no idea how bad that was killing me.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Dallas is America's Team. You don't hate America...do you?



between dallas and new orleans, i'm going to have to ask you guys to keep your shit to yourselves. seriously. i'm being suffocated by your relentless advertising and non-stop "be-our-frieeeeennnnnd" attitudes. cleeeeveland is _myyyyy_ team, for i am from ... cleveland. 

i do not like dallas, nor new orleans, unless they're playing the steelers or the ravens. 

please let me live in my *miserable, loser-ish* city peacefully.

and none of this snarky attitude is directed towards you ryan, (just to clarify! i caught your sarcastic tone!) i'm just coming off of another miserable loss tonight and i am a supreme asshole right now. thus, the ranting and wrath has only begun. 

no worries, this should wrap up somewhere around the time that the cavs decide to stop sucking.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Dallas is America's Team. You don't hate America...do you?



Dallas is America's Team in Mexico. The US is now in Mexico. So Dallas is in Mexico. 

Therefore I hate Mexico. And Dallas. Especially Dallas.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Hell the biggest poster is a JETS fan. But we just want him to be first in SOMETHING. He doesn't bite. Likes to be scratched behind the ears. Drinks beer. Free beer is his fav.



Woof. Woof. :eat2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

We're not laughing at you, we're laughing NEAR you.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> We're not laughing at you, we're laughing NEAR you.



SO uncalled for at this delicate point in time.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ha HA! I remember now. It was a regular season game...in 1995. Had Thigpen caught the touchdown, it would have eliminated the Packers from the post season. Or something.
> 
> You have no idea how bad that was killing me.



You need to go to the Packers Hall of Fame. It is only $10. At least that is what they told the stoopid Iggles fans there (like me). Little old ladies and full grown men were leaving the theatre inside the HOF and CRYING!. Packer fans are rabid, but in a nice way. Too nice. Maybe it is all of the SB wins. 

I don't know what that is like. But either way, it really details games and records and head-to-head history with all of the other NFL teams.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile It is wonderful to have Jennifer here to spar with the guys and bring a female perspective to the ongoing discussion here. She is great fun.
> 
> Here we go Steelers, here we go, Pittsburg's going to the Superbowl.
> Or not.



ahhhhh, shucks susannah!!! :blush: ... you sure do know how to flatter a gal. between this and the deeply kind comment left in my birthday thread, thank ya so very much girlie. you are such a wonderful person and i appreciate the comments so much. :wubu:

... now ... when you go assigning these AFL teams to us losers here in the states, you ARE going to give me the best one to root for, right? i don't want to go losing to spanky or madhatter or any joke like them, ya know?!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> between dallas and new orleans, i'm going to have to ask you guys to keep your shit to yourselves. seriously. i'm being suffocated by your relentless advertising and non-stop "be-our-frieeeeennnnnd" attitudes. cleeeeveland is _myyyyy_ team, for i am from ... cleveland.
> 
> i do not like dallas, nor new orleans, unless they're playing the steelers or the ravens.
> 
> ...



Don't worry; I think the Cavs will win almost twice as many games as the Browns!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Dallas is America's Team in Mexico. The US is now in Mexico. So Dallas is in Mexico.
> 
> Therefore I hate Mexico. And Dallas. Especially Dallas.



Mexico?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Don't worry; I think the Cavs will win almost twice as many games as the Browns!



good GOD. two hits in a row! alright, so spanky, ryan ... are you guys going to alternate with this? anybody else want to throw a punch?!?!?!? huh?!?!? HUH?!?!?!?!?

*weeps in the corner*


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... now ... when you go assigning these AFL teams to us losers here in the states, you ARE going to give me the best one to root for, right? i don't want to go losing to spanky or *madhatter* or any joke like them, ya know?!



I'm still looking for win number 1...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> good GOD. two hits in a row! alright, so spanky, ryan ... are you guys going to alternate with this? anybody else want to throw a punch?!?!?!? huh?!?!? HUH?!?!?!?!?
> 
> *weeps in the corner*



Come on, buck up little trooper! Remember the good times, you know, at the Jets game??


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You need to go to the Packers Hall of Fame. It is only $10. At least that is what they told the stoopid Iggles fans there (like me). Little old ladies and full grown men were leaving the theatre inside the HOF and CRYING!. Packer fans are rabid, but in a nice way. Too nice. Maybe it is all of the SB wins.
> 
> I don't know what that is like. But either way, it really details games and records and head-to-head history with all of the other NFL teams.



I probably SHOULD go, as I know JACK about the Packers before Favre came along...with rather few exceptions. 

I'm not really rabid though. Just...emphatic...lol. And if I do go, I HIGHLY doubt I'll cry...lol.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Come on, buck up little trooper! Remember the good times, you know, at the Jets game??



I think you mean this Jets game... 

The beer in my hand is the only redeeming part of this photo.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

See? Remember? He is freakin' orange. MadHatter was there too.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 8, 2008)

This really deserves its own YTMND or something.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol... I've been talking trash...
> 
> I saw the playoff game where the Packers held Barry Sanders to negative yards...the



I've been meanin to get at you Mwebs-My Superbowl pick are the reigning World Champs vs. the greatness that is #4 :bow: No more mention of the Cowgirls please-I've got a backup manning to show them what's what.

_Go Pack Go_

Since it seems like we have a good smattering of AFC supporters. Hows about you get behind the frontrunning confrence Champs. First step to back to back runs into the SuperChargers. Anybody else want to see the smirk smacked ofa Philly Rivers...WhomTF does he think he is? Good thing for him we're running a special on ass whoopins this Sunday.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> I've been meanin to get at you Mwebs-My Superbowl pick are the reigning World Champs vs. the greatness that is #4 :bow: No more mention of the Cowgirls please-I've got a backup manning to show them what's what.
> 
> _Go Pack Go_



Surf, I am COUNTING on your back up Manning (and the running game) to pound the crap out of the 'girls...lol.

And I have to say, one of my favorite football memories was watching football all day at the BW3's in Fishers about a month ago. I like the Colts, so first watching the Packer game and then the Colts game, in a Colts enviroment was awesome. That was the Packers v St. Louis and Colts v Raiders weekend.

Cleveland won that week too! As for the Jets...well, they were too busy being "demolished" (just kidding...it was only 10 points ) by the Satan Spawn Patriots.

And the Eagles beat Dallas. 


Week 15, O how I loved thee...:smitten:


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Surf, I am COUNTING on your back up Manning (and the running game) to pound the crap out of the 'girls...lol.



You, me and the rent



mszwebs said:


> I like the Colts, so first watching the Packer game and then the Colts game, in a Colts enviroment was awesome. That was the Packers v St. Louis and Colts v Raiders weekend.



Hells yes, BDub is a sweet place to shake off _'the man's' _noise rules.



mszwebs said:


> Cleveland won that week too!*!* As for the Jets...well, they were too busy being "demolished" (just kidding...it was only 10 points )



U.S. Federal mandate states if a Cleveland Sports club 'wins that week' -2 exclamation points are required.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> U.S. Federal mandate states if a Cleveland Sports club 'wins that week' -2 exclamation points are required.





!

It wouldn't let me edit again....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Joe Gibbs resigns as coach of Washington Redskins
Associated Press 


WASHINGTON -- Joe Gibbs resigned as coach and team president of the Washington Redskins on Tuesday.

The Redskins said in a statement that Gibbs will remain part of the Redskins family and serve as a special adviser to owner Dan Snyder. Gibbs was to discuss his decision at a 3 p.m. news conference at Redskins Park.

The Redskins will begin a search for a new coach immediately. Among the certain candidates are two former head coaches on Gibbs' staff, Gregg Williams and Al Saunders.

Gibbs went 31-36, including 1-2 in the playoffs, after emerging from NFL retirement and his NASCAR career to sign a five-year, $27.5 million contract in 2004. He had always maintained that he intended to fulfill the contract, but the 67-year-old coach wavered from that stance Monday when asked if he would return for the final year of his deal.

Gibbs' resignation brings an apparent end to a Hall of Fame career in which he twice raised the Redskins from mediocrity into a playoff team, although he failed in his goal of bringing the team back to the Super Bowl during his second stint in Washington. Gibbs won three NFL titles during his first tenure from 1981-92; the second time around he took the team to the postseason in two of his four seasons.

Gibbs' resignation comes after one of the best coaching performances of his career, his leadership helping the Redskins focus after the death of safety Sean Taylor on Nov. 27. Washington won its final four regular season games after Taylor's funeral, going from 5-7 to 9-7 to claim the final playoff berth in the NFC.

The emotional run ended Saturday, when the Redskins lost 35-14 at Seattle in the wild-card playoffs.

"It was the toughest (season) for me," Gibbs said Monday. "When you go through a season like that, for a while it's kind of hard to re-grasp reality."







Gibbs will address the press at 3 PM EST.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> And the Eagles beat Dallas.



I remember that week. 

While the link shows fantasy football anger, the play was the cream of the crop in Philly legend. It allowed the Iggles to make the Cowboys stand on their home field, in front of their home fans, and watch the clock roll down from 2:00 to ZERO unable to do anything. 

Westbrook is a class player and severely underrated as true representative of what the NFL wants to showcase in players. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkrRTYbVmpU&feature=related


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tony Romo and Jessica Simpson shared a lovely vacation together. I'm so very happy for them. I hope she boinked his brains out. I'm such a hopeless romantic.

May the Simpson curse last through to next weekend!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the shit I have to live with buddies who are Packers fans. Hell, I'm on the WI western border, so I guess I should expect it. 

Email sent to me today. I know the team names can change, but still. 

---------------------------------
A man goes to the Philadelphia Eagles ticket officeinquiring about purchasing play-off tickets. The ticket teller replied that there weren't any tickets for sale because the Eagles did not make it to the play-offs.

The following day the same man goes to the Philadelphia Eagles ticket office and inquires about purchasing Eagles play-off tickets. The ticket teller politely replies that there weren't any tickets for sale because the Eagles did not make it to the play-offs.

This goes on for an entire week!

The man goes back to the Eagles ticket office inquiring about play-off tickets and the teller says none are for sale because the Eagles did not make it to the play-offs.

And yet another week of this goes by and the man still is asking the ticket teller about Eagles play-off tickets. Finally, ticket teller in a loud voice says, *I'VE TOLD YOU FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS THERE WERE NOT ANY TICKETS AVAILABLE BECAUSE THE THE EAGLES DID NOT MAKE THE PLAY-OFFS!*


The man replied,

I know! I drive all the way from Green Bay just to hear you say that!
-------------------------------------


Grrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr !



Ha, well maybe these will assuage your pain Spanky. Or at least the second one...

*Numero Uno:*
A guy walks into a bar with a dachshund under his arm. The dog is wearing a Jets jersey helmet and is holding Jets pom poms.

The bartender says,"Hey! No pets allowed in here! You'll have to leave!"

The man begs, "Look I'm desperate. We're both big fans, my TV is broken, and this is the only place we can see the game!"

After securing a promise that the dog will behave and warning him that if there is any trouble they will be thrown out, the bartender relents and allows them to stay in the bar and watch the game.

The game begins with the Jets receiving a kickoff. They march down field stop at the 30,and kick a field goal. With that the dog jumps up on the bar and begins walking up and down the bar giving everyone a high-five.

The bartender says,"Wow that is the most amazing thing I've ever seen! What does the dog do if they score a touchdown?"

"I don't know," replies the owner, "I've only had him for four years."

*Numero Dos:*
Two boys are playing football in Central Park when one is attacked by a rabid Rottweiler. Thinking quickly, the other boy rips off a board of the nearby fence, wedges it down the dog's collar and twists, breaking the dogs neck.

A reporter who was strolling by sees the incident, and rushes over to interview the boy.

"Young Giants Fan Saves Friend From Vicious Animal," he starts writing in his notebook.

"But I'm not a Giants fan," the little hero replied.

"Sorry, since we are in New York, I just assumed you were." said the reporter and starts again. "Little Jets Fan Rescues Friend From Horrific Attack" he continued writing in his notebook.

"I'm not a Jets fan either," the boy said.

"I assumed everyone in New York was either for the Giants or Jets. What team do you root for?" the reporter asked.

"I'm a Cowboys fan," the child said.

The reporter starts a new sheet in his notebook and writes, "Little Redneck Maniac Kills Beloved Family Pet."


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 9, 2008)

at least I have the '08 NASCAR season to look forward to 

Cowboys win over the G men,
Packers win over Seattle
Colts win over Chargers
Jaguars win over the Cheatriots


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, well maybe these will assuage your pain Spanky. Or at least the second one...
> 
> *Numero Uno:*
> A guy walks into a bar with a dachshund under his arm. The dog is wearing a Jets jersey helmet and is holding Jets pom poms.
> ...



Great stuff. I laughed I cried. I mostly cried. 

Now on with the Cowboy bashing.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Great stuff. I laughed I cried. I mostly cried.
> 
> Now on with the Cowboy bashing.



I'm sure we all remember this episode, but to refresh your memory, here's a quiz from 2002:

Math and science
Nate Newton
Plenty of weighty questions surround former Cowboy Nate Newton.
1. Which is the heaviest?
A. Cowboys tackle Aaron Gibson
B. The combined weight of Serena and Venus Williams
C. The combined weight of Destiny's Child
D. The combined weight of marijuana found in vans with former Cowboy Nate Newton

(ANSWER: D -- Newton was arrested on two occasions, once with 215 pounds of marijuana and then with 173 pounds of marijuana, for a total of 388 pounds, eight pounds more than Gibson weighs, about 50 pounds more than Beyonce Knowles, Kelly Rowland and Michelle Williams of Destiny's Child and about 80 pounds more than the Williams' sisters.)

2. Story problem: If Nate Newton used two vans to transport 388 pounds of marijuana and a fully loaded Chevy Grand Caravan costs $44,000 and A's outfielder Jeremy Giambi was picked up in Las Vegas with about a half-ounce of marijuana the same day Jason Giambi signed a $120 million contract with the Yankees, how many pounds of Newton's stash could the Giambi brothers afford to haul to spring training?

(ANSWER: It's a trick question -- it all depends on whether Detective Olden Polynice is policing the border crossing.)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

I've always seen this one with Packers and Vikings. (switched depending on who is tellin')

-------------------------------
Three Viking fans and three Packer fans are travelling by train to the Pro Football Hall of Fame. At the station, the three Packer fans each buy tickets and watch as the three Viking fans buy only a single ticket between them.

"How are three people going to travel on only one ticket?"

asks a Packer fan.

"Watch and you'll see," answers a Viking fan. They all board the train.

The Packer fans take their respective seats but all three Viking fans cram into a restroom and close the door behind them. Shortly after the train has departed, the conductor comes around collecting tickets.

He knocks on the restroom door and says, "ticket please." The door opens just a crack and a single arm emerges with a ticket in hand.

The conductor takes it and moves on.

The Packer fans saw this and agreed it was quite a clever idea.

After visiting the Hall of Fame, the Packer fans decide to copy the Viking fans (as they always do) on the return trip and save some money (not wanting to be out-done by a bunch of Purple People Eaters).

When the Packer fans get to the station, they buy a single ticket for the return trip.

To their astonishment, the Viking fans don't buy a ticket at all.

"How are you going to travel without a ticket?" asks one perplexed Packer fan. "Watch and you'll see," answers a Viking fan.

When they board the train the three Packer fans cram into a restroom and the three Viking fans cram into another one nearby. The train departs. Shortly afterward, one of the Viking fans leaves his restroom and walks over to the restroom where the Packer fans are hiding. He knocks on the door and says, "Ticket, please."


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

Just in case Coldy peeks in now and then. (she must be really pissed off)

Q: What do you call 53 people sitting around the TV watching the Superbowl?

A: The Philadelphia Eagles
B: The New York Jets
C: The Cleveland Browns
D: All of the above


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Just in case Coldy peeks in now and then. (she must be really pissed off)
> 
> Q: What do you call 53 people sitting around the TV watching the Superbowl?
> 
> ...



And the Jets are still second fiddle...


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 9, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Detective Olden Polynice is policing the border crossing.)



*OFFICER POLYNICE*!! 
...and his badge.

RACK THAT MESSAGE BOARD POSTER!!!


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 9, 2008)

And so we come down to a few academic questions 
Saturday 4:30 ET @ Green Bay
1) Are Seattle a footnote in Brett's last chapter (and if the C-squawks do send the Pack packin', how far can they possibly go?)

Saturday 8:00 ET, @ New England
2) (will Indy get another crack at the guys who stopped their streak: aka the PATS)?
...especially if Jacksonville's running attack rips through the Pats? Now that Belichick's been on the cover of Sports Illustrated---JINX JINX JINX-- how far can they go? Given the Pats slow starts (behind in a few games since November) + their bye, can Brady comeback from 4 touchdowns down? Or are they the team of destiny? 
(cue the organs, violins, choirs...)

Sunday 1 pm ET @ Indianapolis
3) will LT gain for more yards against Indy's D than last week (when he had a really tough night... 10 yards on 5 carries for the whole first HALF?) Speaking of a team of destiny, hm, guess who has the second longest current winning streak in the NFL (hint...NOT Indy). And how do Peyton & his healthy receivers match up against the best secondary in the NFL...? Who's going to be eating Cro (martie)? But home field may be the deciding factor.

Sunday 4 pm ET @ Dallas
4) are the Giants as good as they looked last week (when manning jr seemed to find himself for at least a few minutes in the 2nd half)? are the Cowboys as bad as they've looked lately (when Romo's eyes have been romo-ing all over the stands, looking for a particular blonde, i guess)? Speaking of rematches, which is more dramatic: a superbowl rematch of the Pats & Cowboys, or the Pats & Giants? 

In the superbowl, who wants to see Brady vs Brett (cool genius vs cajun _idiot savant_...)? Or would it be better to see Payton vs Eli (a real family feud), Indy vs NY? 

As Ronnie Hawkins might have asked... _*Who do you love? *_


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> *OFFICER POLYNICE*!!
> ...and his badge.
> 
> RACK THAT MESSAGE BOARD POSTER!!!




Uhhh...what? Please explain? From what I understand I'm to be thrown on The Rack. Isn't a 4-12 season enough?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Uhhh...what? Please explain? From what I understand I'm to be thrown on The Rack. Isn't a 4-12 season enough?!?!?!?!



MadHat, you young sports nation Padwan. Racking is a good thing. Jim Rome uses it on his radio show for callers that "nail it". I think it means that they keep the tape to use in the future and they may be called back for a yearly showdown betwixt the best callers. 

So good you did. Proud you should be. A Super Bowl success you will never see.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> MadHat, you young sports nation Padwan. Racking is a good thing. Jim Rome uses it on his radio show for callers that "nail it". I think it means that they keep the tape to use in the future and they may be called back for a yearly showdown betwixt the best callers.
> 
> So good you did. Proud you should be. A Super Bowl success you will never see.



Ha, I've only ever heard Jim Rome's radio show once and have pretty much steered clear of his TV show (is it still on???), so hence my ignorance. HOOOOWEVER, I will gladly challenge all comers in a future sports fan showdown. Areeee yoooouuu reeeaddy? (Korn anyone? No? Too long ago?)

And yeah, I'll never see a Super Bowl. Thanks for reminding me, no really, thanks a bunch. :thumbs up:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> Sunday 4 pm ET @ Dallas
> 4) are the Giants as good as they looked last week (when manning jr seemed to find himself for at least a few minutes in the 2nd half)? are the Cowboys as bad as they've looked lately (when Romo's eyes have been romo-ing all over the stands, looking for a particular blonde, i guess)? Speaking of rematches, which is more dramatic: a superbowl rematch of the Pats & Cowboys, or the Pats & Giants?





Ok, I know the Giants don't have a great record against the Cowboys this season and even though Eli has been lookin good, lets face it, he's inconsistent at best. Still, I believe there is hope! With a tight game against the Pats and last weekends win (and the Simpson curse) under their belts they have a fighting chance. I'd LOVE to see the Giants go on to the Big Game. I don't know if it will happen but I'm excited and hopeful. No offense to any Cowboy fans out there but I'd really love to see the Giants spank them soundly and send them to bed this weekend.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

I've said it before, and i'll say it again.

The Giants will win if they run the ball consistantly THROUGHOUT the game. Which they better, or I'm kicking some ass.

that said...

Giants over the Girls 
Packers over Holmgre - um, The Seahawks
Indy over San Diego
And...

As for the Pats and the Jags...in my head it's a tie. I HATE the Patriots (perfect season has nothing to do with it... I've hated them for years)...but they're good...but so is Jacksonville...um...ok... I dunno...

Pats over Jags.

Damn it.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

MadHat... it's ok.

You were better than the Dolphins


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 10, 2008)

A consistent intelligent post from someone in Wisconsin... Obviously knows football, possibly a Packers fan.

Hmmmm... i can't see the top of your head in the photo. Are you concealing cheese? Isnt' that a 15 yard penalty (at least in the weight room)? 

...are you a latent cheesehead?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> MadHat... it's ok.
> 
> You were better than the Dolphins



Yeah but they get the #1 pick... 

You see, in Jet-land every silver lining surely has a cloud around it.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Yeah but they get the #1 pick...
> 
> You see, in Jet-land every silver lining surely has a cloud around it.



ugh. don't mention the draft please.

i seriously have nothing to look forward until training camp next summer. 

now everyone! unite with me and let's whine together!!! 

(or cry into our beers?)


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ugh. don't mention the draft please.
> 
> i seriously have nothing to look forward until training camp next summer.
> 
> ...



AGREED. In fact, in lieu of, or perhaps in addition to, unified whining, I believe the appropriate response to any football-related issue from here on out should be the following (hey since you mentioned beer!):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS40XEyQXlc

Because this is how all TRUE fans of star-crossed teams deal with it. 

And if you guys aren't irish, that's still cool.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 10, 2008)

I lent my 360 out to a friend and am going through serious Madden withdrawal. 

So last night I grabbed a Tecmo Super Bowl rom and have been running roughshod over the NFL with leading rusher and passer QB EAGLES

QB EAGLES is so nasty, not even Lawrence Taylor can stop QB EAGLES. Be it a bomb to Keith Jackson or a 95 yard scramble QB EAGLES is going to score and you cannot stop him. Forget Bo Jackson and Christian Okoye, it's all about QB EAGLES.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

A youtube love letter to QB EAGLES (Randall Cunningham for those of you unawares)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IS5OF2AeMQ

I still prefer Tecmo Bo though, call me a traditionalist. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PBvOxicz-0

But what makes these great is that they're both against.....The Patriots!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh and just in case anyone is nostalgic...

http://www.nintendo8.com/game/321/tecmo_super_bowl/


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> QB EAGLES is so nasty, not even Lawrence Taylor can stop QB EAGLES. Be it a bomb to Keith Jackson or a 95 yard scramble QB EAGLES is going to score and you cannot stop him. Forget Bo Jackson and Christian Okoye, it's all about QB EAGLES.



DID SOMEONE MENTION TECMO SUPER BOWL?!

i'm not going to lie to you, i ran the boarddd with the giants. #56 was my life line. although simms and meggett kept me up and running during offense with ease. but yeah, i'd say the roughest teams to roll through were the eagles (i will agree with you once again, wz, "qb eagles" was the offensive equivalent of LT and perhaps then some), the raiders, the oilers and of course the gran-daddy, mothereffin' 49ers. those fuckers stopped a couple super bowl runs for me, and i was not pleased.

i still root for the giants just from my loyalty to them as a kid. ah, memories.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

Because I refuse to discuss the current football season any longer, this thread will now turn to the glory days of virtual sports. With that I present a completely subjective list of the greatest video game athletes of all-time, found god knows where on teh webs. How many of these guys do you remember? Me? ALL OF THEM. But I'd switch Roenick and Bo. No question J.R. was an absolute force in the early NHL games, but nothing comes close to the legend of Tecmo Bo.

http://www.epinions.com/content_3531055236

However, Roenick will be forever immortalized because of this now-famous scene from an all-time classic guy's movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3vHbOilhpc


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

jeeeeeeesus, can you just create an nhl thread in the lounge already so that when i sign on i can ignore it?

you're suffocating me with hockey talk. not that i won't watch an occasional game, and by GOD is sidney crosby HOTTTT (which had my uncle seconds away from hitting me at new years' dinner) but still... STILL. i seriously cannot get engaged in a hockey game, only in sidney crosby's hotness. guess that makes me a pittsburgh fan in SOMETHING.

sorry, i'm pretty much ass backwards. i like hockey about as much as most people like watching golf, and i like watching golf about as much as most boys like watching hockey.

my dad's fault.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> A consistent intelligent post from someone in Wisconsin... Obviously knows football, possibly a Packers fan.
> 
> Hmmmm... i can't see the top of your head in the photo. Are you concealing cheese? Isnt' that a 15 yard penalty (at least in the weight room)?
> 
> ...are you a latent cheesehead?



Cheeseheads are ridiculous. I shun the cheesehead like a Cowboys fan shuns Jessica Simpson.

But yes...I am a Packers fan. Die-hard, now that Aaron Rodgers has decent hair again.

I've had a love-hate relationship with football for years now... I get too into it and then I run screaming in frustration. I only know a little bit about football when it comes down to it...and yet, I know totally random bits of information that I don't even know WHY I know...lol. 

I learned a lot this season, because i got together with my friends every sunday and monday for games...so I am 1,000 times more football save than i ever was...to the point where i can now hold intelligent conversation and make picks that actually have a shot at being accurate.

Thank you...

Monologue by Jessica


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> jeeeeeeesus, can you just create an nhl thread in the lounge already so that when i sign on i can ignore it?
> 
> you're suffocating me with hockey talk. not that i won't watch an occasional game, and by GOD is sidney crosby HOTTTT (which had my uncle seconds away from hitting me at new years' dinner) but still... STILL. i seriously cannot get engaged in a hockey game, only in sidney crosby's hotness. guess that makes me a pittsburgh fan in SOMETHING.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry what were you saying about hockey? We have our ways to make you believe...


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

i was saying this about hockey...








oh. ma. gahd. who wouldn't want to straddle THAT?!?!! :smitten:


i can't believe i just posted this in the NFL thread. AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. yes. point for me.

i fear i might be getting banned from this thread soon. THANKS, HOCKEY!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i was saying this about hockey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Lord...yes please...


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> LOTS OF DANGEROUS, OFF TOPIC BLATHER



Enough.

Let's get this once proud, thriving mosaic of brilliant contributions back on sturdy ground.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> jeeeeeeesus, can you just create an nhl thread in the lounge already so that when i sign on i can ignore it?
> 
> you're suffocating me with hockey talk. not that i won't watch an occasional game, and by GOD is sidney crosby HOTTTT (which had my uncle seconds away from hitting me at new years' dinner) but still... STILL. i seriously cannot get engaged in a hockey game, only in sidney crosby's hotness. guess that makes me a pittsburgh fan in SOMETHING.
> 
> ...



I actually had a NHL thread in the lounge but it got no love. Yet another reason why I pray that the NFL folds oneday! Yeah people, try watching a REAL sport, you just might like it!!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i was saying this about hockey...
> 
> 
> oh. ma. gahd. who wouldn't want to straddle THAT?!?!! :smitten:
> ...



Actually, I believe the phrase you're looking for is 'hip check' or we'd also have accepted 'body check.'
There's no straddling in hockey little lady.  But it's ok, you're forgiven, this time.

Devil's sport? DEVIL'S SPORT?!?!!? 
....new jersey sucks anyway.

Hockey's the most intense, fast-paced, red-blooded, in your face smash-mouth game of grit and skill there is! :shocked:

Edit: *ahem* "If you're dating a hockey player raise your hand, if you're not raise your standards."


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, I believe the phrase you're looking for is 'hip check' or we'd also have accepted 'body check.'
> There's no straddling in hockey little lady.  But it's ok, you're forgiven, this time.
> 
> Devil's sport? DEVIL'S SPORT?!?!!?
> ...



Couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

Since this is the NFL thread, if I see the Brady Quinn EAS commercial one more time, I am walking to Cleveland and hanging him from the goal posts. He is so overrated its not even funny!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Holy Lord...yes please...



hahahahahaha!!!!! YES! females unite over delicious yummy looking boys.

thanks for the support *mszwebs*!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!! YES! females unite over delicious yummy looking boys.
> 
> thanks for the support *mszwebs*!



You two are a couple of wannabe molesters I swear...  
He's Sid THE KID. Hear that? THE KID! K.I.D.! What is this world coming to?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> jeeeeeeesus, can you just create an nhl thread in the lounge already so that when i sign on i can ignore it?





JMCGB said:


> I actually had a NHL thread in the lounge but it got no love.



i think it would only be suitable to say that that's EXACTLY my point.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> _Cheeseheads are ridiculous. I shun the cheesehead like a Cowboys fan shuns Jessica Simpson._
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> by Jessica



:bow:
Sig worthy


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, I believe the phrase you're looking for is 'hip check' or we'd also have accepted 'body check.'
> There's no straddling in hockey little lady.  But it's ok, you're forgiven, this time.



psh, as long as it gets the job done i don't care WHAT you want to call it.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

Sidney is great, no doubt about it. However the NHL needs to showcase other stars as well. Zetterberg and Datsyuk def come to mind, and somehow Niklas Lidstrom is probably the second greatest defenseman of all time, right behind Bobby Orr.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I actually had a NHL thread in the lounge but it got no love.



It got the love from the people that count Jake, from the people that count. Remember that.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You two are a couple of wannabe molesters I swear...
> He's Sid THE KID. Hear that? THE KID! K.I.D.! What is this world coming to?



19 = legal = game on.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> It got the love from the people that count Jake, from the people that count. Remember that.



what, did i post there or something? i don't remember doing that...


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> 19 = legal = game on.



What you mean like this?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> what, did i post there or something? i don't remember doing that...



You must have misread something in that previous statement methinks.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> 19 = legal = game on.



A year ago his age would have been discounted 30% here in 'murika. You're lucky.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 10, 2008)

You guys are cool in my book, but damn. How on earth, God's Green earth, can you talk Ice. In an *NFL *thread. On the eve of the best week of ball of the season. With the defenDING WORLD CHAMPS SET TO TAKE ON PHIL RIVERS AND L.T. (pictured below) _AND _scar my eyes w/ some half neked dude. I'M @ WORK PEOPLE!!







Mubad but The extent of my Hockey knowledge begins and ends w/ Blades of Steel on the 8-bit-er


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> What you mean like this?



hahahaha i believe the type of games i had in mind would not be most suitable on the ice. jus' sayin'.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> It got the love from the people that count Jake, from the people that count. Remember that.



True, I knew I could count on you Travis. Such a shame that the greatest game on earth doesnt get the attention it deserves.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> psh, as long as it gets the job done i don't care WHAT you want to call it.



Sorry to break your heart Jen, but it looks like Sid's playing for the other team, and playing 'catcher' if you will. Sorry to break it to ya


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahaha i believe the type of games i had in mind would not be most suitable on the ice. jus' sayin'.



Clearly you've never dated a hockey player. 

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> You guys are cool in my book, but damn. How on earth, God's Green earth, can you talk Ice. In an *NFL *thread. On the eve of the best week of ball of the season. With the defenDING WORLD CHAMPS SET TO TAKE ON PHIL RIVERS AND L.T. (pictured below) _AND _scar my eyes w/ some half neked dude. I'M @ WORK PEOPLE!!
> 
> Mubad but The extent of my Hockey knowledge begins and ends w/ Blades of Steel on the 8-bit-er



i'm sorry are you talking about THIS half naked dude?








just.... wondering .... :smitten:

other than that surf, i'm going to have to side with you on opinions regarding the nfl. i'm only supporting the topic for more pictures of crosby. other than that, try reviving your thread jake. uuuuuugh.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Clearly you've never dated a hockey player.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha!



You have all the answers tonight man, i love it.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Clearly you've never dated a hockey player.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha!



two who've played hockey. neither note-worthy of anything.

your theory is severely flawed based on my prior experiences.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> two who've played hockey. neither note-worthy of anything.
> 
> your theory is severely flawed based on my prior experiences.



*Ahem* Correction: A REAL hockey player. There, fixed that for ya.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> *Ahem* Correction: A REAL hockey player. There, fixed that for ya.



so wait, are you setting up something for me and sidney?!?!?!?!

SHUCKS, TRAV. YOU'RE TOO KIND!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> so wait, are you setting up something for me and sidney?!?!?!?!
> 
> SHUCKS, TRAV. YOU'RE TOO KIND!!!



ZING!


....I hate you


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i'm sorry are you talking about THIS half naked dude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats ok Jen, you can roll your eyes all you want, but it doesnt change the fact that I am going to continue to talk hockey here with Travis.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> ZING!
> 
> 
> ....I hate you



OH. WHO HAS ALL THE ANSWERS NOW?!

me.

jen wins. again. run along now, boys.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> OH. WHO HAS ALL THE ANSWERS NOW?!
> 
> me.
> 
> jen wins. again. run along now, boys.



I only see men here, so we'll gladly stick around thaaaanks.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Thats ok Jen, you can roll your eyes all you want, but it doesnt change the fact that I am going to continue to talk hockey here with Travis.



oh jake, what happened between you and me? we used to be on such good terms but now all we do is butt heads. ah well. i guess i'll stand my ground.

and i'll keep rolling my eyes, but i think what will ultimately make this complete THREADJACK-PLAN of yours tolerable is me popping in occasionally to do this.

COUNT ON THIS PICTURE EVERY TIME YOU TALK NHL. i will not disappoint.






ah, there we go ... MUCH better. :smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I only see men here, so we'll gladly stick around thaaaanks.



boys. and i still win.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh jake, what happened between you and me? we used to be on such good terms but now all we do is butt heads. ah well. i guess i'll stand my ground.
> 
> and i'll keep rolling my eyes, but i think what will ultimately make this complete THREADJACK-PLAN of yours tolerable is me popping in occasionally to do this.
> 
> ...



We are still on good terms Jen, nothing wrong with butting heads. We cant agree on everything right? If it is any consolation, you have amazing taste in music and that counts for a lot in my book!!! Oh yeah Bernie Kosar for president in 09!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh jake, what happened between you and me? we used to be on such good terms but now all we do is butt heads. ah well. i guess i'll stand my ground.
> 
> and i'll keep rolling my eyes, but i think what will ultimately make this complete THREADJACK-PLAN of yours tolerable is me popping in occasionally to do this.
> 
> ...



Sidney Crosby :wubu: Buttsecks


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a stupid thread.


Concurrently, I also feel for anybody who has at anytime posted in this thread and now has to hear

YOU HAVE 7894764938784379854578 NEW MESSAGES


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 10, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> This is a stupid thread.




It can ramble on sometimes I agree, and it is Playoff time.
but the cats here know Football-if nothing else the individual histories of there distinctive teams and I dig that abou it.

The only other option is that you can eat crap and kick rocks-:eat1:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> The only other option is that you can eat crap and kick rocks-:eat1:



That's called being a Jets fan. It's ok, I'm used to it. Though it's an acquired lifestyle.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

Almost forgot to mention that I got to talk to Lavar Arrington the other day. He buys his dog food from the store I work in. He is a cool cat for sure. Brian Westbrook also buys his dog food there, and now that his season is over, he should be coming in sometime soon.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> It can ramble on sometimes I agree, and it is Playoff time.
> but the cats here know Football-if nothing else the individual histories of there distinctive teams and I dig that abou it.
> 
> The only other option is that you can eat crap and kick rocks-:eat1:



don't start me on the playoffs surf. 

YOU, of all people, should know just about how much a *clevelander* likes to talk about _that_ right now. *coughcough*

... that's what i thought.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2008)

If this peace offering does not work, nothing will.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!! YES! females unite over delicious yummy looking boys.
> 
> thanks for the support *mszwebs*!



Anytime CC!!!



themadhatter said:


> You two are a couple of wannabe molesters I swear...



Oh, pleaselol



cold comfort said:


> boys. and i still win.



She does. Really.



cold comfort said:


> COUNT ON THIS PICTURE EVERY TIME YOU TALK NHL. i will not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count on ME not to object 



SurfDUI said:


> :bow:
> Sig worthy



Thank you verra muchly. (now why isnt it in YOURS?)


Ok. Now. Back to football...


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> If this peace offering does not work, nothing will.



Jake you're doing it wrong... (and yes, this is the WORST. PHOTOSHOP. EVER. Hey I was rushing it)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread is starting to smell funny. 

Its making me feel kinda oogy.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> That's called being a Jets fan. It's ok, I'm used to it. Though it's an acquired lifestyle.



I wasn't refferin to you pop, just that dbag talkin bout the thread.

DUDE-you, me, SuperCold were all family under the guise of the American Football Confrence:bow:

Go Colts


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> I wasn't refferin to you pop, just that dbag talkin bout the thread.
> 
> DUDE-you, me, SuperCold were all family under the guise of the American Football Confrence:bow:
> 
> Go Colts



Haha, I know, but I'm never above poking fun at myself. Cause, you know, that's how you rationalize being a Jets fan. Hahahaha. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, I know, but I'm never above poking fun at myself. :bow:



I go away and you got girls postin pics of hot hockey players with shaved chests?? Shaved?? Are you freakin' kidding me?? Eric Lindros NEVER shaved his chest. Wayne Gretzky probably didn't have any to shave. 

You are a bad babysitter. 

If you're gonna post pics of real men, how 'bout starting with Broadway Joe in pantyhose. Now that's a man.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I go away and you got girls postin pics of hot hockey players with shaved chests?? Shaved?? Are you freakin' kidding me?? Eric Lindros NEVER shaved his chest. Wayne Gretzky probably didn't have any to shave.
> 
> You are a bad babysitter.
> 
> If you're gonna post pics of real men, how 'bout starting with Broadway Joe in pantyhose. Now that's a man.



I'll do you one better Spanky...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23dBG27gnuU


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I'll do you one better Spanky...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23dBG27gnuU



You can watch that and not watch an ABBA video? Its all 70s bay-bee.

Pussy. 

It is kinda scary when you know its gonna be Joe at the end. Even if I watch it over and over. It still scares me at the end.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You can watch that and not watch an ABBA video? Its all 70s bay-bee.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> It is kinda scary when you know its gonna be Joe at the end. Even if I watch it over and over. It still scares me at the end.



Why not ABBA? Because I don't want to have to take an electric drill to my head to forget about it afterwards!

And yes, the Namath commercial is, in a word: creepy. :blink:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I go away and you got girls postin pics of hot hockey players with shaved chests?? Shaved?? Are you freakin' kidding me?? Eric Lindros NEVER shaved his chest. Wayne Gretzky probably didn't have any to shave.
> 
> You are a bad babysitter.
> 
> If you're gonna post pics of real men, how 'bout starting with Broadway Joe in pantyhose. Now that's a man.




Meh...you were not here...it was something else to look at...lol


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Meh...you were not here...it was something else to look at...lol



What I'm not good enough for you lot?! Pfft!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> What I'm not good enough for you lot?! Pfft!



I said something ELSE...lol...not the ONLY thing to look at


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I go away and you got girls postin pics of hot hockey players with shaved chests?? Shaved?? Are you freakin' kidding me?? Eric Lindros NEVER shaved his chest. Wayne Gretzky probably didn't have any to shave.
> 
> You are a bad babysitter.
> 
> If you're gonna post pics of real men, how 'bout starting with Broadway Joe in pantyhose. Now that's a man.



ahem, spanky, the name is jennifer, cold comfort if you' nasty. not a girl, but a w-o-m-a-n. and thank you for acknowledging that hockey player as being hot. mighty fine and CORRECT of you, sir.

and don't get me started on that chest. fuck, i gotta wake up for work in the morning, man. :smitten:

now, we were just starting to reel ourselves back into football talk and look what you've gone and done. talking about shaved chests and men in pantyhose. looks like you're no better than trav.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Meh...you were not here...it was something else to look at...lol



Gah! Now you're just bein' mean. 

I like it.

Seahawks 30, Packers 17. Farve throws 3 interceptions. 

There, I said it. 

Now back to the cute boys thread with Guy Smiley as the MC.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Gah! Now you're just bein' mean.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...




_And yet another week of this goes by and the man still is asking the ticket teller about Eagles play-off tickets. Finally, ticket teller in a loud voice says,* I'VE TOLD YOU FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS THERE WERE NOT ANY TICKETS AVAILABLE BECAUSE THE THE EAGLES DID NOT MAKE THE PLAY-OFFS!*


The man replied,

I know! I drive all the way from Green Bay just to hear you say that! _


Eat me. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ahem, spanky, the name is jennifer, cold comfort if you' nasty. not a girl, but a w-o-m-a-n. and thank you for acknowledging that hockey player as being hot. mighty fine and CORRECT of you, sir.
> 
> and don't get me started on that chest. fuck, i gotta wake up for work in the morning, man. :smitten:
> 
> now, we were just starting to reel ourselves back into football talk and look what you've gone and done. talking about shaved chests and men in pantyhose. looks like you're no better than trav.



So how ARE you doing? 

And I know you're a woman. Really, I do. :blush:

So Jennifer and cold comfort are the same person?? So which one is pissed about the Ohio attachments?? :happy:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> now, we were just starting to reel ourselves back into football talk and look what you've gone and done. talking about shaved chests and men in pantyhose. looks like you're no better than trav.





Spanky said:


> Now back to the cute boys thread with Guy Smiley as the MC.



Uhh..umm...crap, well, ummm....shit. I'm all out of clever/smart-ass rebuttals. 

I've just been zinged...twice! :doh:

And NEITHER of you got my name right!   

....at least I have the Yankees...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Eat me. :kiss2:



THAT, my dear, is a totally different thread. 

You girls play rough. Uh, I mean ladies, uh W-O-M-E-N. 

Sorry. 

Here's one. Which team is the only team to beat the Packer's great Vince Lombardi in the playoffs. It is the same team that still has a perfect playoff record against said Packers.

Here's a hint. 4th and 26.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> ....at least I have the Yankees...



That BETTER be a football team or there's gonna be naked-chested Derek Jeters posted. 

<barf>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, if you don't like pictures of hockey players lounging around bare chested why not 2007 NFL Thread frequenters? Feeling brave gentlemen?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> THAT, my dear, is a totally different thread.
> 
> You girls play rough. Uh, I mean ladies, uh W-O-M-E-N.
> 
> ...



Since my trip the the Packers HOF hasn't had a chance to move from this board to reality...why don't you just assuage my buring curiosity now...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, if you don't like pictures of hockey players lounging around bare chested why not 2007 NFL Thread frequenters? Feeling brave gentlemen?



I'll double that dare....lol.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

HEY SURF!

Who did you root for before Indianapolis ripped the Colts away from Baltimore?? I mean did you root for Cleveland or Pittsburgh, Cincinnati maybe?? 

There are still Packer fans in Minnesota from before the Vikings franchise started up in the early 60s. They never converted. Good for them. 

I loved the Colts growing up. I was allowed to root for an AFC team along with the Eagles. The Colts were that team. I just have trouble seeing them in Indy. Why didn't Indy change the name??

Ever see the movie Diner?? There is a great scene where a guy quizzes his fiancee about the history of the Colts and her score will decide if the wedding is to go on. She doesn't pass. But I won't give away what happens. Riot stuff.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> THAT, my dear, is a totally different thread.
> 
> You girls play rough. Uh, I mean ladies, uh W-O-M-E-N.
> 
> ...




Blah Blah Blah...of course it's the Eagles...How could I have possibly thought it was another, better team...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, if you don't like pictures of hockey players lounging around bare chested why not 2007 NFL Thread frequenters? Feeling brave gentlemen?



Oh Nancy dear. First off, you deserve an eloquent response being that you are a poster here who will be rooting hard against the Cowbutts. I like that. 

I would need an exception made on the bare chest for I am a male with hair. Second, I guess the request was made of the younger men here and not an old sot like me. Third, I ain't shaving for nobody.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> How could I have possibly thought it was another, better team...



DA AIN'T ONE.

Well except for the Browns......in 1964. 

Where'd that wayback machine go?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> That BETTER be a football team or there's gonna be naked-chested Derek Jeters posted.
> 
> <barf>



What you mean like this?







OOOOOOHHHHH! BET YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT ONE COMING!  I made it nice and big for you Spanky!  (Yeah, I'm so weird I know)

And what's this? A double-dare? Well we shall see what tomorrow brings then...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh Nancy dear. First off, you deserve an eloquent response being that you are a poster here who will be rooting hard against the Cowbutts. I like that.
> 
> I would need an exception made on the bare chest for I am a male with hair. Second, I guess the request was made of the younger men here and not an old sot like me. Third, I ain't shaving for nobody.




I don't think she said anything other than "bare chested," which, in this case...means the lack of clothing...NOT the lack of hair.

Also...I don't recall an age limit being set...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> What you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bet that you have that on your hard drive. 

Busted.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And what's this? A double-dare? Well we shall see what tomorrow brings then...



I'm all eyes...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I don't think she said anything other than "bare chested," which, in this case...means the lack of clothing...NOT the lack of hair.
> 
> Also...I don't recall an age limit being set...



An oldie but a ......well an oldie. Sorry Surf. This thread went downhill fast and I couldn't stop it. Its all MadHat's fault. And he better start posting some friggin body parts and fast.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> An oldie but a ......well an oldie.



Ow OW!!!

Very nice 

See how easy that was?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rep points to you, sir!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ow OW!!!
> 
> Very nice
> 
> See how easy that was?



What should we double dare them to do next????


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Rep points to you, sir!



I would have MS Painted "GIANTS" on just for you, but alas, way too much damn hair. 

<plus as an Iggles fan, I'd have to shoot myself> 

But this week I R A JI-ANTZ FAN !!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Rep points to you, sir!



Agreed.



NancyGirl74 said:


> What should we double dare them to do next????



I'll think about it...lol. We need to see if Mad rises to the challenge...


By the way. I love this thread with all my Cowboy hatin' heart


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I would have MS Painted "GIANTS" on just for you, but alas, way too much damn hair.
> 
> <plus as an Iggles fan, I'd have to shoot myself>
> 
> But this week I R A JI-ANTZ FAN !!




If we can only be united for a week then it shall be a beautiful week, Spanky *flutters lashes*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't keep up with you fast posters lol. But yes, lets wait and see what Mad has for us. I do enjoy a good dare. 


PS...Hooray for Cowboy haters :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If we can only be united for a week then is shall be a beautiful week, Spanky *flutters lashes*



If you ever get to see the film "Invincible" about Vince Papale from the Eagles, his love interest in the movie and who became his wife in real life was, yes, you guessed it, a Giants fan. They play that fact up through the whole movie. It really is fun. 

Papale, if you don't know the story, tried out for the Eagles under Dick Vermeil in 1976 as part of an open tryout offered that year. He never played above highschool ball and at the age of 30, made the team and played with them 3 years. Great story if you love football. And the Eagles stuff is not rubbed in your face, it is a real man's story that could have been in any NFL city. Not all Hollywooded up.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> If you ever get to see the film "Invincible" about Vince Papale from the Eagles, his love interest in the movie and who became his wife in real life was, yes, you guessed it, a Giants fan.



Are you asking me to marry you????

j/k...Sounds like a good movie. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With you there. I will say that I'm pulling for the Seahawks this week in the other game, because I'm a Cardinals fan and division loyalty is paramount. If Green Bay wins, I'd like to see Favre get another ring.

Basically, I want whoever wins in Green Bay this weekend to win it all.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you asking me to marry you????
> 
> j/k...Sounds like a good movie. I'll have to check it out.



Oh, you are a funny one aren't you? 

Here is the trailer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aux_hRJYED8&feature=related


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting back on topic I'd just like to say that Devin Hester is fast approaching QB Eagles/Bo Jackson in TSB-level dominance in Madden. My nephews stayed with us during the holidays and I watched the eldest field a kick in his endzone, bring it back to his opponent's one, run back to his endzone, run back to the opponent's one, go back to his endzone again, and then bring it in for the TD (on All-Pro mind you).


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 11, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Getting back on topic I'd just like to say that Devin Hester is fast approaching QB Eagles/Bo Jackson in TSB-level dominance in Madden. My nephews stayed with us during the holidays and I watched the eldest field a kick in his endzone, bring it back to his opponent's one, run back to his endzone, run back to the opponent's one, go back to his endzone again, and then bring it in for the TD (on All-Pro mind you).



Very impressive. I don't think any player could come close to that, which shows how much Madden overrates him. Don't get me wrong, Hester's an excellent player, but he's not Superman.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> HEY SURF!
> 
> Who did you root for before Indianapolis ripped the Colts away from Baltimore??



Dude I was in the 3rd or 4th grade when the Champs rolled into here. So I was pretty much rooting for recess @ the time. My dad was more into the NBA and MLB at the time, but since were so close to Chi, we still to this day have a large segment of Bear's fans. Which made for a really great Superbowl, but that's reletive.

I had Reggie Jackson sht, an some old Pacer gear, back in the day.

Once you start becoming a consumer round Jr. High then you get hip. My #4 Jimmy Harbaugh starter Jersey JUST came in the mail from an Ebay auctioneer this evening, JUST IN TIME FOR PLAYOFFS!!!

and no I've never seen Diner...Is that Cybil Shepherd?


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 11, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Very impressive. I don't think any player could come close to that, which shows how much Madden overrates him. Don't get me wrong, Hester's an excellent player, but he's not Superman.



That he ain't, not sayin he ain't a baddass, but no Bo.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> ....at least I have the Yankees...



 Man what the hell-I thought all *Jets *folk were Metropolitan fans, like all decent people.


ONE more pic of some stud w/ out his shirt and I flood this thread w/ Cheerleaders which of the like you've neva seen

I wish I had 160 - 2bill babes in little Colts uni's:smitten:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Dude I was in the 3rd or 4th grade when the Champs rolled into here. So I was pretty much rooting for recess @ the time. My dad was more into the NBA and MLB at the time, but since were so close to Chi, we still to this day have a large segment of Bear's fans. Which made for a really great Superbowl, but that's reletive.
> 
> I had Reggie Jackson sht, an some old Pacer gear, back in the day.
> 
> ...




NO no and no. It is a guy flick. No Cybil Sheppard. No Rosie O'Donnell either. 

Try this link: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083833/


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Man what the hell-I thought all *Jets *folk were Metropolitan fans, like all decent people.
> 
> 
> ONE more pic of some stud w/ out his shirt and I flood this thread w/ Cheerleaders which of the like you've neva seen
> ...



Awww...come on...lol. You have to wait and see if Mad sucks it up and does the dare.

Or maybe you're saying maybe you don't think he qualifies as a stud? Be nice! He totally is! (Mad? Are you gonna let him talk about you like that??? Quick... prove him wrong! LMAO) 

Either way...I don't give a crap if you post cheerleaders. They're just as easy to talk shit about 

Cowboys suck!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Cowboys suck!



Everytime you write that I love you a little more.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> ONE more pic of some stud w/ out his shirt and I flood this thread w/ Cheerleaders which of the like you've neva seen




Sounds like a challenge. Bring it. If you bust out the cheerleaders I'm taking over with some Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan.

I'm joking.......but I do know where I can find a shirtless Eli Manning pic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sounds like a challenge. Bring it. If you bust out the cheerleaders I'm taking over with some Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan.
> 
> I'm joking.......but I do know where I can find a shirtless Eli Manning pic.



Santa Maria! Not Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan!?! :shocked::blink::shocked: This would actually cause physical discomfort. I have a picture of Alexei's twisted distorted face in the midst of a quad jump. I can counter attack, I can counter attack!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Or maybe you're saying maybe you don't think he qualifies as a stud? Be nice! He totally is! (Mad? Are you gonna let him talk about you like that??? Quick... prove him wrong! LMAO)



Jeeeezzzuuus, chill people! I've got work to do first. I'm not one to back down from a dare, but uhhh....it is teh interwebs....just uhhh....yeah gimme a bit.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Jeeeezzzuuus, chill people! I've got work to do first. I'm not one to back down from a dare, but uhhh....it is teh interwebs....just uhhh....yeah gimme a bit.



And remember....the paper bag may help here. 

don't forget the J-E-T-S on it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Santa Maria! Not Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan!?! :shocked::blink::shocked: This would actually cause physical discomfort. I have a picture of Alexei's twisted distorted face in the midst of a quad jump. I can counter attack, I can counter attack!



Not the distorted quad jump face! 

You've won this round, Lilly......_This_ round....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not the distorted quad jump face!
> 
> You've won this round, Lilly......_This_ round....



Nancy, don't you know she has been taping all of our signs and knows what we are going to write before we write it. 

She is a Patriots fan you know.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Nancy, don't you know she has been taping all of our signs and knows what we are going to write before we write it.
> 
> She is a Patriots fan you know.



That's right. I've got your eye twitches and your hand signals branded to memory now. Not sure what they mean though. What does it mean when the middle finger is held aloft?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's right. I've got your eye twitches and your hand signals branded to memory now. Not sure what they mean though. What does it mean when the middle finger is held aloft?



Please, demonstrate! I need to see it!

<twitching eye in anticipation>


----------



## runningman (Jan 11, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else think Peyton AND Eli are aliens? I'm sorry but they just don't look human.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2008)

I am thinking of jumping ship and getting on board the Patriots bandwagon with Lilly.
I do love holding my middle finger aloft should the need arise.

Suck it up baby!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

runningman said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think Peyton AND Eli are aliens? I'm sorry but they just don't look human.



I liked that ESPN commercial with the two of them in the back of a tour wacking each other and horsing around (like brothers really do). Made the two robots seem almost.......human.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am thinking of jumping ship and getting on board the Patriots bandwagon with Lilly.
> I do love holding my middle finger aloft should the need arise.
> 
> Suck it up baby!



Benedict Arnold (look it up)......

And now I am going to root for the West Coast Eagles. Heck with the Pies.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am thinking of jumping ship and getting on board the Patriots bandwagon with Lilly.
> I do love holding my middle finger aloft should the need arise.
> 
> Suck it up baby!



Don't jump so fast Susannah. New England teams are widely known for choking at the last possible minute. Most everyone I know is carrying an old prescription for Zoloft in their pockets just in case. We're used to watching our dreams die a cruel piss soaked death which is what makes victory so sweet for us when it happens.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> New England teams are widely known for choking at the last possible minute.



Not lately. 

3 Superbowls
2 World Series 

And that is in just the last 4 years. 

I plan not to hear of any more Boston area whining until they plant me in the ground. I will have none of it.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Benedict Arnold (look it up)......
> 
> And now I am going to root for the West Coast Eagles. Heck with the Pies.




Who is this Benedict Arnold of whom you speak?:huh: Was he the gent that stuck a feather in his hat and called it macaroni?

Lilly your my girl so I must have your back at all times. Just going out now to get my SSRI prescription filled at the drugstore.


Go Pies!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Not lately.
> 
> 3 Superbowls
> 2 World Series
> ...



Ha, old habits die hard. Hard to erase 20 years of tradition with just 3 victories.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have nothing against the Pats.....That is as long as they aren't playing the Giants. If they do meet up it'll be on like donkey kong.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ha, old habits die hard. Hard to erase 20 years of tradition with just 3 victories.



Or a whole life with no Superbowls. 

Just 3 victories. You did it Lilly. I am crying. Right now. 

3/20 = 15% Superbowl winning percentage. I would take that. Throw off the Zoloft! Embrace the winning. 

I am actually trying to cheer up a Pats fan. What has the world come to? 

<goes to kill self>


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ha, old habits die hard. Hard to erase 20 years of tradition with just 3 victories.



:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Lilly, hush your mouth! do you not know your audience in this thread? christ, we are the biggest losers around!!! i'm afraid to say it, but with your "just threeee victories" comment there, you appropriately proved just how spoiled you new england fans have become.  

i'd give my first born to see A championship in ANY league here in cleveland. seeeeriously.

i mean seriously, as far as _championships_ go, if you want to compare yourself to a good handful of teams in the mlb and nfl, you guys have hit your fair share to last ya into the next half-century. 

don't be so rotten to us losers here.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Christ Im gone for an afternoon and look what happens!



SurfDUI said:


> Man what the hell-I thought all *Jets *folk were Metropolitan fans, like all decent people.



Haha, nope. My dad had the good sense to raise me as a Yankees fan. Thank god for that! 
Besides, I went to ONE Mets game once and it was the single worst sports experience ever. Just...it was bad.

But I know what you're saying. A lot of people assume Giants/Yankees/Rangers and Jets/Mets/Islanders. Not this guy. I'm a little different. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Ha, old habits die hard. Hard to erase 20 years of tradition with just 3 victories.



*Ahem* Yes, yes it does. You of all people should know this. Sheesh! 
If not, may I direct you here:
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=caple/070829&sportCat=mlb

But really, how does it feel to be the new Yankees? You know it to be true!



mszwebs said:


> Awww...come on...lol. You have to wait and see if Mad sucks it up and does the dare.
> 
> Or maybe you're saying maybe you don't think he qualifies as a stud? Be nice! He totally is! (Mad? Are you gonna let him talk about you like that??? Quick... prove him wrong! LMAO)



This is probably a baaaaaad idea (it being teh intertubes and all), but I've done faaar dumber things and have more embarrassing photos around here somewhere. I think. And a dare is a dare and I must show my heuvos (NOT LITERALLY!). I think I have Marty McFly syndrome (look it up!)  Wow I look like I have a long torso...
(By the way? What's body hair? And if you notice, well you probably can't, but the file name of the photo is dumbidea. Hahahahaha.) :doh::doh:
That noise you're hearing is my dignity being vaporized. 
I hate you all...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> This is probably a baaaaaad idea (it being teh intertubes and all), but I've done faaar dumber things and have more embarrassing photos around here somewhere. I think. And a dare is a dare and I must show my heuvos (NOT LITERALLY!). I think I have Marty McFly syndrome (look it up!)  Wow I look like I have a long torso...
> (By the way? What's body hair? And if you notice, well you probably can't, but the file name of the photo is dumbidea. Hahahahaha.) :doh::doh:
> That noise you're hearing is my dignity being vaporized.
> I hate you all...



Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Rep points to you as well. :batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> Lilly, hush your mouth! do you not know your audience in this thread? christ, we are the biggest losers around!!! i'm afraid to say it, but with your "just threeee victories" comment there, you appropriately proved just how spoiled you new england fans have become.
> 
> ...



Not exactly spoiled, just cautious. Teams here have held a great tradition of getting within inches of the brass ring only to falter just before the final gun. I'm still scared to rout (root?) for the Celtics.  Three victories in four years is impressive yes but the kneejerk reaction to fear heart break doesn't just go away. What, would you rather a cocky button polishing swagger like SurfDUI's? I don't have that gene.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats to the Defending World Champion _Indianapolis _*COLTS *Defensive player of the year. Big Tyme Bob Sanders.:bow:

You've heard the account that Bob and Superman had an arm wrestling contest and the loser had to wear there underwear outside there damn uniform...it is so tru.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I liked that ESPN commercial with the two of them in the back of a tour wacking each other and horsing around (like brothers really do). Made the two robots seem almost.......human.



I F'ing LOVE that commercial.

Love it.

And did I mention I hate the Cowboys? :kiss2:

(ok, ok...lol. I'll stop...maybe... )


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> This is probably a baaaaaad idea (it being teh intertubes and all), but I've done faaar dumber things and have more embarrassing photos around here somewhere. I think. And a dare is a dare and I must show my heuvos (NOT LITERALLY!). I think I have Marty McFly syndrome (look it up!)  Wow I look like I have a long torso...
> (By the way? What's body hair? And if you notice, well you probably can't, but the file name of the photo is dumbidea. Hahahahaha.) :doh::doh:
> That noise you're hearing is my dignity being vaporized.
> I hate you all...




Like I said when i rep'd ya...You are my hero...lol.

Thank you and Spanky both for coming through with pictures for us. You guys really do rock.

Superbowl next year... Jets v Eagles. I decree it so. :wubu:

(Can't wait for THAT thread...lol)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Superbowl next year... Jets v Eagles. I decree it so. :wubu:
> 
> (Can't wait for THAT thread...lol)



HAAAA, that would be great. But the Jets would have to beat the Browns to get there. Murder would ensue. You know who on who. 

Then MadHat and I would have a full monty contest to the loser!! Well maybe not. 

In the meantime my song is "Its not easy being green.....". The Jets and Seahawks fans can sing along!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Christ Im gone for an afternoon and look what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go, bro!! Showin' love for the Jets. :bow:

eff the Yankees. eff Jeter. He's got nuthin on your bod. Da ladies said so!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> eff the Yankees. eff Jeter.



I am truly sorry Spanky, but despite your motions of solidarity, I still must take extreme umbrage at the above comment. 

Now if you don't mind, I have 26 world championship trophies to go polish...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I am truly sorry Spanky, but despite your motions of solidarity, I still must take extreme umbrage at the above comment.
> 
> Now if you don't mind, I have 26 world championship trophies to go polish...



Oh, you saw that? I just snuck it in. 

eff the cowboys.

See?? Just a reaction. Can't effin help it.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> eff the cowboys.



*evil laugh*

I'm finding more and more love for you as well, Spanky my dear...lol.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> eff the cowboys.



With this, however, I cannot take umbrage. :bow:


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sounds like a challenge. Bring it. If you bust out the cheerleaders I'm taking over with some Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan.
> 
> I'm joking.......but I do know where I can find a shirtless Eli Manning pic.



Wow, we go from football talk to daring guys to put up shirtless pictures to threats of Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan. I have to say, this is the weirdest football discussion I've been part of.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> Lilly, hush your mouth! do you not know your audience in this thread? christ, we are the biggest losers around!!! i'm afraid to say it, but with your "just threeee victories" comment there, you appropriately proved just how spoiled you new england fans have become.
> 
> ...



You think you've got it bad? Arizona's won one playoff game in the last 60 years. We've been so bad for so long that 8 wins is an accomplishment. I'm just hoping that one time they could reach a conference title game. We haven't done that since 1948. Since then, the Browns have four NFL titles and also had an AAFC title in 1949.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> You think you've got it bad? Arizona's won one playoff game in the last 60 years. We've been so bad for so long that 8 wins is an accomplishment. I'm just hoping that one time they could reach a conference title game. We haven't done that since 1948. Since then, the Browns have four NFL titles and also had an AAFC title in 1949.



Welcome friend. Fellow loser. 

1. Why the hell did Arizona ever take the Cardinals? Buyer beware. 

2. Some of us have been losing longer than Arizona has been a state. 



Please offer some sympathy Lilly's way. She's scared and afraid the Pats may be in trouble.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Not exactly spoiled, just cautious. Teams here have held a great tradition of getting within inches of the brass ring only to falter just before the final gun. I'm still scared to rout (root?) for the Celtics.  Three victories in four years is impressive yes but the kneejerk reaction to fear heart break doesn't just go away. What, would you rather a cocky button polishing swagger like SurfDUI's? I don't have that gene.



Ok, upon further review I realize how groan inducing and obnoxious my statements came across to my esteemed co posters in this thread and at this time I'd like to offer my apologies to any of you who lost a perfectly good lunch having to endure it. Everybody except SurfDUI and Ryan though. No lunch for you.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Welcome friend. Fellow loser.
> 
> 1. Why the hell did Arizona ever take the Cardinals? Buyer beware.
> 
> ...



1. Good question. Better question: Why, when I have no connection to Arizona whatsoever did I choose the Cardinals? Answer: I live in Virginia and the Cardinals used to beat the Redskins repeatedly whenever the Redskins needed a win. Since I couldn't stand the Redskins, and I couldn't be a fan of the Cowboys, the Cards were the logical choice. In retrospect, they were also a poor choice.

2. That sucks, and it's kind of a feeling I've known myself. Other than two brief moments of glory with the Blue Jays and last year's Eastern Conference title from the Senators, all of my teams have all lost forever.

3. Lilly, if Jacksonville plays like they did last week, you've got nothing to worry about. If that's how the Jags are going to play, New England will win by three touchdowns.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, we go from football talk to daring guys to put up shirtless pictures to threats of Michelle Kwan and Nancy Kerrigan. I have to say, this is the weirdest football discussion I've been part of.



Very astute of you sir. I concur.

Shit, that rhymes. :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> You think you've got it bad? Arizona's won one playoff game in the last 60 years. We've been so bad for so long that 8 wins is an accomplishment. I'm just hoping that one time they could reach a conference title game. We haven't done that since 1948. Since then, the Browns have four NFL titles and also had an AAFC title in 1949.



no way out ... don't get into pissing contests with me. i don't have a penis.

and i never said the browns were any better a loser than any other losing team. i was simply defending the extraordinarily pathetic from the team that just went in the record books as an UNDEFEATED REGULAR SEASON TEAM. 

and the browns still suck, so thanks anyways encyclopedia brown.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> no way out ... don't get into pissing contests with me. i don't have a penis..... so thanks anyways encyclopedia brown.




The sheer hilarity of this response boggles the mind. :bow:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, upon further review I realize how groan inducing and obnoxious my statements came across to my esteemed co posters in this thread and at this time I'd like to offer my apologies to any of you who lost a perfectly good lunch having to endure it. Everybody except SurfDUI and Ryan though. No lunch for you.



:bow:

apology verrrrrrrrry happily accepted lilly. i like you too much. and that says a lot considering you are like, dominating my favorite professional sports leagues right now. hahaha


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> and the browns still suck, so thanks anyways encyclopedia brown.



I wouldn't call 10-6 sucking.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, upon further review I realize how groan inducing and obnoxious my statements came across to my esteemed co posters in this thread and at this time I'd like to offer my apologies to any of you who lost a perfectly good lunch having to endure it. Everybody except SurfDUI and Ryan though. No lunch for you.



Holy shit. You even let off A YANKEES FAN?!?!?! :shocked::shocked::shocked:

Well you're OK in my book!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor start for Ryan Grant so far. But the tundra is freezing now.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I wouldn't call 10-6 sucking.



Dear Sir, 
In the best interests of your health and taking into consideration your opposition, I would highly advise you adhere to an agreeable, or at least temporarily conciliatory, position with regard to a certain supporter of the Cleveland Browns Professional Football Club. The NFL and its affiliates cannot accept any liabilities for injuries, physical or otherwise, which may occur due to maintaining your present stance. That is all.....and sign up for the NFL Network. Please know that we truly have your best interests in mind.
Note: However, any unauthorized reproduction or distribution of the above-mentioned events without the express written consent of the NFL is strictly prohibited. 

Sincerely,
Roger Goodell

P.S. Otherwise, I highly suggest you read this book:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I wouldn't call 10-6 sucking.



don't argue with me about a team i've been rooting for since i popped out of my mom's vag.

yes, _THIS_ season they gave me something to root for. and about a million bandwagon fans that seemed to come out of the woodwork here in cleveland ... so trust me, i've noticed ... that THIS season was a decent one.

but. HOW many games did i have to watch boil down to overtime or the final minute? HOW many games did i watch phil dawson win for us with his foot? and seriously dude, did you even watch a game of the browns or are you pulling all your shit off of wiki right now ... there wasn't more than maybe ONE OR TWO games this entire past season that were even that stable of a victory anyways.

but hey! what did we get out of that, though? oh yeah, we missed the playoffs by watching a half-hearted scrimmage matchup between indy and the titans. but really, would a GOOD team have to worry about having to rely on other teams?

so we're not good, but we don't suck? i suppose i'm supposed to dismiss how _*incredibly awful the past decade has been for the browns *_by one *MEDIOCRE* season? oh right, that makes total sense.

2009, here we come!!!! OH RIIIIIIGHT... we don't have a first round draft pick either because WE were too BUSY having brady quinn doll up for commercials with a browns jersey on while warmin' up our benches during the games.

there's a reason i'm still posting in this thread 33 pages in, brother. don't try to make me sound like an idiot with your short responses. i love football, i have a tv, and i watch it. a lot.

now, as i have mentioned several times right now, i'm not trying to distinguish one loser from the rest of them. i would agree that arizona sucks as much as anyone else crying into their beer because of their awful football team and their awful football team's luck. i have no issue with you, but you seem to have a large issue with me and MY stance.

but i'll be damned if your ass is going to kick me off of my stool. or take my beer. NO ONE takes my beer.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> but i'll be damned if your ass is going to kick me off of my stool. or take my beer. NO ONE takes my beer.



Hey, Spanky just stole your beer! No I saw him! 



.....but _I_ drank it.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dear Sir,
> In the best interests of your health and taking into consideration your opposition, I would highly advise you adhere to an agreeable, or at least temporarily conciliatory, position with regard to a certain supporter of the Cleveland Browns Professional Football Club. The NFL and its affiliates cannot accept any liabilities for injuries, physical or otherwise, which may occur due to maintaining your present stance. That is all.....and sign up for the NFL Network. Please know that we truly have your best interests in mind.
> Note: However, any unauthorized reproduction or distribution of the above-mentioned events without the express written consent of the NFL is strictly prohibited.
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahaaha oooh. too good. just too good. you know me too well... you just saw that response coming.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaaha oooh. too good. just too good. you know me too well... you just saw that response coming.



:bow: 'Tis true, 'tis true.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Poor start for Ryan Grant so far. But the tundra is freezing now.



Sweet redemption...

Holla Motha f*ckas!

Sorry... I'm drunk and all I have to say is COWBOYS SUCK!!!

Now. On to the Giants beating the Patriots...lol.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> don't argue with me about a team i've been rooting for since i popped out of my mom's vag.
> 
> yes, _THIS_ season they gave me something to root for. and about a million bandwagon fans that seemed to come out of the woodwork here in cleveland ... so trust me, i've noticed ... that THIS season was a decent one.
> 
> ...



Wow, touchy subject. Here goes...

The fact is, a good amount of games in the NFL do come down to the final minute, because the teams are so balanced. Of Cleveland's six losses, only two of them were by more than a possession. In fact, two of those six came down to the final play, and a third against Pittsburgh was lost in the final few minutes. By the same token, six of the Browns' 10 wins came by a touchdown or less. In four of them, the game wasn't clinched until the final two minutes. That's life in the NFL, blowouts just don't happen most of the time.

That's all I really feel the need to state a case against, because the rest of your post is just dependent on how you choose look at it. Like the Browns, the Cardinals were one win from making the playoffs. Like the Browns, the Cardinals had several chances to get that one win, and couldn't do it. But I choose to be positive about our 8-8 year, which was progress. If you want to be upset about the Browns' season, that's your right, be upset. The thing I had an issue with was your complaining about a 10-6 season when there are plenty of teams who would have loved to do that well, but if that's how you choose to look at it, that's your right.

One last thing: I would never want to take your beer. I don't drink.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2008)

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
View attachment 34390​


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Sweet redemption...
> 
> Holla Motha f*ckas!
> 
> ...



Nice victory for Green Bay. I hope they win it all.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, touchy subject. Here goes...
> 
> The fact is, a good amount of games in the NFL do come down to the final minute, because the teams are so balanced. Of Cleveland's six losses, only two of them were by more than a possession. In fact, two of those six came down to the final play, and a third against Pittsburgh was lost in the final few minutes. By the same token, six of the Browns' 10 wins came by a touchdown or less. In four of them, the game wasn't clinched until the final two minutes. That's life in the NFL, blowouts just don't happen most of the time.
> 
> ...



Dear Sir,
For the sake of your own personal safety. I must verily refer you to this particular post


themadhatter said:


> This post


After reading which, you should be ably to amply judge that it is in your best interests to take the suggested course of action with respect to she of frigid luxury. Failing that, the National Football League absolves itself from all further liabilities. Best of luck to you fine sir and patron of America's new pastime.

Sincerely,
Roger Goodell

P.S. Absinthe


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dear Sir,
> For the sake of your own personal safety. I must verily refer you to this particular post
> 
> After reading which, you should be ably to amply judge that it is in your best interests to take the suggested course of action with respect to she of frigid luxury. Failing that, the National Football League absolves itself from all further liabilities. Best of luck to you fine sir and patron of America's new pastime.
> ...



I sign the waiver absolving the NFL from all liabilities. Once Bob Knight yells at you, criticism bounces off you easier.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I sign the waiver absolving the NFL from all liabilities. Once Bob Knight yells at you, criticism bounces off you easier.



Dear Sir,
The National Football League office acknowledges the above statement as an agreement to waive the NFL of any responsibilities that may arise from present or future confrontations with the previously mentioned supporter of the Cleveland Browns Professional Football Club. However, any subsequent events are sole property of the National Football League and its affiliates barring further notice. This includes self-grave digging.

Yours Respectfully,
Roger Goodell


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, touchy subject. Here goes...
> 
> The fact is, a good amount of games in the NFL do come down to the final minute, because the teams are so balanced. Of Cleveland's six losses, only two of them were by more than a possession. In fact, two of those six came down to the final play, and a third against Pittsburgh was lost in the final few minutes. By the same token, six of the Browns' 10 wins came by a touchdown or less. In four of them, the game wasn't clinched until the final two minutes. That's life in the NFL, blowouts just don't happen most of the time.
> 
> ...



Don't chastise her for this. She has the right to feel any way she wants to feel about this goddamned season. The Browns are a good team with all the goods, to come so close and miss the shot by inches and technicals would have me sick if I were a lifelong fan like she is. So she sees the glass half empty, that's her right to do given the brevity of her personal involvement. Leave off of her. I don't know if you're trying to be funny but these jabs really take the joke a bit too far. Please cut it out, you're ruining this thread.

EDIT: Years ago I dated a guy who was carried hom in a Bruins jersey the day he was born. This was a rabid hockey family and who got all worked and hyped over anything Bruins, even the grandfather still took to the ice. Yeah, it's a sickness. Certain digs border on cruel and unusual and so far this has merely been a back slapping contest without any truly nasty elements.... except for nasty assed Ryan.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Additionally, it's even worse because as anyone knows in the NFL there is NO GUARANTEE of 'next year.' (Unless you're some team like the Colts or, god forbid, the Pats ). You only get so many chances to make a run, and for a lot of teams the pieces have to fall juuuust right, and that generally doesn't happen very often. (Look at the teams that come and go from the playoffs or supposedly take 'big strides' every year. Saints, Jets, the 49ers fell off the face of the earth, etc.). Who's to say that the Browns won't severely drop off next year? You just don't know. 

I'm a Jets fan, they went 4-12 this year. By your reasoning I should have been happy with a 10-6 finish. However, 10-6 with no playoff birth doesn't mean jack. I'd have been just as pissed. Coming that close is akin to being invited to the family Christmas party and finding out no one got you any gifts....or something. I suck with metaphors (someone help me out with a better one?). She's got every right to not be satisfied.

Basically it comes down to the fact that ultimately there is zero substitute for victory. Anything else is selling yourself short. Especially if you live and die with your team.


Soooo guys, back to football now?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow. Ok. I really was drunk when i posted yesterday...

I have no idea if i was talking about the Jags/Patriots game or the Giants Cowboys game.

Or maybe I was making a drunken Superbowl prophecy?

Hell...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just made a horrible bet with a friend of mine who happens to be a Cowboy fan (yeah, I still like him in spite of that little flaw). Now I don't just hope the Giants win...THEY BETTER EFFIN' WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Placebo (Jan 13, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just made a horrible bet with a friend of mine who happens to be a Cowboy fan (yeah, I still like him in spite of that little flaw). Now I don't just hope the Giants win...THEY BETTER EFFIN' WIN!!!!!!


Not that I'm an avid football fan or anything, I'm with Nancy on this one


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Not that I'm an avid football fan or anything, I'm with Nancy on this one



Quite a few of us are with Nancy on this one, actually...lol.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Quite a few of us are with Nancy on this one, actually...lol.


Awesomeness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2008)

Even *I'M* with Nancy on this. (I'm still holding on to that Alexei photo though for just in case. )


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

Um...how did the Bolts beat the Colts?

Anyone?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Um...how did the Bolts beat the Colts?
> 
> Anyone?



I'm stunned. I'm seriously STUNNED. I mean, I got a stupid look on my face and my mouth is hanging open. I'm stunned. :blink:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Um...how did the Bolts beat the Colts?
> 
> Anyone?



Why...because of Billy Volek of course! 

That'll tell you something about resting your starters too much before the playoffs though, especially with a bye week already scheduled in. Look at what happened to City of Tampa also. Indy has had that problem the past few years (last year excepting).

Also....karma. Tuesday Morning Quarterback called it before the playoffs started. Even though it isn't really MY place to post this, I'm going to anyway.

"Cleveland has a grievance -- and the football gods might wax wroth against the Colts." - Gregg Easterbrook 12/31/07

Aaaanyyway, it was a very good game. And San Diego (stay classy), was pretty hot coming into the playoffs. I wouldn't say I was stunned though. Never thought that SD would win, but I didn't think they'd get blown out. Rivers impressed me a lot. Until he got hurt that is, along with everyone else.

Sorry Surf, but Billy Volek > Jim Sorgi, apparently.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!!

Ok Nancy... It's on. Love ya girl... but IT'S ON!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 13, 2008)

I am completely shocked by both of today's games. Is that wrong?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok that was very stressful! But....

IN YOUR FACE COWBOYS!
View attachment 34439​


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok Nancy... It's on. Love ya girl... but IT'S ON!!!!:kiss2:



Love you too but....Bring it! Green Bay is cake after the Cowboys.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok that was very stressful! But....
> 
> IN YOUR FACE COWBOYS!
> [/CENTER]



In case you've never seen this:

http://tonyhomo.blogspot.com/


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Don't chastise her for this. She has the right to feel any way she wants to feel about this goddamned season. The Browns are a good team with all the goods, to come so close and miss the shot by inches and technicals would have me sick if I were a lifelong fan like she is. So she sees the glass half empty, that's her right to do given the brevity of her personal involvement. Leave off of her. I don't know if you're trying to be funny but these jabs really take the joke a bit too far. Please cut it out, you're ruining this thread.



Fine. I won't bother in the future if saying that she's got the right to feel however she chooses is going to be taken as a jab. I didn't need to back off the first time, but I did, and I don't need to hear that I need to again when my post is completely misinterpreted.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok that was very stressful! But....
> 
> IN YOUR FACE COWBOYS!
> View attachment 34439​



I am reporting you to the mods, Nancy. 

This is sheer unadulterated WANK FODDER for Iggles fans. 

And Redskins fans, and Giants fans of course. 

WOULD SOMEBODY POST THAT PIC OF T.O. CRYING ABOUT ROMO AFTER THE GAME AT THE PRESS CONFERENCE? 

Big congrats to the Giants and Packers. There hasn't been this much excitement about a Conference Championship since the 1985 AFC matchup sending the New England Patriots to face the Chicago Bears. 

<giggle>


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> There hasn't been this much excitement about a Conference Championship since the 1985 AFC matchup sending the New England Patriots to face the Chicago Bears.
> 
> <giggle>



Juuuust as long as we don't get another one of these...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f50XrzO316g


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Hey, Spanky just stole your beer! No I saw him!
> 
> 
> 
> .....but _I_ drank it.



I am already dead and buried in her eyes. Stealing her beer makes me no deader. 

....and you keep piling dirt on me?? 

Damn you're good.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WOULD SOMEBODY POST THAT PIC OF T.O. CRYING ABOUT ROMO AFTER THE GAME AT THE PRESS CONFERENCE?
> <giggle>




LOL... I saw that at the press confrence and i just started laughing, cause all I could think of was the crying pic posted last week...lol

Awwww... Po' T.O. :huh:


sucker...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Juuuust as long as we don't get another one of these...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f50XrzO316g



AAAAAAA!!! EEK! 

Notice we haven't had another since?? Thanks Chicago Bears for that craptascular display. 

I hated the Bears at that time, but I always did like McMahon. Seemed like an average guy playing way over his head, all of the time. Damn.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I hated the Bears at that time, but I always did like McMahon. Seemed like an average guy playing way over his head, all of the time. Damn.



This is my lasting memory of Jim McMahon. (if anyone remembers this commercial from the way back)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PufS2i6PoKQ


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> LOL... I saw that at the press confrence and i just started laughing, cause all I could think of was the crying pic posted last week...lol
> 
> Awwww... Po' T.O. :huh:
> 
> ...



It looked like a scene from Jerry Maguire. <giggle> 

I am just laughing my ass off about them losing. No #1 seed has lost a divisional round since 1990. Until now.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

Sadly I remember the Superbowl Shuffle.

I'm going to have nightmares tonight. THANKS Mad...


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Sadly I remember the Superbowl Shuffle.
> 
> I'm going to have nightmares tonight. THANKS Mad...



Haha, yeah that will be 'shuffling' through your head all night I imagine 

I wouldn't want to have this in my dreams though either:







And in looking for the above photo I found this little gem that basically sums up how everyone west of Connecticut feels about New England...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And in looking for the above photo I found this little gem that basically sums up how everyone west of Connecticut feels about New England...



LAMFO...:bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2008)

I just want to say this one more time and then I'll be done (until next weekend when they beat Green Bay )

THE GIANTS WON!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 14, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Love you too but....Bring it! Green Bay is cake after the Cowboys.



It's already been broughten.'

LOL!

Even if you beat us...which you won't...you will still hold a special place in my heart for causing Tony Romo's 4th quarter MELTDOWN. Seriously...you could see his sanity slipping away with every tick of the clock. The man is gorgeous...but it was GLORIOUS!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> It's already been broughten.'
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Even if you beat us...which you won't...you will still hold a special place in my heart for causing Tony Romo's 4th quarter MELTDOWN. Seriously...you could see his sanity slipping away with every tick of the clock. The man is gorgeous...but it was GLORIOUS!



*Sigh* Yes, that was a rather lovely moment. Did you see when he yelled at the ref? I'm sure Jessica would be sad he lost his temper (to be read with much smirking glibness).

I must confess to a very small, teeny tiny, itsy bitsy crush on Marion Barber. The man was a machine in the first half. Might have to find a shirtless picture of him.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 14, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Sigh* Yes, that was a rather lovely moment. Did you see when he yelled at the ref? I'm sure Jessica would be sad he lost his temper (to be read with much smirking glibness).
> 
> I must confess to a very small, teeny tiny, itsy bitsy crush on Marion Barber. The man was a machine in the first half. Might have to find a shirtless picture of him.



Lol...yeah...the ref yelling was priceless. And Jessica Simpson may be sad about the lost temper...but this Jessica (me) gloried in the entire 4th quarter. When he finally broke and threw that interception...I screamed louder than all the boys I was watching the game with...lol. It was quite amusing.

And if you must find a pitcure...*sigh*...then you must


----------



## J34 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes the Cowboys lost! Now all we need is for the Giants to lose in Green Bay and Favre can play in the SB


----------



## runningman (Jan 14, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I must confess to a very small, teeny tiny, itsy bitsy crush on Marion Barber. The man was a machine in the first half. Might have to find a shirtless picture of him.



I'll find you a shirtless pic of Barber if you pose for me in a Giants cheerleader costume. :wubu: Go Nancy! Oh dear I've come over all light-headed. 

Seriously though, I can't see the Giants stopping Ryan Grant. And I hope the Pack then go on and win it all.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2008)

Gday,

Howz tricks all? I have left a voice message for all my mates at Dimensions on my My Space page. Click on the arrow under the Aloha flower. The address is under my avatar here.

Meanwhile how much money would the highest earning player in the NFL make? Salary and endorsements.

Just interested.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gday,
> 
> Howz tricks all? I have left a voice message for all my mates at Dimensions on my My Space page. Click on the arrow under the Aloha flower. The address is under my avatar here.
> 
> ...



These professional athletes make rediculous amounts of money. I always thought it was excessive but when you think of the beating these dudes take practically on a daily basis, all while weighted down in heavy sweat inducing plastic and foam. Then after being kicked about and trampled they have to poise up and answer a lot of lame redundant questions for the media. They can't get drunk and hire a hooker like everybody else or they'll be crucified in the press like a rabid dog. I say pay the guy so he can afford a good lawyer when his wife divorces him to run off with the gardener and his steroid retarded kids. You have to really love this game to play but I think the brain damage they'll reap at 32 makes the salary justifiable.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2008)

J34 said:


> Yes the Cowboys lost! Now all we need is for the Giants to lose in Green Bay and Favre can play in the SB



Don't count your chickens, J. The Giants are hungry. Eli may not be consistent but the team is fired up. I think they want to take on the Pats again...and win this time. Green Bay is just a bump in the road on their way to the Big Game. 




runningman said:


> I'll find you a shirtless pic of Barber if you pose for me in a Giants cheerleader costume. :wubu: Go Nancy! Oh dear I've come over all light-headed.
> 
> Seriously though, I can't see the Giants stopping Ryan Grant. And I hope the Pack then go on and win it all.



I looked for a shirtless picture of Barber but came up empty. Plus, I don't have a cheerleader costume. In all honesty, my figure is more suited for a front linemen than a cheerleader anyway. 

Grant, will be a challenge. Seems he has something to prove. However, he's just one dude. The whole Giants team has something to prove and like I said before I think they want to prove it against the Pats.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't count your chickens, J. The Giants are hungry. Eli may not be consistent but the team is fired up. I think they want to take on the Pats again...and win this time. Green Bay is just a bump in the road on their way to the Big Game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am for the Pats all the way!! Altho, I do like Eli. I've been secretly cheering him on to outshine his brother and get a shot at greatness. Don't get me wrong, I still hope the Pats beat the snot out of the Giants but if they don't it would be bitter sweet. I'd love to see Eli get a slice of the pie.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds/?id=bst&media=MP3S&type=Movies&movie=Madagascar&quote=yougiantsfrom.txt&file=yougiantsfrom.mp3


I hope this works. Click on the yougiantsfrom.mp3 link.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the "throw-up" link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7huZxy2QNE

I really like Donovan McNabb as a person and a player. This jackass, who yesterday was crying for Romo going to Mexico and being unfairly blamed, was the same jackass accusing McNabb of not being able to play in the late 4th quarter against the Pats in the SUPERBOWL. Romo ain't got them past the first round yet.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds/?id=bst&media=MP3S&type=Movies&movie=Madagascar&quote=yougiantsfrom.txt&file=yougiantsfrom.mp3
> 
> 
> I hope this works. Click on the yougiantsfrom.mp3 link.



One of my favorite moments in that movie.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> One of my favorite moments in that movie.



Now I wonder why??? 

I kinda liked it too. Sent it on to my Packer friends across the border. I know they were chanting it during the 4th quarter last night.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Now I wonder why???
> 
> I kinda liked it too. Sent it on to my Packer friends across the border. I know they were chanting it during the 4th quarter last night.




I realize that the Packers were hoping to face the Giants. In my opinion the Cowboys _were_ the bigger challenge. However, they shouldn't be too excited. The Cowboys were the bigger challenge for Big Blue too and they managed to put them away. Next weekend promises to be another battle royal. If the Giants don't win I'll still be proud of my boys. They turned a mediocre season into a great one. Still...I'm trying really hard not to be overly confident here...I think they can do it. I think they can take down the Packers and make it to the Big Game. I also think the more people who say they can't win the better the odds are that they _will_ win. So, bring on the neigh-sayers. They only help us out in the end.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gday,
> 
> Howz tricks all? I have left a voice message for all my mates at Dimensions on my My Space page. Click on the arrow under the Aloha flower. The address is under my avatar here.
> 
> ...



Your message was great. Like you were talking right to me! 

Here is a little light reading about salaries. The NFL is a little strange with how they pay since each team is allotted so much money to spend. That way you don't end up with the Red Sox, Yankees, Yankees and Yankees being the top 4 salary teams (in baseball). In the NFL, Jacksonville competes equally with New York, Kansas City and Pittsburgh can compete with Chicago, New England and Philadelphia. Bigger markets don't just get more money. In baseball, the bigger markets have more money to spend than the small ones. The balance in the NFL is great. In baseball it is a three-tiered system, the haves, the think they haves, and the have nots. 

Sav Rocca (punter, Eagles) won't show up here but I think he'll be back. The AVERAGE salary in the NFL is about $1.1 million/year. Sav probably made closer to minimum, say $500,000. Figured you knew him from the AFL.

---------------------
Highest Paid NFL Players

The highest paid players in 2007 were:

* Dwight Freeney ($30,750,000)
* Marc Bulger ($17,502,040)
* Leonard Davis ($17,006,240) 

Please note that NFL salaries are often extremely strange because of the way teams and players work around salary cap issues. For example, Dwight Freeney's contract is for 6 years and $72 million, or an average of $12 million per year. He received over $30 million of that in 2007, and the other $42 million spread (unevenly) over the other 5 years.

In 2006 the top salaries were:

* Richard Seymour ($24,691,160)
* Drew Brees ($22,000,000)
* Bryant McKinnie ($17,500,000) 

None of those players are among 2007's highest paid players, since (as explained above) their 2006 salary does not represent the annual value of their contract, but rather the bonuses, options, and salary collected in one particular year, usually the first year of the contract.

The 2005 top salaries were:

* Michael Vick ($23,102,750)
* Matt Hasselbeck ($19,005,280)
* Orlando Pace ($18,000,000) 

Source: http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/football/nfl/salaries/top25.aspx?year=2007

The data below is for 2004:

Through the end of the 2004 season, Peyton Manning was the highest paid player with a salary of $35,037,700. Second was Chad Pennington with a salary of $19,004,000. But other records show that Micheal Vick was the highest payed player in 2004.

Michael Vick signed a 10 year deal with the Atlanta Falcons for a reported $130,000,000.

For a single season, it is Peyton Manning of the Indianapolis Colts. They signed him to a 7-year contract for 98 million dollars. According to Forbes magazine he was the third highest paid athlete in the world in 2004, earning $42 million dollars in 2004.

The next highest for 2004 is Chad Pennington of the New York Jets with $19 in 2004.

Brian Urlacher used to be the highest, with $15 million per year.

Mike Vick has the longest-term highest contract, with $130 million for 10 years.

Before Michael Vick, McNabb had the record with a $115 million dollar contract.

* Source: NFL Players Association 

Cornerback Antoine Winfield of the Minnesota Vikings earned $12,400,000 and tops the earnings list of the NFL Player's Association.

NFL's Top 5 best-paid players by position for 2004 were:

OFFENSE

QUARTERBACKS Brett Favre, G.B.:$9,533,333; Peyton Manning,Ind.,$8,301,666; Michael Vick, Atl.,$7,892,857;Donovan McNabb, Phi.,$7,861,055;Brad Johnson, T.B.,$6,800,000.

RUNNING BACKS:Marshall Faulk, St. L.,$7,277,856;Edgerrin James, Ind.,$6,734,122 LaDainian Tomlinson, S.D.,$6,666,666;Tiki Barber, NYG,$6,053,333;Ahman Green, G.B.,$4,882,000.

WIDE RECEIVERS:Randy Moss, Minn.,$8,630,327;Marvin Harrison, Ind.,$8,082,880; Isaac Bruce, St. L.,$7,640,709;Eric Moulds, Buf.,$7,245,000;Terrell Owens, Phi.,$7,243,333.

OFFENSIVE LINEMEN:Jonathan Ogden, Balt.,$9,101,989;John Tait, Chi.,$8,535,000; Chris Samuels, Wash.,$8,349,920;Leonard Davis, Ariz,$5,575,416;Larry Allen, Dal.,$5,558,333.

TIGHT ENDS:Tony Gonzalez, K.C.,$3,831,370;Marcus Pollard, Ind.,$3,109,166;Kyle Brady, Jax,$2,846,250;Kellen Winslow, Cle.,$1,950,000;Freddie Jones, Ariz,$1,696,668.

DEFENSE

DEFENSIVE ENDS: Courtney Brown, Cle.,$7,549,666;Trevor Pryce, Den. ,$7,116,667; Michael Strahan, NYG,$6,578,285;Jevon Kearse, Phi.,$6,535,000;Simeon Rice, T.B.,$5,550,000.

DEFENSIVE TACKLES:Gerard Warren, Cle,$6,010,000;Kevin Carter, Tenn.,$5,881,669; Laroi Glover, Dal,$4,700,000;Orpheus Roye, Cle.,$4,687,500; Bryant Young, S.F,$4,388,549.

LINEBACKERS:Ray Lewis, Balt.,$6,928,571;Brian Urlacher, Chi.,$6,157,142; Jamie Sharper, Hou.,$6,125,000;LaVar Arrington, Wash,$5,630,877;Derrick Brooks, T.B,$4,907,083.

SAFETIESarren Sharper, G.B.,$5,833,332;Marcus Coleman, Hou.,$5,503,889; Mike Minter, Car.,$5,343,750;Shaun Williams, NYG.,$4,157,737;Lawyer Milloy, Buff.,$4,000,000.

CORNERBACKS:Antoine Winfield, Minn., $12,400,000;Ty Law, N.E,$9,601,365; Samari Rolle, Tenn.,$8,313,335;Patrick Surtain, Mia,$7,884,371;Daylon McCutcheon, Cle. ,$5,883,333.

PUNTERS/KICKERS: Adam Vinatieri, N.E.,$2,091,177;Ryan Longwell, G.B.,$1,900,000;Sebastian Janikowski, Oak.,$1,753,833;Mike Vanderjagt, Ind.,$1,608,500;Olindo Mare, Mia,$1,581,175.

* Source: Forbes Magazine


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah. Nay nay nay nay nay. Booooo Giants.  

I'm routing for them too Nancy, for now at least. 




NancyGirl74 said:


> I realize that the Packers were hoping to face the Giants. In my opinion the Cowboys _were_ the bigger challenge. However, they shouldn't be too excited. The Cowboys were the bigger challenge for Big Blue too and they managed to put them away. Next weekend promises to be another battle royal. If the Giants don't win I'll still be proud of my boys. They turned a mediocre season into a great one. Still...I'm trying really hard not to be overly confident here...I think they can do it. I think they can take down the Packers and make it to the Big Game. I also think the more people who say they can't win the better the odds are that they _will_ win. So, bring on the neigh-sayers. They only help us out in the end.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I knew the Colts would choke.

Hardcore Oakland Raiders fans hang out in what is called "The Black Hole". Maybe Colts fans should start something called "The Heimlich Maneuverers"?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I realize that the Packers were hoping to face the Giants. In my opinion the Cowboys _were_ the bigger challenge. However, they shouldn't be too excited. The Cowboys were the bigger challenge for Big Blue too and they managed to put them away. Next weekend promises to be another battle royal. If the Giants don't win I'll still be proud of my boys. They turned a mediocre season into a great one. Still...I'm trying really hard not to be overly confident here...I think they can do it. I think they can take down the Packers and make it to the Big Game. I also think the more people who say they can't win the better the odds are that they _will_ win. So, bring on the neigh-sayers. They only help us out in the end.




I'm looking at you...and I see you talking...but all I'm hearing is BLAH BLAH BLAH...what's the deal with that? 

Kidding. :kiss2:

Honestly, though...I don't see how the Cowboys were the bigger challenge...just because they beat them twice instead of once? To be fair, I don't really care at what point in the season any of the losses happened for the Giants with either team. And I am the first one to admit that NEITHER team is the same as it was then. they've both made (Lambeau...:doh leaps and bounds since then and you're right. Sunday shapes up to be fairly epic...lol.


Anyway, I think that most of the reason that the Packers want to play the Giants is because it's AT HOME. that means not having to go up against a 0-9 at Dallas record. Granted, the odds were for a Packer's win, because...EVENTUALLY it woudl have happened...but having the G-Men come to the "Tundra" all plays into the fairy tale of Favre's year. Instead, they get to face the Giant's 9-0 away game record. Neat...lol. They do have momentum, that I won't deny...lol.

I persoanlly think that it's going to be a fairly matched game and while I firmly believe that the Packers will win , I think that it will be DAMN close. Then again, I think that the Chargers are going to beat the Patriots too...so...obviously, what do I know?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm looking at you...and I see you talking...but all I'm hearing is BLAH BLAH BLAH...what's the deal with that?
> 
> Kidding. :kiss2:
> 
> ...



Oooooo. the girlies are startin' to talk trash. I'm goin' to get my popcorn and watch with T.O.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oooooo. the girlies are startin' to talk trash. I'm goin' to get my popcorn and watch with T.O.



Make sure to pass him the Kleenex when his bitch ass starts balling...

Cry it out TO...Cry it out...It's ok. it's Oooooookaaay.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

I dunno. I think all the girl football talk is kinda hot. 

Anyway, my dear Mszwebs, I'd just like to point out to you this little stat: Giants 7-1 on the road. Just sayin....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I dunno. I think all the girl football talk is kinda hot.
> 
> Anyway, my dear Mszwebs, I'd just like to point out to you this little stat: Giants 7-1 on the road. Just sayin....



General History Stats:

"The Green Bay Packers and their NFC championship game opponents, the New York Giants, have a long history in the playoffs.

Green Bay won four NFL titles against New York in 1939, 1944, 1961 and 1962.

The Giants' only postseason win against the Packers came in the 1938 NFL championship."

Oh, and girl trash talkin' is greatly hot, total hotness. Hair pullin' is good. Bad language and nekkid pics only in your favorite football jersey. 

<just thought I'd throw that in, madhatter told me to>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The Giants' only postseason win against the Packers came in the 1938 NFL championship.



Then clearly they are due. Nothing you can say will make me lose faith. NOTHING. *Clasps hands to ears* Blah! blah! blah! I can't hear you! 

Besides we are living in the here and now and I'm telling you this team is fired up. They've got the taste and they are hungry for more!




Spanky said:


> Oh, and girl trash talkin' is greatly hot, total hotness. Hair pullin' is good. Bad language and nekkid pics only in your favorite football jersey.
> 
> <just thought I'd throw that in, madhatter told me to>



Keep dreamin' there, Spanky. :batting:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2008)

Gday Spanky,

Thanks for that comprehensive response to my question. Those guys are on some serious payola.
How much of that does the IRS get its grubby little paws into?

Hey Spanky, I was talking directly to you. ( And Sean, and S, and Fleabag, and R, and the guys at Melbourne City Fury, and a few others) 

Let the good times roll.......


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I dunno. I think all the girl football talk is kinda hot.
> 
> Anyway, my dear Mszwebs, I'd just like to point out to you this little stat: Giants 7-1 on the road. Just sayin....






mszwebs said:


> Anyway, I think that most of the reason that the Packers want to play the Giants is because it's AT HOME. that means not having to go up against a 0-9 at Dallas record. Granted, the odds were for a Packer's win, because...EVENTUALLY it woudl have happened...but having the G-Men come to the "Tundra" all plays into the fairy tale of Favre's year. *Instead, they get to face the Giant's 9-0 away game record. Neat...lol. They do have momentum, that I won't deny...lol.*




Actually... I pointed out a similar fact...

The Giants beat Washington, Atlanta, Miami, Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Buffalo AS WELL as Tampa and Dallas...so, like I said, it's 9-0. If you're gonna hype your boys... at least give them their due 

Just kidding...lol. I just wanted to list them to make sure I had counted correctly...lol.

Anyway...we may not have THAT record...but we have Brett Favre...who has all the other ones. (No interception jokes here guys...I think we're all fully aware of the "Force the play" mentality...lol. Idiot. God love him...lol.)


Tee hee... this is fun!


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 15, 2008)

I had an eyebrow raised seeing all the lack of playoff talk over the last 20 or so posts, so here goes my (completely personal) analysis for the AFC/NFC title games:

Pats/Chargers- First off I'm a huge Pats fan, but to attempt at being unbaised, I can't see the Chargers winning for multiple reasons (despite the fact that I cheered for them last Sunday.....Hate the Colts :-D):
1-injured players (yes, Volek got Touchdowns when they needed them, but I think there's a reason he was a back-up, and I'm sure if he played a whole game we'd see more sacks/interceptions that with Rivers)
2-For all the subtle aspects of the sport, look to the regular season game (they might have changed their style a bit, but it's _not like they added new people to the roster_. Pats have been adapting as they go along too, so any difference here will be how the players are feeling game day)
3-They're not the Colts (The Colts always stand a great chance of beating the Pats due to how they approach the game, and almost did beat them in regular season. However, as you can see in the comparative regular season game, no contest for Pats-chargers). Unless the Chargers bring something COMPLETELY NEW that the Pats haven't had to deal with yet (and a swift Defensive Tackle doesn't count, Brady gets rid of the ball way too quickly 95% of the time, and the 5% he gets sacked, he WON'T fumble, because he's that good, and he'll pass for 30 yards on the next play). You can pick off Manning b/c he got pretty-boy syndrome (look at Tebow against Michigan right after the Heisman), but this year, Brady's still in his element. Volek (or a semi-injured Rivers) however....



Packers-Giants

I'm somewhat a Fan of the Packers (I'm more against the Giants just because of the momentum they got in that last regular season game against the Pats). However, this game will come down to the QBs. Will Favre be able to keep drives alive every time Packers get the ball, and will he go for the long, risky passes? Will Manning suddenly revert back to his regular season self? If the lines, and receivers don't do anything that's legitimately for _the record books_, and it's all on the QBs, I'm personally expecting Manning to choke now that he's made it this far (particularly if he finds himself a touchdown or more behind at some point). I hate the Cowboys, but Romo was uncharacteristically bad in that last game, and even the ESPN guys know it. Giants are also dealing with an injured Plaxico, which hurts Mannings receiver options.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, and girl trash talkin' is greatly hot, total hotness. Hair pullin' is good. Bad language and nekkid pics only in your favorite football jersey.
> 
> <just thought I'd throw that in, madhatter told me to>



I'm pretty sure of a couple of things.

Number 1, I don't think that I have a football jersey that would come close to fitting me anymore.

Number 2, My birthday is in 2 weeks... please feel free to buy me one (team and or player of my or mutual choosing...lol) Do it (I dare ya)and I'll take all the pictures you want.

but, keep in mind...

Number 3, if i'm wearing a jersey, then I wouldn't be naked, would I?

Ooooh. Busted.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Packers-Giants
> 
> I'm somewhat a Fan of the Packers (I'm more against the Giants just because of the momentum they got in that last regular season game against the Pats). However, this game will come down to the QBs. Will Favre be able to keep drives alive every time Packers get the ball, and will he go for the long, risky passes? Will Manning suddenly revert back to his regular season self? If the lines, and receivers don't do anything that's legitimately for _the record books_, and it's all on the QBs, I'm personally expecting Manning to choke now that he's made it this far (particularly if he finds himself a touchdown or more behind at some point). I hate the Cowboys, but Romo was uncharacteristically bad in that last game, and even the ESPN guys know it. Giants are also dealing with an injured Plaxico, which hurts Mannings receiver options.



A Pats fan?? How disappointing. *crosses Scuds off her crush list*

I don't think you can call this a QB vs. a QB game. This won't be Manning vs. Farve for one simple reason...The Giants are a team in every sense of the word. Key players are injured and still they pulled off a win. That says a lot. They don't have one or two stars, they are a unit. What Eli lacks in experience he more than makes up for in the ability to rally his team around him. Farve is no slacker and Green Bay will most defiantly be a huge challenge. If the Giants win it will be because they did what they did against the Cowboys; fight for every yard, apply pressure, and above all pull together as a unit.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gday Spanky,
> 
> Thanks for that comprehensive response to my question. Those guys are on some serious payola.
> How much of that does the IRS get its grubby little paws into?
> ...



Speaking of talking directly to you, my buddy Peyton Manning, quarterback of the Indianapolis Colts and now with a lot of time on his hands, has a special message for you. Just you. 

http://www.priceless.com/us/personal/en/extras/peptalks/index.html?videoname=diet_suzannah&name=Suzannah&[email protected]&redirect=email&GP=EMCPeyton06


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you saying I need to go on a diet Hank?

Tough titties! This chick is lettin her gut hang out. Meanwhile pass me the fried mars bar in batter and a lager thanks. Keep the change.

Peyton? That's a chick's name mate. Come on now.

Thanks Spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are you saying I need to go on a diet Hank?
> 
> Tough titties! This chick is lettin her gut hang out. Meanwhile pass me the fried mars bar in batter and a lager thanks. Keep the change.
> 
> ...



No, no, no. Peyton was saying to forget the diet and chum up with some offensive linemen. You must know some down under. There's probably plenty of them. 

You think Peyton is a girly name, how about Eli or Archie?? We've got 'em all here in the states.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You think Peyton is a girly name, how about Eli or Archie?? We've got 'em all here in the states.




Payton - (English) an alternate for of Patton (English) meaning "Warrior's town".

Eli - (Hebrew) meaning "uplifted". A short form of Elijah (Hebrew) meaning "The Lord is my God".

Archie - (German, English) a familiar form of Archibald (German) meaning "bold".

Brett - (American) meaning "About to get his ass kicked".


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Payton - (English) an alternate for of Patton (English) meaning "Warrior's town".
> 
> Eli - (Hebrew) meaning "uplifted". A short form of Elijah (Hebrew) meaning "The Lord is my God".
> 
> ...



<giggle>

I believed you. Looked it up and found that Brett means something else. "Favre" means "interception".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <giggle>
> 
> I believed you. Looked it up and found that Brett means something else. "Favre" means "interception".



Spanky, have I told you today what a delight you are to have on these boards? No? Well here ya' go. I was going to Rep you and tell you but since I've been cut off from repping for 24 hours I'll embarass you here in front of everyone. :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 15, 2008)

I always thought "Peyton" was old English onomateopia for choking.


----------



## sean7 (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, Favre = Fav-re? (See link below)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bFdvneZR4wQ





Favre also means Giant-killer. (Sorry Nancy )


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Spanky, have I told you today what a delight you are to have on these boards? No? Well here ya' go. I was going to Rep you and tell you but since I've been cut off from repping for 24 hours I'll embarass you here in front of everyone. :wubu:



Yes I will second that. He is wonderful to be sure.

You other guys are ok too I guess.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

sean7 said:


> Favre also means Giant-killer. (Sorry Nancy )



Et tu Sean?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Actually... I pointed out a similar fact...
> 
> The Giants beat Washington, Atlanta, Miami, Detroit, Chicago, Philly, Buffalo AS WELL as Tampa and Dallas...so, like I said, it's 9-0. If you're gonna hype your boys... at least give them their due



I only wish to clarify that, for this season, claiming your team beat the Bears really IS a laughing matter.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Spanky, have I told you today what a delight you are to have on these boards? No? Well here ya' go. I was going to Rep you and tell you but since I've been cut off from repping for 24 hours I'll embarass you here in front of everyone. :wubu:




Feelings right now:

Shoshie and Lilly: :blush: 

Packers: 

Patriots: :bow:

Giants: 

Chargers: 

Cowboys as always: 

Jessica Simpson on behalf of Iggles fans: :smitten:

And Susannah is showing me behind the scenes how to trash talk "AFL style"

Go Eagles! No, the other Eagles.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A Pats fan?? How disappointing. *crosses Scuds off her crush list*



well, at least you're not a Colts or Cowboys fan *doesn't cross Nancy off his list*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Ya'll talked a lot of shite today while I was at work. I gots ter catch up....



NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't think you can call this a QB vs. a QB game. This won't be Manning vs. Farve for one simple reason...*The Giants are a team in every sense of the word.* Key players are injured and still they pulled off a win. That says a lot. They don't have one or two stars, they are a unit. What Eli lacks in experience he more than makes up for in the ability to rally his team around him. Farve is no slacker and Green Bay will most defiantly be a huge challenge. If the Giants win it will be because they did what they did against the Cowboys; fight for every yard, apply pressure, and above all pull together as a unit.



I have to take offense to the implication that Green Bay is not a _team _in _every sense of the word_. Brett Favre aside (as if football fans don't know who Eli Manning is), the other "Big Names" have BECOME big names, many of them this season, as Green Bay is the YOUNGEST TEAM in the league. The Packers have quality leadership, yes, but if they did NOT play as a team, no amount of parading newbies around a football field was going to get them to the NFC Championship game.

You're right... it's not Manning v Favre... it's the Giants v the Packers. *2* complete units. * 2 TEAMS.*



NancyGirl74 said:


> Payton - (English) an alternate for of Patton (English) meaning "Warrior's town".
> 
> Eli - (Hebrew) meaning "uplifted". A short form of Elijah (Hebrew) meaning "The Lord is my God".
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> <giggle>
> 
> I believed you. Looked it up and found that Brett means something else. "Favre" means "interception".



Nancy - (English) meaning "Beautiful, smart and funny, but wrong in this instance"

Spanky -(American) meaning "*The Eagles did NOT make the Playoffs*



LillyBBBW said:


> Spanky, have I told you today what a delight you are to have on these boards? No? Well here ya' go. I was going to Rep you and tell you but since I've been cut off from repping for 24 hours I'll embarass you here in front of everyone. :wubu:



Oddly enough... I agree 100%...lol



sean7 said:


> Favre also means Giant-killer. (Sorry Nancy )



Holla! Sean, feel free to contribute any time.



scudmissilez said:


> I'm somewhat a Fan of the Packers (I'm more against the Giants just because of the momentum they got in that last regular season game against the Pats).



You too Scud 

Love you all.... MUAH!:kiss2:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 15, 2008)

Just to bring this thread back down to earth...

102 days until the NFL Draft

That is all. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Just to bring this thread back down to earth...
> 
> 102 days until the NFL Draft
> 
> That is all. :bow:




Oh yeah, cause THAT did it...


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh yeah, cause THAT did it...



Haha, sorry, I don't have any more shirtless photos


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, sorry, I don't have any more shirtless photos



Unfortunately, I haven't gotten them returned or I'd let you borrow one of mine...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, sorry, I don't have any more shirtless photos



The ladies will accept pants-less photos as an acceptable replacement. Believe me.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The ladies will accept pants-less photos as an acceptable replacement. Believe me.



Why you tryin to get everyone nekkid? lol.

First, the girls nekkid withthe jerseys.... now Mad with no pants???


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

I seem to have angered Mszwebs. Ok, m'dear, you are correct. It is two *teams*. Two _great_ teams going head to head in an epic battle. However, only one will be victorious. That team will be the Giants. Nuff said.

As for pantsless men I wouldn't mind but I don't want the Mods to shut this thread down. So...PM me for my email address, boys.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I seem to have angered Mszwebs. Ok, m'dear, you are correct. It is two _teams_ it is. Two _great_ teams going head to head in an epic battle. However, only one will be victorious. That team will be the Giants. Nuff said.
> 
> As for pantsless men I wouldn't mind but I don't want the Mods to shut this thread down. So...PM me for my email address, boys.



Lol... I not mad...lol. I was just pointing out that teensy little thing  I can't get mad at you, we play so well together...lol.

and hell... if you're passing out the pictures...don't be shy boys!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

PICTURE 1: Spanky on Vikings gear. 

PICTURE 2: Spanky on Packers gear. Friends don't let friends wear Packers gear. It mite kauze dame bramage.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 15, 2008)

May the Playoffs get cancelled for disintrest and award the trophy to last years winner...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> PICTURE 1: Spanky on Vikings gear.
> 
> PICTURE 2: Spanky on Packers gear. Friends don't let friends wear Packers gear. It mite kauze dame bramage.



You are so getting your butt kicked...lol


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> May the Playoffs get cancelled for disintrest and award the trophy to last years winner...



There you are. We all missed you, Surf! Howya doin? 

You can hang out with the rest of us lovable losers. Eagles, Jets, Seahawks, Cowboys, Dolphins, Cardinals, Bucs, on and on. 

But no Browns. They're winners. No matter what. :bow:

We are waiting for Nancy and Mszwebs to decide who wants to join us next week.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You are so getting your butt kicked...lol



I live 7 blocks from Wisconsin. I spend a lot of time tweaking Packers fans. I always send them this picture to shut them up. They usually do........for a minute. They never shut up. Packers this and Superbowl that. Like winning the Superbowl is the end all be all. Nancy loves her Giants even when they don't make the playoffs. Huh, Nancy, Nancy????

That is 4th and 26 being converted.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> But no Browns. They're winners. No matter what. :bow:




YES!!! I get to use this picture again!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> YES!!! I get to use this picture again!



I think I am going to have to hold a press conference and cry. Worked for T.O. The beer is getting really, really, really warm.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I live 7 blocks from Wisconsin. I spend a lot of time tweaking Packers fans. I always send them this picture to shut them up. They usually do........for a minute. They never shut up. Packers this and Superbowl that. Like winning the Superbowl is the end all be all. Nancy loves her Giants even when they don't make the playoffs. Huh, Nancy, Nancy????
> 
> That is 4th and 26 being converted.



The Favre-era Packers are 43-5 at home when the temp. is below 34 degrees.

We're talking 8 as a HIGH on Sunday, and the game is late...so it's going to be even colder.

It's all good Spanky...you keep doing what you're doing...see where it gets ya


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I live 7 blocks from Wisconsin. I spend a lot of time tweaking Packers fans. I always send them this picture to shut them up. They usually do........for a minute. They never shut up. Packers this and Superbowl that. Like winning the Superbowl is the end all be all. Nancy loves her Giants even when they don't make the playoffs. Huh, Nancy, Nancy????
> 
> That is 4th and 26 being converted.



I'm here Spanky! 



mszwebs said:


> The Favre-era Packers are 43-5 at home when the temp. is below 34 degrees.
> 
> We're talking 8 as a HIGH on Sunday, and the game is late...so it's going to be even colder.
> 
> It's all good Spanky...you keep doing what you're doing...see where it gets ya



Yes, that's cold but we are no strangers to cold. Besides, cheese is never any good frozen.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> But no Browns. They're winners. No matter what. :bow:


oh indy ... instant karma's gonna get ya! muahahahahhahaha. so beautiful. SO SWEET.

i apologize for being a bit absent as of late, but ya see ... my season grinded to a rather unfair halt, but then i was told it's NOT unfair, because a team GOOD enough to get into the playoffs shouldn't have to rely on another team and indy is at no fault for putting its jv squad out during a game that determined the post-season outcome for other teams. OKAY.

THEN to add to the massive amounts of salt in my wounds, i decided to throw in my good ol' vhs tape of osu losing the title game in '07 ... i mean '08. i mean '07. i mean '08??!?!

THEN when i finally dragged my sorry ass back into this thread with enough composure to not burst into tears anytime someone mentioned the playoffs -- but dammit, not strong enough to hold back crying into my beer with my spankster and trav, i was suddenly being shoved off of my loser's stool by some high and mighty dude who was under the impression that i never saw a case of the bob knights before:







so apparently my team didn't suck, but my team wasn't good, and i didn't even know my own name anymore ... i spent several years hiking the Alaskaiannanianianeriandian wilderness on my own, just trying to discover who i really was.

then i got back in time to watch indianapolis get EXACTLY. WHAT. WAS. COMING. FOR. THEM.

hahahahahhahahahahahahhaa. so after i danced like a giddy, giddy girl for several days, went to the ER for exhaustion, got my meds to cool my jets (but not THOSE jets, they're cold enough), i found myself here. in the nfl thread. once again. with my favorite philly fan spanky, even though he forgot about me. 

*i claim no responsibility for brains exploding over trying to figure out the above timeline of events.

**sincere thanks goes out to lilly and hatter for having my back a few pages back. just an nfl thread, but yah know. i thought it was cool. jus' sayin'.

ANYWAYS. SO THERE'S PLAYOFFS GOING ON?! WHAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ANYWAYS. SO THERE'S PLAYOFFS GOING ON?! WHAT?!?!?!?!



Welcome Back


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh indy ... instant karma's gonna get ya! muahahahahhahaha.
> 
> i apologize for being a bit absent as of late, but ya see ... my season grinded to a rather unfair halt, but then i was told it's NOT unfair, because a team GOOD enough to get into the playoffs shouldn't have to rely on another team and indy is at no fault for putting its jv squad out during a game that determined the post-season outcome for other teams. OKAY.
> 
> ...



Is that you??? Pitcher??


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

On its way to the game.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> so apparently my team didn't suck, but my team wasn't good, and i didn't even know my own name anymore ... i spent several years hiking the Alaskaiannanianianeriandian wilderness on my own, just trying to discover who i really was.




Well I think we're all in agreeance that it's better it turned out like this:





Than like this...






What's this? Literature in a football thread? GASP! 



cold comfort said:


> got my meds to cool my jets (but not THOSE jets, they're cold enough),



Wow, way to kick a man when he's down!  You're such a sweetheart Jen  Hahaha.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Is that you??? Pitcher??



affirmative. recipient of one signature death glare from coach robison.

be glad you're not hatter. i just told him about how crazy this dude was for the past fifteen minutes.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Jack London for that cheap self promotion. 

Now are like a bunch of "little Fonzies" ?? You know what Fonzie is? Doncha?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Welcome Back



thank ya, fellow lady-in-football-crime.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 16, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wow, way to kick a man when he's down!  You're such a sweetheart Jen  Hahaha.



it's just what i _do_.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 16, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> affirmative. recipient of one signature death glare from coach robison.
> 
> be glad you're not hatter. i just told him about how crazy this dude was for the past fifteen minutes.



Yeah, dude, seriously 




Spanky said:


> Thank you Jack London for that cheap self promotion.
> 
> Now are like a bunch of "little Fonzies" ?? You know what Fonzie is? Doncha?



Isn't he that guy that jumped a shark or something?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 16, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> it's just what i _do_.



You do that voodoo that you do so well. 


I got nuthin'


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You do that voodoo that you do so well.
> 
> 
> I got nuthin'



Meh... Most guys don't...lol


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a question or two. 

Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?

If you are an NFC team fan, who is the AFC team you like best? The AFC team fans name the NFC team you like best. 

I'll go first. Growing up, I always liked the Vikings (this was during the 70s and the Bud Grant years) and it is just coincidence that I ended up here. If the Vikings stay in MN and get an outdoor stadium, I would consider them "hot house flowers" no more and root for them like the old days. 

AFC team? It used to be the Colts until they bolted to Indy (sorry Surf). I think then I like the Chargers. I used to like the old Chargers, Dan Fouts, Kellen Winslow, Air Coryell.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 16, 2008)

So I didn't see a NFL draft thread....we kinda have this guy by the name of Joe Flacco coming out of my school.....some background: he's a QB in the Senior Bowl, kinda beat the Navy of the United States of America in Football, lead the team as an at large to FCS Championship game (by way of the #1 and #4 seeds), 27 TDs with only 5 Ints, and he played the majority of every game this season. He was ranked as #5 QB draft pick in the nation, I was wondering if there had been any talk of him in other areas of the country, or if all eyes are on big schools' QBs at the moment?




Oh, and Spanky, if not for the almighty Pats, then Green Bay (they were in the Superbowl against the dreaded Cowboys one of the first years I was old enough to actually pay attention to the game). I also have a soft spot for the Eagles: They're regionally the closest team to where I live, but FAR more importantly, Donovan McNabb went to Syracuse (my dad's grad school, but his undergrad wasn't a football school....I've been a Syracuse fan since birth), I was watchin' him OWN on the college field in the days before he was hurtin' in the NFL, I live for the games when he turns into his collegiate self again.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is a question or two.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?
> 
> ...



If my team disappeared I don't think I could just pick up another one. Not my game. No "sports bigamy" for this guy.

However, if my team did disappear I GUARANTEE you it would be that much easier to quit drinking.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Meh... Most guys don't...lol



BURNED. Again. Bee kareful on teh innernetz.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is a question or two.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?
> 
> If you are an NFC team fan, who is the AFC team you like best? The AFC team fans name the NFC team you like best.



My "second" favorite team is a 3 way tie between the Bears, Vikings and the Giants...all of whom have more players that i can identify than any other NFC teams...lol. Except the Cowboys...but i think that we're all clear on how I feel abut THEM. By the way... I will not admit to the Bears or Vikings thing outside of this thread...lol. :blush:

As for the AFC team of choice...Well, I'm a Colts fan...but my co-worker forces me to root for the Jets. So it's a toss up.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is a question or two.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?
> 
> If you are an NFC team fan, who is the AFC team you like best? The AFC team fans name the NFC team you like best.



My favorite team is the Denver Broncos. My second favorite team (and favorite NFC team) is the Dallas Cowboys. Right now, though, my favorite team is whoever is playing against the the Cheatriots.

If New England wins the Super Bowl, I'm finding religion and praying that Massachusetts falls into the ocean.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> So I didn't see a NFL draft thread....we kinda have this guy by the name of Joe Flacco coming out of my school.....some background: he's a QB in the Senior Bowl, kinda beat the Navy of the United States of America in Football, lead the team as an at large to FCS Championship game (by way of the #1 and #4 seeds), 27 TDs with only 5 Ints, and he played the majority of every game this season. He was ranked as #5 QB draft pick in the nation, I was wondering if there had been any talk of him in other areas of the country, or if all eyes are on big schools' QBs at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel ya. My alma mater beat the Blue Hens (guess who) this year (seemingly a rarity), and Mr. Westbrook and Mr. Long both went there. I have heard of Flacco but just through following the Div. 1-AA champoinship. He looks good. I have no idea how he will pan out in the draft.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Meh... Most guys don't...lol




 That's it mate, correct and correct.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 16, 2008)

Always been a Bears fan, but there are a lot of teams I'll root for. Dating back to the Tecmo Super Bowl days, I'll always consider the Cincinnati Bengals and the Seattle Seahawks as probably my favorite AFC teams. Then, for my girlfriend's sake, I'll say Denver Broncos. Her mom is a Pats fanatic, so it's been happy Sundays at her house. Usually, unless there's a team or person on the team I completely hate, I say those who done well enough to earn a victory should get it (Which was why I WOULD have said Brady and Romo in the Super Bowl, but Romo choked). I say Romo instead of Favre only because I tire of him (Hey, I've got Bears conditioning, so I can't really like the Packers).


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

Mate I am female but you know what? I feel really impotent on this thread. My knowledge of the game is just not sufficient enough to keep up with the convo here.

I think we need an additional thread on a different topic that I have knowledge about and where I can spar with the best of them. Have this thread and have another different one also.

I am feeling very useless here. Somebody hold me


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 16, 2008)

Ryan said:


> My favorite team is the Denver Broncos. My second favorite team (and favorite NFC team) is the Dallas Cowboys. Right now, though, my favorite team is whoever is playing against the the Cheatriots.
> 
> If New England wins the Super Bowl, I'm finding religion and praying that Massachusetts falls into the ocean.



Massachusetts would never fall into the ocean Ryan cause God loves me more than you.  He does have a history of tossing His regulars like tepid water in favor of noobs so you may want to start praying now. Honestly the Patriots season has been very surreal. If they do win th' bowl you may have no choice but to start believing in something.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mate I am female but you know what? I feel really impotent on this thread. My knowledge of the game is just not sufficient enough to keep up with the convo here.
> 
> I think we need an additional thread on a different topic that I have knowledge about and where I can spar with the best of them. Have this thread and have another different one also.
> 
> I am feeling very useless here. Somebody hold me



Boy, if we only had a nice Aussie girl to start an AFL thread. Then the Aussies could have something to spar over and the Yanks would have to learn. Meanwhile, I will try continue to aggravate Pies fans, lovable losers that they are, and have almost no idea what or how I am doing it. 

ps. I will not be the "best of them" in an AFL thread.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mate I am female but you know what? I feel really impotent on this thread. My knowledge of the game is just not sufficient enough to keep up with the convo here.
> 
> I think we need an additional thread on a different topic that I have knowledge about and where I can spar with the best of them. Have this thread and have another different one also.
> 
> I am feeling very useless here. Somebody hold me



Shoshie, we also talk about men with their shirts off in this thread...lol...we even got Spanky and Mad to post pictures of themselves in said situation. And Spanky keeps trying to grt people naked and blaming it on others, so that's yet ANOTHER topic...lol. 

Don't feel useless. The fact that you're trying to participate makes you 100% not useless. No new thread for you... you're staying right where you are!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is a question or two.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?
> 
> ...




I confess that as passionate as I am about the Giants...it's because I've grown up with the Giants (my brain still thinks first to Parcells as the coach and Simms as the quarterback). My Father started the trend and when he passed away my younger brothers took up the slack. So, I guess I'd have to say its the Giants or nothing in honor of my Dad. If I was forced to choose I'd likely go with whoever the underdog was in any particular game...'cause I'm a softy like that. :blush:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Without giving away to much as far as picks I might take some heat for this but I see a green bay vs patriots super bowl sorry just being honest


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 16, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Without giving away to much as far as picks I might take some heat for this but I see a green bay vs patriots super bowl sorry just being honest




You and me....are going to have a little conversation later. Yes, you should be scared.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol how did I know you would be the first one to have a problem with my picks I'm just honest sometimes I even have to go against my teams if I had my way it would be san diego vs new york in the super bowl but unfortunately I don't see that


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Shoshie, we also talk about men with their shirts off in this thread...lol...we even got Spanky and Mad to post pictures of themselves in said situation. And Spanky keeps trying to grt people naked and blaming it on others, so that's yet ANOTHER topic...lol.
> 
> Don't feel useless. The fact that you're trying to participate makes you 100% not useless. No new thread for you... you're staying right where you are!



Ok then.:bow:

Thanks cookie.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is a question or two.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite team. Who is your second favorite team?? I mean if your team disappeared, what team would you adopt?
> 
> ...



I actually have two NFC teams, The Giants and The Bucs.

My dad's old school so he grew up rooting for the Giants because the Patriots didn't exist and he wasn't old enough to remember the Boston Redskins. As the Giants were the closest team geographically and he could listen to their games on the radio they became his team (until 1960, when the Pats showed up). During their 1990 season it became ok for me to root for them because the Patriots were 1-15, dad's nostalgia got the better of him and they were playing AFC East rival Bills and their "Crybaby quarterback" Jim Kelly.

Tampa's the other team because most of my extended family lives in Pinellas County and as a kid relatives would always bring t-shirts and hats for us (probably out of the bargain bin considering how bad the Bucs were) emblazoned with the dashing Buccaneer Bruce. 







I'm pretty sure most of the merch went directly into the trash.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 17, 2008)

My second favorite team is the SF 49ers. They used to be my favorite team but, back in 1978 and 1979, they had two consecutive seasons of 2-12! The turning point was a game against Cleveland. I saw Leroy Kelly (Jim Brown's successor) run through the defensive line and watched in horror as a defensive lineman stuck out his arm trying to 'arm tackle' Kelly on one the best fullbacks in the league. Now when your defensive linemen don't want to get into some runner's face.... your team has problems!

So I looked around and found the AFL was tackling better than the NFL (IMHO). That is when I became a Raider fan. Back in Super Bowls 1&2 -I cheered for the Packers.

My wife has always been a Niner fan.... and always will. When she was seven years old (1952) as a father-daughter activity, my father in-law would take her to 49er practices in Redwood City. Many times the tackle Leo Nomellini (who played both offense and defense) would place my wife on his shoulders and take his laps around the track. That made up her mind for life what her favorite team would remain.

The only team I don't root for is Dallas and that is because they defeated the Niners in the NFC championship game three times! Nothing personal.

Adrian


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

Adrian said:


> The only team I don't root for is Dallas and that is because they defeated the Niners in the NFC championship game three times! Nothing personal.
> 
> Adrian



Good enough for me


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2008)

Packers -7 over Giants

Patriots -14 over Chargers


I'd take the -7 and the Giants. Not that the Giants would win. I smell a FG to win.

I'd take the Patriots minus the points. The Chargers had a good run, deserve a lot of credit, but to win in NE as beat up as they are is too tough a challenge. 


For the ladies.....the proper order of kicking quarterbacks out of bed, first to last. 

Rivers, Favre, Manning, Brady.

Discuss.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> For the ladies.....the proper order of kicking quarterbacks out of bed, first to last.
> 
> Rivers, Favre, Manning, Brady.
> 
> Discuss.




Rivers, Farve, Brady, Manning

Oh and Giants - 10 Bajillion over Packers 
 Spanky


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Packers -7 over Giants
> 
> Patriots -14 over Chargers
> 
> ...



Rivers, Manning, Brady, Favre


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Aikman thinks we can win!

They came into Dallas and beat Dallas in a playoff game on the road ... so do I think they can then go to Lambeau and beat Green Bay in a playoff game?" Aikman said. Sure, I think they can do it. I'm not going to be surprised one bit by whatever the outcome is." ~ New York Post

The whole article here: http://www.nypost.com/seven/01172008/sports/giants/formula_won_456557.htm?page=1


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm hoping for the super bowl that its going to be The Packers Vs. The Patriots. I'd be happy if either team won. It would be impressive for the Packers to beat the Pats. And if the Pats one, it would be impressive for an undefeated season.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> For the ladies.....the proper order of kicking quarterbacks out of bed, first to last.
> 
> Rivers, Favre, Manning, Brady.
> 
> Discuss.



Brett Favre will never be kicked from my bed. However, preceeding him in dissapearing order:

Brady (buh-bye!), Rivers (He's injured...) and finally Manning...who could probably stay with Brett and myself if he wanted...lol


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

Football people, keep it on football!!!! 
I see this thread heading in a bad direction at this rate...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Packers fans...

http://www.foxnews.com/printer_friendly_story/0,3566,323368,00.html


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Football people, keep it on football!!!!
> I see this thread heading in a bad direction at this rate...



they would like to know ... 











... ooooooh, and for the win:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> they would like to know ...
> 
> ... ooooooh, and for the win:



I say: this:  this :shocked:this  and this


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Football people, keep it on football!!!!
> I see this thread heading in a bad direction at this rate...



This from the shirtless guy 

Hey. The names Favre, Manning, Rivers and Brady ARE talking about football...lol.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I say: this:  this :shocked:this  and this



oh shut up. that might be my best reply at dimensions EVER. it's quite possible.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh shut up. that might be my best reply at dimensions EVER. it's quite possible.



:bow: Quite true, quite true. I DO have you hand it to you on that one. :bow:

However, there is only one thing that can appropriately describe what is happening in that picture:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Packers fans...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/printer_friendly_story/0,3566,323368,00.html



Aww geeze guys...caaahm aaahn.

He probably owns a f*ckin cheese head too...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom Brady reminds you of a melting Nazi?



themadhatter said:


> I say: this:  this :shocked:this  and this


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> caaahm aaahn.



as a girl with a harsh cleveland accent, can i just say that i GREATLY approve of your diction/pronunciation/ridiculous-use-of-the-vowel-'a' here.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Tom Brady reminds you of a melting Nazi?



No, that's what happens to ME when I have to see Tom Brady.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...and I'm not a Nazi, for the record of course.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> No, that's what happens to ME when I have to see Tom Brady.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



But it's "Sieg Heil!" off the record, right?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> as a girl with a harsh cleveland accent, can i just say that i GREATLY approve of your diction/pronunciation/ridiculous-use-of-the-vowel-'a' here.



lol...Being from Wiscaaahnsin, it's not hard to imagine some Yahoo up in Pardeeville (where I have been, btw and its no Pardee - pardon the terrible pun but i couldn't resist...lol) being like... 

Oh Gaahd. Da Pack just wan. Yous better goo(w) pudon dat jersey...Dohhhhn't yous say noo(w) da me...Caaaahmn Aaaahn now! Ya-hey!


...in an extreme, almost Yooper-esque accent...lol.

It did take me a few minutes to figure out how to visually demonstrate the vowels though... I literally had to sound them out...lol.

Edit: Translation - Oh God. The pack just won! You better go put on that jersey. Don't you say no to me...come on now...do it.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

At least you ain't from Boston. That would be rehtadid. 

:shrugs:

...and we would all hate you of course.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> At least you ain't from Boston. That would be rehtadid.
> 
> :shrugs:
> 
> ...and we would all hate you of course.



psh, speak for yourself trav. i like her. don't try to run the last remaining bits of estrogen out of this thread.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> psh, speak for yourself trav. i like her. don't try to run the last remaining bits of estrogen out of this thread.



No worries girl...I'm not going anywhere :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> psh, speak for yourself trav. i like her. don't try to run the last remaining bits of estrogen out of this thread.



But I wasn't talking to Spanky... 


Heeeyooo!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> But I wasn't talking to Spanky...
> 
> 
> Heeeyooo!



Ouch. That's GOTTA hurt...




totally deserved though . Well...mostly...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> But I wasn't talking to Spanky...
> 
> 
> Heeeyooo!



Listen hear chisel chest. The score if you can't count is.

Estrogen 7
MadHatter 1

And your male PMS is not becoming.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The score if you can't count is.
> Estrogen 7
> MadHatter 1



When did I get 1? Woot!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you people being snarky with each other????

And without me?!?!?!?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> When did I get 1? Woot!



It started as your handicap, but we've since beaten your ass


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> When did I get 1? Woot!



You really are a Jets fan. 

Cleveland? This is the guy I think of. Is he ahead of Favre or behind Brady?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2008)

that score must not involve my own personal battle with travis, because that guy hasn't scored A POINT on me. 

pfft.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you people being snarky with each other????
> 
> And without me?!?!?!?



We're keeping the snark warm for you Nancy, just waiting for you to arrive!


Welcome back


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> that score must not involve my own personal battle with travis, because that guy hasn't scored A POINT on me.
> 
> pfft.



Ha! Winking will get you nowhere...and everywhere. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you people being snarky with each other????
> 
> And without me?!?!?!?



First. Did you rent Invincible. 

No? Then watch this clip. It is a miracle starring the "New York Giants" <said in Madagascar accent>

MADHATTER has to guess who scores the touchdown. I'll give him a hint. "The freakin other New York football team."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzUHvg6QbaU&NR=1 


Snarkily,

Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha! Winking will get you nowhere...and everywhere. :bow:



This is the FOOTBALL THREAD. 

Baseball and all of its bases are in another thread.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> First. Did you rent Invincible.
> 
> No? Then watch this clip. It is a miracle starring the "New York Giants" <said in Madagascar accent>
> 
> ...



Actually no, the Eagles score. Though it was ex-Jets coach Herm Edwards. The ship-jumping rat.

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> This is the FOOTBALL THREAD.
> 
> Baseball and all of its bases are in another thread.



Given the past several pages of discussion, I think that this thread has taken on a life of it's own that no one could have ever foreseen. I mean good god look at what random tangents have sprung up. I nominate this for the best thread ever.


...and you're reading into it too much, haha


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Given the past several pages of discussion, I think that this thread has taken on a life of it's own that no one could have ever foreseen. I mean good god look at what random tangents have sprung up. I nominate this for the best thread ever.
> 
> 
> ...and you're reading into it too much, haha



And winking will get you......wait, we're in a loop here. 

Scene from QB Eagles. IRL. Again the New York Giants. I love Carl Banks at the end. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnxseMVwQ3A

Where's Nancy? Isn't she watching this stuff??


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And winking will get you......wait, we're in a loop here.



 Loop on! What?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Listen! I don't know what you people are arguing about. None of it matters because the Giants are going to win. There! That should end it.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Listen! I don't know what you people are arguing about. None of it matters because the Giants are going to win. There! That should end it.



Well shit. Now what?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


>



And we all know where this will get you...

Ok that's the last one.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Well shit. Now what?



You Packer fans. You made her cry. Now kiss and make up.


And post pix plz tnks.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

The boys are winking at each other and now they want me kiss Msz???? 


GOD I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Given the past several pages of discussion, I think that this thread has taken on a life of it's own that no one could have ever foreseen. I mean good god look at what random tangents have sprung up. I nominate this for the best thread ever.



Um Yes. 100%. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

See the GREAT thing is that the guys are all end season losers and we have two trash talking (and tawkin for Nancy) ladies rooting for their teams to go to the SuperBowl. 

I want to see commitment, risk, yes, going out on an unrealistic limb. 

What will you do, post, film whatever if your team loses?? Will the other be willing to do the same?? Name that tune ladies, name that tune.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> See the GREAT thing is that the guys are all end season losers and we have two trash talking (and tawkin for Nancy) ladies rooting for their teams to go to the SuperBowl.
> 
> I want to see commitment, risk, yes, going out on an unrealistic limb.
> 
> What will you do, post, film whatever if your team loses?? Will the other be willing to do the same?? Name that tune ladies, name that tune.



Oh Spanky love... I'm laughing too hard to even come up with an answer...But. I am open to suggestion, providing of course that Ms Nancy agrees...lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ummm...I'll listen to suggestions but I'm not agreein' to nothin'...yet.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

All I want to know is, when do I start scoring points?

By one count I'm down 7-1, and by another, well...I can't count that high.  (for consistency's sake)

Goodnight.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ummm...I'll listen to suggestions but I'm not agreein' to nothin'...yet.



I think simply and probably agreeably, we need a posted picture in your favorite (and visible) team colors (helmet, hat, shirt, whatever) making the "brain melt" face. 

You've seen it. Here is the example again (oh if I only had a Giants helmet).



NO, Mszwebs, you can't use this one. But you can look for inspiration.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I think simply and probably agreeably, we need a posted picture in your favorite (and visible) team colors (helmet, hat, shirt, whatever) making the "brain melt" face.
> 
> You've seen it. Here is the example again (oh if I only had a Giants helmet).
> 
> ...



lol... I don't WANNA make the brain melt face...lol.

And I don't think I actually OWN any Packer's gear...:doh:

(Don't bother to comment... I'm flaming myself...lol)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a hat but I'm not making that face either.....You know if you make a face like that it'll stick forever.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol... I don't WANNA make the brain melt face...lol.
> 
> And I don't think I actually OWN any Packer's gear...:doh:
> 
> (Don't bother to comment... I'm flaming myself...lol)



Ok, no more Mr. Nice Guy. 

Naked, with the score of the game written across your chest in red lipstick. 

Otherwise, I got nuthin. Except I'd be rooting hard for both teams to lose! 

MadHat? You got something? He went to UNC. He's almost as smart as a Dook Boy.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a hat but I'm not making that face either.....You know if you make a face like that it'll stick forever.



Boy, you ain't kiddin. Ya gotta start out ugly to make a face that uglier.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, no more Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> Naked, with the score of the game written across your chest in red lipstick.
> 
> ...



Ok...That suggestion has been noted...anybody else? ANYBODY?  Have you figured out how we would post such excitement, as we can't be NAKED? lol.

I'll await further suggestion before passing judgement.




Spanky said:


> Boy, you ain't kiddin. Ya gotta start out ugly to make a face that uglier.



You're not ugly...though that WAS quite the face. Oy. I would recommend not making it again


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> MadHat? You got something? He went to UNC. He's almost as smart as a Dook Boy.



Umbrage.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Suggestions are welcome...especially, those that do not require me getting naked, no mud wrestling, no bikini clad pillow fighting, and no body painting with the other teams colors. Otherwise, I'm fairly open. Anyway, I'm off to bed. I look forward to reading your ideas tomorrow. Play nice. Night-night, kids.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Suggestions are welcome...especially, those that do not require me getting naked, no mud wrestling, no bikini clad pillow fighting, and no body painting with the other teams colors. Otherwise, I'm fairly open. Anyway, I'm off to bed. I look forward to reading your ideas tomorrow. Play nice. Night-night, kids.



Maybe just a hand written note next to your face with the loser saying 

"I want to have Brett Favre's babies"

or

"I love Eli Manning more than you" 

or something you two can come up with. 

Everything else is optional and entirely up to you.

Clothing
Facial expressions
Clothing
Lighting
Clothing
Photo format
The style of the note
.....and of course Clothing. 


We CAN do PG 13 here when we want to.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Maybe just a hand written note next to your face with the loser saying
> 
> "I want to have Brett Favre's babies"
> 
> ...



I'm ok with that...especially since I won't have to do it.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow...just wow. Who knew this guy was a Cowboys fan?
Bloody brilliant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYu68SHWh64

(Courtesy of CNNSI.com)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm ok with that...especially since I won't have to do it.



But if you want to have Brett's babies, stating it publicly is just fine. They'd be either New Bay Giants fans or Green York Packers fans (depending on the dominant genes)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> But if you want to have Brett's babies, stating it publicly is just fine. They'd be either New Bay Giants fans or Green York Packers fans (depending on the dominant genes)



They'd be Giants fans, Spanky. I wear the pants in Brett and I's relationship.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wow...just wow. Who knew this guy was a Cowboys fan?
> Bloody brilliant.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYu68SHWh64
> ...



Best. youtube. link. EVER.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2008)

Good morning all. Nothing to add I just wanted to say hi.

So what happens to this thread when the season is over and everything has been packed away and the lights have been turned off?

Will this thread go to the big spirit in the sky?

Carry on.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good morning all. Nothing to add I just wanted to say hi.
> 
> So what happens to this thread when the season is over and everything has been packed away and the lights have been turned off?
> 
> ...



AFL starts when?? 

NFL draft. 

NFL history. 

NFL rules.

NFL jokes.

NFL trades, free agency, teams leaving in the night for other cities. 

Lotsa fun, fun, fun!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Is it true that they want to move the Bills to Toronto? And they want to give Montreal a team in the NFL?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Is it true that they want to move the Bills to Toronto? And they want to give Montreal a team in the NFL?



I think the next danger is the Los Angeles Vikings. Which would make as much sense as the Los Angeles Lakers. (dain't no lakes in LA) Hell there's no fresh water to speak of. 

The Vikes contract with the Hump Dome ends in 2011. If the state doesn't fund a stadium and right soon, I think they will move. With the recession on and state funds drying up, it will be hard to justify a stadium funding. 

I haven't heard of Buffalo/Toronto and Montreal. After what the NFL did to Baltimore and Cleveland, nothing would surprise me. I was glad when Baltimore got a Superbowl as redemption. The Colts didn't deserve it after what they did to a old and loyal fan base. (I'm not trying to disrespect the Indy fans of the Colts). And that is why Cleveland, more than most long time loser teams, like my Eagles, really would be a great story to win a Superbowl (don't tell Coldy I wrote this). Losing a playoff game is one thing, losing your whole damn team?? That is a whole 'nother level of losing.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 18, 2008)

ok i put my bets in with the bookie and i took green bay giving the giants 7 which should be more than covered and i took san diego and the 14 i mean who wouldn't well besides patriot fans me thinks i'm about to get paid i only put 250 on both games but that would be a quick 500 so let's go spread lol


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Maybe just a hand written note next to your face with the loser saying
> 
> "I want to have Brett Favre's babies"
> 
> ...



Ok. I'm in. And Yes, Spanky... I've noted the "optional" choices of lighting, photo format, facial expressions and...clothing...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok. I'm in. And Yes, Spanky... I've noted the "optional" choices of lighting, photo format, facial expressions and...clothing...lol.



Oh, this is too easy. 

1. The Packers are probably going to win.

2. Win or lose, I get the distinct feeling that Nancy really wouldn't mind having Mr. Favre's babies.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, this is too easy.
> 
> 1. The Packers are probably going to win.
> 
> 2. Win or lose, I get the distinct feeling that Nancy really wouldn't mind having Mr. Favre's babies.



I'm not saying a word...lol. But... on the miniscule off chance I should lose, which I won't...any and all pics will be posted and or available before the Super Bowl.

:bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, this is too easy.
> 
> 1. The Packers are probably going to win.
> 
> 2. Win or lose, I get the distinct feeling that Nancy really wouldn't mind having Mr. Favre's babies.



All my babies will be Giants fans. It don't matter who the Baby Daddy is. 



mszwebs said:


> I'm not saying a word...lol. But... on the miniscule off chance I should lose, which I won't...any and all pics will be posted and or available before the Super Bowl.
> 
> :bow:



Very good of you to be so prompt with posting your pictures. The boys and I will appreciate it. Besides, this way you can get the humiliation out of the way so you can cheer on the Giants against the Pats in the Big Game. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> All my babies will be Giants fans. It don't matter who the Baby Daddy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good of you to be so prompt with posting your pictures. The boys and I will appreciate it. Besides, this way you can get the humiliation out of the way so you can cheer on the Giants against the Pats in the Big Game. :bow:



I'm not going to lie. I WILL be the biggest Giants fan out there if the Giants play the Pats in the Superbowl. that's why I have no problem with this bet, because it will be the truth...lol.

I just don't foresee myself actually havng to do it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm not going to lie. I WILL be the biggest Giants fan out there if the Giants play the Pats in the Superbowl. that's why I have no problem with this bet, because it will be the truth...lol.
> 
> I just don't foresee myself actually havng to do it.




Such a sweet girl and sooo much nicer than me. Ok, ok..._*If*_ Green Bay wins (and that's a big _*if*_) I'll be in their corner for the Super Bowl. Begrudgingly so but I'll be there, Msz. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Such a sweet girl and sooo much nicer than me. Ok, ok..._*If*_ Green Bay wins (and that's a big _*if*_) I'll be in their corner for the Super Bowl. Begrudgingly so but I'll be there, Msz. :happy:



We're so much cooler than the guys :bow:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 19, 2008)

it will be the chargers and the packers in the super bowl


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2008)

Totally!! :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

Okie Dokie... so, in preparation for the big...Clash...tomorrow, I decided that I was going to DIG through my mom's stuff and see if I could find any of my old Packer's stuff.

I managed to find a jersey for Mark Chmura (lol) and for Antonio Freeman.

Neither of these jersey's fit the greatest, as they're the kind that are not mesh all the way around and they kind of schlup all tight to your sides...but I say fuck it and will proudly wearing an 11 year old jersey that I have no business being seen in public wearing.

THAT is how much I love my team


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Okie Dokie... so, in preparation for the big...Clash...tomorrow, I decided that I was going to DIG through my mom's stuff and see if I could find any of my old Packer's stuff.
> 
> I managed to find a jersey for Mark Chmura (lol) and for Antonio Freeman.
> 
> ...



Darling, there are threads just about the "too tight" thing. Kill two birds with one stone, I say! Schlup away!

The temp at the start of the game is predicted to be -5 F. The only time New York sees those temps is during any movie made by Hollywood depicting the end of the world entirely due to manmade induced global warming which causes a lot of cold weather. Somehow. But then they know it all. 

Good luck with that Giants. Ice Bowl Two. Get your Sharpie revved up Nancy!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Darling, there are threads just about the "too tight" thing. Kill two birds with one stone, I say! Schlup away!



lol...I know, I know. if only the people posting in those threads were going to be at my friend Ray's house, watching the game...lol. I take comfort in the fact that having worn a tube top in public, I am now invincible.

and I have my super-duper Packer painted fingernails to distract any potential detractors...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol...I know, I know. if only the people posting in those threads were going to be at my friend Ray's house, watching the game...lol. I take comfort in the fact that having worn a tube top in public, I am now invincible.
> 
> and I have my super-duper Packer painted fingernails to distract any potential detractors...



Damn, I just Googled "Ray" and got the address. See you there.  I'll be the one wearing the Eagles hardhat. You've seen what the Packers Hardhat does to me. My 8 year old will be watching with the Packers hardhat. He is the Packers fan in the house (really). We dropped him on his head when he was 2. I heard that is how it happens.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Damn, I just Googled "Ray" and got the address. See you there.  I'll be the one wearing the Eagles hardhat. You've seen what the Packers Hardhat does to me. My 8 year old will be watching with the Packers hardhat. He is the Packers fan in the house (really). We dropped him on his head when he was 2. I heard that is how it happens.



Har har...

Actually, I think that my friend HAS a Packer's hard hat...lol. Maybe I'll get a picture of the jersey and the nails and the hardhat...post it BEFORE the game...just in case


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Because it's your birthday and I know how much you support the Giants....I made you a little something.​*

View attachment 34785​

*:batting:...the real one is here:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=672006&postcount=6


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.

Old ass jersey - Check!







Nails painted in team colors with the numbes of some of my favorite players painted on them (Crosby, Favre, Hawk, Grant and Driver) and Go pack Go on the other hand - Check!












Have an excellent birthday Spanky... 

I look forward to reading everyone's posts tonight


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> Old ass jersey - Check!
> 
> ...




HOLY MOTHERRRRRRRRRRFUUUUUUUHHHHH...

*doublechecks her sexual orientation* 

woah, i seriously thought i switched teams for a minute there. :smitten:

uuuuuuh boys? how are you not all over this? is it favre? don't be so intimidated now ... c'mon.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> HOLY MOTHERRRRRRRRRRFUUUUUUUHHHHH...
> 
> *doublechecks her sexual orientation*
> 
> ...



Awww Jen... you're my hero


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> Old ass jersey - Check!
> 
> ...



Man, you're a sicko. Even your EYES match. That's F'n deep girlie. *shakes head* 

And I echo everything CC said. You are a bombshell knockout! :smitten:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> Old ass jersey - Check!



I like you MUCH better than Antonio Freeman 
(I can't think of anything clever referring to a Lambeau Leap, dammit)

But what about Brett Fav...ruh?

And the nails thing is hardcore. I approve. A+ thumbs up!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Man, you're a sicko. Even your EYES match. That's F'n deep girlie. *shakes head*
> 
> And I echo everything CC said. You are a bombshell knockout! :smitten:



Thank you very much...and how you even noticed the Green and Gold eyeshadow, I'm not sure...but...yeah.. it is pretty sick, isn't it...lol.

I just realized my socks are green too. i didn't even PLAN that. sad...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I like you MUCH better than Antonio Freeman
> (I can't think of anything clever referring to a Lambeau Leap, dammit)
> 
> But what about Brett Fav...ruh?



I have a Favre jersey (because, he IS my boy)...somewhere...but I think that I flung it somewhere during my "I hate football" years...lol. 

I figured I'd wear the Freeman one since the Chmura one has...negative conotations to it. AND, if I'm not mistaken... I think Freeman was an Eagle for a year... so it's like everybody wins 

And thank you... I'm glad you like me better than Antonio Freeman...lol.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> Old ass jersey - Check!
> 
> ...



such a beauty and simply hypnotizing eyes enough to make any guys or as we seen girls heart do a lambeau leap.......now down to business as i stated the packers should win and beat the spread and i think san diego will at least cover the spread i mean they are getting 14 points there i've said it i meant it enough said


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> such a beauty and simply hypnotizing eyes enough to make any guys or as we seen girls heart do a lambeau leap.......now down to business as i stated the packers should win and beat the spread and i think san diego will at least cover the spread i mean they are getting 14 points there i've said it i meant it enough said



Thank you.  And good job getting the thread back on track


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Thank you very much...and how you even noticed the Green and Gold eyeshadow, I'm not sure...but...yeah.. it is pretty sick, isn't it...lol.
> 
> I just realized my socks are green too. i didn't even PLAN that. sad...



Wow, I didn't even SEE that.  I was referring to your eye color. Between the monitor and all the green you're wearing it makes your eyes appear green from here. My first thought was, "Now THAT'S fan loyalty to the extreme."


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, I didn't even SEE that.  I was referring to your eye color. Between the monitor and all the green you're wearing it makes your eyes appear green from here. My first thought was, "Now THAT'S fan loyalty to the extreme."



They're really grey...but they pick up on whatever is around, so today they probably ARE green. 


I can't wait...lol. My friends are crazy, so No matter what happens... This is going to be a ridiulous afternoon/evening. :bow:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Thank you.  And good job getting the thread back on track



you are most welcome tis only the mere truth..... only 44 minutes away to get this day started


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

With most of the Chargers hurting, but playing, I have high hopes for the pats sweet victory today. 

Then, in the bitter cold of Wisconsin, I hope the Packers can overcome the cold and put a beat down on Eli and his Giants.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

being that most are going for the pats i'm going with cowher and taking the chargers lets go bolts


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Huzzah towards the Pats. 

Now, on to the Packers game. 

Go Packers.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats to the pats and their fans oh and thank you for not beating chargers by more than 14 now the worse i can do is break even


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 20, 2008)

I refuse to acknowledge that that just happened.

God I hope they lose in the Super Bowl. Divine Justice/ Massive Hilarity rolled into one. The Choke of all Chokes.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm not going to lie ... OBVIOUSLY i was rooting for the chargers just now but i have to admit...

nothing would be more hilarious and sweeter than seeing this whole hyped up "pursuit of perfection" spoiled in the mothereffin' superbowl.

juuuuuus' sayin'. sorry lilly and fellow pats fans! it's just my sheer rotten envy that does not allow for me to like this undefeated thing one bit (unless it's MY team (and we all know that will never happen hahaha))!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

As I was listening to the Score one evening (Chicago's Sports radio 670), I believe I heard one of the regulars say they predicted that the Super Bowl winner was going to come out of the Colts-Chargers game. I laughed when I heard this. Stupid hindsight.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok the way green bay is playing they deserve to lose i'm just being honest their defense is suspect well actually nevermind because they just lost congrats nancy and to all the giants fans please beat the patriots that is all i ask


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2008)

YES YESYES YES YES

SUPER BOWL HERE WE COME!!!!​


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry Mzwebs but....WHOOOOO!!!!!! 

Any other year, I wouldn't really care either way. But THIS year it ALLL comes down to who has a better shot at beating the Patriots. And I have more faith in a team that has already played an excellent game against the Pats and almost beat them, versus a team that hasn't played them all season. 

Eli Manning, the hopes and dreams of a desperate nation now rest on your shoulders. :bow:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2008)

today was bad all around


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 20, 2008)

i agree but as i stated if i had my way the giants would win i took green bay and actually i'm not disappointed that i lost i mean i use to live in north jersey so even though i'm not a die hard there is a little bit of a fan in me but who would of thought brett farve would have such a second half choke and plaxico had his way all night the defensive corners where terrible congrats giants now go out there on feb 3 and beat those pats


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it wasn't pretty...on either side. Tyne??? What the hell???? But it's done and they are on their way to the Super Bowl. I couldn't be prouder of the boys, especially Eli and Plaxico. They played their hearts out. I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle the Super Bowl, though. These games are stressing me out. This one was epic! Hats off to Farve and the Packers.:bow::bow::bow:

*Go Giants*​


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

I knew I should have gone with Chmura...But... true to my word...










GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I knew I should have gone with Chmura...But... true to my word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! And she went with the cleavage too! You da woman, Msz! 
:bow::smitten::bow::smitten::bow::smitten:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 20, 2008)

best of luck to the G men!!! I honestly think they can handle the Patsies

and mszwebs, if that's you in the pic, you are ADORABLE!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 20, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Sorry Mzwebs but....WHOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Any other year, I wouldn't really care either way. But THIS year it ALLL comes down to who has a better shot at beating the Patriots. And I have more faith in a team that has already played an excellent game against the Pats and almost beat them, versus a team that hasn't played them all season.
> 
> Eli Manning, the hopes and dreams of a desperate nation now rest on your shoulders. :bow:



My head wants to explode every time I read about how the Giants get massive accolades for playing _well_ against the Patriots. The Ravens played _well_, the Eagles played _well_, the Colts played _well_, it's just that nobody has WON.

Since when does a team get all these cheers just for holding their own?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 20, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> My head wants to explode every time I read about how the Giants get massive accolades for playing _well_ against the Patriots. The Ravens played _well_, the Eagles played _well_, the Colts played _well_, it's just that nobody has WON.
> 
> Since when does a team get all these cheers just for holding their own?



Yes, I know nobody one. But they're a known quantity at least. With the Packers, you can't effectively judge how they'll play against the Pats. 

Does this make sense? My head is fried right now.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, it wasn't pretty...on either side. Tyne??? What the hell???? But it's done and they are on their way to the Super Bowl. I couldn't be prouder of the boys, especially Eli and Plaxico. They played their hearts out. I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle the Super Bowl, though. These games are stressing me out. This one was epic! Hats off to Farve and the Packers.:bow::bow::bow:
> 
> *Go Giants*​



I would've loved to shoot Mr. Coughlin for giving his kicker crap for missing the first shot. Nancy, when the temp is -5F, the ball is HARDER than a rock. He deserves a truckload of credit for making a freakin' 47 yd field goal in -5F temp/-24F windchill (that means it was windy) on a frozen field under the normal stresses of the game. I haven't seen anything like that ever. 

Love him, he deserves it. Oh, and congrats. You called it. I thought it would be close with the Pack kicking the winner. 

And if you want to take a pic expressing your continued love for Eli or Brett, like mszwebs, be my (our) guest.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

That was a pretty bad snap that kicker got when he missed.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure it makes sense, it's just that the Patriots always find a way to win.

Shut down Moss? Tom will throw to Welker, Gaffney, or Stallworth.

Shut down the long pass? Screens to Kevin Falk and run Maroney.

Brady gets picked three times? Samuel comes up big with the interceptions and Junior Seau celebrates his 39th birthday with one of the best goal line stances ever.

And sometimes...they just have the good luck to have Rex Ryan call an untimely time out.

Bend don't break.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 20, 2008)

This is true. It's amazing that with every game the Pats seem to get just ONE break that kills any chance of the other team winning. It's unbelievable. 
That's not to say that the Pats don't deserve to win 'em all, because they're a force. But it's just incredibly how superhuman the Pats look.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I would've loved to shoot Mr. Coughlin for giving his kicker crap for missing the first shot. Nancy, when the temp is -5F, the ball is HARDER than a rock. He deserves a truckload of credit for making a freakin' 47 yd field goal in -5F temp/-24F windchill (that means it was windy) on a frozen field under the normal stresses of the game. I haven't seen anything like that ever.
> 
> Love him, he deserves it. Oh, and congrats. You called it. I thought it would be close with the Pack kicking the winner.
> 
> And if you want to take a pic expressing your continued love for Eli or Brett, like mszwebs, be my (our) guest.



The thing is, we don't know what Coughlin was actually saying. He could have been planning to send in the punt unit and Tynes _begged_ to kick, swearing he could make it.

Alternately, Tynes could have been on the verge of tears and Coughlin could have been yelling "buck up! Buck Up! No fucking tears. We'll get another chance. Short term memory loss dude!"

And it was a high snap but Feagles got in down perfectly. I think the fact of it being a high snap might have shaken Tynes, but that's why it's so important for the snapper, holder, and kicker to have good chemisty. Had Tynes have trusted his holder enough that the ball was going to be where it should have been, the high snap MIGHT not have mattered. OTOH, even it being a little high may have messed up his timing.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2008)

For the next couple of weeks I will be a huge Giants fan. Screw the Patriots.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> Old ass jersey - Check!
> 
> ...



WOW! 

Cool! 

MadHat, she not only unseated us with our lame chest shots, but lapped us about a kajillion times. 

And I am a happy loser in this case. :bow:

Beautiful, dear, just beautiful and thanks for the nice wishes.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Because it's your birthday and I know how much you support the Giants....I made you a little something.​*
> 
> View attachment 34785​
> 
> *:batting:...the real one is here:* http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=672006&postcount=6



Ok, I will accept that "token" for today only. <and the fact I am about 1100 miles from Philly> 

If you ever do that with a Cowboys logo, well, this new "old man" may not be able to handle it. 

Enjoy the next two weeks. Giants win the Superbowl. Hell, why the hell not??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, I will accept that "token" for today only. <and the fact I am about 1100 miles from Philly>
> 
> If you ever do that with a Cowboys logo, well, this new "old man" may not be able to handle it.
> 
> Enjoy the next two weeks. Giants win the Superbowl. Hell, why the hell not??



I hope your birthday was a good one, Spanky. :happy:

I think the Giants can do it, I really do. Come on! Wouldn't that be an amazing game? I keep saying 'epic' but really it would be. The season's underdog team beats the season's undefeated golden child team. History making. The Giants are my miracle boys.I believe in them......I just wish they wouldn't cut it so close all the time. My stress levels are through the roof. 

As for Tyne...well, he has a history of not being all that accurate. However, you are right. He pulled through in a crunch (a crunch he could have kept them from if he'd kicked the first one....but I digress) and that's all that matters. He just better not do it again. :batting:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 21, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok Spanky My Love... becuse it is your birthday, I will post the ridiculousness that I have put on to support my team up to this point. This is sans hard hat by the way, as I'm not at Ray's yet...lol.
> 
> ......
> 
> I look forward to reading everyone's posts tonight



You almost make me want to be a Packers Fan. In fact, if there was a guarantee of further pictures if the Packers won, TO HELL WITH ELI.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 21, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> You almost make me want to be a Packers Fan. In fact, if there was a guarantee of further pictures if the Packers won, TO HELL WITH ELI.



Everyone should be a Packers Fan 

And I'm sure that i would have had some crazy photo posted had the Pack made the Superbowl...

However, my hopes and dreams, as pointed out by Mad earlier in the thread...now rest on the Giant(s) shoulders of Eli Manning. Since i don't own a Giants jersey...I can't do any more similar pics...but maybe I'll think of something...lol.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 22, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, it wasn't pretty... they are on their way to the Super Bowl. I couldn't be prouder of the boys, This one was epic! Hats off to Farve and the Packers.:bow::bow::bow:
> 
> *Go Giants*​



The Doc finally let me offa suicide watch after the unspeakable travisty I had to endure by the SuperLame SuperChargers.

How about in the *NFL *thread the two babes pullin at opposite ends of the *NFC *Champion...are two babes!!!:doh::bow::bow:

Great effort by the man the myth the legend...to bad the GDAMNLAST THROW WAS A PICK...o well. I never thought I'd put these words to paper, but go NFC, GO ELI, GO Big Brandon Jacobs, GO J. Shock's broken leg.

PLEASE punnish the Patriots...please.


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


>



A one 



mszwebs said:


>



And a two

:smitten: Football women are awesome, I hope your effort keeps #4 around for 1 last go round, so he can face the REAL Manning in the next Superbowl- and by that I mean Archie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> The Doc finally let me offa suicide watch after the unspeakable travisty I had to endure by the SuperLame SuperChargers.
> 
> How about in the *NFL *thread the two babes pullin at opposite ends of the *NFC *Champion...are two babes!!!:doh::bow::bow:
> 
> ...



Tom Brady has been seen staggering around NYC with a cast on his leg so the plot thickens. Glad to see you back SurfDUI.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Tom Brady has been seen staggering around NYC with a cast on his leg so the plot thickens. Glad to see you back SurfDUI.



Well everyone knows the Pats CHOKED again and didn't COVER the SPREAD. 

Losers. 

Probably some "paisans" got to him after the game. Serves his ass right.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Tom Brady has been seen staggering around NYC with a cast on his leg so the plot thickens. Glad to see you back SurfDUI.



It's a ploy! He's trying to get the Giants to relax and let down their guard! Everyone is out to get the Giants, man! It's freakin' conspiracy, baby! What about the cold seats at the Green Bay game! Huh? Huh? And the head dude of the area Fox station not airing repeats of Seinfeld because it's Eli's favorite show! That was low! And, and, and keeping Jessica Simpon away from the Cowboy game! What's up with that? Sheesh! Now this! Don't let 'em fool you! It's all just another vain attempt at breaking the Giants spirit! It won't work, I tells ya! IT WON'T WORK!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ok, you can cart me off to the funny farm now...just let me have a TV in my room, please. :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Well everyone knows the Pats CHOKED again and didn't COVER the SPREAD.
> 
> Losers.
> 
> Probably some "paisans" got to him after the game. Serves his ass right.



Ah, the familiar taste of sour grapes.  I do fear for the safety of members of the team. There are some psychotic wackos out there. I had to work on Sunday so I didn't watch the game. I slipped into a conference room at 'round 5ish and was able to catch the last 2 minutes before I left. No rioting in the streets after like in days of yore. It was very quiet when I left the office and I made it home on the subway without any drunken incidents. It's like the whole city is holding its breath in wait. Either that or no one wanted their barseat to get cold before the Giants/Packers came.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tuesday's USA TODAY »

Tom Brady's walking cast

Is Tom Brady a member of the Walking Wounded?

The website TMZ.com has video that it says is the Patriots glamour quarterback arriving Monday with girlfriend Gisele Bundchen and several others at an apartment in New York City. But -- in a scene that makes Patriots fans worry about the fate of the perfect season -- the Patriots superstar is limping from his vehicle as he carries flowers and a bag to the front door, all while declining comment as the narrator congratulates him on making his fourth Super Bowl. (Must be fun to have the paparazzi chasing you around.)

Back in New England, the Patriots told the Associated Press via e-mail they have no comment on the Brady photos that are showing up on various websites.

Brady told a Boston radio station earlier Monday that he'll "be ready for the Super Bowl" on Feb. 3 against the New York Giants. The Patriots have long listed him on weekly injury reports as having a bothersome throwing shoulder.

-- Bob Kimball, USA TODAY

Add USATODAY.com RSS feeds *

The Nation's Homepage

© Copyright 2007 USA TODAY

*************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** ***************


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean for the double post stupid sidekick I do apologize
Tuesday's USA TODAY »

Tom Brady's walking cast

Is Tom Brady a member of the Walking Wounded?

The website TMZ.com has video that it says is the Patriots glamour quarterback arriving Monday with girlfriend Gisele Bundchen and several others at an apartment in New York City. But -- in a scene that makes Patriots fans worry about the fate of the perfect season -- the Patriots superstar is limping from his vehicle as he carries flowers and a bag to the front door, all while declining comment as the narrator congratulates him on making his fourth Super Bowl. (Must be fun to have the paparazzi chasing you around.)

Back in New England, the Patriots told the Associated Press via e-mail they have no comment on the Brady photos that are showing up on various websites.

Brady told a Boston radio station earlier Monday that he'll "be ready for the Super Bowl" on Feb. 3 against the New York Giants. The Patriots have long listed him on weekly injury reports as having a bothersome throwing shoulder.

-- Bob Kimball, USA TODAY

Add USATODAY.com RSS feeds *

The Nation's Homepage

© Copyright 2007 USA TODAY

*************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** *************** ***************


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope. Haters bring us luck!  Get down with the sickness. :bow:




ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Tuesday's USA TODAY »
> 
> Tom Brady's walking cast
> 
> ...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well if the giants can duplicate the performance of the first game minus the randy moss touchdown were the corner suffered an abdominal tare they should do well and could very much be the super bowl champs


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, the Super Bowl will either be another epic (there I go using that word again) battle...or the Giants are going to get spanked. Personally, I think they want it bad enough to fight for it and have _had_ to fight hard just to get to this point that maybe, just maybe that never-say-die attitude will give them the upper edge. That's what I'm hoping for...and by golly, I think they can do it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Well if the giants can duplicate the performance of the first game minus the randy moss touchdown were the corner suffered an abdominal tare they should do well and could very much be the super bowl champs



I agree. It's anybody's game really. You've got two good teams with two weeks to prepare. I can barely stand the suspense.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 22, 2008)

GO GIANTS!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> the Giants are going to get spanked.



Sorry for taking exact text, but inquiring minds want to know if we are going to see YOU and LILLY do a little showdown with a tribute to the winning team. 

mszwebs did her part before she entered the ranks of "lovable end of season losers" otherwise known as "J-E-T-S" with her wonderful picture showing her love for Eli. 

You two have two weeks to decide on something really nice. Sorry about the extra homework ladies, it is the responsibility that comes with your teams getting to the freakin' Superbowl. 

Game on??

Name that tune.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 23, 2008)

Spanky said:


> mszwebs did her part before she entered the ranks of "lovable end of season losers" otherwise known as "J-E-T-S" with her wonderful picture showing her love for Eli.



Dude! What the fuuuck?! Haven't I had enough?!  Look I know you're probably bummed at being 40 and all, but that's not myyyy fault! 

Could be worse though, at least I'm not a spiteful, Santa-hating Eagles fan, or worse, a woe-is-me Browns fan. Sheesh you guys are such a sorry lot. 

SARCASM!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 23, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude! What the fuuuck?! Haven't I had enough?!  Look I know you're probably bummed at being 40 and all, but that's not myyyy fault!
> 
> Could be worse though, at least I'm not a spiteful, Santa-hating Eagles fan, or worse, a woe-is-me Browns fan. Sheesh you guys are such a sorry lot.
> 
> SARCASM!



Boys... boys...

Don't make me write I <3 the Eagles and I <3 the Jets across my boobs too...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't think of a single thing classy and dignified to do. I'm going to leave that part up to Nancy.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't think of a single thing classy and dignified to do.



Lilly, dear, we all KNOW you're a Patriots fan already. You don't need to remind us. 

I think a little sign (the boobies thing was mszwebs idea and she got extra credit for it) saying something about your love for Eli or something. You are creative. 

Maybe you could knit a Giants sweater (socks) for mszwebs. 

You got two weeks to think about it. 

All of the ladies on the boards seem to be the ones left with teams in the playoffs. Except Coldy, but she's from Cleveland you know.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Boys... boys...
> 
> Don't make me write I <3 the Eagles and I <3 the Jets across my boobs too...



That is like "boy football fan cocaine"!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2008)

I really can't think of anything new and exciting for the boys. Maybe "Brady's Baby Mama" written on my butt shelf? I dunno. I'd like to think I'm above this sort of thing but as I'm a Giants fan...well, I'm not.  Plus, I'm pretty sure I won't have to do it as I haven't thus far. *smug* 

Lilly will need to find a way to pay tribute to the Giants when they win that doesn't do too much damage to her dignity. Being the classy lady that she is (for reals!) I'm pretty sure she can manage it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I really can't think of anything new and exciting for the boys. Maybe "Brady's Baby Mama" written on my butt shelf? I dunno. I'd like to think I'm above this sort of thing but as I'm a Giants fan...well, I'm not.  Plus, I'm pretty sure I won't have to do it as I haven't thus far. *smug*
> 
> Lilly will need to find a way to pay tribute to the Giants when they win that doesn't do too much damage to her dignity. Being the classy lady that she is (for reals!) I'm pretty sure she can manage it.



I can do the brain melt thing, the only setback is I don't have any Patriots gear.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can do the brain melt thing, the only setback is I don't have any Patriots gear.



I can lend you some, Lily!!

GO PATS!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2008)

If your family leaves the house for the three hours during your team's FOURTH appearance in a row the NFC Championship Game (having lost the last three) so you can be alone in your yelling screaming fit........

you might be a rabid NFL Fan.


When you write I <3 Eli on your boobies after your team loses........

you might be a rabid NFL Fan. 



*Got any others to add?? *


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> All of the ladies on the boards seem to be the ones left with teams in the playoffs. Except Coldy, but she's from Cleveland you know.





*sobs into pillow*

i'm so c-c-... c-c-cold... and so ... alooooone. 

well, at least i'll always have that drinking problem of mine.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *sobs into pillow*
> 
> i'm so c-c-... c-c-cold... and so ... alooooone.
> 
> well, at least i'll always have that drinking problem of mine.



If it is any condolence, I have heard rumors in song that "Cleveland Rocks".

No?

Now back to the drinkin'.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> If your family leaves the house for the three hours during your team's FOURTH appearance in a row the NFC Championship Game (having lost the last three) so you can be alone in your yelling screaming fit........
> 
> you might be a rabid NFL Fan.
> 
> ...




If you carry a secret device into meetings, doctor appointments and stage performances to keep track of the scores during a game.

You named your child after a player you admire.

You've decorated your home in the team colors.

You waited in line for tickets and you're anong a signifigant amount of people who refused to be interviewed for TV because your jobs think you're all out sick.

You're timed so that you can fix a sandwhich, turn over a roast, feed the dog, go to the bathroom, wash your hands, grab a beer and be back in your seat just as the commercials are ending.

You won't have anyone over to watch the game with you because you're afraid they're chatty and will make too much noise.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you carry a secret device into meetings, doctor appointments and stage performances to keep track of the scores during a game.
> 
> You named your child after a player you admire.
> 
> ...



WAY TO GO, LILLY! 

They were great. 

How about:

- when your team is 5-8 and you still feel confident about making the playoffs

- when your team is 8 - 8, makes the playoffs and you feel confident that they will make it to the SB. 

- When your team loses right on the last play and you keep watching several minutes AFTER time runs out thinking that SOMEBODY will do SOMETHING to change the frickin car wreck you just watched. 


....you might be a rabid NFL fan.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> - When your team loses right on the last play and you keep watching several minutes AFTER time runs out thinking that SOMEBODY will do SOMETHING to change the frickin car wreck you just watched.




... you know, that actually paid off for me this last year ... 

HOW 'BOUT THEM APPLES, BALTIMORE?! 

fuckin' jerks. :batting:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> W
> 
> - When your team loses right on the last play and you keep watching several minutes AFTER time runs out thinking that SOMEBODY will do SOMETHING to change the frickin car wreck you just watched.
> 
> ...




Dude, you have no idea how many times I've done this. Actually even after blowouts. I seriously can't even count. And try like 45minutes after. Shell-shock.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... you know, that actually paid off for me this last year ...
> 
> HOW 'BOUT THEM APPLES, BALTIMORE?!
> 
> fuckin' jerks. :batting:



Seriously, you were born in Philly and stolen away to Cleveland. Right??

I mean apples, Baltimore and fuckin' jerks in one post. :wubu:

<goes off to paste an Eagles jersey on one of Coldy's pictures in MS Paint>

<humming softly>


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude, you have no idea how many times I've done this. Actually even after blowouts. I seriously can't even count. And try like 45minutes after. Shell-shock.



See I did this even after the non-last minute play losses. For example:

NFC Championship 2002
NFC Championship 2003
NFC Championship 2004
Superbowl 2005 (I'm still waiting on this one)

To name a few.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> See I did this even after the non-last minute play losses. For example:
> 
> NFC Championship 2002
> NFC Championship 2003
> ...



Me = Every game since July 21, 1983.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Seriously, you were born in Philly and stolen away to Cleveland. Right??
> 
> I mean apples, Baltimore and fuckin' jerks in one post. :wubu:
> 
> ...



hahahahahahaah. ah, shucks spanksters. you're saying i've got class, right?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> you're saying i've got class, right?




In an ass-kickin', fuckin jerk kinda way.  But with some warm fuzzy pink girly stuff in there somewheres. :bow:

And I can see from the av that you couldn't wait to get your beer I've been holding since the end of the Colts-Titans game.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> In an ass-kickin', fuckin jerk kinda way.  But with some warm fuzzy pink girly stuff in there somewheres. :bow:
> 
> And I can see from the av that you couldn't wait to get your beer I've been holding since the end of the Colts-Titans game.




Such language from such a pristine young man.

Get out! And don't come back, until you've redeemed yourself!

( Ala the penguin from the Blues Brothers.)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Such language from such a pristine young man.
> 
> Get out! And don't come back, until you've redeemed yourself!
> 
> ( Ala the penguin from the Blues Brothers.)



"We're on a mission from Gahd."

I'm just doin' the "cute and cuddly thing"


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> "We're on a mission from Gahd."
> 
> I'm just doin' the "cute and cuddly thing"



Dude no. For my sake. Seriously, if anyone asks me if I've seen "March of the Penguins," "Happy Feet," "Madagascar," "Surf's Up," or any other penguin movie one more time I swear to god they die (also include "Eight Below" on this list). :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## sean7 (Jan 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude no. For my sake. Seriously, if anyone asks me if I've seen "March of the Penguins," "Happy Feet," "Madagascar," "Surf's Up," or any other penguin movie one more time I swear to god they die (also include "Eight Below" on this list). :doh::doh::doh::doh:




So...have you seen Batman returns?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 25, 2008)

sean7 said:


> So...have you seen Batman returns?



That was, really....sneaky. :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude no. For my sake. Seriously, if anyone asks me if I've seen "March of the Penguins," "Happy Feet," "Madagascar," "Surf's Up," or any other penguin movie one more time I swear to god they die (also include "Eight Below" on this list). :doh::doh::doh::doh:




Speaking of Madagascar..."All hail the New York Giants!"


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Speaking of Madagascar..."All hail the New York Giants!"



You had to add that. My boys run around the house saying that stuff sometimes. 

I send them right to bed with no supper!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude no. For my sake. Seriously, if anyone asks me if I've seen "March of the Penguins," "Happy Feet," "Madagascar," "Surf's Up," or any other penguin movie one more time I swear to god they die (also include "Eight Below" on this list). :doh::doh::doh::doh:



Just so I am clear on the MadHata Top Ten, are Penguins above or below Dook Boys. 

How about a Dook Penguin Mascot? A real cute one. And I mean reeeeeeaaaaallllllyyyyy cute.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You had to add that. My boys run around the house saying that stuff sometimes.
> 
> I send them right to bed with no supper!



*Sneaks Spanky's boys some supper and a few Giants jerseys* Good boys!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Sneaks Spanky's boys some supper and a few Giants jerseys* Good boys!



When you sneak into Spanky's boys room (bunk beds) and slip them secret supper and NYG jerseys.........


.....you might be a rabid NFL fan.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Sneaks into Spanky's room while he's sleeping and paints his face blue with a big white NY on his forehead and a red G on his nose*

A rabid Giants fan anyway.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Sneaks into Spanky's room while he's sleeping and paints his face blue with a big white NY on his forehead and a red G on his nose*
> 
> A rabid Giants fan anyway.



Poking an Iggles fan is not a good thing. 

Thought they taught that up there.

Rule #1: When taunting Eagles fans, be sure of one of the following things:

1. You are safely in the Meadowlands
2. You have snowball proof helmet wear with the optional battery packed snowball protection
3. You are being escorted by the Secret Service, Army, Marines or Donovan McNabb (and that isn't necessarily secure)
4. You are holding a newborn. Children over 6 months can be eaten. Refer to #2 for the infant as a precaution.
5. You are doing a full Mardi Gras lady parts flash while taunting. 
6. You are on the internet in the NFL thread safely away from them. 

Nyah! 

<goes off to remove said blue face and NY logo>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Poking an Iggles fan is not a good thing.
> 
> Thought they taught that up there.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness for #6 otherwise I might have actually been worried.  I shouldn't be picking on you anyway. I need to find me a Pats fan.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank goodness for #6 otherwise I might have actually been worried.  I shouldn't be picking on you anyway. I need to find me a Pats fan.



We need to get this thread over 1000 posts. 

If the Giants win the SB, they will win our division again next year. If they lose the SB, they will come in LAST PLACE in the NFC East. Which makes it a three way race, unless Jessica is still boinking Romo, then it is btw the Eagles and Redskins. 

History. It is unavoidable. Just ask Carolina, Philly, Chicago, on and on. You lose the SB, you don't just go home, you start losing big.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

as much as i hate the patriots. i'd rather watch history then watch SHEli manning get a ring. 

btw im a die hard eagles fan.:smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> We need to get this thread over 1000 posts.
> 
> If the Giants win the SB, they will win our division again next year. If they lose the SB, they will come in LAST PLACE in the NFC East. Which makes it a three way race, unless Jessica is still boinking Romo, then it is btw the Eagles and Redskins.
> 
> History. It is unavoidable. Just ask Carolina, Philly, Chicago, on and on. You lose the SB, you don't just go home, you start losing big.



Are you trying to psyche me out, Spanky? Well, it won't work. Even if the boys lose I'm pretty proud of them. They've worked their asses off this season. Plus, they've had rough seasons before and have always bounced back so even if history proves correct they'll be fine in the long run. Besides, they aren't going to lose so  there. *Nancy's maturity levels sink to an all time low* 



Lil BigginZ said:


> as much as i hate the patriots. i'd rather watch history then watch SHEli manning get a ring.
> 
> btw im a die hard eagles fan.:smitten:



*Sneaks into Lil's room with face paints held at the ready*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you trying to psyche me out, Spanky? Well, it won't work. Even if the boys lose I'm pretty proud of them. They've worked their asses off this season. Plus, they've had rough seasons before and have always bounced back so even if history proves correct they'll be fine in the long run. Besides, they aren't going to lose so  there. *Nancy's maturity levels sink to an all time low*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneaks into Lil's room with face paints held at the ready*



I get it now........

You're trying to hose in on Green Eyed Fairy's territory. 

The New York Giants Fairy. 

You put your teams SB hopes under your pillow before you go to bed and she comes in takes the hopes, paints your face NYG blue and leaves you with nothing. 

So you made Terrell Owens cry. "Its un-fair, its un-fair"


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> We need to get this thread over 1000 posts.
> 
> If the Giants win the SB, they will win our division again next year. If they lose the SB, they will come in LAST PLACE in the NFC East. Which makes it a three way race, unless Jessica is still boinking Romo, then it is btw the Eagles and Redskins.
> 
> History. It is unavoidable. Just ask Carolina, Philly, Chicago, on and on. You lose the SB, you don't just go home, you start losing big.



If the Giants win the SB, they will surley contend in the East, and usually do even in the down years. Phillly's been the monster outside of the SB appearance, Top NFC East dog will be the G-Men for the next couplea seasons. Shock comes back too!! it's a wrap.

If they lose, they will be on FIRE next season, there are some AFC teams that better watch out. If that defense comes back and the offense maintains, they will be loaded. Dallas will contend but only as far the division.

History does play a part, but Spank-dude this is the most loaded NFC rep in a while. WAYYY better than the Bears, even that year w/ Carolina-I still can't figure out why they imploded. THey are up there w/ your Eagles that got to the bowl, except before that they had gotten to like 3 NFC Champ games in a row!! They're spent-time to rebuild.

PEDIGREE ba-by, it's about the QB and the DEFENSE. Philly hadem, Bears didn't, Carolina only had half the formula.






-"I did it, I finally did it, THROUGH MY SEED I'LL LIVE FOREVER!!!"


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 25, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Besides, they aren't going to lose so  there. *Nancy's maturity levels sink to an all time low*



Ummm... Nancy... sorry to break it to you, but the Pats are gonna win... Just so ya know...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 25, 2008)

ohhhhh no they're not


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 25, 2008)

To further the effort towards 1000...

This will be a great SB to watch, I think. I want Tom Brady to do well, because well, he's just freaking awesome. And frankly, I don't like Eli that much. Don't know why. Don't always like the Beta's I guess.  So, I guess it's GO PATS!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 26, 2008)

Pats are gonna take it fer sure! I just need a date for the party I'm going to - any takers?? LOL!

GO PATS!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Pats are gonna take it fer sure! I just need a date for the party I'm going to - any takers?? LOL!
> 
> GO PATS!!!



No, SuperMishe, you gotta be prepared to REPRESENT if the Pats lose. I think a "I LUV ELI" pic would be best. 

The lady fans have to step up and prepare to show they REALLY back their team. 

Take it from mszwebs, in defeat she did what was right. No matter what, somebody is gonna genuflect to the other team. 

It is only right.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 26, 2008)

I was really thinkin' that Eli was going to pull it out, especially after their momentum against the Pats in that last game of the regular season......then Eli got tied up with his loser brother in Oreo commercials (I mean, look what happened to Donovan as soon as he became the chunky soup guy....as much as I love chunky soup.....).I say as a result of those terrible commercials ALONE, first Eli pass of the game is an interception returned for a TD. I was really expecting a good game, too!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

that eli commercial for that watch(i think) where it says, "unstoppable? eli manning is" had me rolling everytime i saw it lol. i still do crack up everytime i see it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 26, 2008)

Boys, boys, boys! Ye of little faith! Come now, hasn't Eli's record proven that he's a fighter? These last few games should tell you not to count him out. It will be very sad when Eli is holding the MVP trophy while all y'all are sitting dumbfounded in your living rooms with beer bottles dangling from limp fingertips and mouths agape with shock and embarrassment. I'd hate to see that happen to you boys. Truly...However, I really hope someone is there to snap pictures of that little scene because if they do: Post Pics Please! 

Scudz, my eraser hovers over your penciled in name on my crush list. It would sadden me deeply to have to remove it.....again.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 26, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Pats are gonna take it fer sure! I just need a date for the party I'm going to - any takers?? LOL!
> 
> GO PATS!!!





Far be it for me to make suggestions as to how the losing fan girls pay tribute to the winning team...but wouldn't it be _*swell*_ if Lilly and Mishe did theirs jointly?!?!? Just a thought 


PS....GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Far be it for me to make suggestions as to how the losing fan girls pay tribute to the winning team...but wouldn't it be _*swell*_ if Lilly and Mishe did theirs jointly?!?!? Just a thought
> 
> 
> PS....GO GIANTS!!!



Only if you promise to post a picture of you naked kissing the ring finger of Tom Brady in a poster if the Giants lose. Mishe lives on the other end of the state in hickville. I ain't goin' up there again.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 26, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Only if you promise to post a picture of you naked kissing the ring finger of Tom Brady in a poster if the Giants lose. Mishe lives on the other end of the state in hickville. I ain't goin' up there again.



Hmmmm...naked kissing the ring finger of Tom Brady in a poster....Hmmmm
*NancyGirl ponders*


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 26, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Only if you promise to post a picture of you naked kissing the ring finger of Tom Brady in a poster if the Giants lose. Mishe lives on the other end of the state in hickville. I ain't goin' up there again.



Ok, first off, the only naked fat girl getting next to Tom, even in a poster, is gonna be *ME*, let's get that straight right off! LOL!

Secondly, I don't live in Hickville!!  When you made that voyage up Lilly, you were just next door to the famed Phillips Academy and you know who went there, don't you? _The Grand Master Himself_ - *Bill Belichick*!!:bow:

And lastly, I'd make that promise - to get together with Lilly for some silly photo - but you know why? Because I have faith, yes FAITH, in my boys and the fact that I'd never have to trek south nor Lilly, north, to pose!!! 

GO PATS!!! 

View attachment Pats1.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 26, 2008)

better yet..... go *AWAY* Pats!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2008)

All experts agree: anyone on the face of this planet who believes that the Patriots got to where they are by cheating is in deep denial. If staying in denial is what helps people along that's fine, but you can be sure that the Giants don't believe that crap for a second. On the flip side, anyone who thinks the games were easy pickins', handed to the Patriots or somehow scripted is also making a big mistake. The Patriots have to play the game. They've got to put on the uniform and get out there in the dirt and run the ball. They have to be on their A game to do a decent job playing those Giants who can taste a ring in their sleep. Those Giants are up early in the morning. I'm a person of faith in general but the bottom line is those Pats have to play the game. They have it in them but so do the Giants. It's anybody's win.

But Nancy, you better start loofah and lotion routine on that gorgeous bod of yours and get your lips plumped and ready for just in case.   :kiss2:




SuperMishe said:


> Ok, first off, the only naked fat girl getting next to Tom, even in a poster, is gonna be *ME*, let's get that straight right off! LOL!
> 
> Secondly, I don't live in Hickville!!  When you made that voyage up Lilly, you were just next door to the famed Phillips Academy and you know who went there, don't you? _The Grand Master Himself_ - *Bill Belichick*!!:bow:
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, so we need to get this little deal organized. I don't have a Brady poster or any Pats stuff in my household so a picture like Lilly suggested is out. Plus, I'm not getting nekkid. The illusion of nekkid might be doable. Other ideas are welcome. 

As for Lilly and Mishe taking a picture together, I still think it would be cute but if it's not possible it's not possible. Still, since Mishe has spoken up so loudly and proudly she's gotta be in on this too. Besides, the Pats have better odds anyway. Why not two against one. This way my victory will be all the more sweet.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 28, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, so we need to get this little deal organized. I don't have a Brady poster or any Pats stuff in my household so a picture like Lilly suggested is out. Plus, I'm not getting nekkid. The illusion of nekkid might be doable. Other ideas are welcome.
> 
> As for Lilly and Mishe taking a picture together, I still think it would be cute but if it's not possible it's not possible. Still, since Mishe has spoken up so loudly and proudly she's gotta be in on this too. Besides, the Pats have better odds anyway. Why not two against one. This way my victory will be all the more sweet.



GO GIANTS!!!


I <3 ELI!!!!


Not as much as i love Brett Favre though...ah well


----------



## Spanky (Jan 28, 2008)

I am so glad you ladies are workin' out this betting (daring) on your own. 

<me sitting in corner, arms folded, watching things develop, and smiling, lots of smiling> 

You guys even come close to the effort mszwebs put forth, you will have the admiration of at least 5 or 6 men who visit this thread!! 

<especially that tight 86 jersey, damn, go Pack on that one! :bow:>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope this works. Z100's shout out to the Giants. It's awesome! :bounce:http://z100.com/cc-common/mediaplayer/player.html?redir=yes&mps=z100default.php&mid=http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/25886/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/25886/1793/richmedia/WHTZ_OneMoreTime_Giants.mp3?CCOMRRMID=10520719&CPROG=RICHMEDIA&MARKET=NEWYORK-NY&NG_FORMAT=chr&NG_ID=whtz100fm&OR_NEWSFORMAT=&OWNER=1793&SERVER_NAME=www.z100.com&SITE_ID=1793&STATION_ID=WHTZ-FM&TRACK=WHTZ_One_More_Time_Giants_Song#


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <especially that tight 86 jersey, damn, go Pack on that one! :bow:>



Damn-Go Pack Go on that one indeed


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate both teams, but, most super bowls are not close. The Giants are one of the worst teams to ever make the super bowl. The media is forced to mold the giants into a story people can get behind and they try to instill a sense of hope, in that the Giants actually could win. Indy, Jax, SD, and Pitt are all better than the Giants, and were all handled with ease. This game will be over by halftime, and will end 38-17.​


----------



## Shosh (Feb 3, 2008)

I am going to say Go Patriots!!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am going to say Go Patriots!!!!!



Me too Shosh. :bounce: I'm so excited! SUNDAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!11ELEVEN1! 

Okay enough with the bla bla bla, let's talk about what's REALLY important folks. What are you all going to eat during the game? I'm making onion and garlic roasted red potatos. :eat2:


----------



## scudmissilez (Feb 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Boys, boys, boys! Ye of little faith! Come now, hasn't Eli's record proven that he's a fighter? These last few games should tell you not to count him out. It will be very sad when Eli is holding the MVP trophy while all y'all are sitting dumbfounded in your living rooms with beer bottles dangling from limp fingertips and mouths agape with shock and embarrassment. I'd hate to see that happen to you boys. Truly...However, I really hope someone is there to snap pictures of that little scene because if they do: Post Pics Please!
> 
> Scudz, my eraser hovers over your penciled in name on my crush list. It would sadden me deeply to have to remove it.....again.



But I made you think of Oreos, right? Oreos are delicious, that's gotta count for something!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am going to say Go Patriots!!!!!





LillyBBBW said:


> Me too Shosh. :bounce: I'm so excited! SUNDAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!11ELEVEN1!



Put me down for the Patriots too!!!!



LillyBBBW said:


> Okay enough with the bla bla bla, let's talk about what's REALLY important folks. What are you all going to eat during the game? I'm making onion and garlic roasted red potatos. :eat2:



Damn Lilly, where were you about 15 years ago when I was "looking?" You're like my dream woman, banging bod, great personality, funny as hell and exquisite taste in foods (i'll be thinking about friggin onion and garlic roasted red potatoes all day now). :eat2:


----------



## scudmissilez (Feb 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> All experts agree: anyone on the face of this planet who believes that the Patriots got to where they are by cheating is in deep denial. If staying in denial is what helps people along that's fine, but you can be sure that the Giants don't believe that crap for a second. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yeah, and a few things that not everyone's aware of which makes the Patriots look a whole lot better (esp. my first point in #3 below):
> ...


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> I hate both teams, but, most super bowls are not close. The Giants are one of the worst teams to ever make the super bowl. The media is forced to mold the giants into a story people can get behind and they try to instill a sense of hope, in that the Giants actually could win. Indy, Jax, SD, and Pitt are all better than the Giants, and were all handled with ease. This game will be over by halftime, and will end 38-17.​



.... :huh:???

did you fall off the face of the planet during week 17?! uh, nice to have you back i think?

_if i had to go through and pick ANY playoff bound team after the regular season, that i felt stood the best chance at stomping out the pats' dream season, it WOULD BE THE GIANTS_. and i think anyone that witnessed that matchup in week 17 would absolutely fucking agree. up until the 4th quarter the giants had that game on lockdown and if they can learn to hold out until the final minute, they have a daaaaamn good chance of taking this game tonight. 38 to 17? after history has shown us 38 to 35 RIGHT before the playoffs? pfft, i'll be surprised is all i'm saying. 

the media had to hype up my cavaliers versus the spurs in the nba finals, they don't have to hype up this superbowl one bit more than everyone already is: _i am DAMN excited for this superbowl tonight_.

*with that being said, i'm a giants girl allllll the way. two reasons:*

1. i grew up on super tecmo bowl, and i don't believe there was a SINGLE game where i was NOT the ny giants, baby. if my parents would've allowed it in their household - i would've been in possession of an LT jersey, but alas ... he never played for the browns and my parents wouldn't hear of it. anyway, it's some funky sort of loyalty i always feel towards these guys when i see them play. gotta root for my giants, like my second team when i was growing up. god bless you, LT. you sacked so many people for me.

2. this is where i start to sound like a whiny bitch, so lilly, please skip this part because i want you to still have an ounce of respect for me after this post. alright, anyone in their right mind who did not already consider themselves a fan of the patriots and is rooting for them tonight, you're effin' crazy. like, just crazy, man. who in their right mind could possibly support a complete domination over the season like that? it is nothing but my pure love for the browns that prevents me from supporting another team's undefeated regular and post season sweep, with a superbowl victory. UNLESS that team is my brownies, of course. but i think we can all rest assured that that time ... if ever, will most definitely NOT be in my lifetime. 

not only that, but if i can further my whininess for a second (it's what cleveland fans do, cry into our beers that is...) -- but i'm honestly sick of watching dynasties this year. fuck the spurs, the bosox and the pats. i'm sick of you all (with particular emphasis on the sox... ECH). the only one redeeming quality to 2007 sports is a superbowl loss for the pats in ... well ... uh, 2008. whatever. i'm not going to be picky. i'll take it.

GO GIANTS!

note: because i have just stated my pick as the giants and ranted about how close their previous game versus the patriots was, the giants will now be murdered in the superbowl tonight. i realize this. and i realize i will go home from that superbowl party with a disappointed/dumbfounded expression on my face ... much similar to this: :blink:
glad to help you out with that prediction there, rkc.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

pats pats pats.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 3, 2008)

GO GIANTS!!!!!!

I'm gonna snack on a bag of BBQ flavor potato chips,and some hostess ding dongs later on in the game


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 3, 2008)

Respect to Tip for his long overdue trip to Canton.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sick. Stomach flu...very, very baaaad. *Whine*How can I be sick on Super Bowl Sunday?*End Whine* I'm watching anyway, curled up in my jammies, Giants hat on, wrapped in my special warm blanket, ginger ale, saltines, and the "bucket" by my side. Nothing can keep this Giants fan down. I'm watching my boys win this game!

To all my fellow Giant supporters I'm sending cyber hugs *which are germ free* GO GIANTS!!!!




scudmissilez said:


> But I made you think of Oreos, right? Oreos are delicious, that's gotta count for something!!!



LOL I just can't stay mad at you, Scudz. :batting:


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 3, 2008)

I am always for the underdog so Go Giants!!!
As far as for what I am eating and drinking my baby stocked me up with 3 kinds of beer plus English Cider. And I will order in wings and perhaps some pasta..... Oh and He also made sure the cabniets was chocked full of 4 diffrent chips and 3 dips.... I soooo cant wait until kickoff time!!


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> _if i had to go through and pick ANY playoff bound team after the regular season, that i felt stood the best chance at stomping out the pats' dream season, it WOULD BE THE GIANTS_. and i think anyone that witnessed that matchup in week 17 would absolutely fucking agree. up until the 4th quarter the giants had that game on lockdown and if they can learn to hold out until the final minute, they have a daaaaamn good chance of taking this game tonight. 38 to 17? after history has shown us 38 to 35 RIGHT before the playoffs? pfft, i'll be surprised is all i'm saying.


That game was in the Meadowlands, and the Patriots held out several players who were nursing injuries. This game will be played on a turf surface, in perfect weather. Further, the Giants were forced to tip their hand against Tampa, Dallas, and Green Bay. The Giants secondary is horrible, and when spread out, they won't be able to cover the full compliment of New England Wideouts. The key to the first game was that NE was missing 2 Oline-men. Without going into protections, calls, slides, flips, etc, I'll just say that is a huge loss and severely limits what a team can do on offense. You will be surprised. Vegas and I will not. Also, the Pats outgained the Giants 400-300, and were up 38-28 with 1:01 left in the game. 




> the media had to hype up my cavaliers versus the spurs in the nba finals, they don't have to hype up this superbowl one bit more than everyone already is: _i am DAMN excited for this superbowl tonight_.


I'm excited for the commercials. I am also excited for the changes that will echo throughout football as teams copy New England (who copied Texas Tech, but that is a different story). In our lifetime, football will become much higher scoring and exciting to watch. I am all for hard nosed defense, but punting and kicking field goals, for the most part, are horrific percentage decisions that cost teams wins and save coaches jobs (because they tell the media they did the "right" or "safe" thing). This is the Herman Edwards rule (horrible coach, terrible strategist, great motivator).

*with that being said, i'm a giants girl allllll the way. two reasons:*



> 1. i grew up on super tecmo bowl, and i don't believe there was a SINGLE game where i was NOT the ny giants, baby. if my parents would've allowed it in their household - i would've been in possession of an LT jersey, but alas ... he never played for the browns and my parents wouldn't hear of it. anyway, it's some funky sort of loyalty i always feel towards these guys when i see them play. gotta root for my giants, like my second team when i was growing up. god bless you, LT. you sacked so many people for me.


Marry Me. Seriously. A smoking hot girl who plays techmo. I could beat you with Bo, or with the Eagles 



> 2. this is where i start to sound like a whiny bitch, so lilly, please skip this part because i want you to still have an ounce of respect for me after this post. alright, anyone in their right mind who did not already consider themselves a fan of the patriots and is rooting for them tonight, you're effin' crazy. like, just crazy, man. who in their right mind could possibly support a complete domination over the season like that? it is nothing but my pure love for the browns that prevents me from supporting another team's undefeated regular and post season sweep, with a superbowl victory. UNLESS that team is my brownies, of course. but i think we can all rest assured that that time ... if ever, will most definitely NOT be in my lifetime.


I am also excited for the changes that will echo throughout football as teams copy New England (who copied Texas Tech, but that is a different story). In our lifetime, football will become much higher scoring and exciting to watch. I am all for hard nosed defense, but punting and kicking field goals, for the most part, are horrific percentage decisions that cost teams wins and save coaches jobs (because they tell the media they did the "right" or "safe" thing). This is the Herman Edwards rule (horrible coach, terrible strategist, great motivator).



> not only that, but if i can further my whininess for a second (it's what cleveland fans do, cry into our beers that is...) -- but i'm honestly sick of watching dynasties this year. fuck the spurs, the bosox and the pats. i'm sick of you all (with particular emphasis on the sox... ECH). the only one redeeming quality to 2007 sports is a superbowl loss for the pats in ... well ... uh, 2008. whatever. i'm not going to be picky. i'll take it.



You live in the mistake by the lake. It is understandable. Fun Fact: the only city never to host or play in a super bowl... Cleveland. You will be pleasantly surprised however, at just how easily the Indians handle the Tigers this year. I will argue that Dynasties make upsets that much more exciting, and dynasties raise the overall level of play. The NFL 2-3 years ago sucked. It was a bunch of teams with similar talent levels playing no-risk ball and just waiting for the other team to make a turnover. 


> GO GIANTS!
> 
> note: because i have just stated my pick as the giants and ranted about how close their previous game versus the patriots was, the giants will now be murdered in the superbowl tonight. i realize this. and i realize i will go home from that superbowl party with a disappointed/dumbfounded expression on my face ... much similar to this: :blink:
> glad to help you out with that prediction there, rkc.



Super Bowl Blowouts in our lifetime (I'm 22). 517 Blowouts, just 5 games within 10 points. 
2006 NFL Super Bowl XLI: Indianapolis Colts (AFC,12-4) defeated Chicago Bears (NFC,13-3), Score: 29-17
2005 NFL Super Bowl XL: Pittsburgh Steelers (AFC,11-5) defeated Seattle Seahawks (NFC,13-3), Score: 21-10
2002 NFL Super Bowl XXXVII: Tampa Bay Buccaneers (NFC,12-4) defeated Oakland Raiders (AFC,11-5), Score: 48-21
2000 NFL Super Bowl XXXV: Baltimore Ravens (AFC,12-4) defeated New York Giants (NFC,12-4), Score: 34-7
1998 NFL Super Bowl XXXIII: Denver Broncos (AFC,14-2) defeated Atlanta Falcons (NFC,14-2), Score: 34-19
1996 NFL Super Bowl XXXI: Green Bay Packers (NFC,13-3) defeated New England Patriots (AFC,11-5), Score: 35-21
1995 NFL Super Bowl XXX: Dallas Cowboys (NFC,12-4) defeated Pittsburgh Steelers (AFC,11-5), Score: 27-17
1994 NFL Super Bowl XXIX: San Francisco 49ers (NFC,13-3) defeated San Diego Chargers (AFC,11-5), Score: 49-26
1993 NFL Super Bowl XXVIII: Dallas Cowboys (NFC,12-4) defeated Buffalo Bills (AFC,12-4), Score: 30-13
1992 NFL Super Bowl XXVII: Dallas Cowboys (NFC,13-3) defeated Buffalo Bills (AFC,11-5), Score: 52-17
1991 NFL Super Bowl XXVI: Washington Redskins (NFC,14-2) defeated Buffalo Bills (AFC,13-3), Score: 37-24
1989 NFL Super Bowl XXIV: San Francisco 49ers (NFC,14-2) defeated Denver Broncos (AFC,11-5), Score: 55-10
1987 NFL Super Bowl XXII: Washington Redskins (NFC,11-4) defeated Denver Broncos (AFC,10-4-1), Score: 42-10
1986 NFL Super Bowl XXI: New York Giants (NFC,14-2) defeated Denver Broncos (AFC,11-5), Score: 39-20
1985 NFL Super Bowl XX: Chicago Bears (NFC,15-1) defeated New England Patriots (AFC,11-5), Score: 46-10
1984 NFL Super Bowl XIX: San Francisco 49ers (NFC,15-1) defeated Miami Dolphins (AFC,14-2), Score: 38-16
1983 NFL Super Bowl XVIII: Los Angeles Raiders (AFC,12-4) defeated Washington Redskins (NFC,14-2), Score: 38-9


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow that Patriot bandwagon is getting pretty big huh?

Eff the Pats, and especially eff Bill Bellichick. What a soulless douche of a man. And you thought the early-90's cowboys were bad. The last thing anyone west of Connecticut wants is another round of chest-thumping New Englanders. Sux fans are baaad enough, sheesh. A Pats win would cap off perhaps one of the worst sports years, for me, in recent memory. 

That being said, there would be something incredibly pleasant about a New York team ruining the Pats shot at 'history,' and relegating them to the ranks of the *gasp* 2004 Yanks and some of the other biggest choke-jobs in sports.

And for some reason, apart from that draft-day stunt in '04, I like Eli Manning. Plus my first starter (TM) jacket was a Giants one, so there's that...I think.
So go Big Blue. I will be pulling against the Pats with every fiber of hate in my being. And if that sounds ugly, well that's cause it is.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wow that Patriot bandwagon is getting pretty big huh?



Not that you were speaking about me, but for what little I care about football, the Pats have been my "second" team on the rare occasion I do watch football. Lord knows the Bills will never get anywhere!


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wow that Patriot bandwagon is getting pretty big huh?
> 
> Eff the Pats, and especially eff Bill Bellichick. What a soulless douche of a man. And you thought the early-90's cowboys were bad. The last thing anyone west of Connecticut wants is another round of chest-thumping New Englanders. Sux fans are baaad enough, sheesh. A Pats win would cap off perhaps one of the worst sports years, for me, in recent memory.
> 
> ...



So Mad... tell us how you _really_ feel... lol.. Sheesh! Can you say bitter? LOL!!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> So Mad... tell us how you _really_ feel... lol.. Sheesh! Can you say bitter? LOL!!



Lol, yup! What can I say? I wear my heart on my sleeve. And unfortunately for me it happens to be green and white, and doesn't beat very well. Heh.

Haha, but I could pull of a waaaaay more angry and bitter rant if I wanted, don't tempt me. 

I will admit though, in all honesty, that I do have a large measure of respect for Tom Brady, after reading about his backstory and all of that. Not just the 6th-round pick stuff, but the hard time cracking the Michigan roster and all the way back to high school. He busted his ass to make himself a better player. So you have to kind of admire that. (And how he gets away with having a kid out of wedlock and no one caring is beyond me. :huh

...I can't believe I just said that.

Fuck the Pats. There that's better. 

Edit: At the time of this post, this thread has been viewed 6,666 times. This must be some kind of satanic-patriot connection. Right?


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Nothing can keep this Giants fan down. I'm watching my boys win this game!



In Soviet Russia, everything keeps you down, but you keep nothing down... (lol)

I hope you feel better sooooooooon!!!



cold comfort said:


> .... :huh:???
> 
> did you fall off the face of the planet during week 17?! uh, nice to have you back i think?...*with that being said, i'm a giants girl allllll the way.*
> 
> GO GIANTS!





themadhatter said:


> Wow that Patriot bandwagon is getting pretty big huh?... I will be pulling against the Pats with every fiber of hate in my being. And if that sounds ugly, well that's cause it is.



Pardon the Quote snips... But I'm with my girls Nancy and Jen and my boy Aaron Rogers ()

Go!!!Giants!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> I am also excited for the changes that will echo throughout football as teams copy New England (who copied Texas Tech, but that is a different story). In our lifetime, football will become much higher scoring and exciting to watch. I am all for hard nosed defense, but punting and kicking field goals, for the most part, are horrific percentage decisions that cost teams wins and save coaches jobs (because they tell the media they did the "right" or "safe" thing). This is the Herman Edwards rule (horrible coach, terrible strategist, great motivator).
> ...The NFL 2-3 years ago sucked. It was a bunch of teams with similar talent levels playing no-risk ball and just waiting for the other team to make a turnover.



Chopped this up a bit, well a lot, my apologies. I say you're spot on with the kind of offensive changes we'll see in the game given New England's success this year. The only thing is though, how many league coaches will really be able to understand how to execute it properly? You get a lot of copycat strategists in coaching positions that don't really understand what they're doing and you end up with a bunch of boring, mediocre offenses. But I do think you're on to something. Here's hoping it pans out.

I'd say you still have a bunch of coaches in the league that run very low-risk game plans though. You still have pleeenty of teams punting from the opponent's 40 yard line and kicking the FG on 4th and 1 inside the other 30. Pretty lilly-livered stuff if you ask me (yup, lilly-livered).

And don't get me started on Herm "I honor my contract when I want to" Edwards. 

Do you read Tuesday Morning Quarterback by chance? If not, you should. You'd love it.


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Do you read Tuesday Morning Quarterback by chance? If not, you should. You'd love it.



I love Greg. The column is usually interesting. I'm fairly libertarian, and he annoys me with some of the eco-stuff. Have you read the study by the cal-berkley guy, RE: 4th down?


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

Add to MadHat,
if we improve the % that coaches go for it, or elect not to kick the fg, it won't matter what type of offense they run. They will still be more efficient than now.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 3, 2008)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> I love Greg. The column is usually interesting. I'm fairly libertarian, and he annoys me with some of the eco-stuff. Have you read the study by the cal-berkley guy, RE: 4th down?



No, I haven't read that. I must though.
Basic math Gregg Easterbrook > Bill Effing Simmons

And I agree, more going-for it is well, the way to go.

I'm busting out my copy of tecmo super bowl this afternoon before the game by the way.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?



I will turn this car around RIGHT NOW lady! Can it!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

Gotta go with the G-Men today. I refuse to let anyone join my Phish in the realm of undefeated teams.


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> No, I haven't read that. I must though.
> Basic math Gregg Easterbrook > Bill Effing Simmons
> 
> And I agree, more going-for it is well, the way to go.
> ...



I still enjoy Simmons, but, at this point, his sports analysis is lacking. I read him to keep up on the NBA some. Do you bet much?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I will turn this car around RIGHT NOW lady! Can it!






Where is Hank meanwhile? Missing in action.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Where is Hank meanwhile? Missing in action.



My guess is drinking himself silly and/or into a coma. That's what I'd do.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

It should tell you just how gross I'm feeling that I'm not all over the Pats bandwagon popping up on this thread. (Tooz, Mother is most disappointed! Et tu Susannah??) However, I will say this, if the Giants win I wanna see a pic of that RKC dude in a Giants thong with "Owned" written in blue on his chest or back posted here. I don't think that's asking too much for trash talkin' my team.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> It should tell you just how gross I'm feeling that I'm not all over the Pats bandwagon popping up on this thread. (Tooz, Mother is most disappointed! Et tu Susannah??) However, I will say this, if the Giants win I wanna see a pic of that RKC dude in a Giants thong with "Owned" written in blue on his chest or back posted here. I don't think that's asking too much for trash talkin' my team.



*When* the Giants win Nancy...*WHEN* the Giants win.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *When* the Giants win Nancy...*WHEN* the Giants win.



Good catch! Damn fever! _*WHEN*_ the Giants win!!!


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

Reality calling for Nancygirl... ring...ring...ring...damn, no answer. Voicemail. 

Game	Spread	Money Line	Total Points	More
Sun 2/3	101	New York Giants	+12.5 -107	+425	OVER 54.5 +103	Props
03:20 PM	102	New England Patriots	-12.5 +101	*-465* UNDER 54.5 -113

Also, Tom Coughlin choked away the biggest game of his life (Losing the AFC championship game at HOME to Tennessee)

The Giants won't win. The previous poster is right, it's When they lose, not if. Giants are the biggest sucker bet since The Raiders v. Tampa Bay in '02. (48-21)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> Reality calling for Nancygirl... ring...ring...ring...damn, no answer. Voicemail.
> 
> Game	Spread	Money Line	Total Points	More
> Sun 2/3	101	New York Giants	+12.5 -107	+425	OVER 54.5 +103	Props
> ...



With only 8 posts under your belt you're gonna come in here and talk smack to an ill person??? What kind of meanie are you? 

*I can't fight properly. A guilt trip is the best I can manage*


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> The previous poster is right, it's When they lose, not if.



LOL... Please do not misquote my grammar and semantics for your own nefarious purposes...lol.

I'm on HER side


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 3, 2008)

This  is still my favorite "Ggreggggg Easterbrook" column of all-time.


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, didn't know you were sick. Apologies.​


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> Sorry, didn't know you were sick. Apologies.​



Wow...it worked!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Put me down for the Patriots too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Lilly, where were you about 15 years ago when I was "looking?" You're like my dream woman, banging bod, great personality, funny as hell and exquisite taste in foods (i'll be thinking about friggin onion and garlic roasted red potatoes all day now). :eat2:



You are among a very elite few who think similarly which includes scads of fellows who: 


don't live anywhere near me
are married 
don't speak english
he's only 6 months old, a blood relative and thinks I put the moon in the sky
But thanks!  :kiss2:


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

ALRIGHT, i so did not see this before. nonetheless, let me shake my fist at you for this:



RKC said:


> Marry Me. Seriously. A smoking hot girl who plays techmo. I could beat you with Bo, or with the Eagles


DO NOT COMPLIMENT ME WHEN WE ARE BRAWLING ABOUT FOOTBALL!!! ugh, it makes me do more of THIS: :blush: THAN THIS: .

and i need to be in this  zone in order to properly form a football rebuttal. i'm jus' sayin'.

by the by, i could play my grandma and she would stand a chance to beat me with Bo or QB Eagles. Those two and Jerry Rice on a long pass were impossible to extinguish. So don't pat yourself on the back too much, eh? 




RKC said:


> That game was in the Meadowlands, and the Patriots held out several players who were nursing injuries. This game will be played on a turf surface, in perfect weather. Further, the Giants were forced to tip their hand against Tampa, Dallas, and Green Bay. The Giants secondary is horrible, and when spread out, they won't be able to cover the full compliment of New England Wideouts. The key to the first game was that NE was missing 2 Oline-men. Without going into protections, calls, slides, flips, etc, I'll just say that is a huge loss and severely limits what a team can do on offense. You will be surprised. Vegas and I will not. Also, the Pats outgained the Giants 400-300, and were up 38-28 with 1:01 left in the game.



you don't have to explain the importance of the o-line to me ... i'm from cleveland. i don't even want to touch upon how many quarterbacks we've burnt through in recent years. up until this past season our line could be summed up with: "paper-thin."

and also, as i pointed out, the giants had the game on lockdown UNTIL the fourth quarter. that's when they decided to pack up and go home. if they played as hard as they did the first 3 quarters of the game until that final minute, we might've all witnessed a different outcome, period. 

but ultimately a team that doesn't show up to a quarter, a period, a half, an inning, whatever, loses. the cavaliers showed us that in the finals this last year. no worries though, i don't think we have to worry about any arrival issues in the finals this year. the way they look right now we'll be lucky to see a decent playoff run.

all i'm saying is i'd rather have a team that's already played the pats this season confront them again (even though they all ultimately lost, i don't really feel there was any team in the nfl that they didn't play that had a shot of stopping their road to victory). and from scanning the pats schedule this past season, the one team i'd want to throw in the pit with them again is the giants. luckily enough, that's how the post-season rolled out and now this showdown has me all antsy in the pantsy (happens a lot during the football season).

as i said before, and i'll say it again: i'm seriously just damn excited for this matchup. because of this, and my expectations for the game, the outcome will probably be exactly opposite of all of it -- THUS proving you entirely correct -- HENCE why i'm not getting too cocky about this hopefully being a close game.

but dammit, if i DO end up being right in my hopes here, you better damn well believe THIS IS going to happen:



NancyGirl74 said:


> However, I will say this, if the Giants win I wanna see a pic of that RKC dude in a Giants thong with "Owned" written in blue on his chest or back posted here. I don't think that's asking too much for trash talkin' my team.



ummm, consider a second vote added to this. just genius, nancy. evil freaking genius.



RKC said:


> I am also excited for the changes that will echo throughout football as teams copy New England (who copied Texas Tech, but that is a different story). In our lifetime, football will become much higher scoring and exciting to watch. I am all for hard nosed defense, but punting and kicking field goals, for the most part, are horrific percentage decisions that cost teams wins and save coaches jobs (because they tell the media they did the "right" or "safe" thing). This is the Herman Edwards rule (horrible coach, terrible strategist, great motivator).
> 
> You live in the mistake by the lake. It is understandable. Fun Fact: the only city never to host or play in a super bowl... Cleveland. You will be pleasantly surprised however, at just how easily the Indians handle the Tigers this year. I will argue that Dynasties make upsets that much more exciting, and dynasties raise the overall level of play. The NFL 2-3 years ago sucked. It was a bunch of teams with similar talent levels playing no-risk ball and just waiting for the other team to make a turnover.



your overall sympathy to my struggles as a cleveland fan, coupled with your unnecessary compliment, marriage proposal and excellent points plus the facts to back them leads me to do this towards your post in general: :bow:.

that says a lot considering how feisty/stubborn i've been in this thread on the whole. trust me on that one, i've been butting heads with the best of 'em on here. except for that douchebaggy guy not too long ago. what happened to him?

anyways. i agree with your vision for the future of football. i'm also a little excited for it too ... perhaps the most entertaining game of my season was the first matchup we had with cincy and the absolute shootout that turned out to be. you couldn't peel your eyes away from the game for a second ... because you'd probably miss a fucking touchdown.

and you make a good point about dynasties making upsets that much more exciting ...

THUS WHY I AM ROOTING WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING FOR A GIANTS WIN TONIGHT! 
WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! **smashes beercan on her forehead**

mooooootherrrrrr.... that fucking HURTS.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> LillyBBBW said:
> 
> 
> > All experts agree: anyone on the face of this planet who believes that the Patriots got to where they are by cheating is in deep denial. If staying in denial is what helps people along that's fine, but you can be sure that the Giants don't believe that crap for a second.
> ...



The Pats got caught which merely proves they're not good at cheating.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> This  is still my favorite "Ggreggggg Easterbrook" column of all-time.



Hahaha, man I want to have a beer with that guy. Also, best. blog title. ever.
Oh Joe. Heh.



cold comfort said:


> i've been butting heads with the best of 'em on here. except for that douchebaggy guy not too long ago. what happened to him?



I think he got pulled into the commissioner's office. *ahem*


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, man I want to have a beer with that guy. Also, best. blog title. ever.
> Oh Joe. Heh.
> 
> 
> ...



Disagree, the Chucknoblog is better. 

I thought the douchebag comment was about me, guess I'm off the hook. solid.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> Disagree, the Chucknoblog is better.



tonyhomo.blogspot.com is pretty nifty also.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> Disagree, the Chucknoblog is better.
> 
> I thought the douchebag comment was about me, guess I'm off the hook. solid.



yeah, nah, definitely not you rkc. there was some guy like, 10-ish pages back or so that was causing unnecessary ruckussesesassafrasses.

it was unnecessary. 

*logs into myspace*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHA. I GET IT ALL NOW.

marriage proposal accepted.

no wonder i couldn't open my usual can of whoop ass against your responses! it's you!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

RKC said:


> Reality calling for Nancygirl... ring...ring...ring...damn, no answer. Voicemail.
> 
> Game	Spread	Money Line	Total Points	More
> Sun 2/3	101	New York Giants	+12.5 -107	+425	OVER 54.5 +103	Props
> ...



You're probably right, but something in my gut says the g-men can and will pull off the miracle upset. Yeah, I said miracle. Besides, I don't like 'statistics' and 'reality.' They have a decidedly liberal bias. 

...but then again, if you ask anyone, my gut has shit for brains.


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> yeah, nah, definitely not you rkc. there was some guy like, 10-ish pages back or so that was causing unnecessary ruckussesesassafrasses.
> 
> it was unnecessary.
> 
> ...



And it clicks...now. You could at least TRY to open the can.


----------



## scudmissilez (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Lol, yup! What can I say? I wear my heart on my sleeve. And unfortunately for me it happens to be green and white, and doesn't beat very well. Heh.
> 
> Haha, but I could pull of a waaaaay more angry and bitter rant if I wanted, don't tempt me.
> 
> ...


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Dude, it's ok to respect a few players but hate a team, Brady Crushes are fine!!! For example I HATED the Chargers when they were playing NE, but wanted all the best for Rivers, because he has so much passion for the sport, and can knock off teams like the colts when you get him fired up.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, Rivers's job against NE, after having surgery on his knee, that was gutty. I'm sold.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 3, 2008)

*Giants Win!!! Giants Win!!! Giants Win!!! *


----------



## sean7 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, just wow.

I'm naming my kid Plaxico.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2008)

So, does this mean Eli can finally stop taking shit for being Eli?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

Gross. I hate any NY team that doesn't originate in the B-lo.


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2008)

*18 - 1.



I'm officially getting on the Giants bandwagon....

Watched the last quarter of the game while in chat and had some of the game explained to me in the process.


Well Done Giants!!


And PLEXICO!

*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 3, 2008)

so much for a "perfect" season............. *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA*


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2008)

just glad the cheatriots lost. :B

that's what they get for knocking out S.D.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> so much for a "perfect" season............. *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA*



I like this, people talk about New Englanders being sore winners, but doesn't THAT take the cake?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

*THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!!!!*

Oh the symmetry is perfect! A New York team, forcing an epic choke job on a team from Mass.!!!! AHHHH!!!! Plus, Brady's forced fumble was caused by a guy named TUCK!!! THIS IS TOOO PERFECT!!! OOHHH MYYY GOOOODD!!!!!!! WHOOOO!!!!

IN ELI WE TRUST!!!!


----------



## lpssway (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for the Giants to win a Super Bowl for so long and now that it's finally here, I don't know what to say. I just feel so happy!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 3, 2008)

Great Game! But those last minutes were AWESOMEEEE! 
GIANTS #1


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry the Pats lost but can I just say Bill Belichick acted like an ASS. Very poor sportsmanship to just walk off the field like that.....sore loser. Oh well, at least my husband is happy tonight....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 3, 2008)

I knew they could do it! I _*KNEW*_ it! Eli is my baby boy! I couldn't be prouder of Big Blue. As usual, they don't do anything easy or pretty but they get it done! 

PS: To the Pats fans what a great season but.........Too bad, so sad. There's always next year.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

I just helped shave my friend Dan's head...he shoulda known better than to pick the Pats...lol.

I really DO <3 Eli... 


Perfect season my ass.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that was sweeeeeeeetttttt!!!!!! Is there anything more priceless than seeing the golden boy Tom Brady hang his head in disgust as he left the field. The g-men opened a can of whoop ass on him tonight. That is how you play defense in the NFL! :bow:


----------



## RKC (Feb 3, 2008)

Hillarious anti-brady and bellicek video here. http://youtube.com/watch?v=0EU1O-hGxgg​


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I'm sorry the Pats lost but can I just say Bill Belichick acted like an ASS. Very poor sportsmanship to just walk off the field like that.....sore loser.



I don't know why people ride him so much. Lindy Ruff is basically the same way (NHL) and people LOVE him.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't know why people ride him so much. Lindy Ruff is basically the same way (NHL) and people LOVE him.



I know, he did congratulate Coughlin before walking off the field. Give the guy a break. Gotta agree about Lindy though, what an ass. Its a shame what Buffalo did to Ted Nolan.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 4, 2008)

What a great game and an awesome Giant win. The pressure was definitely on the Patriots since only (28%) of all undefeated teams have ever won a championship in the history of the NFL. Steve Spagnola and the NY Giants Defense did a tremendous job. Also, this is the second undefeated team that the Giants have defeated in a championship game. 

I also think the intense rivarly leading up to this game with the Patriots, in NY, is just the spillover from the Yankee vs. Red Sox rivalry.

Wouldn't it be something if NE and NY Giants were to meet for SuperBowl 43? Not sure if this will happen as I'm sure the Patriots will be in rebuilding mode and there are more than enough teams that will want at them the upcoming season.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 4, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> What a great game and an awesome Giant win. The pressure was definitely on the Patriots since only (28%) of all undefeated teams have ever won a championship in the history of the NFL.


There has only been one other team that had an undefeated season -'72 Dolphins. They had a 14-0 season plus the play-offs. They were the only team to have a 14-0 record and no one did a 12-0 or twelve game season.



tonynyc said:


> Not sure if this will happen as I'm sure the Patriots will be in rebuilding mode and there are more than enough teams that will want at them the upcoming season.


They don't need any rebuilding, just hold on to what they have. They have an unique chemistry.

CONGRATULATIONS are in order for NY Giants. The played one hell of a game. They won the game on the line of scrimmage and took the contest! I was really surprised the Patriots did not use any screen passes, etc. The Giants were clearly the better team today even though the score does indicate how much the Giants controlled the game. As tense as the game was, I was glad afterwards that none of my favorite teams (Niners & Raiders) were playing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I'm sorry the Pats lost but can I just say Bill Belichick acted like an ASS. Very poor sportsmanship to just walk off the field like that.....sore loser. Oh well, at least my husband is happy tonight....



Belichick walked on the field as did many others when it was believed the game was over. Congratulations and handshakes were administered appropriately before the field was cleared to run off that final second. Everyone left the field at that time so that the Giants could properly celebrate their victory and prepare the field for the ceremony as appropriate. There were no sore losers. 

Congratulations Giants! It was a great game.


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 4, 2008)

If anyone needs me, I'm seeking therapist help.

lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to give Belichick the benefit of the doubt. One second left on the clock and his undefeated team had just been defeated...and by the Giants, a wild card team whose quarterback didn't get into a groove until half way through the season. Ironically, I think it was that first game against the Pats that turned Eli around. Anyway, the Patriots defeat was a heartbreaking breaking one so I can see how Belichick would just want to get the hell out of sight and get the whole day just over with. 

To paraphrase something Randy Moss said, "We just couldn't match that kind of intensity." I mean, the Giants wanted it. They had been kicked to the side all season by critics and had to fight for every single win. They were hungry for some validation and they earned it. The Patriots just happened to be in the way that hunger. This game shouldn't speak against the Pats....but it sure as hell should speak for the Giants. No one can say they didn't earn this honor.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2008)

_broshe_ said:


> If anyone needs me, I'm seeking therapist help.
> 
> lol



Already started my chemical coping strategy today! I don't know what bummed me out more, the Patriots' loss or the fact that my onion garlic roasted potatos burnt. :doh: All around crappy night.


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Already started my chemical coping strategy today! I don't know what bummed me out more, the Patriots' loss or the fact that my onion garlic roasted potatos burnt. :doh: All around crappy night.



Actually, the food for me was fairly good. 

But that cake turned to ashes in my mouth


----------



## Tracy (Feb 4, 2008)

Great Game! I just love the Manning Brothers.:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

Tried to hack into Nancy's account and change her av sig to "THEY DID GO ALL THE WAY". Poor darling must be too sick with the stomach flu.

The freakin' Giants. For me it was hanging or drowning between the two teams. I took drowning. 

Congrats Giants. :bow:

<going out back to throw up out of respect for Nancy>


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> that says a lot considering how feisty/stubborn i've been in this thread on the whole. trust me on that one, i've been butting heads with the best of 'em on here. except for that douchebaggy guy not too long ago. what happened to him?



Me?? 

Listen, the SB is over little lady. The smack talk for next year can now begin. 

Brownies are makin' a little trip to east next year for a downtown South Philly style ass drubbin'.

QB Eagles will be there, just the 2008 version. 

Calendar comes out in April. Keep posted. 

And I am not a douche-bag. I'm a jack-ass. That's j-a-c-k-a-s-s. Douchebag sounds all Frenchy an' shit.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Tried to hack into Nancy's account and change her av sig to "THEY DID GO ALL THE WAY". Poor darling must be too sick with the stomach flu.
> 
> The freakin' Giants. For me it was hanging or drowning between the two teams. I took drowning.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Spanky! All fixed now! 

By the way, the throwing up ended yesterday. Today I'm upgrading from toast to a bagel. I'm well on the road to recovery.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 4, 2008)

To me that was a pretty boring game till the last 5 minutes. Giants D was on point all night - the both teams were on each other all night. That amazing last mintue drive down the field by the Giants was really true grit - they knew they had to make a TD and they did it. 

As for Bill- I did see the clock wind down to 0 - but they went and put the one second back on so maybe he saw what I was the 0 and walked away - it was at that time too.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

17-0, 18-1

Perfectionville
Population 1

Go Phins, this may have been an off year, but we're still the only ones ^_^


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Tried to hack into Nancy's account and change her av sig to "THEY DID GO ALL THE WAY". Poor darling must be too sick with the stomach flu.
> 
> The freakin' Giants. For me it was hanging or drowning between the two teams. I took drowning.
> 
> ...




THERE'S my boy...I was just starting to get worried because we had a football game - THE football game infact - without your...sass.

Don't ever do that to me again, k?

NOW that the Superbowl is done...


The NFC is gonna kick the ass of the AFC this year in the Probowl. Even if we do have Tony "mental breakdown on the field" Romo.

There. I said it. Let the flames begin...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> THERE'S my boy...I was just starting to get worried because we had a football game - THE football game infact - without your...sass.
> 
> Don't ever do that to me again, k?
> 
> ...



I thought Brett-boy was starting for the NFC?? 

XC Ski racing Sat and Sun morning. I had no time to even log on. Glad I was missed a little.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2008)

So what was everybody's favorite commercial? I thought the one about the talking stain was hysterical. I also loved the one with Ephriam Salaam and Chester Pitts playing the oboe too.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thanks, Spanky! All fixed now!
> 
> By the way, the throwing up ended yesterday. Today I'm upgrading from toast to a bagel. I'm well on the road to recovery.



I am glad you're well. 

Bagels, no. That's so NYC.

It is soft pretzels, dear.  With mustard. Well, maybe skip the mustard for now.

<in a soft embarrassing voice (with a hint of Indian accent)>

*"all hail the New York Giants" *

And I just sent a dozen fresh penguins to MadHat. Just cause, you know, he just LOVES 'em.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 4, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I know, he did congratulate Coughlin before walking off the field. Give the guy a break. Gotta agree about Lindy though, what an ass. Its a shame what Buffalo did to Ted Nolan.



Hey no! My point was not to dis Lindy. I LOVE LINDY.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> So what was everybody's favorite commercial? I thought the one about the talking stain was hysterical. I also loved the one with Ephriam Salaam and Chester Pitts playing the oboe too.



I liked the one where they found Bill Belichik and said:

"Bill Belichik, you just LOST the Superbowl and lost the chance to become the second undefeated team in history, what are you going to do now?"

Then he gives them the finger and walks off the field before the other team finishes the game.

You didn't see that one?? 

Actually, I liked the Stewie/Underdog battle with Charlie Brown FINALLY getting the football. I figured if that forever loser could win, maybe the Eagles do have a chance. 


well, maybe not. 


Are we getting an "I luv Eli" pic Lilly?? Nancy does deserve it. Hell, we ALL deserve it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Completely shocked, honestly. Some bad play-calling for the Pats, in my opinion, some dominant Giants D, throw in a very tense and exciting 2nd half... The Giants deserve it, don't get me wrong. But two things. I am sad to see the Patriots come so far, just to lose on the last 2 drives of the game... guess that's what makes it a good game though. And Secondly, some reason, the one play that sticks out in my mind was the one Eli pass to the left side, the wide receiver shoving the Pats defender nearly to the ground, and then barely dragging his feet inbounds. It left a bitter taste in my mouth, honestly. But that one play alone isn't why they won, so I shall not whine. Again, great game.

Oh, and all you Tecmo fanatics posting in here... I could own you ALL with the Bengals. Fulcher and Francis on D, Boomer and Rodney Holman for passing, and there's no better (sounding) name in the game than "Ickey Woods." I've beaten my brother repeatedly while he was using Bo, the infamous Montana-Rice combo, or the Houston "Warren Moon can pass to ANYONE" Oilers. Granted, we mostly did Coach instead of controlling it ourselves, for fairness and all, but the one or two times we controlled it too were victories. I only ever really lost when we did the pro bowl, or used a different team.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> So what was everybody's favorite commercial? I thought the one about the talking stain was hysterical. I also loved the one with Ephriam Salaam and Chester Pitts playing the oboe too.



The two I remember best were back to back. Justin Timberlake getting hit in the head with a Plasma Screen was fantastic (the commercial was funny too). Then the guy setting a mouse trap with Doritos, then having a giant mouse tackle him when he tries to take a bite, silly but I laughed. Oh, and the Stewie vs. Underdog (vs. Charlie) I think takes the cake, period.

ETA: sorry for the double-post, was busy typing the first response before I saw the commercial question...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I liked the one where they found Bill Belichik and said:
> 
> "Bill Belichik, you just LOST the Superbowl and lost the chance to become the second undefeated team in history, what are you going to do now?"
> 
> ...



I think what Charlie got was a Coca cola. He's still pining to get his hands on that football. *ahem* bitter *cough* *cough* Just sayin'.

And I know of no official deal for photos being on the table since Nancy finked out on all counter ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think what Charlie got was a Coca cola. He's still pining to get his hands on that football. *ahem* bitter *cough* *cough* Just sayin'.
> 
> And I know of no official deal for photos being on the table since Nancy finked out on all counter ideas and suggestions.



Bitter. Me?? Every year they hand that damn trophy to another team I just seeth. Bitter don't even come close to describing it. 

The Coke was "symbolism". You know, it was actually the football and.......  Gad, I'm trying to 'splain this to a Patsy fan. 

BTW, the PATS are now officially 3-3 in the SB. 

And pics are very voluntary. But you Pats fans owe. Represent. Show your love for the Giants. Or burning Brady jerseys, tearing up gray hoodies, stamping on Pats helmets. Anything to get the rest of us out of this Monday morning funk.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey, when can I buy this book?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1600781500/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Oh wait, how about NEVER!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I thought Brett-boy was starting for the NFC??
> 
> XC Ski racing Sat and Sun morning. I had no time to even log on. Glad I was missed a little.



Actually...Favre isn't going to play *sniff* and has been replaced (probably not directly...lol) by Jeff Garcia.

SO... it's Hasselbeck, Romo and Garcia.


Hmmm...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Actually...Favre isn't going to play *sniff* and has been replaced (probably not directly...lol) by Jeff Garcia.
> 
> SO... it's Hasselbeck, Romo and Garcia.
> 
> ...



Did you see the Hasselbeck commercial about a fan letter he got telling him how Brett Favre didn't answer his mail quickly enough and if he, Matt Hasselbeck, could get a Favre autograph for him. He figured he would have some pull. 

Hasselbeck then says that that was the point he realized that he (MH) HAD NOT made it big in the NFL yet.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 4, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Hey, when can I buy this book?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1600781500/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



sooooooore winner


----------



## Shosh (Feb 4, 2008)

Poor Pats. Congratulations Giants.

I didn't get to watch the Superbowl as it was Monday morning here and I was at work. Stupid bloody time difference. People I am in your future.

Now what?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> However, I will say this, if the Giants win I wanna see a pic of that RKC dude in a Giants thong with "Owned" written in blue on his chest or back posted here. I don't think that's asking too much for trash talkin' my team.





So um when can we see this????


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> sooooooore winner



Haha, nah I just can't believe the hubris on the part of the Boston Globe to put this book on presale before the Super Bowl even. I mean, do they even pay attention to the history of Boston-area sports?! You don't do that.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Had to post here... 

View attachment icantwatch.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Hey no! My point was not to dis Lindy. I LOVE LINDY.



Oh I know what you meant, just saying he is an ass. Great coach though, but what the organization did to Ted Nolan is unforgiveable!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 4, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I know, he did congratulate Coughlin before walking off the field. Give the guy a break. Gotta agree about Lindy though, what an ass. Its a shame what Buffalo did to Ted Nolan.



yeah but he left his whole team on the field, not exactly good behavior. I'll give him a break when he's earned one. A lot of people hate the Pats because of him, it's a fact, not my opinion.


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I liked the one where they found Bill Belichik and said:
> 
> "Bill Belichik, you just LOST the Superbowl and lost the chance to become the second undefeated team in history, what are you going to do now?"
> 
> ...




LOL, sounds about right!!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> yeah but he left his whole team on the field, not exactly good behavior. I'll give him a break when he's earned one. A lot of people hate the Pats because of him, it's a fact, not my opinion.



Dont care if it is a fact or not. He DID congratulate Coughlin before leaving with 1 measely second left. And he didnt leave his whole team on the field, as I recall, most of them walked off the field with him. One of the things wrong with this damn country is everyone is looking to make mountains out of mole hills. Do you think Bill gives two shits what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 4, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Oh I know what you meant, just saying he is an ass. Great coach though, but what the organization did to Ted Nolan is unforgiveable!!!



*deep breath* Ted Nolan can bite me! :batting: Haha sorry.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> *deep breath* Ted Nolan can bite me! :batting: Haha sorry.




Haha. Well you all might have a Stanley Cup or two if he still were there.


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 4, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Dont care if it is a fact or not. He DID congratulate Coughlin before leaving with 1 measely second left. And he didnt leave his whole team on the field, as I recall, most of them walked off the field with him. One of the things wrong with this damn country is everyone is looking to make mountains out of mole hills. Do you think Bill gives two shits what anyone else thinks.




Jesus, lighten up a little....you're the one making a mountain out of a molehill, chill. And no, I don't think Bill gives a shit what anyone thinks, therein lies the problem, what's wrong with a coach showing a little diplomacy?


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 4, 2008)

To all you Giants fans out there - CONGRATULATIONS! No question about it - your team outplayed my Pats from start to finish.

Sigh.... 

Oh well - one more year to try for 4 in a decade!! 

I still love my Pats!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Jesus, lighten up a little....you're the one making a mountain out of a molehill, chill. And no, I don't think Bill gives a shit what anyone thinks, therein lies the problem, what's wrong with a coach showing a little diplomacy?




What is this the United Nations?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, who took the Giants and the points?? Who took the Pats and the gave the points?? 

Anybody willing to admit??


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, who took the Giants and the points?? Who took the Pats and the gave the points??
> 
> Anybody willing to admit??



Anyone who took the Pats and gave the points better get out of gambling, small bets aside. If you are in it to make some money, betting the Giants was the only way to go.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Anyone who took the Pats and gave the points better get out of gambling, small bets aside. If you are in it to make some money, betting the Giants was the only way to go.



I read the bookies were looking at big losses due to HEAVY betting on the G-men with the points.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I read the bookies were looking at big losses due to HEAVY betting on the G-men with the points.



I bet. If there wasnt HEAVY betting on the G-men than something is really wrong. How could anyone not take them with the points?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 5, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I bet. If there wasnt HEAVY betting on the G-men than something is really wrong. How could anyone not take them with the points?



Here is an interesting one. The Pats were on a slope to a predictable loss. (maybe). But they definitely were being figured out at the end and the win differentials were trending decidedly downward. 

Prof. Spanky


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> yeah but he left his whole team on the field, not exactly good behavior. I'll give him a break when he's earned one. A lot of people hate the Pats because of him, it's a fact, not my opinion.



ROFLMAO!! Oh yes, cruel bluebeard billy that meanie. Why can't he be the sweet lovable jim like all the other coaches in professional football? He should have been a good sport and linked arms with the whole team so they could all can can off the field to the adoring eyes of all the 'fans'. And yes, his shit does stink worse than all the other coaches. It should with all those babies he eats in his spare time. LOL


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 5, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> ROFLMAO!! Oh yes, cruel bluebeard billy that meanie. Why can't he be the sweet lovable jim like all the other coaches in professional football? He should have been a good sport and linked arms with the whole team so they could all can can off the field to the adoring eyes of all the 'fans'. And yes, his shit does stink worse than all the other coaches. It should with all those babies he eats in his spare time. LOL



Maybe he should take a cue from Pete Carroll or Herm Edwards. Those are *nice guys.*

Also, guys who haven't won the Super Bowl three times as a head coach in the NFL.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 5, 2008)

Listen, let's not argue about poor misunderstood Bill! What, with the spying accusations, his undefeated nearly perfect team choking in the big game, and his chronic crankiness upon losing, the man clearly has more than his share of worries. All that really matters here is that...

*THE GIANTS WON!!!! *

So....who's watching the parade today?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Listen, let's not argue about poor misunderstood Bill! What, with the spying accusations, his undefeated *nearly perfect team choking* in the big game, and his chronic crankiness upon losing, the man clearly has more than his share of worries. All that really matters here is that...
> 
> *THE GIANTS WON!!!! *
> 
> So....who's watching the parade today?



Here is the rub of history with respect to this game. It is the historical choke of a near perfect team VS the vast New York Media. 

Will history refer to this as the Superbowl the Patriots LOST or the Giants WON. Regardless, you get to celebrate a Superbowl they can't take away from you guys ever. How history judges what happened that day is another story. I boldfaced your own two sides to the description. 

I just keep hitting my head (could've had a V8 style) saying "fargin, freakin, frickin Giants". Hope you have fun watching another NY ticker tape parade.

Between the Cowboys, Giants and 'Skins I think it adds up to 11 Superbowls! Better than ONE out of every FOUR just in one division. And that includes a fourth team in said division that has won none. Wow. 

<going out back to throw up again>


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here is the rub of history with respect to this game. It is the historical choke of a near perfect team VS the vast New York Media.
> 
> Will history refer to this as the Superbowl the Patriots LOST or the Giants WON. Regardless, you get to celebrate a Superbowl they can't take away from you guys ever. How history judges what happened that day is another story. I boldfaced your own two sides to the description.
> 
> ...



tsk tsk. Poor Sparky. It's all just so unfair isn't it? 

Despite my still bleeding wounds from this weekends game I can't help but be happy for the Giants, especially the Manning brothers. Eli eloquently emerged from the shadow of his brother and I wouldn't be surprised if Peyton cherished this win even more than his own Sunday night. That whole business with them showing Peyton watching the game. As a big sister I could barely contain myself imagining Peyton's thoughts as he watched his brother play. I was really moved by that. 

The win was deserved.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 5, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Haha. Well you all might have a Stanley Cup or two if he still were there.



No, no we wouldn't. We ain't never gonna win that shit.  Besides, I have to laugh when people say "what BUFFALO did to NOLAN." Wouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 5, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> tsk tsk. Poor Sparky. It's all just so unfair isn't it?
> 
> Despite my still bleeding wounds from this weekends game I can't help but be happy for the Giants, especially the Manning brothers. Eli eloquently emerged from the shadow of his brother and I wouldn't be surprised if Peyton cherished this win even more than his own Sunday night. That whole business with them showing Peyton watching the game. As a big sister I could barely contain myself imagining Peyton's thoughts as he watched his brother play. I was really moved by that.
> 
> The win was deserved.



I agree. I am not a Manning Family fan per se. I can understand how proud Peyton would be, but it would not be the same as how proud his father must have been. Not to Hyde Park the whole thing, and this is no political statement. In the same light one of the most human things I ever saw was Inauguration Day 2001 and the look on the face of Geo. Bush Sr. as his son became the 43rd president. I could see in his face and tears how much more proud he was of that day than his own inauguration. 

Now can I go back and be sad in peace (uh pieces??). I also posted charts above for you to review. We have to keep this thread intelligent (an' shit). 

And thanks for all the pics you posted on the other thread showing your love for said Eli. I haven't gone through them all yet, but the first couple were HAWT.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I agree. I am not a Manning Family fan per se. I can understand how proud Peyton would be, but it would not be the same as how proud his father must have been. Not to Hyde Park the whole thing, and this is no political statement. In the same light one of the most human things I ever saw was Inauguration Day 2001 and the look on the face of Geo. Bush Sr. as his son became the 43rd president. I could see in his face and tears how much more proud he was of that day than his own inauguration.
> 
> Now can I go back and be sad in peace (uh pieces??). I also posted charts above for you to review. We have to keep this thread intelligent (an' shit).
> 
> And thanks for all the pics you posted on the other thread showing your love for said Eli. I haven't gone through them all yet, but the first couple were HAWT.



Now now, patience patience. First I have to clear a path around the stripper pole and that takes time. I'll come up with an appropriate photo once the time allows and my creativity muscles have warmend up.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 5, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Now now, patience patience. First I have to clear a path around the stripper pole and that takes time. I'll come up with an appropriate photo once the time allows and my creativity muscles have warmend up.



I just post that stuff to make GEF et al run around the threads trying to find out where you hid the pix. I bet your PM box fills up with pleadings for directions to the right (and our little secret  ) thread.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I just post that stuff to make GEF et al run around the threads trying to find out where you hid the pix. I bet your PM box fills up with pleadings for directions to the right (and our little secret  ) thread.



Pfft...I was totally just about to go looking through all the picture threads.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Pfft...I was totally just about to go looking through all the picture threads.



How're YOU doin' this fine day, m'lady?? See the parade??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> How're YOU doin' this fine day, m'lady?? See the parade??




I'm doing well, kind sir. Yes, I did see the parade. How cute was Eli??? OMG I'm soo having his babies.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 6, 2008)

Sooo if you happen to be on facebook:

http://unc.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20811345463

Yup, shameless self-promotion.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Sooo if you happen to be on facebook:
> 
> http://unc.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20811345463
> 
> Yup, shameless self-promotion.




I find Facebook dull to be honest. My cousin lives in London and she wanted me to keep in contact with her through Facebook, but I am a My Space girl. She is too much of a snob for My Space.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I find Facebook dull to be honest. My cousin lives in London and she wanted me to keep in contact with her through Facebook, but I am a My Space girl. She is too much of a snob for My Space.



Don't you get it?! This is bigger than facebook vs. myspace!!! This is bigger than all of us!! This is about freedom!! This is about...uhh...the Patriots losing a football game. 

Someone shoot me please?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Don't you get it?! This is bigger than facebook vs. myspace!!! This is bigger than all of us!! This is about freedom!! This is about...uhh...the Patriots losing a football game.
> 
> Someone shoot me please?




Did you get my message on your page meanwhile?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Did you get my message on your page meanwhile?



Yuppers. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Yuppers. :bow:



I tried, I really did. But you enter your birthdate and it spits you out if you're over 40. 

I think Shoshie is still under the wire. 

And you keep writing about UNC. I do not know of this UNC. Is it

University of Northern California
University of Northern Colorado
University of Nissewa County
University of New Caledonia

I need help here. But everyone nose where Dook is. I nose.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I tried, I really did. But you enter your birthdate and it spits you out if you're over 40.
> 
> I think Shoshie is still under the wire.
> 
> ...



I shall be 38 in May, so I am sound as a pound at the moment. The Magical 40 is fast approaching though, and I am actually fine about it. No I am not.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I tried, I really did. But you enter your birthdate and it spits you out if you're over 40.
> 
> I think Shoshie is still under the wire.
> 
> ...



I refuse to create another profile at yet another outfit I will never use. Besides, I'm over 40 so I'd get the boot just as you did. Young whipper snappers.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I refuse to create another profile at yet another outfit I will never use. Besides, I'm over 40 so I'd get the boot just as you did. Young whipper snappers.




Lilly that fine fox is on My Space.:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lilly that fine fox is on My Space.:kiss2:



I <3 Lilly and Susannah. 

:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2008)

Stupid question here: how did you all get your myspace id to show up in your avatars? I can't find that feature.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Stupid question here: how did you all get your myspace id to show up in your avatars? I can't find that feature.



USER CP 
-----EDIT PROFILE

Look at the very bottom field entry. It is there.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I <3 Lilly and Susannah.
> 
> :bow:



Um... Hank? Where the hell is MY love?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Um... Hank? Where the hell is MY love?



I tried to throw it to you. It was overtime, being the "gunslinger" that I am, I threw it up and it was intercepted. 

Sound familiar?? 

<3 to you too. Unless it is intercepted. 

What are we gonna do between now and late June??


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I tried to throw it to you. It was overtime, being the "gunslinger" that I am, I threw it up and it was intercepted.
> 
> Sound familiar??
> 
> ...




Cry. Be bored. Dispair at the ridiculous picks and trades made in the draft and bemoan free agency.


At least I'll have you and Aaron Rog - I mean Travis to keep me company 

And of course all my NFL girlies :kiss2:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2008)

I know it's a few days late, but I just got the internet and cable connected in my new home today.

My message to the Cheatriots and their fans:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Cry. Be bored. Dispair at the ridiculous picks and trades made in the draft and bemoan free agency.
> 
> 
> At least I'll have you and Aaron Rog - I mean Travis to keep me company
> ...



Are you going to Vegas? Getting enough snow tonight??


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Are you going to Vegas? Getting enough snow tonight??



I AM going to Vegas, for the bash this summer...I made a split decision yesterday morning and though I'll probably be in debt about it for some time to come....I'm totally going...lol.

And as far as the snow...uh...there is never enough . Except when you get over a foot. Which is what we have.

w00t.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Um... Hank? Where the hell is MY love?



I am willing to share.


----------



## SurfDUI (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy, Happy Belated Congrats to the WORLD CHAMPION NEW YAWK GIGANTES :bow:







Nancy babe Cngrats!!

Next best thing to us winning again


----------



## Spanky (Feb 15, 2008)

Boy, this thread really fell off. 

And I tried posting graphs an' shite. 

Anything to pound the snot out of before NFL 2008 starts?? 

I am trying to see if McNabb gets traded to MIN or CHI. Any other rumors going around with your teams?

I heard the Giants won the SB. Can't believe that one. They get a wildcard again next year. Don't even win their division. But then does it really matter??

Jets are entering Division I-AA next year. They may break the top 10 when the rankings come out in a few months.

The Browns? Same ol' shit. They'll go 12-4 and miss the playoffs by WINNING their last game. 

Dolphins will go -1 and 17. Really. Think calculus. 

Patriots cheerleaders will be accused of taping their counterparts on the other side and using their moves. 

The Eagles? Won't make the playoffs, but Brian Westbrook will get the MVP award by scoring 5 touchdowns in the last 1 minute of a game against the Cowboys. Just to show he is not a team player and out for himself, which is what a REAL MVP is all about. 

Packers? Favre will play AGAIN. Not go all the way AGAIN, throw key interceptions AGAIN, show AGAIN why Reggie White is the real reason they finally won a SB in 1996. 

But please, ignore. The NFL is over. For awhile. My team is 0 - 0. How about yourses??


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 15, 2008)

*Spanky:
Some interesting scenarios that you present for the upcoming 2008 season. 
With the NFL combine and draft coming up- the season is never over.

Still great that the Giants won the SB. It would be interesting if they do get a wild card and are able to run the table again -but, time will only tell. 
The same can be said for the Patriots. If the Pats win the next SuperBowl this will equal the feat of the (1973) Dolphins [losing the Superbowl VI -but coming back to win SuperBowl VII]. 

Only news that I've heard about the Giants is that most of their players are expected to be back. The only question mark is Strahan if he wants to continue and Eli will be treated like a sports hero for years to come along the lines of : Joe Namath, Willis Reed, Mark Messier for that inspirational drive. 

Suprized by all of the moves that Parcells is making with the Dolphins- revamping that team - getting rid of most of the vets even Zach Thomas.

I can see the Eagles unloading McNabb-and this will be a tough year for them both for coach and players. Now that would be something if he ends up in Minn.

Poor Jets- another rebuilding year- guess all depends what happens with their QB and the upcoming draft.

Ah- the great Reggie White (RIP) the Minister of Defense - I remember when he manhandeled NFL Bust 'Tony Mandrich' with one arm. 
*





Spanky said:


> I am trying to see if McNabb gets traded to MIN or CHI. Any other rumors going around with your teams?
> 
> I heard the Giants won the SB. Can't believe that one. They get a wildcard again next year. Don't even win their division. But then does it really matter??
> 
> ...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 4, 2008)

Brett,

You are, in fact, the greatest quarterback of all time. (Bring it people. Flame ALL you want...lol...I will NEVER succomb!!!) 
Please tell Aaron that I have more than a reasonable amount of faith in his abilities to play...now that he cut his hair 

I mourn...At least for a little while...lol and *Y*ou. *W*ill. *B*e. *M*issed.

Love,

Jessica


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

When does the 2008 season start? Go Steelers.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still in love with Eli. I still need to buy myself a Superbowl Champs jersey? This girl is broke but I'm yearning to show my pride all over the place. Especially at the NJ Bash!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm still in love with Eli. I still need to buy myself a Superbowl Champs jersey? This girl is broke but I'm yearning to show my pride all over the place. Especially at the NJ Bash!



March FIRST. 

I can fully hate the Giants again like only Iggles fans can, tanks Nancy! :wubu:

Farve is/was special. I am in Milwaukee RIGHT NOW walking around laughing at everyone. 

<they think I'm nuts>

I want to call in to one of the radio stations asking for your favorite Favre play in his career. I liked the overtime interception he threw to Brian Dawkins of the Eagles in the Divisional Playoff 2004 in Philly. It set up an Akers field goal FTW!

Seriously, anyone that can play that many games with the bullseye directly on their back ALONE is a testament to his greatness beyond ALL QUARTERBACKS in history. :bow:

But I am not throwing my body at him like mswebs. Geez! 

<goes back to find more Cheeseheads to taunt>

I missed you guys here in the NFL Thread!

How are the Pies doing, Shoshie??


----------



## RKC (Mar 4, 2008)

Brett was not asked back. VERY interesting development!​


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey,

It is still the pre season in the AFL (Australian Football League). The season proper has not yet commenced, but the teams are competing in a pre season tournament/cup.

Go Pies!

Spanky do you think a new 2008 NFL thread should be officially started here? It is now 2008 and not 2007.:bow:

Here we go Steelers. Here we go.
Pittsburgh's going to the superbowl!

Sending love out to my fellow Steelers fans here ,Steeler Man Bobby and the beautiful and sweet Renee ( Chocolate Desire).:kiss2:

Shoshie


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> March FIRST.
> 
> I can fully hate the Giants again like only Iggles fans can, tanks Nancy! :wubu:



:wubu: too, Spanky...even though you are now back to being a Giants hater. It's all good though. No haters can take away the glory!


PS...I just bought my Championship t-shirt. It's only a 2x. Lets all pray it fits.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Lets all pray it fits.



Now I am all worried! If it doesn't fit, send it to me, I'll "take care" of it for you!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> It is still the pre season in the AFL (Australian Football League). The season proper has not yet commenced, but the teams are competing in a pre season tournament/cup.
> 
> ...



Personally, Shoshie, I think we need to consider it. This was Surf's thread. Favre retiring is 2007 news. 

Maybe we should. It would be DEAD. This thread was until Brett boy retired. 

And Steelers? Gad, you're breaking my heart, again, and again, and again.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Personally, Shoshie, I think we need to consider it. This was Surf's thread. Favre retiring is 2007 news.
> 
> Maybe we should. It would be DEAD. This thread was until Brett boy retired.
> 
> And Steelers? Gad, you're breaking my heart, again, and again, and again.




So do you want to officially kick off the new 2008 thread? The time is at hand.:bow:

I want me some Steelers bling! A cute feminine ring would be ace.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Brett,
> You are, in fact, the greatest quarterback of all time.


There are a few quarterbacks who could rightly claim that tittle. There are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana who both have four super bowls with no losses, John Elway, John Unitas, and a few others.
I'm not taking away from Brett for he has provided football with high quality football for many years.

Adrian


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 4, 2008)

Adrian said:


> There are a few quarterbacks who could rightly claim that tittle. There are Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana who both have four super bowls with no losses, John Elway, John Unitas, and a few others.
> I'm not taking away from Brett for he has provided football with high quality football for many years.
> 
> Adrian



Yes. Others have more Championships and a higher passer rating... but let's look at how this plays out.

Favre is an ironman quarterback, with more starts than any other quarterback, who, as Spanky stated, EVERYONE wanted to sack and/or kill. 

Because he accomplished that, he was able to break a crazy number of records...not only within the franchise, but league wide.

His LOVE and absolute JOY of the game is obvious every time he plays.

He played through addiction, injury and death of loved ones.

He is humble and acknowledges his decisions, both good and bad.

And finally...and I think this is something really important...he accomplished all those reacord breaking moments without any big names of the day. While he had players that he could count on, like Sharpe, Driver and Freeman... He (obiviously...lol) didn't have Randy Moss. Or Jerry Rice, or Michael Irvin, or T 'Cryin for my team and my QB' O. And I don't say that to take away from the abilities of any of Favre's receivers...but the "big name" factor weighs heavily into the confidence of the guy throwing the ball. You want to know that someone is going to catch it.

Favre made plays - good and bad - As I will be the first to admit.

But over all...when you look at the entire Brett Favre picture...he really IS that far above the rest...and no one is EVER going to change my mind.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Yes. Others have more Championships and a higher passer rating... but let's look at how this plays out.
> 
> Favre is an ironman quarterback, with more starts than any other quarterback, who, as Spanky stated, EVERYONE wanted to sack and/or kill.
> 
> ...



So this is an "aye" vote for the Hall of Fame? Because you were being a little unclear above.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> So this is an "aye" vote for the Hall of Fame? Because you were being a little unclear above.



But tell me I'm wrong, Spanks...lol.

By the way. next time you're in Milwaukee, you should let me know. I'd totally spit in your direction :kiss2:

Or drive by and shout "hi" out the window. Either one...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> But tell me I'm wrong, Spanks...lol.
> 
> By the way. next time you're in Milwaukee, you should let me know. I'd totally spit in your direction :kiss2:
> 
> Or drive by and shout "hi" out the window. Either one...lol.



I am in Milwaukee a bit during the year. Will be back in town Friday. I thought you listed WW as your town. That's a bit south of Milwaukee isn't it?? 

Spit?? At me? :batting:

Oh, and Favre is great, I said that. But I can't have his babies, and don't want to. Like YOU do. Admit it. Yer a Packers version of Nancy and Eli. They're an item in Manhattan now, didn't ya hear??


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am in Milwaukee a bit during the year. Will be back in town Friday. I thought you listed WW as your town. That's a bit south of Milwaukee isn't it??
> 
> Spit?? At me? :batting:
> 
> Oh, and Favre is great, I said that. But I can't have his babies, and don't want to. Like YOU do. Admit it. Yer a Packers version of Nancy and Eli. They're an item in Manhattan now, didn't ya hear??



I must make the point that Nancy and Eli are the Giants version of Brett and I. Brett and I have been together since I saw that hottie, chillin like a villian in a picture that was taken of the Falcons sidelines. Dude was in the background and I told my mom - I was like 15 at the time - that he was cute. She looked at him, laughed and said he was totally my "type," which at the time was red hair and squinty eyes, ala Donnie Wahlberg from NKOTB. This was before Eli Manning was even born...the noob... 

But I digress.

Yes, WW is a little south west of Milwaukee...a little south east of Madison...however the nifty invention of cars a few years back make it easier to get from place to place.

And I spit because I love


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I must make the point that Nancy and Eli are the Giants version of Brett and I.



The happy NFL Thread couples 

View attachment 37843


View attachment 37844





I have waaaay too much time on my hands.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The happy NFL Thread couples
> 
> View attachment 37843
> 
> ...





Can I come to your wedding Nancy?

Love it.

Shoshie


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The happy NFL Thread couples
> 
> View attachment 37843
> 
> ...



WOAH. WOOOOOOOAH. *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOAH NANCY.*


i just have to express my deep disappointment in this post of yours.

where is me and my bernie fucking kosar?! 

i think i've expressed my undying love for that guy MORE than a billion times in this thread.

so nuh-uh. i will not support your romances until i have my own!!! *shakes fist*

... okay, seriously though ... those pictures are hilarious.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2008)

For my girl, CC.

View attachment 37876


Sorry that he looks like he's happily strangling you but it was the best I could do.  LOL


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> For my girl, CC.
> 
> View attachment 37876
> 
> ...



Where is the fargin' "pissing myself laughing so hard" smilie?? Damn. 

Bernie has been begging for that picture. I knows cuz I talks to him in my dreamz.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> For my girl, CC.
> 
> View attachment 37876
> 
> ...



This is also the first NFL Thread pic of CC without a beer in her hand. This was the last one in the streak in case you're keeping score at home.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 5, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The happy NFL Thread couples
> 
> View attachment 37843
> 
> ...






Awwww Yee-a-ya...:kiss2:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Bernie has been begging for that picture. I knows cuz I talks to him in my dreamz.



That is....fairly disturbing Spanky.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> That is....fairly disturbing Spanky.



Do you ever have disturbing dreams Travis?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 6, 2008)

When do I not?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> When do I not?



Care to elaborate? It is all in the details.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Care to elaborate? It is all in the details.



They're about Tom Brady in a Jets uniform and Travis graduating from Dook. Oh and fat girls dancing about in the background.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> They're about Tom Brady in a Jets uniform and Travis graduating from Dook. Oh and fat girls dancing about in the background.



Well you're 2/3'rds right anyway.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 7, 2008)

Presenting your 2008 All-Fictional draft:

http://www.tiricosuave.com/2008/03/05/2008-nfl-movie-character-mock-draft/

Though, there are some admissions.
i.e. Shane Falco, and that guy from The Last Boy Scout who shot a bunch of dudes. Hardcore.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> For my girl, CC.
> 
> View attachment 37876
> 
> ...



NANCY NO APOLOGIES!!! you can't go wrong when bernie is in the same picture as me. WOWZA. :smitten:

thank ya girlie!!! and who loves that c-town skyline, huh?! BERNIE DOES, THAT'S WHO!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

Guess who's team spent a metric shit-ton in free agency and stiiiill sucks? :doh:
(That should be an easy one!)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/don_banks/03/07/free.agency/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Guess who's team spent a metric shit-ton in free agency and stiiiill sucks? :doh:
> (That should be an easy one!)
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/don_banks/03/07/free.agency/index.html?eref=T1



Travis, my man. You gotta look south. Forget the pretty ladies rooting for the Browns, Giants and Packers, (oh and the import love from Susannah for the Steelers) Don't let those NFL sirens bring you into shallow waters for a sure wreck. 

Think Green. East coast. Thick accent. Downtown. Rich Kotite. (oh, wait, for-get his lame ass). 

You need to go real green. The real team. The right scene. Know what I mean? E-A-G-L-E-S. Chants better than J-E-T-S. 

Come to the real green side. We gots donuts and Brian "fall on the one" Westbrook. 

you know you want tooooooooooo......


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Travis, my man. You gotta look south. Forget the pretty ladies rooting for the Browns, Giants and Packers, (oh and the import love from Susannah for the Steelers) Don't let those NFL sirens bring you into shallow waters for a sure wreck.
> 
> Think Green. East coast. Thick accent. Downtown. Rich Kotite. (oh, wait, for-get his lame ass).
> 
> ...



Rich Kotite? RICH KOTITE?! *RICH EFFING KOTITE!!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Rich Kotite? RICH KOTITE?! *RICH EFFING KOTITE!!?!?!?!?!?*



Yeah, I feel ya. I really do. Been there done effin' all of that. 

<wait, weren't you poopin' diapers in the Rich Kotite era??>

Gad, ich bin so verdammt alt. :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, I feel ya. I really do. Been there done effin' all of that.
> 
> <wait, weren't you poopin' diapers in the Rich Kotite era??>
> 
> Gad, ich bin so verdammt alt. :doh:



Nope, I was 13-14. I was at the first game of that 1-15 season in which I...
-got bear-hugged by a drunken redneck after Keyshawn's first TD
-got hit in the face by a water bottle during an impromptu game of catch, in the middle of a game delay due to hurricane fran
-received a death-stare from the colts' offensive line whilst I was heckling them
-witnessed first-hand the Jets snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, courtesy of a dropped Kyle Brady pass on the 2 YARD LINE!

All in all a good time!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Nope, I was 13-14. I was at the first game of that 1-15 season in which I *after downing a six pack of Genessee Cream Ale with the old man,*
> -got bear-hugged by a drunken redneck after Keyshawn's first TD
> -got hit in the face by a water bottle during an impromptu game of catch, in the middle of a game delay due to hurricane fran
> -received a death-stare from the colts' offensive line whilst I was heckling them
> ...



A REAL Jets fan would have added the above modification. And 13-14 is WAAAAAAAY too old to start drinking in Jets territory. Iggles fans start at 10. It is the gard-dammed lawr!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> A REAL Jets fan would have added the above modification. And 13-14 is WAAAAAAAY too old to start drinking in Jets territory. Iggles fans start at 10. It is the gard-dammed lawr!



pfft. it's 6 here in cleveland. get with the game boys.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

Ha, ever hear of fetal alcohol syndrome? We invented it. We start drinking IN THE WOMB!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, ever hear of fetal alcohol syndrome? We invented it. We start drinking IN THE WOMB!



ooph. *reels trav back in*

there, now sit and be a good boy.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ooph. *reels trav back in*
> 
> there, now sit and be a good boy.



Sorry mom, I'll put the bottle down now. Just don't chuck an empty one at me ok?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't MAKE me turn this thread around Kidz... cause if we do, we're going ALL the way back to the half naked hot guys...


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Don't MAKE me turn this thread around Kidz... cause if we do, we're going ALL the way back to the half naked hot guys...



WHO?!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

You DIDN'T go there, did you women?

You had, to didn't you. :doh:


Hey, mszwebs! Farve just signed with the Browns for 2008-2009. 

That makes you and Coldy cousins. Sisters?? 

Kissing cousins?? 

'scuse me while I go contemplate!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You DIDN'T go there, did you women?
> 
> You had, to didn't you. :doh:
> 
> ...



Shut. Up. Spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Shut. Up. Spanky.



Somebody's msgrumpygilz cause Brett is gone?? :batting:

I just don't think Aaron is going to hold up physically. But if he is cute enough, well who knows.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Somebody's msgrumpygilz cause Brett is gone?? :batting:
> 
> I just don't think Aaron is going to hold up physically. But if he is cute enough, well who knows.



For christ's sake... let the man get on the FIELD before we give him a carreer ending injury, shall we?


And he could probably throw from my house, in a cast and still be better than say...Rex Grossman.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> For christ's sake... let the man get on the FIELD before we give him a carreer ending injury, shall we?
> 
> 
> And he could probably throw from my house, in a cast and still be better than say...Rex Grossman.



I heard Rex Grossman is better in your bed than two Aaron Rodgers on your porch. 

Is this still the NFL Thread??


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I heard Rex Grossman is better in your bed than two Aaron Rodgers on your porch.
> 
> Is this still the NFL Thread??



Rex Grossman rents a lot of porn On Demand.

And i didn't say i was sleeping with A-Rog, just that he was at my house throwing the ball while wearing a cast. YOU are the one offering conjecture on WHY he is at my house.

Stop messing with my head damn it...

Brett...Brett I miss you...BRETT!!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Is this still the NFL Thread??



Well, reviewing this page's stock of posts I would say that, no this hasn't been the NFL thread for a looong while, ha. 

Buuut, I say: Bring on the false hope! I mean...the draft! (what's left of it)


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Rex Grossman rents a lot of porn On Demand.



I think you're saying that you're sleeping with Rex Grossman and he is renting lots of porn On Demand. With you right next to him?

Fucker really is a 0.0*

pssst. Brett is married. Married guys suck. Take it from me. I know. (and they throw lots of interceptions) 

*Grossman threw a record low 0.0 passer rating two seasons ago in a real NFL game putting him at the same level as every other non-NFL player, man or woman, in the world playing quarterback.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Well, reviewing this page's stock of posts I would say that, no this hasn't been the NFL thread for a looong while, ha.
> 
> Buuut, I say: Bring on the false hope! I mean...the draft! (what's left of it)



heh. what draft?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I think you're saying that you're sleeping with Rex Grossman and he is renting lots of porn On Demand. With you right next to him?
> 
> Fucker really is a 0.0*
> 
> ...



I have his phone number. But Im' not going to tell you which him I'm talking about...lol


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Well, reviewing this page's stock of posts I would say that, no this hasn't been the NFL thread for a looong while, ha.
> 
> Buuut, I say: Bring on the false hope! I mean...the draft! (what's left of it)



Even AFTER the Colts lost in the playoffs, this thread rocked on. I think the 2008 thread will have to be born soon. I don't know which lady is carrying our child. Anyone having morning sickness?? Coldy had it back in early January, then mszwebs in late January and Lilly in early Feb. Nancy isn't showing any signs of sickness. 

Maybe it is that second trimester "happy hormones" that kicked in right after Lilly got sick. 

Someone's gotta birth this child. Any takers??


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I have his phone number. But Im' not going to tell you which him I'm talking about...lol



Better not be Bernie fuckin Kosar. I think he is a bit taken. Married or not. 

Otherwise you are just a little mystery wrapped in an enigma arntcha?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> heh. what draft?



Haha. Exxxactly.
(Your draft was in free agency)

For my part, I'm just happy the Jets have a first round pick left so that I may engage in my sacred duty. I.E. Drinking beer and booooing the television when the Jets make their pick. 

...thats how much we suck. 

On an unrelated note. I agree with Spanky. I love how this thread just. won't. die.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Even AFTER the Colts lost in the playoffs, this thread rocked on. I think the 2008 thread will have to be born soon. I don't know which lady is carrying our child. Anyone having morning sickness?? Coldy had it back in early January, then mszwebs in late January and Lilly in early Feb. Nancy isn't showing any signs of sickness.
> 
> Maybe it is that second trimester "happy hormones" that kicked in right after Lilly got sick.
> 
> Someone's gotta birth this child. Any takers??



Done and Done

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=724016#post724016


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I agree with Spanky.



I'd never hear this in Hyde Park. Never. Ever.

And as for booing draft picks, Mr. McNabb would like to have a word with you.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I'd never hear this in Hyde Park. Never. Ever.
> 
> And as for booing draft picks, Mr. McNabb would like to have a word with you.



Haha, very true, and very unfortunate. I always liked McNabb.

...but need I remind you of this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxNeFLuY98


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, very true, and very unfortunate. I always liked McNabb.
> 
> ...but need I remind you of this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxNeFLuY98



Laughing.My.Ass.OFF.

Green is good. Or cursed. Either way. We're sick. All of us. 

Kotite.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Giants are the Super Bowl champs!

Just a reminder. Carry on....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Giants are the Super Bowl champs!
> 
> Just a reminder. Carry on....



No no nonononononononononononononononooooooooooo!

<Monday morning temper tantrum>


----------

